# Where Are The Monsters? Post Your Pics!



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Post your Seiko Monsters. Basic styles, unique or rare models. Various rubber, leather, and nylon design straps (i.e. NATO). Stainless steel bracelets, any other aftermarket bracelets (i.e. Watchadoo), modifications, etc..! Show us what you got and tell us a little something about them.:think::thanks

I guess I'll start.

Here are my 3 Monsters!








From left to right:

Seiko SKX779 a.k.a. "Black Monster" in all stainless steel
Seiko SNM035 a.k.a. "Land Monster" in all stainless steel
Seiko SKX781 a.k.a. "Orange Monster" in all stainless steel


:-!Cheers!


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Great trio you've got there! :-!

Here's my OM under the waterfall, wearing it's Watchadoo-shoes: :-d










Cheers! 

Daniel Z.


----------



## monster-latecomer (Jun 1, 2008)

beautiful - but looking at the landmonster (very very nice), what characteristics earn a seiko-watch the monster-moniker ? is it the bezel ? help me out here i am really curious, owning an OM and an RM myself and ready to pounce again soon


----------



## brietlingman (Oct 28, 2006)

Daniel Z. ... incredible pic, thanks for sharing! I may use it as a wallpaper, with your blessing of course. 

OK, I'll play .... here are my Monsters .......

Cheers!
Bill


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

Here's mine 

Blue









SLR001 'Quartz Monster' (Does this count? :-d)









mmMm..I like it chunky,yummy


----------



## Defklan14 (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Doheth (May 23, 2007)

*My monsters*

Years ago, in the great tech-bubble burst of aught-one, I was spending much time online looking for a new job.

The internet, being the temptress it is, eventually led me to these and other forums where I discovered the Monsters. After a while, I could resist no more and ordered the black 779.

Very soon after receiving that one, I realized that I must have the orange 781 too. :-d

And thus began my minor obsession for watches and other time pieces.

Now when I see another Monster in the wild, I just have to walk over to the guy and just say: "Nice watch..." :-!


----------



## Joram (Jan 27, 2008)

I own two Seiko Monsters. A orange Monster that has not been modded, and a black Monster that has a see trough back...Here are some pictures...Enjoy!

My orange Monster 'chilling' in my watchwinder...









And the back of my black Monster...










Greetings from the Netherlands,

Joram.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Here are my monsters.


----------



## lauro (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

*BM with MK V*


----------



## Remember2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## Zafonic (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a really cool strap, Claus!

Could I ask where you got it from?


----------



## Remember2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Zafonic said:


> That's a really cool strap, Claus!
> 
> Could I ask where you got it from?


Sure...right here :-!
http://www.watchbandcenter.com

Search for *He-LB30*


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Could not find any blackberries or grapes for my black monster!o|:-d


----------



## Ray K (Feb 12, 2006)

Here are mine. Both are on the new Watchadoo 20mm brushed bracelets that now take the original fat Seiko spring bars. I've also added a signed Seiko clasp from another Seiko bracelet and filled the Seiko signature with black ink from a Sharpie indelible marker. (see fourth image below).

My Black Monster is also out for a mod and should be back next week. I'm adding an aftermarket dial from Yobokies with a date window only and an aluminum chapter ring from MkII. The hands will be Plongeurs from Yobokies. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## Ray K (Feb 12, 2006)

Great photos. How about some black olives?


----------



## FallenCow (Jul 31, 2006)

Some great photos in this thread.. keep 'em coming!
What I'd really love to see is everyone's modded Monsters as well. Thinking of getting a BM myself and bead blasting it!
Please post your modded monsters and mention what kinds of mods that were done if you can.


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Ray K said:


> Great photos. How about some black olives?


Thanks Ray! I had thought of that too but now no BM with me!o|

Hey how did you get the SEIKO Clasp on the watchadoo(right?) bracelet?


----------



## mrvfr (Dec 14, 2006)

OM on a watchadoo - more comfortable than OEM bracelet w/ wetsuit extension. Compared to Orca, the Monster is not so big after all.


----------



## Zafonic (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember2 said:


> Sure...right here :-!
> http://www.watchbandcenter.com
> 
> Search for *He-LB30*


Thanks, Claus :-!


----------



## Steve Nicholls (Jan 24, 2008)

My OM on a Di-Modell Chronisimo strap :-!


----------



## edwinthomas76 (Nov 11, 2007)

Use to strap it with a python skin..









Now its on a 20mm green zulu...


----------



## Ray K (Feb 12, 2006)

watchboy said:


> Thanks Ray! I had thought of that too but now no BM with me!o|
> 
> Hey how did you get the SEIKO Clasp on the watchadoo(right?) bracelet?


I made some inquiries a month or so ago and Yobokies came up with a Seiko bracelet with a full 20mm pushbutton clasp. I was able to buy several of the clasps from him. The clasp is attached with only a spring bar and the remove and replace was a snap. This makes the the Watchadoo/Seiko combination the perfect package for my Monsters now.


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

Ray K said:


> I made some inquiries a month or so ago and Yobokies came up with a Seiko bracelet with a full 20mm pushbutton clasp. I was able to buy several of the clasps from him. The clasp is attached with only a spring bar and the remove and replace was a snap. This makes the the Watchadoo/Seiko combination the perfect package for my Monsters now.


Do you have the part number or which bracelet the clasp came from?

Also, did you get your Monster back yet from the modders? would love to get a look.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Ray K (Feb 12, 2006)

ikkoku said:


> Do you have the part number or which bracelet the clasp came from?
> 
> Also, did you get your Monster back yet from the modders? would love to get a look.


I don't know the part number. I asked Harold (Yobokies) f he could get it for me and he said he never could find it. I suspect he would prefer to keep the part number non-published as he sells the clasps.

I've gotten the modded Monster back and here are couple of quick shots. Notice that the date window is changing at about 8:00. I've had that corrected and will post more photos when I get a chance.


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

Ray K said:


> I don't know the part number. I asked Harold (Yobokies) f he could get it for me and he said he never could find it. I suspect he would prefer to keep the part number non-published as he sells the clasps.
> 
> I've gotten the modded Monster back and here are couple of quick shots. Notice that the date window is changing at about 8:00. I've had that corrected and will post more photos when I get a chance.


very nice... I like the aluminum ring. I have a similar setup being done on my 007 except I got the no day/date dial (369) and red hands.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Darn, this happens while I'm waiting for the final parts to come in. So here is a modification in process. I call this the "Tool Monster" with a 4 step bead blast to get the texture and color with Teflon clear applied and baked onto the watch. The bezel and clasp have lume. I think this shows where this is going.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

HOW F'n COOL IS THIS THING!

Samanator, you have set the bar rather high. It is truly a masterpiece.

The only other question is "How mush you want for it??";-)

Great work-

Rice



samanator said:


> Darn, this happens while I'm waiting for the final parts to come in. So here is a modification in process. I call this the "Tool Monster" with a 4 step bead blast to get the texture and color with Teflon clear applied and baked onto the watch. The bezel and clasp have lume. I think this shows where this is going.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Ricehead said:


> HOW F'n COOL IS THIS THING!
> 
> Samanator, you have set the bar rather high. It is truly a masterpiece.
> 
> ...


Rice I can't in good conscience sell this beat up 6 year old monster.:-d Special note goes to Chris (Ray Knight) who is working on the lume.|>|> He wanted some case work done on a few customs and offered to lume the monster for me.

I forgot to add my Real Seiko black/black Monster that I bought a month ago. Sorry for the bad picture, but I can't shoot any more now since my wife is in the process of doing the lume on that one. She use to run a salon for 15 years before we met and won awards for creative nails. To her this is easy and she is in the process of luming everything in the house. I'll post the results when they are done, but it's looking good. I think I married well.:-!


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

Samanator, its a shame you cant see me giving you a standing ovation.:-!

Well I just got my "new to me" BM and I think I'll wear it till its kinda beat-up enough to do a complete re-mod.

Pictures are going to follow in a day or so as I am away from my camera.

Great job Mike, great job.

Rice


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Ricehead said:


> Samanator, its a shame you cant see me giving you a standing ovation.:-!
> 
> Well I just got my "new to me" BM and I think I'll wear it till its kinda beat-up enough to do a complete re-mod.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.:thanks


----------



## goalie35 (Dec 12, 2007)

My BM with it's new black rubber bracelet.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice bracelet. I was looking at these at a site in the UK but I believe they have these marked as discontinued. Way to snatch one up if that is true.


----------



## Down Under Divers (Feb 15, 2006)

here's mine. looking to get the watchadoo lumpy to dress it up a bit.


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's mine!


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Ricehead said:


> HOW F'n COOL IS THIS THING!
> 
> Samanator, you have set the bar rather high. It is truly a masterpiece.
> 
> ...


That is exactly how saw it! What a fantastic job you have done, and kudos to Chris for the lume job!Now if Seiko produced them like this they would have to shut down production of all their other watches just to cope with the demand, I am seriously impressed!:-!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks so much. This means a lot since this is my first attempt at a mod. Since I did all the case finish work my self and most of what I have done is different from any of the know moders out there (no one else will coat a bracelet to my knowledge) this was a big experiment. I'm happy with all of the case finish work that I did to the watch.

The lume came out cool. Chris and I are collaborating on a few things together so looks for him to post some interesting new things. Thanks for sending me his way.

Here are some assembled pictures. I apologized the crystal is on back order so I put it together with the 6 year old beat up one (Adds to the tool look and really does not bother me). I can change this and reassemble the watch now in my sleep. The Teflon feels real nice on the bracelet and I gave it a little testing yesterday cleaning up brush and trees after Tropical Storm FAY here in South Florida. So far in day to day usage at a tool watch level it is holding up well.



















I have a new (used ,but new to me) OM coming in this week end. We'll go a little further with this one and change everything but the orange dial (I love orange). To wet your appetite a little how does ceramic coated sound. Look for the project post later this week with updates as I go. I need to find a Watchadoo bracelet for that since it currently is just a head.


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

I am totally blown away by what you have done here Mike. This is an amazing transformation of what was one a great watch, into an awesome work of art. I wouldn't be surprised to see that the watch community came knocking very soon for some unique textures and coatings.

Wear it proudly, for you deserve to be very proud of your work.

Regards,

Rice



samanator said:


> Thanks so much. This means a lot since this is my first attempt at a mod. Since I did all the case finish work my self and most of what I have done is different from any of the know moders out there (no one else will coat a bracelet to my knowledge) this was a big experiment. I'm happy with all of the case finish work that I did to the watch.
> 
> The lume came out cool. Chris and I are collaborating on a few things together so looks for him to post some interesting new things. Thanks for sending me his way.
> 
> ...


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are some early pictures of the sand monster. I still waiting on the bracelet to show up so I can get this coated also. I'll start a mod thread on this one tomorrow. This is Desert Sand Ceramic coating and Black monster chapter ring. New hands and the orange marked bezel to go with the dial orange.


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

not my best work, but here's my BM on a Bond:


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

watchboy said:


> Could not find any blackberries or grapes for my black monster!o|:-d


Oh come on...this isn't a fair fight! I don't care for any watch that has the crown position at anywhere other than 3...and now I want a Monster badly...fantastic photography!


----------



## Phaedrus29 (Aug 25, 2007)

My unmodded OM:










Here is a quick shot of my modded BM...I haven't received it back from the modder yet but he sent me some quick pics...can't wait:










Whatcha think?


----------



## ksv123 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are my two non-mod Pride and Joys! The Black is on a chronisimo...


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

My 3 Seiko Monsters:


----------



## Steve Nicholls (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Steve Nicholls (Jan 24, 2008)

ksv123 said:


>


Ken, this is the nicest Monster I've ever seen!!! What medium did they blast it with?


----------



## Celtic-David (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

Steve Nicholls said:


> Ken, this is the nicest Monster I've ever seen!!! What medium did they blast it with?


Looks like walnut shells, or ash.


----------



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

robbie409 said:


>


Hello Robbie409,

Great Monster collection! :-! Looks like you have all the flavors! :-d Very attractive pics! Thanks for sharing. :thanks;-):-db-):-!

Cheers!


----------



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

mayostard said:


>


Hello Mayostard,

That one of the brightest lume shot I've ever seen! Awesome close-up..! Thanks for sharing! :thanks;-):-db-):-!

Cheers!


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

mayostard said:


> Man





mayostard said:


> I agree with Tony...this is a very well taken photo. I partcularly like that you can see each slight stutter of the second hand. It's so bright, it's effecting the text.[/quote]
> 
> Ok.


----------



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are some close-up pics of my Seiko Monsters..!




























Cheers!


----------



## Jim3 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Monster is such a nice package at a great price. I think Seiko could sell a even more of them with minimal changes just keeping the basic design and offering more dial colors and different metal finishes.

I still want a yellow one, not like the limited editions, but solid yellow dial like the orange... and a blue.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

Already posted pics when it arrived, but figured I'd add mine to the image archive and roll-call 

















(from left to right: old 7002, Luminox Navy Seals, Monster)


----------



## Amolai (Sep 10, 2008)

SquishyPanda said:


> Already posted pics when it arrived, but figured I'd add mine to the image archive and roll-call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what it is about that first pic but to me your monster looks like a ring. it looks tiny! probably the way its focused.... :think:


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

Amolai said:


> Not sure what it is about that first pic but to me your monster looks like a ring. it looks tiny! probably the way its focused.... :think:


Yeah I was using a lens that's better suited to portrait photography than close-ups. I'm still experimenting with SLR stuff


----------



## buffalohead (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My monsters*



Doheth said:


>


I generally am pretty unimpressed with the NATO/Zulu type of straps but this watch looks really good on one. Very utilitarian and useful looking yet still retaining the inherent handsomeness of the Monster. I like it. I wonder though, if the weight of the Monster is handled well by the strap?


----------



## sabestian (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine in docks, on a notched Di-Modell Jumbo:


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

Very nice pictures, Sabestian. They are advertisement quality. 
I particularly like the one on the chain. very nice.



sabestian said:


> Mine in docks, on a notched Di-Modell Jumbo:


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I like the strap on the watch. Very classy!


----------



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ricehead said:


> Very nice pictures, Sabestian. They are advertisement quality.


+1:-! Agreed..! Beautiful photos indeed.

Cheers!


----------



## Blake (Sep 10, 2008)

great forum ill try to get some pics of mine up soon!


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

Since I just got my Monster back, here's the pics of both my 'BM' and OM. I have to stop buying Monsters. Two should be enough....


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Steveal (Feb 28, 2006)

Smiley,

That white dial watch is superb.
Can you tell me the model number? Is it a current model?

Steve


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

Steveal said:


> Smiley,
> 
> That white dial watch is superb.
> Can you tell me the model number? Is it a current model?
> ...


Hey Steve, welcome aboard- This watch had a thread dedicated to itself here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=185512

It is not a current model, but tasty anyway!

Enjoy your stay here at WUS, and remember that for parties over 8 there will be a 18% gratuity added to the bill.


----------



## Steveal (Feb 28, 2006)

Ricehead,

Thanks for the welcome, the information and the heads up regarding the gratuity.

Fortunately, there's only 7 of me.

Sadly, Smiley snapped up the watch on the auction site. Are there any more in the world...?

Steve


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

Keep your eyes open, they surface every now and then. You could try posting a WTB on the Sales Forum here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=89

See what surfaces-

Good Luck,

Rice


----------



## 98GPF (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

*SEIKO MONSTERS..!*
Wow..! Lots of MONSTERS in this thread. Keep them coming! Step right up...step right up..! Post a pic or two of your Seiko Monsters. 

Thanks everyone..! :thanks;-):-db-):-!

Cheers!


----------



## sabestian (Aug 29, 2008)

Here you go. On Di-Modell Jumbo (notched):


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I've sold most all my other Monsters and kept these 3


----------



## sabestian (Aug 29, 2008)

That's why they are so rare. You've got most of them. :rodekaart


----------



## Steve Nicholls (Jan 24, 2008)

siLence79 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Blue
> 
> ...


The SLR001 certainly counts, even though it's quartz! It is afterall the 'father' of the Monster as we know it!

Here's my OM


----------



## jason78ang (Jul 18, 2008)

here's mine. bought these 2 today.  i'd be in trouble if they came out with more standard colors as i'd want to collect all of them!


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's my BM:


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Here is BM smiling at you


----------



## Jim3 (Jun 24, 2008)

> i'd be in trouble if they came out with more standard colors as i'd want to collect all of them!/QUOTE]
> 
> I'd be right with you. :-!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim3 said:


> I'd be right with you. :-!


Me, too!

I can think of many colors that would look nice, i.e., burgandy, violet, cream, etc.


----------



## sabestian (Aug 29, 2008)

Let's keep the Monster lurve flaming:


----------



## whachudoin (Jun 20, 2007)

Sabestian: Those hands are beautiful. I like the black near the center.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

ksv123 said:


>


Yours is my favorite Monster Ken. Great mods.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I love threads like this. A couple more pics:


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

does anyone have a monster on Oyster bracelet?


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

TonyT1969 said:


> That one of the brightest lume shot I've ever seen! Awesome close-up..! Thanks for sharing! :thanks;-):-db-):-!
> 
> Cheers!





Ricehead said:


> I agree with Tony...this is a very well taken photo. I partcularly like that you can see each slight stutter of the second hand. It's so bright, it's effecting the text.[/quote]


Hey guys,

thanks. I probably took about 40 shots to get one good one! And even now, I'm not exactly super-happy with that one. By the time I finally got a good shot, some dust had settled on the crystal. Maybe I'll re-shoot that, but getting the macro lenses, tripod etc out and set up is a pretty dull chore.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's my OM with a bead blasted finish on the watch and bracelet.


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

A quick shot during a mountain trip.


----------



## I am Spartacus (Nov 28, 2006)

So bright it sucked all the colour from the world:


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

goalie35 said:


> My BM with it's new black rubber bracelet.


Goalie: I can't help asking...where on EARTH did you get that bracelet? Gorgeous!

- Barrett


----------



## 42Hz (Oct 26, 2008)

My Monster.

Also on youtube.


----------



## Joemero (Nov 30, 2008)

How many of you have had the hardlex crystal swapped out for a sapphire?


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got Black Monster back from Duarte at NEWW...newly *bead blasted*!!!










:-!:-!:-!


----------



## lio (Oct 4, 2008)

here it is, my black monster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

my current two:


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

Okay, well, after seeing that yellow monster I now have to make one for myself.

Very nice yellow monster OldeCrow. I would post a pic of mine but they been up a bunch of times in other posts.


----------



## whachudoin (Jun 20, 2007)

V8: I'd like to see the finished product when you make it. b-)


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is my Landmonster 035/037 mod on a striped Maratac, and my Blue Frankenmonster inside an OM case.


----------



## DeNZeL (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's mine using a point-and-shoot camera..


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's my bunch :-d


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine all mine !


























Andrew


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)

My one


----------



## trex (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## nywriter21 (Dec 1, 2008)

WNUT said:


> Here's my bunch :-d


LOVE this one


----------



## iflyimpilot (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got it yesterday =)


----------



## Mr.Porter (Dec 21, 2008)

There's certainly some scary looking Monsters in here... I love 'em!
Here's mine in some recent shots...





































and here's the Monster with my Seiko Titanium and some G's









I have some more watch shots in my Deviant Art gallery as well...
http://mrporter.deviantart.com/gallery/#Watches-and-Weapons


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

my OM

from side









wristshot @ work









while waiting for coffee


----------



## jaxxx (Nov 16, 2008)

Steve Nicholls said:


> My OM on a Di-Modell Chronisimo strap :-!


 where did you get that strap?? looks good with the monster|>


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

here's mine...


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

My OM on a Zulu.


----------



## jimz68 (May 30, 2007)

Can I play,too?










Just ordered a Black Monster, also.

Jim


----------



## suitekids (Sep 27, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> *BM with MK V*


Nice pic Paul, I've never seen that one before.:think:


----------



## Doug Forne (Dec 20, 2008)

[/ATTACH]

I have a new Watch band 20mm black CHRONO EXTREME white stitching / color of buckle: silver( Like the one on the other page) ordered.
Can't Wait to go snorkeling with it.

I love my monster,next up a tag.......|>|>|>
Everyone have a safe and fun new years :-d


----------



## UrbanFigaro (May 9, 2008)

This is my first time posting photos here, so please be gentle!

I'll be honest, the Monsters never spoke to me until I saw the mods. Here is my Monster:










And a crappy iPhone photo because I think it captures the perfect proportion of watch to wrist that's going on here:










And as much as I appreciate the bracelet it came on, I love it on an orange Zulu:


----------



## gibsonguy909 (Sep 8, 2008)

OM went on a new Toshi strap today. :-!


----------



## arlo (Aug 4, 2008)

My Christmas gift to myself just want to share :-!


----------



## bencheongcm (Sep 1, 2008)

UrbanFigaro said:


> This is my first time posting photos here, so please be gentle!
> 
> I'll be honest, the Monsters never spoke to me until I saw the mods. Here is my Monster:
> 
> ...


would love to see a lume shot of your monster :-!


----------



## Joemero (Nov 30, 2008)

gibsonguy909 said:


> OM went on a new Toshi strap today. :-!


Exactly the combination I have been planning for when I get my OM in June. How do you like that strap, is it pretty comfortable? Could you please post a couple more pics at different angles? Thanks


----------



## UrbanFigaro (May 9, 2008)

bencheongcm said:


> would love to see a lume shot of your monster :-!


It's got great lume, but here's the best pic I could manage:


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

used to this OM and watchadoo (like everyone else)

change to something different today
my orange monster on new seiko sport orange stitch calf strap




























its quite comfort , who would suspect..


----------



## gibsonguy909 (Sep 8, 2008)

Joemero said:


> Exactly the combination I have been planning for when I get my OM in June. How do you like that strap, is it pretty comfortable? Could you please post a couple more pics at different angles? Thanks


I love this strap - Rich (Toshi) did a great job with it. Did you notice it is a 22 notched to a 20? Rich was great to work with - he provided some very helpful suggestions for length (it is spot-on), and notched it for me for no extra charge. It is a little stiff right now, but he told me to expect that and it should become much more comfortable after a week or two of wearing it. It's not "uncomfortable" now, just a little stiff.

Here are some more pics. Fair warning; it is a Large band! |>|>


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll play along...

Oldsmobile Hill - Glamis, California


----------



## Sebastian Torres (Feb 27, 2007)

These are my Monsters:


----------



## thedukeoftank (Dec 19, 2008)

UrbanFigaro said:


> This is my first time posting photos here, so please be gentle!
> 
> I'll be honest, the Monsters never spoke to me until I saw the mods. Here is my Monster:
> 
> ...


Absolutely breathtaking ... How much did this mod run you?


----------



## dxerdave (Aug 24, 2008)

*Here is a newly modded year old orange monster.




























*


----------



## UrbanFigaro (May 9, 2008)

thedukeoftank said:


> Absolutely breathtaking ... How much did this mod run you?


I agree! I actually bought this from the original owner (great guy over on TTT) who had it modded by Bob Thayer. I don't know if this is 100% accurate, but based on current pricing and the work order supplied by the seller, this is what it would cost to mod a Monster like mine:

$45.00-Remove and replace/install dial and hands
$15.00-Remove and replace/install chapter ring
$52.50-MKII 300 MOD day/date dial
$34.00-MKII Plongeur hand set (wh/hr, or/min)
$11.00-Box Sweep
$32.50-MKII Aluminum chapter ring
$5.00-Paint second hand tip red

Total: $195.00


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the blue monster...how many were made?
Jim


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Some pics of my OM


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

There sure are some nice looking monsters out there. Anyone tried modifying the end links of a 22mm Watchadoo to fit the monster? If I get me one of those that's what I'd put it on because I allways thought the 20mm lugs look a little too small on a 42mm watch.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Anyone tried modifying the end links of a 22mm Watchadoo to fit the monster? If I get me one of those that's what I'd put it on because I allways thought the 20mm lugs look a little too small on a 42mm watch.


I *think* I've seen this mentioned, possibly in a W'doo ad. I'd mail the seller and ask him. Let us know what he says!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

scuttle said:


> I *think* I've seen this mentioned, possibly in a W'doo ad. I'd mail the seller and ask him. Let us know what he says!


Made a google search and found this thread on another forum with pictures of a monster with 22mm watchadoo. Looks good.


----------



## Jaybird (Feb 6, 2007)

o.k. the only pic I have so far.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

polishammer said:


> Here are my monsters.


What model is the orange one, cause it looks fantastic? No doubt the price will be out of my range though.

:thanks
Barry


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

it's an SNM037 LandMonster. There is another black dialed variant, the SNM035.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Isthmus said:


> it's an SNM037 LandMonster. There is another black dialed variant, the SNM035.


Thanks Isthmus, I knew it would be dearer than the OM, lol. I now just don't know whether it will be too big for me, as my wrist size is 6.75 inches. There are too many great watches to choose from.:-(

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## intence (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the toshi straps


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

same monster but with different legs! i absolutely love the Nato and should have made the switch long ago


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello friends, im not posting a photo because i dont have a monster, but im thinking of buying one soon, but i have a question, which of the monsters has the smallest diameter, i dont want the biggest one, im inclined to a 42-43 mm case... is there any one of these beauties that has that diameter...??? THANKS;, and the pics are greattt...hopefully ill add my pics pretty soon..


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

I took this shot yesterday. Not too bad for a cellphone, right? 












afc14284 said:


> Hello friends, im not posting a photo because i dont have a monster, but im thinking of buying one soon, but i have a question, which of the monsters has the smallest diameter, i dont want the biggest one, im inclined to a 42-43 mm case... is there any one of these beauties that has that diameter...??? THANKS;, and the pics are greattt...hopefully ill add my pics pretty soon..


The original Monsters, like mine pictured above, has a diameter of 42-43mm, measured from 3-9. :-!

Cheers! 

Daniel Z.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

afc14284 said:


> Hello friends, im not posting a photo because i dont have a monster, but im thinking of buying one soon, but i have a question, which of the monsters has the smallest diameter, i dont want the biggest one, im inclined to a 42-43 mm case... is there any one of these beauties that has that diameter...??? THANKS;, and the pics are greattt...hopefully ill add my pics pretty soon..


The SKX779K (black monster) and the SKX781K (orange monster) have same dimensions. Both are 42mm (tall/wide) x 13mm (high). Lugs are 20mm.

Of course there are variants which I am not that familiar with like the "land monster" (SNM035/037 are 43mm x 15mm) as well as the "franken monster" (SKZ247/249/251/253/255 are 50mm x 14.5mm).

I'm sure I am missing some info so maybe someone else will chime in with that for you  Good luck searching and look forward to your pics!


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

My first Seiko



















I'm liking it:-!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on a killer bang for buck watch! Got to love that lume


----------



## Luhnk (Dec 27, 2008)

Interesting what some nice pics can do. I sold my Tag F1 Chrono after reading this thread and bought these.:-d









Sorry for bad pics.


----------



## Choetown (Nov 27, 2008)

I caught the Monster Fever. I am having more fun hunting them down than wearing them. Just got this one in the mail today b-)








I need the Red one to satisfy my fix. WTB Red Monster :-|


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pretty straight up BM on 22mm Watchadoo.



















After seeing some of your guys pics I wish I had of taken my pics with something cool like numchuks or a bo staff.:-!


----------



## benutzername (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice Pics guys!

Here's mine...


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Heres mine! I completely love it!


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 29, 2008)

I ordered a WOW Orange Monster special, got it Monday:

[The picture would go here but it stinks :\]

Really love it, I'm sold on the orange. Actually going to order some new straps: Maratac orange zulu, black/orange composite stitch elite and orange silicone rubber. More pictures (with a real camera!) when those drop!


----------



## no-1 (Dec 11, 2008)

*monster on the commute to work...*

Black Monster on Seiko Bracelet

Orange monster on the way....


----------



## S1PoP (Feb 12, 2009)

The only one that I have .....PriNcE MoNSteR.....


----------



## smcx (May 27, 2008)




----------



## willdarosa (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## stsanborn (Aug 3, 2009)

naihet said:


> same monster but with different legs! i absolutely love the Nato and should have made the switch long ago


Like the Nato! Where did you get it?


----------



## Jaybird (Feb 6, 2007)

Found this pic today, I was in the field doing some training, hope y'all enjoy. b-)


----------



## lio (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
here it is:
Bedblasted,
Orange Monster Hands,
Red sec. hand,
partially red painted bezel.

You can also see the new arrival too (today!)!
I love them!


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-05-15









Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-05-15









Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-05-15









Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-05-15

giorgos


----------



## Boosted (Jun 10, 2009)

There are some killer pics in this thread. Here are my contributions...


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Should we expect to see your watch on the TV show "INTERVENTION" ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 10, 2009)

Possibly.

What can I say, the Monster likes to party.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

This is a mod created by Harold Ng (Yobokies) on a Benetto Cinturini strap...


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.fabula-filmpuppen.de/Fabula -Monster TUI--045- Kopie.JPG


----------



## 118YS (Aug 14, 2009)

hello iam newbie here...
this is my monster


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

118YS said:


> hello iam newbie here...
> this is my monster


Welcome to the forum! Nice pic! :-!

Here's a wristshot of mine:










Cheers! 

Daniel Z.


----------



## hendoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Just got a new BM, my first Seiko. Loving it!!!! Pic's to follow (?). Looking to a Land Monster next year...


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

OK,,I will post my monster,and the original monster..


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

UrbanFigaro said:


> This is my first time posting photos here, so please be gentle!
> 
> I'll be honest, the Monsters never spoke to me until I saw the mods. Here is my Monster:


Now THAT is a Monster I'd buy!


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 42Hz (Oct 26, 2008)

Testing new strap, feel ok so far.


----------



## stavros_ch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

i have just joined the club, Gentlemen.










regards,
Ryan


----------



## fumi40 (Nov 25, 2009)

118YS said:


> hello iam newbie here...
> this is my monster


That´s beautiful! What kind of strap is it?


----------



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice pics Jasonp1 |>


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Here are my two Monsters...*


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> here it is:
> Bedblasted,
> Orange Monster Hands,
> ...


Very nice monster and your 2nd addition is very nice too! Congrats to you! Nice Mod!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Stew77 inspired me to try my OM on a black zulu today (thx)... I like it (minimizes the bling factor a bit).




























And because everyone (including me) seems to appreciate lume shots, one with a Bond nato










Regards,
HBL


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

hidden by leaves said:


> Stew77 inspired me to try my OM on a black zulu today (thx)... I like it (minimizes the bling factor a bit).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looking good HBL!!!:-!*


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

42Hz said:


> Testing new strap, feel ok so far.
> 
> View attachment 270450


Just curious but what size nato did you order? 20mm? For some odd reason the Nato bands on the Monster look larger than 20mm. Doing a search it does seem that they are 20mm but just wanted to confirm prior to ordering.

thanks and the band looks awesome! Great choice

Just ordered my BM today from Creationwatches, so we'll see how fast it gets here considering it's Saturday. I'm soon to be an owner and can't wait!


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

On a Maratac Composite with orange stiching.

Joe


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

RazorV said:


> Just curious but what size nato did you order? 20mm? For some odd reason the Nato bands on the Monster look larger than 20mm. Doing a search it does seem that they are 20mm but just wanted to confirm prior to ordering.
> 
> thanks and the band looks awesome! Great choice
> 
> Just ordered my BM today from Creationwatches, so we'll see how fast it gets here considering it's Saturday. I'm soon to be an owner and can't wait!


RazorV...you will find that the 20mm size works perfectly for the Monster (Zulu or Nato...and both look great on the Monster).


----------



## cartman (Feb 17, 2010)

here's mine!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

jay.scratch said:


>


very sharp shot, jay! :-!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow -- over 1,200 posts and I just found this thread...

Orange Monster.




































































































~Ross


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

FoxGlove, you make me want to cry. I just bought a Black Monster and now after seeing these INCREDIBLE pics you took of the OM you are going to force me to shell out another $200 for the OM. Thanks a lot! Geeezz, My wife is going to kick me out of the house. so if you all see a post on here, "ROOM NEEDED FOR RENT", you'll know it's me!!


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

Boosted said:


> Possibly.
> 
> What can I say, the Monster likes to party.


Boosted, your MONSTER needs AA. Just Google AA where you live and take your MONSTER with you. All will be okay!


----------



## swmtam (Feb 17, 2010)

My Orange Monster w/ Maratac NATO strap on my cf Kialoa Lolo outigger paddle.


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Ryan Alden said:


> very sharp shot, jay! :-!


Thanks Ryan |>

Foxglove, got some really nice shots there :-!


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

naihet said:


> same monster but with different legs! i absolutely love the Nato and should have made the switch long ago


Love your NATO on your Monster! Just wondering is that a black/grey or navy/grey. It looks like navy/grey but can't tell from pics. Oh and is that a 20mm or 22mm that you squeezed in. Thanks.


----------



## kai-wun (Feb 2, 2007)

There is some fine photography in here ^_^

I humbly add mine to the collection:


----------



## JPL (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## northw (Mar 2, 2010)

Why some _monsters_ from this thread have the same _crack _at 19th minute (just where the crown is, but inside the dial). 
Also, notice that this is visible only for OM, due to the high contrast? 
Is this a manufacturingdefect? Due to the pressure of crown ?

Notice that some pics does'nt shows the dial from unflattering angle 
Also, I own an OM, great watch, but have the same _crack _at 19th minute (or 4th o'clock), and this is pretty much very annoying, from my point of view. 
Seems like a large number of OM (possibly BM too) have the same issue. 
Have you noticed that on your watch? Please be honest


----------



## brokepony99 (Feb 18, 2009)

Black Monster on Sawtooth Rubber Strap...


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

Great Pics BrokePony! just can't wait till tomorrow when I get my first Black Monster on SS Bracelet! I needed a dress watch and I feel this will suffice for that purpose plus many many others. What a nice shot of the BM. How long have you had it? Looks brand spanking new!

I keep checking FedEx in hopes it may be here today, but it shipped from Creationwatches.com on Monday. So 2 days to Florida is not bad.


----------



## willdarosa (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## mcervant (Jan 18, 2010)

I just ordered my first "Black Monster!" It should be arriving any day now! I'm so excited! I'm going on a Mexican Caribean vacation which gave me the perfect excuse! I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

Just ordered an OM. Funny, I initially wasn't that attracted to them but I started reading the posts here and the enthusiasm is infectious. Looking forward to getting it. I'm visibly excited! (Okay, maybe that's a slight exaggeration).


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

mgscheue said:


> Just ordered an OM. Funny, I initially wasn't that attracted to them but I started reading the posts here and the enthusiasm is infectious. Looking forward to getting it. I'm visibly excited! (Okay, maybe that's a slight exaggeration).


I wasn't really a fan of them at first either, but after being exposed to so much information about them (pictures, video, commentary, mods, build quality, etc), my appreciation for them grew. I can now say that I'm a proud owner of an Orange Monster on a bracelet. For a sub US$200 watch, I'm impressed with how it looks and feels on the wrist.

I may have to get a black version soon and maybe mix it up with a leather band with white stitching.


----------



## dean0070_8 (May 1, 2006)

here is mine on an orange silicone strap.....bright..very bright


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

So much talk of Monsters, 007's, Oranges, Sumos...so bump this TTT.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

Orange Monster on Marinemaster strap and orange Zulu:



















Black Monster on stock bracelet:


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

RazorV said:


> Love your NATO on your Monster! Just wondering is that a black/grey or navy/grey. It looks like navy/grey but can't tell from pics. Oh and is that a 20mm or 22mm that you squeezed in. Thanks.


hi- thanks! the strap is the "classic bond" grey and black. It is also 20mm strap :-!


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

My Monster is right here...










The 24mm notched to 20 Havana leather with orange stitching goodness is thanks to Rich and his Toshi straps. :-! The Ukulele, well that's thanks to Kanile'a. The bad photography is down to me, sadly.


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is mine;-) I blasted her myself.


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

Better late than never I guess.....


----------



## S1PoP (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine Monsters ......


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

here is my little monster


----------



## gbeere (Aug 13, 2009)

Finally broke down a got an Orange Monster. It may be a little unusual, but I am liking it on a 20mm O.D. TopSpecUS tactical strap with PVD buckle.


----------



## funky_banana (Mar 21, 2009)

still the best seiko diver watch

here's mine


----------



## 42Hz (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry about the crappy photo, my Monster kissed the ground when I crasched with my bike in the asphalt. I'm amazed that the glass is almost scratch free, and the fact it didn't scatter! Good sh*t!


----------



## Eveigh (Jan 31, 2010)

Well guys, your photos are awesome. Too bad i suck at photography.
Here is my monster on a maratac elite strap. Bought both of them from the 'bay. Howard from westcoastime messed up a little and sent me truesize strap instead of normal, but I think it looks well.
Here are photos, and i'll upload some more later here: http://picasaweb.google.ru/eveigh/Photo#.



















And with my Orient Chrono:









Lume shot:


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

Got my OM today, pics will follow!


----------



## swehner (Apr 23, 2009)

I have used my OM as a tool watch primarily until I had Harold do a blasted Black Monster Mod for me and it served me flawlessly as a contractors daily work watch until I sold it to fund a HOT Custom 6309. Seems like I'm heading back in time... I still have the OM, my first Seiko auto. It's a keeper for my meager collection.

















Sorry for the poor photography. Regards, Steve


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,

First post here, a photo of my OM with a Watchadoo bracelet and a clasp mod taken from another watch. Enjoy.



















I wanted to get the original OM clasp onto the Watchadoo bracelet but it just won't fit.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Double + OM!


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## llados (Jul 31, 2009)

My basic one


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Tigerwalker9 (Jun 24, 2010)

WATCH OUT OR THE MONSTER WILL CRUSH YA!


----------



## Totnak (Sep 20, 2010)

this is my first post here......


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My BM on a WillJ pvd mesh.


----------



## fathulk91219 (Sep 4, 2010)

Steve Nicholls said:


>


where did you get that last strap?


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/3289/img20101002130312.jpg

My new Monster w/ a Gnomon Bond

(sorry, for some reason I couldn't get it to just post the picture)

2nd edit: then I figured out how and it was HUGE. So enjoy the link. =)


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

OM on Nato


----------



## blinx (Jan 21, 2010)

here's mine:


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

I remember for years I hemmed and hawed over other citrus flavored divers, all the while thinking the monster was hideous. People would post their pics proudly, and while no one could argue the toolness of the watch, the beauty? No way!

And then I got one.

It's just so gorgeous, why can't other people understand how beautiful it is? o|

For non-monster owners who never had one, but only have these pics to go on, just go get one already. :-!


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

fathulk91219 said:


> where did you get that last strap?


It's a Di-modell Chronissimo. It makes most things better. It's the bacon of watch straps. :-!

Also, it's waterproof, so it keeps the diver spirit.

I've got mine on a Toshi pictured above, but I'm a longtime fan of the Chronissimo. It's on my Sinn 556 now.


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

Just got it today.


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

Now that's a watch/strap combo for my dad (Clemson fan)! Where did you get the strap?


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

Plainsong said:


> Now that's a watch/strap combo for my dad (Clemson fan)! Where did you get the strap?


FOSSIL® Watches Convertible Watches:Mens Striped Nylon Watch Strap AMS127

It's a 22mm Fossil strap. The orange is good for Clemson but the blue isn't very purple, sadly. It squeezes down just fine if you pop the spring bars out and snap them over it rather than trying to run it through from the end. They have a great royal blue one that I'm thinking about getting with my Orient blue revolver.


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

Ah, and they don't ship to Finland. Anyway, yeah, it's a gorgeous color combo even if it isn't the more correct purple.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

My BM on mesh.


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's my Monsters! Flipped the OM but I regret that decision now. One of these days I will pick up a BM and have it modded. That's on my "to do" list.


















Here's the incoming/outgoing pic for the day or two they both resided at my house.


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## drdoom (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice watches guys.


----------



## drdoom (Jun 9, 2009)

ksv123 said:


>


Where can I get one exactly like this???!!!!! Seriously-and where do I start with? Wow nice watch Ken! Been meaning to customize or mod a Seiko diver but really don't know where to start. I like black watches but this one is beautiful!


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

Cheers:-!


----------



## S1PoP (Feb 12, 2009)

Here are Monsters that I have ....










and another Land monster


----------



## timeparadox (Oct 7, 2010)

I.want.this.strap.


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

timeparadox said:


> I.want.this.strap.


 I do believe you forgot the picture/ quote.


----------



## timeparadox (Oct 7, 2010)

Lord Monocle said:


> Just got it today.


I.want.this.strap.

(thanks xxguitarist)


----------



## timeparadox (Oct 7, 2010)

xxguitarist said:


> I do believe you forgot the picture/ quote.


Thanks, I corrected it..


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## KayGee (Jun 21, 2010)

Custom Silver Monster by Jake:


----------



## gatsuk (Apr 14, 2010)

are baby monsters allowed to play?


----------



## stillphotog (Nov 27, 2010)

Might as well make my first post on Watchuseek about the watch I've worn almost every day since I've owned it...


----------



## peete563 (Oct 4, 2010)

My 1st Orange Monster is in the mail as we speak.

This is a picture of it with its previous owner










I already ordered a nice rubber strap with orange to go with it, so it should look like this










And this is my next wish, a Black Monster, modded like this:










By the way, I found this pic on the web of all the Monsters, don't know whom they belong to, so if it's you, sorry I stole it 
Just to keep on dreamin...


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

Just in today... Woot!

"7S26" at bottom...not JAPAN or MALAYSIA.

Serial # 086477. So, fairly new.

Glad I had read the articles about the pin/collar before sizing bracelet. Since I was armed with knowledge, it went nice and smoothly.
Also found this page's explanation: A&F Bracelet Sizing Tool

Very happy so far.... lol....well, it's only been 2 hours or so.
:^)


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

peete563 said:


> By the way, I found this pic on the web of all the Monsters, don't know whom they belong to, so if it's you, sorry I stole it
> Just to keep on dreamin...


Geez. I have 5 of those, and I thought I had too many. Now I see a pic like this and realize I'm behind!

Time to ask for a raise I guess...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

no pic yet. just ordered my BM today. Will be here monday...I honestly can say, never been excited for a SEIKO watch before now....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

A new proud owner.
dP


----------



## paski (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Hope I'm not too late... Got my very own OM this Christmas... A gift from my wife... She actually made me choose at the store. A black or an orange? =) I'm planning to get one or two more this year. Next target the black one.


----------



## melly (Nov 1, 2010)

Heres a piccy of mine , had this one since 2005 and it does get used, it has actually been diving, albeit only twice ! but has been on many a holiday with me and gets worn for work as well as play
It has picked up a few scratches along the way but who cares , one of the best watches i own


----------



## melly (Nov 1, 2010)

Heres a piccy of mine , had this one since 2005 and it does get used, it has actually been diving, albeit only twice ! but has been on many a holiday with me and gets worn for work as well as out of work,
It has picked up a few scratches along the way but who cares , one of the best watches i own.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Stock OM on mesh


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

I want to do some kind of mod to this.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This may be a cool question or a terrible one, depending on how your 'watch morals' are, but does anyone out there have pics of a Black Monster modded with the black hour/min hands from an Orange Monster? As bad as it may sound, I don't think visibility would be a problem, as the lume whether 'luming' or not, should be plenty visible over the black face. I'm super curious as to what this looks like. I try to visualize it and of course in my head it looks awesome, but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

This Just In--Bad Ass


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

sabestian said:


> Let's keep the Monster lurve flaming:


I'm usually not a fan of mods,or modding watches, but I must say, THIS is amazing. Very clean lines, beautiful watch!! Are the numerals and hands luminescent?


----------



## n0n_s3quitur (Jan 26, 2011)

Doctorsti said:


>


Can someone ID this watch for me? Thanks!


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

received mine last week


----------



## wolfstyle (Aug 1, 2010)

Some amazing watches here. I'm interested in an OM, where is the cheapest place to buy one from?

wolfstyle


----------



## flak-spammer (Nov 26, 2010)

Island watch is a great place buy one from and they are a sponsor as well.


----------



## gtbike72 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

I can play now too! New arrival from Friday...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

n0n_s3quitur said:


> Can someone ID this watch for me? Thanks!


SARB055 limited edition Trek Monster
Check out this thread to see the other variants.


----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

heres my new BM and some of my older watches


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

OM on a two different meshes.


----------



## alexp215 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

More cheap thrills.
dP


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan Pierce -

How does the lume on the modded Monster (on right) compare to the OM? Is it possible to show a side-by-side comparison pic after a few hours of light charging? Lume is a very important feature to me and if the modded lume is inferior to the original, I would have to "pass" on that mod, as attractive as it is.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Catbird said:


> Dan Pierce -
> 
> How does the lume on the modded Monster (on right) compare to the OM? Is it possible to show a side-by-side comparison pic after a few hours of light charging? Lume is a very important feature to me and if the modded lume is inferior to the original, I would have to "pass" on that mod, as attractive as it is.


I've never been very good at lume shots and haven't tried a side by side yet but here is a pic of the OM I took and one from the BM's previous owner.
Overall I would say they are very comparable.
I'll try to get some pics when I get the time.
dP


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my favorite one that I've owned. Sold this one a couple of years ago though...Who knows where it is now :think:


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> ...I'll try to get some pics when I get the time.
> dP


Thank you; that would be great!

FWIW, I have an OM, a BM and 3 "Baby Monsters", all un-modded. Their lumes are all very bright throughout the night. If I don't lose any of the current brightness, I would like to sacrifice one of mine to obtain a mod like your watch on the right.


----------



## 3fedor3 (Jan 5, 2011)

My OM came in yesterday! My first dive watch and I'm puzzled as to why I refrained from jumping on board (or overboard in this case) sooner. Love it so far!


----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)

My Black Monster on a BUND strap.


----------



## Woodrobin (Mar 14, 2009)

My new (to me) Black Monster on a Watchadoo bracelet:

















Came with the original rubberized strap and metal bracelet, too:


----------



## Time4Fun (Dec 22, 2010)

Another OM reporting for duty









































I cannot see any country of origin (MAL?) on the bottom of the dial, so what does this tell me? More Monsters for me? Likely |>​


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

In Thailand at the moment and was lucky enough to get my hands on one of the new Snow Monsters.

















Also bought a Green Monster when i was here last year.

Other monsters (sorry for the poor focus, my holiday camera isn't very good.)

Purple Night Monster.









Orange Mini Monster.









Black Mini Monster.


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I just felt it move...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

SneakingWeasel said:


> In Thailand at the moment and was lucky enough to get my hands on one of the new Snow Monsters.


That's a beautiful watch!
Feel free to post lots more pics of it


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine is hanging out in a tide pool with my Deep Blue Sun Diver 1k.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ready for Mardi Gras!


----------



## Time4Fun (Dec 22, 2010)

cajun1970 said:


> Ready for Mardi Gras!


 Funny you mention that, I rode in Endymion for over ten years and one year we had a young doctor ride with us, need less to say, he got bombed along the route and to make a long story short, some lucky parade go'er found them selves with a stainless rolex submariner, true story. Bet he wishes it was a seiko....You ride?


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Click, click, BANG. Just pulled the trigger on my first monster (black). This thread actually worked me up enough to pay for expedited shipping. Should arrive Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

SneakingWeasel said:


> In Thailand at the moment and was lucky enough to get my hands on one of the new Snow Monsters.
> 
> View attachment 388190


OK, THAT is a Monster I would buy! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Caviar (Jan 18, 2011)

It's fresh


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Original recipe and extra crispy


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here are a few I've owned in the past-

Trek Monster:

















Land Monster:

















Black Monster:


----------



## pda4live (Jan 28, 2010)

About 2 years old OM with 24mm strap/buckle


----------



## Gary in Pennsylvania (Feb 13, 2007)

Caviar said:


> It's fresh


Nice.

Is that the stock bracelet?

Thanks!


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

Caviar said:


> It's fresh


This watch/bracelet combo looks really nice !


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## jrau13 (Jun 11, 2009)

My new to me Yao modded Monster


----------



## Caviar (Jan 18, 2011)

Gary in Pennsylvania said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that the stock bracelet?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it is.


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

Latest


----------



## toalwise (Feb 10, 2011)

Phaedrus29 said:


> Here is a quick shot of my modded BM...I haven't received it back from the modder yet but he sent me some quick pics...can't wait:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a fan, the dial is quite elegant and understated, and it doesn't really go well with the beefy orange monster with rugged bezel which is meant to take a beating or two. The dial would suit a more gentlemens watch, the sort of watches your granded would wear.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

toalwise said:


> Not really a fan, the dial is quite elegant and understated, and it doesn't really go well with the beefy orange monster with rugged bezel which is meant to take a beating or two. The dial would suit a more gentlemens watch, the sort of watches your granded would wear.


Really? Ploprof (?) dial and hands? Gentleman's watch?

Anyway, I don't think I posted earlier, but I think it looks magnificent.


----------



## toalwise (Feb 10, 2011)

dogboy said:


> Really? Ploprof (?) dial and hands? Gentleman's watch?
> 
> Anyway, I don't think I posted earlier, but I think it looks magnificent.


everyone has diferent tasts i personally think the hands and watch go well, but the dial is out of place there, and it was the dial i was referring to when i said it would look better on a gentlemen's watch


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

With all due respect, I don't see the dial as gentlemanly. I like the overall look.


----------



## Jay Gatsby (Nov 3, 2008)

WNUT said:


> With all due respect, I don't see the dial as gentlemanly. I like the overall look.


Agreed. That said, the dial does look a bit "delicate" for the all-steel monster. Perhaps if the bezel were black the contrast might not be so apparent. Also, I like the outline of the day/date window on the original design. It would have been nice if Seiko had put lume instead of just white paint. Lume might make the day/date bright enough to see in the dark. Alternatively, Seiko could have lumed the day/date itself.

Any idea how the lume will look on the MIIK dial? Lume is a major reason people buy the BM/OM.


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

I am also a big fan of the "Plonster". Just finished putting this one together the other day.










@Jay Gatsby: The lume is decent. It is C1 I believe, so it looks much whiter in the daylight, but isn't quite as bright in the dark. Of the well known manufacturers making aftermarket Seiko dials I would have to say that MKII has the brightest and most evenly applied lume.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

toalwise said:


> everyone has diferent tasts i personally think the hands and watch go well, but the dial is out of place there, and it was the dial i was referring to when i said it would look better on a gentlemen's watch


OK, no big deal. And you are absolutely right, it is a matter of taste. And I can respect that your tastes are different. I have no problem with you saying the total package isn't your "cup o' tea." I was just a little incredulous that someone would say any part of it is better suited to a gentleman's watch, when almost every part of it (that can be modded) seems to be an homage to the Omega "Ploprof," the most recent example I know of shown here. Which, while IMO requires one to be a "gentleman" to be able to buy it, is far from what I understand to be a "gentleman's" watch. More of a tool watch, I believe may be the term. That is the only reason I had to say anything. That, and like I said, I think it looks magnificent. But nevertheless, it is all a matter of personal taste. Don't want to get into any kind of argument, just trying to explain my comment.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

I just got mine a few weeks back and I absolutely love it!
Here are a few shots of it from when I was cutting wood the other day. Only took it off to take the pictures then right back on it went.


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

New White Monster


----------



## Wasatch the Front (Feb 22, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> A new proud owner.
> dP


*Out of all the excellent photos in this thread, this is my favorite. Nicely done, sir. *


----------



## Wasatch the Front (Feb 22, 2011)

raggyboy said:


> Mine all mine !


*This is a great side-by-side comparison. I made my decision based on this very photo.

I'll post my own photo of my decision when it arrives later this week. (Oh, the suspense!) 
*


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll add to the Monster Madness


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment 405555
View attachment 405557


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

TheloniousFox said:


> I just got mine a few weeks back and I absolutely love it!
> Here are a few shots of it from when I was cutting wood the other day. Only took it off to take the pictures then right back on it went.


The _STIHL_ chainsaw and the monster together, now thats a picture!!!


----------



## eBanga (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a quick and dirty phone shot of my Black Monster, with a Yobokies' green AR sapphire crystal upgrade. I _highly_ recommend the sapphire upgrade; it gives the watch a more expensive feel.

The dial is clearer with the AR too!










(Light source reflecting directly into the camera intentionally, to show the green AR coating.)


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 10, 2011)

This is mine, 2 days old...


----------



## eBanga (Dec 29, 2010)

jumpstat said:


> This is mine, 2 days old...
> 
> View attachment 406708


Cool, nice Buck Strider underneath the Om :-!


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 10, 2011)

eBanga said:


> Cool, nice Buck Strider underneath the Om :-!


Correction, the folder is a Strider SmF Ranger Green Drop Point..


----------



## eBanga (Dec 29, 2010)

jumpstat said:


> Correction, the folder is a Strider SmF Ranger Green Drop Point..


Wow I have a Buck/Strider Police knife that looks identical to yours but mine is all black, anyway great knife and watch :-!


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 10, 2011)

eBanga said:


> Wow I have a Buck/Strider Police knife that looks identical to yours but mine is all black, anyway great knife and watch :-!


both buck and strider have the same fit and finish except both uses different steel for the blades, strider S30V whereas buck uses CPM154 steel..anyway cheers!


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple more photos...

















My current EDC, from left McLux III PD-S-HA, Orange Monster and Strider SmF


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

watchman19 said:


> The _STIHL_ chainsaw and the monster together, now thats a picture!!!


I agree! They were made for each other. ;P


----------



## desmo16 (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's mine!


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't believe I have yet to contribute to this thread so here's a recent photo of my OM.


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

My bxb on a "lego" type rubber strap.


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

Black Monster


----------



## pda4live (Jan 28, 2010)

Yobokies mods:










I love the way it turn out, AR coated crystal deliver more depth to the dial.


----------



## TGV (May 1, 2006)

http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac58/tgv24/IMAG00112.jpg
My Orange Monster at the ball game.


----------



## jvirgilio (Apr 11, 2010)

Here you go Jake!











Jake B said:


> This is my favorite one that I've owned. Sold this one a couple of years ago though...Who knows where it is now :think:


----------



## slowxturtle (Jan 1, 2010)

cuckoowasp said:


> Here's a quick and dirty phone shot of my Black Monster, with a Yobokies' green AR sapphire crystal upgrade. I _highly_ recommend the sapphire upgrade; it gives the watch a more expensive feel.
> 
> The dial is clearer with the AR too!
> 
> ...


gorgeous AR.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey cool! Nice to see that more than one of those dials made it into Monsters :-D



jvirgilio said:


> Here you go Jake!
> 
> View attachment 408423


----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

One more pic of my Black Monster. In my opinion, everyone needs a glow-in-the-dark squeaky octopus toy.


----------



## jsphotomorgana (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is my OM in different shoes...


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

Great selection, jsphotomorgana !


----------



## koi666 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just bought my OM today and i gotta say, it is SWEET!
I'd love to get one of those Snow Monsters and those PVD Trek Monsters.
Pics of my OM to follow


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i'll join... but not so artsy pics...


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

New strap for my OM


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## boywondergq1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a couple of quick low quality snaps of my new arrival today...


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

I posted these in another thread, but since all Monsters are grouped here, here is my OM -




























With my SPORK -


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Figured I should post another picture or two since I finished a mod on my OM.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

I came to this thread trying to decide if I wanted orange or black... too many great pictures of _both_ made it even harder to decide which to get. I'm sure I'll eventually buy both but am only allotting one watch at the moment.

Choices, choices!

Randy


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

theinterchange said:


> I came to this thread trying to decide if I wanted orange or black... too many great pictures of _both_ made it even harder to decide which to get. I'm sure I'll eventually buy both but am only allotting one watch at the moment.
> 
> Choices, choices!
> 
> Randy


Looking at your collection, I'd start with the Orange Monster. You have plenty of black dials in your collection to tide you over until you get the Black Monster after the Orange Monster.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Looking at your collection, I'd start with the Orange Monster. You have plenty of black dials in your collection to tide you over until you get the Black Monster after the Orange Monster.


Thanks, that's sort of the way I've been leaning... makes sense.


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is my black monster b-)


----------



## Caviar (Jan 18, 2011)

Joph said:


> View attachment 417927


Hehe, right now I've noticed the letters on the keyboardb-)


----------



## joelinbrooklyn (Sep 29, 2009)

*Monster on a 2-ring Maratac zulu*

This is mine on a Maratac 2-ring zulu, "Desert Sand" color. I love the simple look of it, and it eliminates the only complaint I have with the SKX779: the high-relief caseback artwork rubbing my wrist raw! :-|


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 14, 2011)

Caviar said:


> Hehe, right now I've noticed the letters on the keyboardb-)


I just caught that now too! Cool idea.

I ordered my Black Monster on Tuesday, was supposed to arrive in 3 days (by last Thursday or Friday) but somehow it lost a day or two being dropped off to Fed-Ex late so now it won't arrive till Monday.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Loving this watch so far.
Have some ideas for different straps for it to dress it down when I feel like it.
Will post some pics when the staps arrive.
BTW, I am looking for a Maratac Elite and have tried contacting broadarrow but haven't heard from them. Does anyone know if they are still selling straps?
If anyone knows where to get one with the orange stitching could you post me in the right direction please and thanks.
I am looking for the notched version.


----------



## TickTalk (Aug 24, 2009)

Had this one for awhile now but have not had that much wrist time . . . so sad!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's mine on my new Corvus "Bond G10" Nato. Not a bad strap for this watch.










Here it is riding a camel ;-)......


----------



## 80DGY (Nov 6, 2010)

one I put together for my fiancee

MCWW dial/chapter ring
polished case/bezel

not perfect, but it's unique and she likes it


----------



## nls8520 (Feb 18, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> This may be a cool question or a terrible one, depending on how your 'watch morals' are, but does anyone out there have pics of a Black Monster modded with the black hour/min hands from an Orange Monster? As bad as it may sound, I don't think visibility would be a problem, as the lume whether 'luming' or not, should be plenty visible over the black face. I'm super curious as to what this looks like. I try to visualize it and of course in my head it looks awesome, but that doesn't mean much.


Actually I have seen it, and it looks fantastic. I was unable to post the pic for whatever reason. I would post the link but I dont want to break any rules as its from another forum. PM me if you want the address.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 14, 2011)

I've seen the BM with OM dial and vice-versa on one of these forums. Both looked great IMO. Here's my new BM I got last week.














And my Baby Monster.


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

snpr9696 said:


>


 Great mod, snpr9696 - very clean looking !


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

harrym71 said:


> Here it is riding a camel ;-)......


Nice camel! I remember seeing this on SF. ;-)


----------



## redmon13 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Caviar*
> Hehe, right now I've noticed the letters on the keyboardb-)





NaturalMystic said:


> I just caught that now too! Cool idea.
> 
> I ordered my Black Monster on Tuesday, was supposed to arrive in 3 days (by last Thursday or Friday) but somehow it lost a day or two being dropped off to Fed-Ex late so now it won't arrive till Monday.


i thought it would be a nice touch to a normal picture.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Nice camel! I remember seeing this on SF. ;-)


Oh, hey...you're over here too.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 14, 2011)

redmon13 said:


> View attachment 427950


That's hot!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Black Monster in his new suit


----------



## vvind (Apr 17, 2011)

photoshooter, niceee monster, i like how it looks alot simpler now  i always thought the monster looks abit busy and complicated looking, but yours turned out great!


----------



## elgringo (Apr 24, 2011)

And it appears to waterproof as well!


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 14, 2011)

elgringo said:


> And it appears to waterproof as well!]


These are waterproof? BONUS!!!! ;-)

Nice pics and congrats! I need to download the new pics I took yesterday of my Monsters.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 14, 2011)

I finally got around to downloading some new pics.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd like to thank everyone for all of their photos because it helped me out supremely in deciding to order an OM from LIW last night. Can't wait!


----------



## jg999 (Jul 20, 2010)

I never get tired of pulling the OM out and wearing it for a few days. thanks for all the pics.


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

Desk diving yesterday


----------



## elgringo (Apr 24, 2011)

Ha ha, thanks NaturalMystic, it was an eBay purchase!:-d


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

photoshooter said:


> That's a beautiful watch!
> Feel free to post lots more pics of it


As requested, some pics of my Snow Monster & some of mine & my brothers' together!!


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

double


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

My Orange Monster:

My Orange Monster:


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

My latest monster mod: the military monster.


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

j-san said:


> My latest monster mod: the military monster.


Nice mod. I was just wondering what type of glass you had in that one, it doesn't look like the one in the original black monster, in fact it looks like the one in the limited edition monsters but without the cyclops. Also what watch is the clear back from or is it custom made?


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

SneakingWeasel said:


> Nice mod. I was just wondering what type of glass you had in that one, it doesn't look like the one in the original black monster, in fact it looks like the one in the limited edition monsters but without the cyclops. Also what watch is the clear back from or is it custom made?


The glass is a AR-coated sapphire from Yobokies and the case back is one of the various ones he has. I believe it is from a Kinetic case that uses a 5M62 movement according to the markings on it.


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

j-san said:


> The glass is a AR-coated sapphire from Yobokies and the case back is one of the various ones he has. I believe it is from a Kinetic case that uses a 5M62 movement according to the markings on it.


Thanks for the info


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

with 20 mm iso.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

the ultimate "tool" diver:-d


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)

The garden ornament seemed appropriate...


----------



## flameboy54 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quoting the photo below from pg 9. Anyone know where I can get a distressed/vintage strap like it? It looks awesome!



118YS said:


> hello iam newbie here...
> this is my monster


----------



## Chester Drawers (Apr 19, 2011)

Just ordered an OM too, to add to my very modest collection.

Hopefully it's arrival will inspire me to _finally_ learn how to post pics


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 14, 2011)

Chester Drawers said:


> Just ordered an OM too, to add to my very modest collection.
> 
> Hopefully it's arrival will inspire me to _finally_ learn how to post pics


Congrats!

Here's a detailed guide on how to post images, courtesy of Blade Forums member "Madcap_Magician". I bookmarked it when I was new to posting images and have copied his instructions here. All I've done is replace "Bladeforums" with "Watchuseekforums".
I hope this helps!

* Idiot-proof Guide Of Awesomeness On How To Post Pictures: Sticky Me Please *

OK... so a lot of people seem to not know how to post pictures in threads. So Madcap is here to rescue anyone who admits to computer illiteracy and those who are too proud to admit their computer illiteracy as well.

So... without further ado: How to post pictures on watchuseekforums.

1. Sign up for a free image hosting service. What this does is allow you to upload pictures that you have saved on your computer to an online server, which essentially stores them on the internet and provides you with a URL- Uniform Resource Locator (AKA the address you type in the address bar to go someplace on the web, I.E. https://www.watchuseek.com that you can post on other sites using HTML or BB code. More on that later.

2. We're going to use Photobucket for our example, since it's the most commonly used free image hosting service in all of computer geekdom. It's quite easy to use. So, sign up for an account. When you go to their home page, in the upper left corner should be a link saying "Join Now!" Click it and fill out all the information. Once you have registered, you're ready to upload pictures!

3. So how do we upload pictures? Well, once you're logged into your new photobucket account, in the middle right of the page you should see about a third of your screen covered with "Add Pictures," and underneath that, you see a place where you can type labeled 'Picture' with a button next to it that says 'Browse.' Click the browse button. This will open the 'File Upload' window. This is the hardest part of the guide, because I can't explain to you how and where you store photos on your computer. The easiest thing to do is to create a new folder on your desktop, label it, say, knife pictures, and move all your watchuseekforums related stuff to that folder.

3A. (But I'm even more illiterate than that! How do I create a new folder on my desktop? Right click anywhere on the desktop screen. Scroll down to 'new' and the scroll over to 'folder.' Rename it as you please.)

3B. (Wait, you lost me. I don't even know how to save pictures I found on the internet! Or upload pictures from my digital camera to my computer! There are far too many cameras for me to tell you how to upload from all of them, the only thing I can say is READ THE FRICKING MANUAL, N00B. To save a picture you found on the internet, right click the picture, scroll to 'Save Image As,' which brings up the 'Save Image' menu. On the left side of that screen you should see 'Desktop.' Click that, which will show you all the folders you can save the image to on your desktop. Double click the Knife Pictures folder which you should have created two steps ago, name the picture you're saving, and save it. Easy.)

4. So once you have a picture to upload, and are back looking at your photobucket account, click the 'Browse' button we found earlier, click 'Desktop' again, and double click on that Knife Pictures folder we talked about earlier. Click on the name of the picture you want to upload, and then click 'Open.'

5. This should fill in that text box with the location of the picture you want to upload, i.e. D:\Desktop\Cool Wallpaper Shizzle\conan32pi.jpg for my very cool Conan O'Brien MSN Instant Messenger icon. D:\ is the drive location, in this case, my hard drive. You will also have a lettered drive for your CDROM/DVD/CDR/ etc. drive, one for your floppy drive, and possibly one or more for any other type of drive on your computer, i.e. ZIP drive, minidisk drive, etc, and any number of lettered drives for any networks your computer may be a part of and can access. 'Desktop' narrows down the location of the file to a specific part of the D drive. 'Cool Wallpaper Shizzle' narrows it to a specific folder, conan32pi is the file name of the file I want in that folder, and .jpg is the file type, in this case, a type of image file.

6. Click submit. This will upload your selected picture to the photobucket servers.

7. Now if you scroll down, you will see a thumbnail size picture of the picture you uploaded, along with three text boxes labeled URL, TAG, and IMG. You only need to worry about the one labeled URL. Select the ENTIRE URL in the box (Make sure you got the whole thing, they can get long), and hit Ctrl+C. That will copy what you selected, in this case the URL, into your computer's RAM cache (Basically it's short term memory). Go to the post reply function on watchuseekforums, where in the little cluster of buttons above the typing box you should see a small yellow button that looks sort of like two mountains with a sun over them on a yellow sky. It's to the right of all the font, size, bold, italic, underline, spacing, etc. controls. Click it. This will create a prompt that asks you for the URL of the image you would like to post.

8. Hit Ctrl+V. That will paste what you copied earlier (The URL of your picture from photobucket) into the IMG function on watchuseekforums' reply box. Hit okay.

9. In the reply box, it should look like this (Only without spaces before and after the URL, which I inserted so that the code instead of the picture would appear.)










10. That's it. See, now was that all that hard!?!?

11. An aside for more advanced users... you can also alter what text is displayed when you insert a URL, like, if I wanted to say "You can go here..." instead of saying, "You can go to Pictures by crazylovein22 - Photobucket blah blah..." and make a link saying 'here' that takes you to Pictures by crazylovein22 - Photobucket blah blah.

In order to do this, click the hyperlink button on the submit reply function. Type in or copy the URL you want to link to. Submit it. It should produce something like this, though again without the inserted spaces.

[ URL="http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/nerevarsblade/conan32pi.jpg"]http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/nerevarsblade/conan32pi.jpg [/URL]

which looks like...

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2.../conan32pi.jpg

When you post it.

In order to change the display from "http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/nerevarsblade/conan32pi.jpg" to 
"here," delete the second copy of the URL which occurs after the first set of brackets close- the URL which is not in quotation marks. That, is, the bolded part of this (Minus the spaces again)...

[U RL="http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/nerevarsblade/conan32pi.jpg"]*http://i20.photo bucket.com/albums/b.../conan32pi.jpg*[/U RL]

Replace that with the word 'here.' That way when you post, it will look like this.

Here


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)

These photos sealed the deal for me too when I decided on a BM a few months ago. What an awesome resource.


----------



## flak-spammer (Nov 26, 2010)

Orange Monster having some fun in the grass:

HDR Orange Monster in Grass by flakspammer, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think I put it in this thread but I posted it in Straps & Bracelets. I think I might re-weave this with a steel clasp and see what it looks like.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

flameboy54 said:


> Quoting the photo below from pg 9. Anyone know where I can get a distressed/vintage strap like it? It looks awesome!


Not sure if this might be the same one, but K-straps sells "distressed" leathers that look pretty nice.
www.k-straps.com - Historic & Contemporary Watch Straps

Lord Monocle, that strap is probably once of the most useful straps I've seen. How much length of paracord is in one of those? I think it would be awesome if you could weave one with a slightly lighter test weight and perhaps use the Zulu rings. The Monster would certainly make a decent "survival" watch. Or fit one of those straps to a Casio Pathfinder for a serious survival tool.

Edit: nevermind! I found the post in Straps & Bracelets. 3 meters of cord is pretty handy in those straps. I'd like to try my hand at weaving one too!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Lord Monocle said:


> I don't think I put it in this thread but I posted it in Straps & Bracelets. I think I might re-weave this with a steel clasp and see what it looks like.


I remember seeing this in the Straps forum but I don't remember if I commented. 
You did a fantastic job and it looks right at home on the monster. Would be interesting to see it with some metal hardware, especially j-san's idea of using zulu rings.


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm trying to find the right clasp for it. I definitely dislike the marine shackle you find on these on the net but plastic isn't quite right. I think I might hit up some military surplus (they call them "American Surplus") stores here and see if I can find an old bag or something I can pull an interesting buckle from.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Challenge: hahaha... can anyone wrangle up a pic of someone using an SKX171 dial inside a Monster case? I need to see what this looks like... =) Any of you handy modders actually just have those watches and could do a quick swap?

Erm, Google and ye shall find. That was quicker than I expected to find it. I thought I'd have to sift through hundreds of monster mod related things...

here's what I saw:








pic borrowed from whoever posted it where I found it


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

It's a great watch, and I enjoy it very much. I do wish the lume was much stronger........












m.and said:


> I am also a big fan of the "Plonster". Just finished putting this one together the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

My BJStrap arrived, and my Monster returned from Jake Bordeau! I *LOVE* this watch.


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

Greetings from the pointy bit at the bottom of Africa!


----------



## elgringo (Apr 24, 2011)

Now gone leather.


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)

BM on panatime rubber strap (22mm):


----------



## milesanalin (Apr 11, 2008)

here`s mine ...just got it today !sorry for the crappy photo
best regards from dublin



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

just shot these a few mins ago while out at lunch-


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

my monsters. ;-)


























someone mentioned AR saphhire? hmmm.... :think:


----------



## 42Hz (Oct 26, 2008)

jvirgilio said:


> Here you go Jake!
> 
> View attachment 408423


Wow! Beautiful!

Sort of reminds me of this:


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Dejan (May 30, 2011)

Hy
My name is Dejan and im from slovenia. Where did you get glass back case for seiko BM?? Could you give me address of the store or maybe some link I would buy but here don't know even what seiko is.

Thanx allo 
Dejan Gorta


Joram said:


> I own two Seiko Monsters. A orange Monster that has not been modded, and a black Monster that has a see trough back...Here are some pictures...Enjoy!
> 
> My orange Monster 'chilling' in my watchwinder...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuby (May 25, 2011)

can my MonsterLite on rubber play?


----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got back from a week of field work in the Mojave Desert. My black monster performed perfectly; the bezel timer and strong lume were perfect for checking light traps and mist nets at 10 minute intervals.


----------



## sbesa77 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Montauke (Feb 14, 2008)

Current combo: Sandblasted case & bezel with light brown aviator strap.


----------



## Dejan (May 30, 2011)

Hy
Where can i buy glass back case for my Seiko BM? Is it like other seiko 5 cases??

regards
dejan


----------



## Fuzzyjammer (Mar 1, 2011)

got an orange one recently


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Quick question, slightly off-topic: is the Monster's bezel a 60-click or 120-click?


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

dogboy said:


> Quick question, slightly off-topic: is the Monster's bezel a 60-click or 120-click?


 120


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Quick pic. on Z-22 rubber which I find much more comfortable than the stock wave rubber.


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

Mah Monster :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's my monster on its' latest strap combo :-d


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

It's on rubber strap now...



















an old pic.


----------



## m1hoff (May 10, 2011)

My new monster. A point and shoot and a few camera phone pics.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I finally have a pic of one of my favourite all time dive watches!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*+1...I also finally wanted to add a reply to this Monster Thread...*

Nice BM there JR, 
I'm glad I may have been the 1st person to see a shot of your Monster! ;-)

I recently got an OM about 6 months ago, since then its went onto another home with a very nice owner that had wanted an OM for a long time. Sorry to not be able to add a pic of it now as I deleted them once the watch was sold, but I posted it on a few other threads when I had it here on the forum as some may recall.
I do intend to one day obtain another Monster. It was a much nicer watch than I expected and was built like a Battle Tank, and the accuracy was right on the money, with a nice crown action and the bezel hit the marks dead center every click. (You can't ask for much better in a Dive watch)

Cheers, :-!
Jim


----------



## Hesh (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: +1...I also finally wanted to add a reply to this Monster Thread...*

Here is my first Monster and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## RXPete (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: +1...I also finally wanted to add a reply to this Monster Thread...*



Hesh said:


> Here is my first Monster and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 455017


Congrats! I like that bracelet better than the OEM. |>

BTW All of a sudden I'm in the mood for a beer. :think:


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: +1...I also finally wanted to add a reply to this Monster Thread...*



RXPete said:


> Congrats! I like that bracelet better than the OEM. |>
> 
> BTW All of a sudden I'm in the mood for a beer. :think:


+1. I'm not a fan of the stock bracelet either.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: +1...I also finally wanted to add a reply to this Monster Thread...*

I want all you bastids to know that you have caused me to fall prey to a Black Monster on bracelet from LongIslandWatch! Should be here in a few days.

Bastids <he mumbles, wandering off shaking his head>

And I mean that with the warmest of regards.


----------



## Hesh (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: +1...I also finally wanted to add a reply to this Monster Thread...*



RXPete said:


> Congrats! I like that bracelet better than the OEM. |>
> 
> BTW All of a sudden I'm in the mood for a beer. :think:





MashBill said:


> +1. I'm not a fan of the stock bracelet either.


Thanks! The first Monster is quickly followed by the second.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: +1...I also finally wanted to add a reply to this Monster Thread...*



Poseidon-Jim said:


> Nice BM there JR,
> I'm glad I may have been the 1st person to see a shot of your Monster! ;-)
> 
> I recently got an OM about 6 months ago, since then its went onto another home with a very nice owner that had wanted an OM for a long time. Sorry to not be able to add a pic of it now as I deleted them once the watch was sold, but I posted it on a few other threads when I had it here on the forum as some may recall.
> ...


Cheers Jim. I can't believe it took me this long to snap a decent pic of a Monster!

By the way, this thread has definitely reached the point of EPIC!


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

battle ready monster on an army green 3 ring zulu


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

Posted to the WRUW today also (sorry for the double-tap), but I needed to finally make my mark in this thread (as I look at the updates almost every day at breakfast).

I like my OM on the 20mm Watchadoo best. The bracelet's weight balances everything well and the links conform to the shape of my wrist nicely. Perfect.


----------



## m1hoff (May 10, 2011)

DSC_4081 by m1hoff, on Flickr

photo 3 by m1hoff, on Flickr


DSC_4074 by m1hoff, on Flickr


----------



## ti_mua (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello everybody, I'm from Vietnam and I also have one Black Monster with bracelet from ebay - watchadoo. All of your Monsters are pretty, especially the modified edition


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

wysanz said:


> It's on rubber strap now...


I'm just catching up on this thread.
I really like the sterile bezel. Did you do the mod yourself? At first I thought it was bead blasted but I see that the sides are still polished. Did you use solvent?
In any case very nice mod!


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> I'm just catching up on this thread.
> I really like the sterile bezel. Did you do the mod yourself? At first I thought it was bead blasted but I see that the sides are still polished. Did you use solvent?
> In any case very nice mod!


_*You know the mod work on this is incredible I just noticed the black line going down the middle of the 12 lume marker, that was not easy. Reminds me of the white dial monster they have black lines going all around the dial markers. The second hand just unreal how they did the butt end of the second hand and also the black on the other hands. *_

*








*


----------



## tokyotokei (Sep 1, 2006)

From this little unassuming box ...










.. comes one of the toughest, most versatile timepieces available :


























































































































































My favourite watch, and by adding a few straps, it becomes a whole watch collection.

TT


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

My current Monster collection.

The "snow" monster in the pic is my very first time modding a watch!


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got mine yesterday and it rocks!


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

*Re: My monsters*

Here is my black monster on a 22mm watchadoo. It also has a display caseback installed. (Sorry about the poor picture quality) Cheers!


----------



## Madude (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's my only monster. I felt it's time to post a picture of it since WUS (especially pictures in this thread) is probably the main influence for getting this beast.


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

New here, but figured I'd settle in here first by posting a pic of the daily. I like it because I find that it's superbly blood-resistant. [at the hospital of course  ]


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: My monsters*

OM on new Nato from RLT. Cheers.b-)


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: My monsters*

Well, this one doesn't actually exist. I really hope Seiko would make a non-limited edition Yellow Monster without the black chapter ring. Like this:










I'll even settle for this:


----------



## GeorgeH (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: My monsters*

Was bidding on a Green Monster but lost out. So I decided to grab the latest "Snow Monster". They ain't cheap! Looks better in person than in photos. Comes with SS Bracelet and Rubber strap. Rumor has it that all 2555 sold out in a half hour. Available only in Thailand.


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

On one of the NATOs for dinner tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

my updated monster madness!!


----------



## Watchstalker (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm newer on the forum,and just wanted to express appreciation for all those who have helped me make the decision to finally buy a Monster! I'm going with a black face, and couldn't decide if I wanted to put a black zulu or nato type strap on it, or a strap closer to the color of the one pictured. If any of you have pics of your Black Monsters on any of these straps, please post more pics. My worries are that a nato strap would be too thin on the Monster, but I've not seen one in person, so I have no idea. Anyway, thanks again for the help.

Cheers!









picture credited to Westcoasttime


----------



## Quark (Jul 1, 2010)

mevans......Nice watchband....Lucky watchband.


----------



## Phamarus (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn this thread, now i want a black one too o|


----------



## Quark (Jul 1, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> my updated monster madness!!


I wasn't going to mod my BM....It seemed almost perfect...but I realy like the mod on the right in this pic......Dang, that is nice.....Hmmm, domed AR coated saphire while she's at the shop.
Oh boy, Oh boy, Can't wait now.









photo by Yellow_wire


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's mine with my latest strap.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! Just a warning....once you mod 1, it becomes very addictive! :-d I have a 5th Monster that I plan on modding once I get some free time!



Quark said:


> I wasn't going to mod my BM....It seemed almost perfect...but I realy like the mod on the right in this pic......Dang, that is nice.....Hmmm, domed AR coated saphire while she's at the shop.
> Oh boy, Oh boy, Can't wait now.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

here's mine still alive and kicking..though the glass had been chipped already while partying..thank god it didn't shatter!


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

My latest watch, a 'lightly used' Black Monster...can't wait to get this one wet!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## xarby (Apr 20, 2009)

Where is the Monster ... :think:


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Cool posting! And I really like that leather band, especially with the orange. Even though I'm a bigger fan of the Black Monster.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## hop-picker (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got the NATO strap today.....I think I like it.


----------



## sbesa77 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

mevans said:


> On one of the NATOs for dinner tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry did you mention something about NATOs? I was suddenly distracted for some reason :-d


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

My 3rd Monster that I have modded just recently and my 5th one to add to my collection!!!:-d


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> My 3rd Monster that I have modded just recently and my 5th one to add to my collection!!!:-d


So it's safe to assume that you _like_ this model? ;-)

All of them look great but I'm feeling a very strong _need_ for a Froggy Monster. I love the look of that one!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! haha....yes, I love the Seiko Monster! I find it easy to mod with the limited tools I have. I would love to start modding the SKX007/009 but I would need a couple of more special tools like a crystal press if I'm going to change the chapter rings on them.

I fell in love with that Froggie dial when I saw it on Jake B's webstore and had to have it one of my Monster's! ;-)



photoshooter said:


> So it's safe to assume that you _like_ this model? ;-)
> 
> All of them look great but I'm feeling a very strong _need_ for a Froggy Monster. I love the look of that one!


----------



## elistull (Jul 29, 2011)

Here are my recent two(2). A BM and an OM. Thank you WUS for feeding the addiction!


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Just another Monster picture:


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Swapped out the band (see earlier post with the stainless band) on my Black Monster...then I took it to Jupiter, FL for a few quick pics:


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice monsters everyone. I'm down in South Africa and am hoping to start my collection with the orange monster. The problem is that I can't find a monster anywhere. I did find them for sale online here

Men's Watches - SEIKO ORANGE MONSTER Diver Automatic 200m Steel Orange Dial Rotating Time Bezel was listed for R1,660.00 on 8 Aug at 11:01 by Smart Choice in Cape Town (ID:42736184)

and here

Sports & Outdoors Watches - SEIKO ORANGE MONSTER AUTOMATIC 200m SCUBA DIVER for sale in Mossel Bay (ID:41784342)

Does it look legit to you guys? Anyone else from South Africa got any advice on getting a monster? Apologies if this is off topic - first post and all.

Cheers


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Updated my "Snow" Monster with a set of Yobokies Dox-a hands. The watch previously had the original monster hands and I found that it didn't go too well with this dial.


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: My monsters*

One of my recent additions to the collection. OM on the watchadoo anvil. Love this watch!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

T-hunter said:


>


Where did you send it for the mods? It looks sandblasted, and I love the work on the bezel.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildbills watches (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone please tell me how to get in touch with yobokies. Looking for a modded black moster. Please email me at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

[email protected] tell him Curtis sent you


----------



## Sportster (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice, I really like the blue!

What type of case/box is that? Any info on it?



SneakingWeasel said:


> As requested, some pics of my Snow Monster & some of mine & my brothers' together!!
> 
> View attachment 429943
> 
> ...


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: My monsters*

*Monster Crab Mod *:-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My black one just arrived to join the Orange.


----------



## swatzo (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a poor photo of 1 of my OM's:


----------



## Phamarus (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## hot rod al (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are two of my favorite hobbies, trail running and watches. 

Ammar


----------



## Thrakhath (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: My monsters*

Im new to the forums but here is the pic of my monster. its been sitting for a while.. it needs to be cleaned. i need to get more wrist strap link pins and collars or whatever they are called that slide into both sides of the link. Does anyone know where i could get some? That is the wrist strap i have on the watch.


----------



## Y_1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> my updated monster madness!!


Can you post more pics of your BM with the Nato Strap? i was thinking of getting this one from Maratac as well but couldn't see if it would be a complimentary look. From the initial pics it looks awesome tho.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

My Monster....with my Steinberger.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Trandy said:


> My Monster....with my Steinberger.


Love it! I've got a Steinberger too...although yours looks to be more 'vintage' than mine...what year?


----------



## poywatch (Mar 25, 2007)

I am very sorry, but I don't have a current picture of the wife. 

note: I sold my only monster watch which was orange a couple of years ago. Wish I still had it. :-(


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is mine just arrived last week with My Orange Guitar Amplifier Head.

http://


----------



## Phamarus (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just home from work (sux) and found this in the mailbox. My first OM. I popped a few links out of the bracelet, and TA-DA!!


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

One of my favorite watc pics.


----------



## Maximect (Feb 4, 2011)

My first OM!!! Just got, it, sorry for the crappy Iphone pic...
I'll try to get good one when I'm home!


----------



## Chronoslim (May 11, 2011)

*Re: My monsters*

Pic of my Orange Monster...


----------



## Chronoslim (May 11, 2011)

*Re: My monsters*

And while I have the camera out... A LUME picture!


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: My monsters*

My wife is wearing mine, except if we dress up.


----------



## GbV (Aug 20, 2011)

oldie but goodie


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## cambo (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got an OM. It's heavy and it's an eye catcher. Love it.


----------



## jsvargas626 (Jun 5, 2011)

This was the watch that got me into watch collecting, even though I mostly look for manual wind vintage watches, the Monster is my all time favorite!

I have another Seiko chrono, and thought it would give my black monster a little bit of character by switching the second hand...AWESOME WATCH overall!!!


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

my OM under spotlight


----------



## bama1965 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just got it today:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Cerakote Blue Titanium!*


----------



## bama1965 (Jul 24, 2011)

That is sweet PBJ! Reminds me of a Sinn design.

Ken


----------



## enGiN (Apr 21, 2011)

today's wristshot


----------



## enGiN (Apr 21, 2011)

same but different


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

my monster mod.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

2 emotion from 2 strap.


----------



## JoeyLotion (Dec 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what bracelet this is???


omegagmt said:


> One of my favorite watc pics.


----------



## Sportster (Jul 2, 2011)

Isn't that a watchadoo? From an ebay seller?

I'm 99.9% sure



JoeyLotion said:


> Can anyone tell me what bracelet this is???


----------



## Rahllin (Sep 2, 2011)

This will be my first Seiko... I am picking it up tomorrow from T-Hunter from the boards. I am EXTREMELY excited, and I can't wait to try it out! I am pretty new to watches, and I only have a few, but from everything I have read, I am pretty sure I won't be disappointed in this beauty!


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

mine say halo


----------



## Ryan Thomas (Sep 26, 2011)

SneakingWeasel said:


> As requested, some pics of my Snow Monster & some of mine & my brothers' together!!
> 
> View attachment 429943
> 
> ...


The Snow Monster reminds me of Gary Numan's Berserker era with all that blue and white going on. Since i'm a fan of both Numan and Monsters, I'd very much like one of these babies. Shame about the price D: i wonder if the slightly upgraded movement from the 7S26 standard makes it 'worth' it... I think the Iceman would have gone for one anyhow...


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

The Monster next to Caesar.


----------



## GoldenR (Oct 4, 2011)

These things can take a beating. I have been installing pre-cast concrete fo a while now. One day i slammed the bracelet against some scaffolding and the monster scratched the scaffold but barely left a mark on the bracelet.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

First Seiko and first Monster....

















Man those watchadoo bracelets are looking better every time I see them....


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Neo Monster x The Black Monster














Video:


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

just got this in today! the pins were really fun to deal with lol. got a sapphire coming in and some plonguer hands. looking forward to it.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Osc13 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## R23 (Oct 15, 2011)

My O-Mo.


----------



## R23 (Oct 15, 2011)

R23 said:


> My O-Mo.


Just got this yesterday. Love it. I just joined the community too.

Hello.


----------



## Chris Ward (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

This Black Monster arrived in the mail yesterday and I love it!

Please excuse the poor photo quality; taken with an old cellphone. :-(

Wrist Shots:


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

straps arrived today!
tan on mini monster


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

What strap is that? I like that it allowed use of the Seiko clasp.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

Torrid said:


> What strap is that? I like that it allowed use of the Seiko clasp.


it's a custom strap! had it made by steveostraps (not affiliated) 
soft leather and great colour!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice strap Moky!!

I'm quite familiar with this post and have been waiting for my project to be complete so that I too could post my pic.

The final touch was the handmade strap from Southern Cross Watch Works that I had made to suit the Seiko clasp with the diver's extension. Do you like it??


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

looks good silmatic!! would have been nice to have contrast stitching!
i see we have the same idea on using the diver clasp


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

That's a matter of opinion Mokey, I wasn't going to have any stitching at all. I ended up with the black purely as a textural relief, that's why I used the double thick thread.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> Nice strap Moky!!
> 
> I'm quite familiar with this post and have been waiting for my project to be complete so that I too could post my pic.
> 
> ...


Love it, black stitching and all. The dial and hands are perfect.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

just did this one today.. got the hands and a sapphire on it from yobokies, my first hand install ever


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Dude that is just stuning...Nice mod man...I wish you can tell us where the part came from and how you did it...

Regards


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Agreed! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

rabihz24 said:


> Dude that is just stuning...Nice mod man...I wish you can tell us where the part came from and how you did it...
> 
> Regards


If your referring to mine it's from Yobokies. Sapphire crystal domed with ARand a bead blasted case. Black dial and blue hand mod. That's it. I added a watchadoo bracelet from eBay. Cost about $50 bones. Cannot remember how much the Yobokies watch was but I'm thinking $250 bones. I pay everything in Bones......


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Mister No (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

Love it, wear it more often now than my Steinhart collection, superb watch.


----------



## wooster1853 (Oct 19, 2011)

First post here with my first pic taken in my today built diy-lightbox.
I got my monster a week ago, and have fallen head over heels with it, more and more everyday!


----------



## Death0 (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread is so awesome never seen so many HD pictures in one thred im getting my OM in like 4-5 days cant whait to post it here 
also those limited edition watches are just so cool i wish i had one


----------



## Stamos (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine on light grey nato strap from gnomon watches...


----------



## Death0 (Jun 3, 2011)

I was wondering what the picture on the back ment and i found this 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/seiko-tsunami-logo-great-wave-off-kanagawa-watch-collecting-myth-319585.html


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

here's mine on 22mm Nato


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Finally got an Orange Monster! Here it is on a Marine Master rubber strap (8.25" wrist).


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

A couple of shots with the iPhone camera (it takes better pics than my point and shoot)


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

On Bonetto Cinturini deployment:


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Great watch




























Next to the "Caesar". The Monster looks shy, dont you think?!


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

A box o' Monsters!


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: My monsters*

Still can't figure out how to upload a picture, won't let me :/


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

Orange Monster Photo Shoot!



































Spyderco Tenacious & Orange Monster







Spyderco Tenacious & Orange Monster







30 second Shutter



































And Monster SUPER LUME! haha








High Resolution versions for those interested: Flickr: ben.peer's Photostream


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a bit late to the party:


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

@arr: Nice mod, I'm not usually into mods, but yours I like a lot. Can you post a lume shot? I'm quite curious how it's like in the dark.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

alexels said:


> @arr: Nice mod, I'm not usually into mods, but yours I like a lot. Can you post a lume shot? I'm quite curious how it's like in the dark.


Thanks for the kind words. ;-) Harold Ng (a/k/a Yobokies) did the mod. He bead-blasted the watch, and used the pilot-style dial and hands. The lume is not nearly up to the torch-like standards of the original Seiko dials, but it's adequate. I'll try to post a lume shot as soon as I can.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

Forgot to mention, I also had him add a sapphire domed crystal.


----------



## stevedrk (Aug 8, 2011)

Really nice, clean mods. One of the best I've seen so far. Great job on this one!



snpr9696 said:


>


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice mod!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

New bracelet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

monster in space....










nah its just dark.


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

HERE'S MINE...


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2011)

I've got a stock monster and modded one. I have to admit, I like the clean looks of the mod, but LOVE the lume of the stock monster. I also don't mind the purposeful business of the stock monster.

Wish the Clean number dials were available in C3 lume...


----------



## TacMark (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got my black monster today and put a 22mm Grey NATO/G10 strap on it. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

My Monsters:


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

My Orange Monster was my first Seiko, and my first automatic watch. I have it on a brushed Watchadoo, and plan to keep it that way. I think the Watchadoo is perfect for the Monster.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Bought and sold many. Here are two. Been out of the watch world for ages and just jumped back in. First new purchase? A Black Monster. Should be here just after the new year. Got it new for $165 shipped on bracelet. Seemed like a good price.


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

My first monster mod...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

SneakingWeasel said:


> My first monster mod...
> 
> View attachment 590041



Now, THAT is incredible. Hats of to the man who did that one. Jay's work?


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Now, THAT is incredible. Hats of to the man who did that one. Jay's work?


Thanks man! & Yeah Jay is responsible for this one!


----------



## TacMark (Dec 29, 2011)

Black monster's coming for you! Don't run...you'll just die tired.


----------



## chomior (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

Where are my Monsters? One of them sits just on my wrist!


----------



## Satya (Jan 3, 2012)

It might be here somewhere, but does anybody use jubilee bracelet on their monster? a picture might helpful,

anyway, not to be out of topic, here's my BM


----------



## no21 (Jan 8, 2012)

hi guys! very new here. this picture was taken yesterday at work. doing pressure testing. this watch is tough, beautiful and unique! its the first automatic watch i bought and its a good choice! tough enough for a construction site, tough enough for anything. hope you guys enjoy the picture


----------



## no21 (Jan 8, 2012)

one more picture for you guys. love how the sunlight affects the look of the bezel


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

Me sleeping, Monster's browsing WUS..


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I'm done modding my monster for a while. This was my first hand and dial removal and I'm lucky I didn't mess things up too bad.

Green AR coated domed sapphire, blacked out chapter ring, white border removed from date window, scotch brite pad taken to all the polished areas on the case, green nato strap.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

This looks really good Hoopster. Any pics of the AR reflecting?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> This looks really good Hoopster. Any pics of the AR reflecting?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


I'll give it a try Thursday but be forewarned I'm a poor photographer. I can highly recommend the green AR though, it goes well with the green markers of the monster.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

My Orange Monster with blue background.









Tony


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> This looks really good Hoopster. Any pics of the AR reflecting?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


Here you go, my droid incredible didn't want to take the pictures real well but they turned out ok.


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got my first ever Seiko watch today. Black Monster and I love it. Picture with my Casio Edifice and Frogman.

J


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Took some photos of some of the limited edition monsters on their limited straps today...























Also a couple of the Snow Monster on a new bead-blasted bracelet...


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

A few shots of mine:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry for the bad picture, but I just put my OM on this nato and wanted to share, I love it!


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice. Looks great on that strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

SneakingWeasel said:


> As requested, some pics of my Snow Monster & some of mine & my brothers' together!!
> 
> View attachment 429943
> 
> ...


Any interest in selling!! Nice watches, been looking around for one for a while now. Wish I was able to make it out to Thailand and pick one up cheaper there. Oh well, the quest continues.


----------



## Dave73 (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is my OM on rubber.


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

jricher82 said:


> Any interest in selling!! Nice watches, been looking around for one for a while now. Wish I was able to make it out to Thailand and pick one up cheaper there. Oh well, the quest continues.


No sorry! There's usually one going on eBay for around the $980 mark at the moment though...


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a picture of the "Snow" Monster I've recently purchased.
I know the black band isn't a "Snow" band, but that will be changed very soon.
I just had to post a pic of it as soon as I had one.


----------



## bobpensik (Dec 30, 2011)

jricher82 said:


> Here's a picture of the "Snow" Monster I've recently purchased.
> I know the black band isn't a "Snow" band, but that will be changed very soon.
> I just had to post a pic of it as soon as I had one.
> 
> View attachment 613286


That is a great looking Snow Monster. Did Yobokies make that for you?


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup, that's exactly where I got it from. And by the sounds of it, I'm not the only one who has!

Thanks for the compliment, I'm really excited about it.
Ever since I learned of their release, I've been looking for one at a decent price.


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Recently acquired Blue Monster..









Seen here on the Snow Monster strap..
















The Monster collection is really coming on now!


----------



## Cosby Sweater (Sep 29, 2011)

This is my bead blasted Yobokies Snow Monster mod on an anvil bracelet.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks to Harold Ng, aka "Yobokies", my newest beautiful Seiko Snow Monster MOD has finally arrived.

Custom "limited edition" white face dial with blue chapter ring
Custom painted bezel markers, blue to match chapter ring
Genuine Snow Monster hour and minute hands
Custom blue second hand

I haven't been able to stop looking at my wrist all day! Here are a few pictures of it in all it's glory
(sorry for the cell pics, hope to get better wrist shots, etc. soon)

With 22mm blue silicon/rubber diver band (as I'm currently wearing it.


































With 22mm watchadoo bracelt


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

No snow by me yet otherwise I would've had similar pics.
Just got my Yobokies Snow MOD too, so sexy!

Great pics!


Cosby Sweater said:


> This is my bead blasted Yobokies Snow Monster mod on an anvil bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 619459
> View attachment 619460
> ...


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

My OM.


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

My OM:


----------



## funny (Feb 17, 2012)

Got my first watch today!
































New watch, new adventures!


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats Funny

Enjoy it

J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

Got my first watch on wednesday


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Black (n white) Monster


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Still waiting on my Snow Mod....

Looks like they are gonna need a bigger home!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

My two Seiko Monster. A black Monster and orange monster transformation in Snow Monster :-!


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the latest "Family Portrait"










The 2 on bracelets are standard Monsters, The "Snow Monster Mod" by Yobokies is on the NATO, my "Bionic Monster" is on the orange band, and my newest "Pirate" mod is on the black.

I feel like a proud Dad showing off his kids.....LOL


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the "Pirate" Monster's 1st portrait!!










What do you guys think? I'm trying to decide on a band....


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome family of Monsters there, I'm lovining them all. As for the choice of strap for your pirate, you know my preference lol.
Mike


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

just in yesterday:


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Got my BM yesterday too! Must have been a Black Monster day lol
Mike



sennaster said:


> just in yesterday:


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

got my OM a few days ago on the seiko rubber strap. I like the watch a lot but not the strap.(too hard) any suggestions for a soft rubber or silicone strap?


----------



## ericng79 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Checking in with my OM too!!! ;-)

*


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry, but I am filled with dumb questions. 
For everyone with multiple Monsters... Do you have watch winders or do you just set it before you put it on? 

Thanks!

I have a OM and a SnowMonster Mod - Yobokies.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine sit, I give them a quick wind before I put it on, just a "card shuffle" motion for 5-10 seconds, set the time, put it on.


chrischoi said:


> Sorry, but I am filled with dumb questions.
> For everyone with multiple Monsters... Do you have watch winders or do you just set it before you put it on?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


----------



## ericng79 (Jun 16, 2011)

chrischoi said:


> Sorry, but I am filled with dumb questions.
> For everyone with multiple Monsters... Do you have watch winders or do you just set it before you put it on?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


I just set them before putting them on... :-!


----------



## xands (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Same here, I just set mine before wearing one for the day. OM, BM and S MoD M on the way.
Mike


----------



## tnreynolds (Mar 21, 2012)

My OM arrived in the post today! First mechanical watch and I became hooked after reading this thread!


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just received my Orange Monster. This thread convinced me to buy it and now that I have it, I'm amazed. What a watch.


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

My heavily modded Dagaz Snowflake Monster!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yellow_Wire said:


> My heavily modded Dagaz Snowflake Monster!
> 
> View attachment 662497


Luv dat flake.


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the Monster is a good watch, however I have heard that some watches come from the factory with dodgy movements, notwithstanding the majority are fine. Also, I have heard that their power reserve is around 12 - 18 hours, being half of most automatics. Any comments?
Also, as a newbie, why do people pay 5 times (at least) over an orange or black dial watch for one with blue, red or yellow? I understand the limited production run, but it seems a tad too much of a premium.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Luv dat flake.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

PleaseRead said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to ask you to read this e-mail before you delete it, I promise that I will be as short as I can.
> It is not a spam or system e-mail, data listed in signature are valid, you can check it any time you want, I am available at all time.
> ...


Goran, you realise this is $200 watch forum? You need to be hitting up the Patek Phillipe
crowd mate.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Brendan12 said:


> Goran, you realise this is $200 watch forum? You need to be hitting up the Patek Phillipe
> crowd mate.


Hilarious!

I am a Japanese American, living in California. Am considering a new watch for my birthday in a week. 
Do not have rich relatives or relatives that understand my watch obsession. Alone, I have the need to fulfill my horological desires. 
I feel that if I get an Orange Monster on steel, a Citizen CB-0013 4A, or a G-Shock GW2000, then I would be as happy as a prince from a foreign land. 
Perhaps I need to obtain a second job so that I may purchase all three at once.
But, because of your kindness in posting your pictures, I have come to realize that my resistance of the Monster over the years, thinking it the same as my 007J, is futile. 
Have now added the OM to the list.

Seriously, thanks all for The pictures. Will post when I get mine.

EDIT: thinking also of the SEIKO 5 SNZF51J1. But not too jazzed on the black bezel. Will look more into it in the AM. But if anyone can tell me the case diameter, I'd appreciate it. Thanks...
Goose.


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)

black monster with NATO strap


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Look what the Amazon bunny dropped in my mail box today!









FYI: Amazon bunny is like the Easter bunny, except for grownups.


----------



## tirod (Dec 17, 2011)

Brendan12 said:


> I think the Monster is a good watch, however I have heard that some watches come from the factory with dodgy movements, notwithstanding the majority are fine. Also, I have heard that their power reserve is around 12 - 18 hours, being half of most automatics. Any comments?
> Also, as a newbie, why do people pay 5 times (at least) over an orange or black dial watch for one with blue, red or yellow? I understand the limited production run, but it seems a tad too much of a premium.


I've heard of the occasional one being 5 minutes slow a day - any watch can slip thru production, or get shipped parcel post around the world airfreight loose in a cardboard box and get a bit whacked. I wouldn't worry about it - if it's not keeping time, any good local watch repair shop (not mall booth battery changer) can get it a lot more accurate. With some tools, even the owner.

7S26 movements are reputed to be 40+ hours power reserve, first I've heard of less.

Dials with different colors are exactly that - limited edition collectibles. I'm not so sure the factory MSRP has been inflated as much as the wholesalers buying them then charging what the market will bear. Almost anything manmade has it's commodity version, and then the embellished ones for limited sale to those with disposable cash.

If a review of the movement would help (likely mentioned before The Seiko Diver's 200 Meter SKX779 Featuring the 7S26 Automatic Movement


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Seiko SKX779 "Black Monster" on Green NATO strap by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


Seiko SKX779 "Black Monster" on Green NATO strap by Plamen Velev, on Flickr

Quite happy with this combo - it's light, comfortable, eye-catchy and COOL!


----------



## Fritz618 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: My monsters*







Just in from Long Island Watch. I have an 007, but wanted something a little different. I have a Watchadoo bracelet on the way.


----------



## Fritz618 (Feb 4, 2008)

First Monster, I call it the poor man's Doxa, but that really isn't true. It stands alone as a great piece of craftmanship. Seen here on a new Watchadoo (which I can't seem to adjust by myself).


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lovely OM. I have a BM and cant wear it in any bracelet. Much prefer it on a NATO of some sorts. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fritz you have good tastes in watches, and novels!

-J


----------



## dub123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,

I got BM on rubber straps which I replaced with all black zulu. I wanted suggestion on a metal bracelet and narrowed down to super oyster II and anvil. Doesn't anyone have comparison shot to how they will look and if 22mm can be used instead of 20mm ones.

Thanks


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Just put my SMM on a blasted Watchadoo...


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all! After much consideration I finally got the HIRSCH orange carbon strap on the OM. The colour of the strap is one tone off and more vibrant compared to the orange on the monster. Nevertheless, it's still a pretty good combi for me. The strap's a bit pricey though, but the quality justifies it


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Been debating on getting one of these for a while now. The seconds numbers on the dial are holding me back every time.

I think I'm gonna wait for the new lot and pick from them.


----------



## bonehead (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine
Yobokies modded


----------



## OXW (Apr 2, 2012)

Just gotten this timepiece! Very first automatic watch!


----------



## OhNoeItsMoe (Mar 11, 2012)

My first automatic watch as well; got it like 2 weeks ago, just didn't get the time to post pics. 
Actually, I still don't have time to do this, but I couldn't help it (have an exam in 6 hours :-().


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting a pic before the exam. Though I hope the exam goes well!

-J


----------



## OXW (Apr 2, 2012)

OhNoeItsMoe said:


> My first automatic watch as well; got it like 2 weeks ago, just didn't get the time to post pics.
> Actually, I still don't have time to do this, but I couldn't help it (have an exam in 6 hours :-().


Good luck for your exam! Enjoy your monster!


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t17/edmorales_album/monster/IMG_2906.jpg


----------



## quantex (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got it. Been on the wrist for 30 mins. Im putting my Tag away.


----------



## evaldas (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello, can somebody post a picture of a Black or Orange monster on a 7 inch wrist?


----------



## quantex (Apr 10, 2012)

evaldas said:


> Hello, can somebody post a picture of a Black or Orange monster on a 7 inch wrist?


I think mine is 7in. I had to take out three links. I have passed up on some great watches in the past because I thought they were too large. Well, I liked this so much, I took a chance,,,and man, I LOVE IT.


----------



## evaldas (Feb 12, 2012)

quantex said:


> I think mine is 7in. I had to take out three links. I have passed up on some great watches in the past because I thought they were too large. Well, I liked this so much, I took a chance,,,and man, I LOVE IT.


Thank you! I'm just the opposite. I think a lot of the watches are tiny (i.e. Mako looks great but is too small). But this one doesn't look too small. Now I want one even more.


----------



## York_man (Mar 20, 2012)

Arrived this morning. Gorgeous watch for the money.









And the wrist shot, 7" for those interested.









Sorry if the lighting isn't great, we have a drought here in England at the moment apparrently, so it is heavy overcast and pouring rain!! Some drought.


----------



## quantex (Apr 10, 2012)

evaldas said:


> Thank you! I'm just the opposite. I think a lot of the watches are tiny (i.e. Mako looks great but is too small). But this one doesn't look too small. Now I want one even more.


GOT ONE!!!!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is mine!


----------



## andy-g (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine on isofrane










On a 7" wrist 









Got some plongeur hands sat in a drawer waiting to go on too , then ill be happy with it


----------



## RickyGene (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is the one I just ordered. A Seiko 5 100M Monster SNZF47J1. Black NATO G-10 also ordered.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Just arrived today. 
Have had at least one Seiko in my herd since 1970. The Monster was one I told myself I didn't want, or even liked. 
But, thanks to my fellow WIS Enablers , I had to see what the buzz was all about. 

Here's my first Monster, and I love it. As soon as I opened the box and saw it, I wondered why I resisted for years.


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Monster #6 is inboound. I'm thinking it's gonna get some kind of pilot style mod.


----------



## Baggiesdonuts (Mar 2, 2012)

I caved earlier and now have an Orange one inbound.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hows this for a Monster

(monstrously bad cell phone pic)


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Modded Monster.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

To those waiting for their OM, you will be happy. If you like it in pics, you'll love it when you see it IRL.

Know this is a pic thread, but also wanted to state that my OM has been the only watch on my wrist since it arrived Monday.

It's been dead on to my Casio AT. My SKX007 is about +15s/24h last time I checked. I've never noticed the "settling down" phenomenon people reference except my Breitling going from -2s/24h to -12s/24h (out of spec). So, I hope that stays true with this Monster...no settling wanted when it's dead on out of the box.

Again, thanks to all for helping me visit the Monster Cave. I caved. In fact, Black Monster inbound.

Here's my OM on my 6.5" bone. Still has that new car smell 

Ordered from BlueDial.com. Ordered Friday Landed Monday. Great service and professional in every way.


----------



## WOEHAA (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is mine. I got it just before I went on a snowboard trip. So, that's why it has a snowy theme ;-)


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice! I would think that Police song would be fitting if you change the words to say "Its as cold as ice!" lol

-J


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

BM on a purple zulu from International Watchman.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got mine put together last night.......parts: SOXA dial, Seiko sword hands, stainless chapter ring, and 22mm anvil bracelet incoming soon (I hope!). Parts courtesy of Yobokies, MCWW, and Dagaz Watch Ltd.


----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok....my anvil bracelet finally showed up today from Harold so I now present my completed Monster.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

My latest Monster...


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice piece above!

My OM again, this time on a leather boot.









Tony


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Accuracy on this watch is amazing. Dead on. 
Most accurate of any of my mechs.
Only about two weeks old, so I'm concerned about the "settling" I read about (but never seen on my SKX007...+12s/24h after years).

In the redwoods wishing my BM would land...


----------



## Isdaako (Feb 8, 2012)

hooliganjrs said:


> Ok....my anvil bracelet finally showed up today from Harold so I now present my completed Monster.


Really well done!


----------



## Pale_Rider (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

montage OMonster Corvette by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## jumpingmonkey (May 16, 2012)

Here's my new SKX781 on a black 20" Hirsch Liberty. It's my first _Monster_ and I must say I'm loving it. Bought it as a beater and it looks like it's going to do the job no problem.


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

having a drink with the fam, when this guy showed up. Took the picture for scale, but ended up pretty cool I thought.


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

View attachment 710372
having a drink with the fam, when this guy showed up. Took the picture for scale, but ended up pretty cool I thought.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tony


----------



## swatchAG2003 (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor him


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cross post from the dive watch forum:


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Could I get some details on that tan strap?


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Newton13 said:


> Cross post from the dive watch forum:


I though alcohol was supposed to help you lose track of time..lol

-J


----------



## jumpingmonkey (May 16, 2012)

dogboy said:


> Could I get some details on that tan strap?


I'd like some info on the strap too. It's very nice indeed.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

dogboy said:


> Could I get some details on that tan strap?





jumpingmonkey said:


> I'd like some info on the strap too. It's very nice indeed.


Sure. It's the BRV3 from Carl at GasGasBones. The nylon is super sturdy but just a little thicker than a quality nato. When I first pulled it from the packaging I thought I was going to have to roll it around a little to break it in, but that wasn't the case at all. It conformed to my wrist instantly. I have a PVD sub clone on it right now and it looks very serious.



macleod1979 said:


> I though alcohol was supposed to help you lose track of time..lol
> 
> -J


As you can probably tell from the angle of the horizon in that shot, I really wasn't paying attention at that point. :-d


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## jumpingmonkey (May 16, 2012)

Newton13 said:


> Sure. It's the BRV3 from Carl at GasGasBones.


Thank you very much. I'll be ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

jumpingmonkey said:


> Thank you very much. I'll be ordering one tomorrow.


+1, although it will probably be later.


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Black Monster delivered this afternoon.

Have only worn my OM since received on the 1st of May. Whacky how much I like that watch. 

Wondering if I will end up liking this BM as much as I do the OM.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Thought I'd do a family pic with them dressed in brushed Anvil and polished Watchadoo. 
I'm such a proud Monster dad


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

At dinner the monster got noticed. Mother in law said "that's the new color for the summer according to Nate Berkus, tangerine tango".


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Finally got around to resetting the perpetual calendar on the SLR003 (Quartz monster):


----------



## Devlsmurf (Jun 10, 2012)

It's mine, but after 3 weeks of life I figured I'd let him borrow it


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

robbie409 said:


>


Ok. That's just not fair.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone know the model number for the watch in pic attached and where Can I by one.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

vbluep51 said:


> Does anyone know the model number for the watch in pic attached and where Can I by one.


Seiko Blue Monster SKZ213K1
Limited edition from 2005. Long sold out.


----------



## NJGx03x87 (Jul 5, 2012)

j-san said:


> The glass is a AR-coated sapphire from Yobokies and the case back is one of the various ones he has. I believe it is from a Kinetic case that uses a 5M62 movement according to the markings on it.


did you get that black bracelet from him aswell?


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

SKZ213 Blue Monster. thailand only. limited 2 year run
https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/col...variants-incl-night-trek-monsters-219920.html


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: My monsters*

White monster dial (SZEN006), bead blasted case, and lumed bezel (by IWW)


----------



## MicheleB (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: My monsters*



pbj204 said:


> White monster dial (SZEN006), bead blasted case, and lumed bezel (by IWW)
> 
> View attachment 760077


I like it. Would be nice to see a pic farther away in more context with environment.


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: My monsters*


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: My monsters*

The JDM Purple Night Monster SZEN007:


























Along with my Thailand LE Snow Monster, I love their contrasting look!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: My monsters*

Nice watch, though I feel I have to mention that "Purple Night Monster" sounds like a bad horror film title


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Got SZEN002 "Black Night Monster" for my birthday gift.


----------



## MicheleB (Mar 17, 2012)

White neo monster just received on 6.25" female wrist.


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

*Re: My monsters*

Just got wjean's Shark Mesh... Nice!


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

Managed to squeeze my BFK bracelet on my monster


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

My collection


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's my BM!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

My OM @ the seaside:









Terrific watch!


----------



## brutus buckeye (Jul 25, 2012)

HELP - PLEASE

Hi All - I'm new to this forum (first post) and have just purchased and received my first Black Monster with the stainless steel band. The day I received it, I took it to a local (and I thought, reputable) jeweler for removal of a few links. He told me to come back in 20 minutes and, when I returned, it was clear he was having problems. I had read several posts about the difficulty of adjusting the stock band - hence the reason I took it to a jeweler. Anyway, he eventually finished and gave me the watch. The next day, as I was sitting at my desk, I noticed one of the pins was falling out and the watch nearly fell off. The loose collar was still inside the link and I tried to re-insert the pin, but the combination remained too loose to keep from falling out. I have no doubt that this is user (my) error. Can anyone provide some advice? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

brutus buckeye said:


> HELP - PLEASE
> 
> Hi All - I'm new to this forum (first post) and have just purchased and received my first Black Monster with the stainless steel band. The day I received it, I took it to a local (and I thought, reputable) jeweler for removal of a few links. He told me to come back in 20 minutes and, when I returned, it was clear he was having problems. I had read several posts about the difficulty of adjusting the stock band - hence the reason I took it to a jeweler. Anyway, he eventually finished and gave me the watch. The next day, as I was sitting at my desk, I noticed one of the pins was falling out and the watch nearly fell off. The loose collar was still inside the link and I tried to re-insert the pin, but the combination remained too loose to keep from falling out. I have no doubt that this is user (my) error. Can anyone provide some advice? Thank you in advance!!


Hey Brutus,
It's kind of difficult to help without actually seeing the watch in person, but my advice would be to take a pin and collar from one of the links that was removed and use it to replace the one that is falling out. The collar should sit fairly loosely in the link and then it tightens around the pin when it is pushed into the link. I wonder if the jeweler didn't somehow make the collar loosen off from the pin. This type of set up is a bit of a pain to adjust but when it's properly done they are really strong. Good luck and let us know how it works out!


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

Rentacop said:


> Hey Brutus,
> It's kind of difficult to help without actually seeing the watch in person, but my advice would be to take a pin and collar from one of the links that was removed and use it to replace the one that is falling out. The collar should sit fairly loosely in the link and then it tightens around the pin when it is pushed into the link. I wonder if the jeweler didn't somehow make the collar loosen off from the pin. This type of set up is a bit of a pain to adjust but when it's properly done they are really strong. Good luck and let us know how it works out!


What Rentacop said.

I re-size my own bracelets all the time. If the pin removal tool is too large, it can stretch the collar so as to not re-capture the pin upon insertion. As Rentacop suggested, grab a collar from one of the removed links and, use a paper clip (If you do not have a pin removal/insertion tool) to press the collar onto the pin. And good luck.


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

My newest Monster, blasted with a Yobokies sapphire......










Joining his brothers......


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

My new "White Monster" on a Stone Creek Rally Strap. Jay at MCWW did the dial swap for me. I absolutely love it.
Dave


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Monster + medusa blaster in the beach...


----------



## valueknifelover (Jun 7, 2012)

This thread is killing me... I have decided I can't live without an Orange Monster much longer! I used to think it was so ugly... but now I see the beauty and don't know how i ever disliked it. Will be joining the club VERY soon.


----------



## kennylorenzo (Dec 12, 2011)

I just ordered an orange monster yesterday from Amazon. They said it will be here by the 7th or 8th. Looking forward to it. It will be my first automatic.


----------



## Ispriluc (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

How I love my OM!


----------



## Chester Drawers (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Mortiss (Jan 17, 2012)

+101 :-! 
Thats it .. Uncle .. I give in .. am ordering one tonight .. bugger the bills...b-)


----------



## Mortiss (Jan 17, 2012)

valueknifelover said:


> This thread is killing me... I have decided I can't live without an Orange Monster much longer! I used to think it was so ugly... but now I see the beauty and don't know how i ever disliked it. Will be joining the club VERY soon.


+101 :-! 
Thats it .. Uncle .. I give in .. am ordering one tonight .. bugger the bills...b-)


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

got mine 2 days ago and can't get off my wrist :-!


----------



## zeroshiki (Sep 7, 2006)

does frankenmonster count as a monster??


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

zeroshiki said:


> does frankenmonster count as a monster??


Love the Frankenmonster! I'm waiting for my yellow one to come back from MCWW, Jay installed a sapphire crystal to replace the scratched hardlex.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

robbie409 said:


>


great collection!

after looking up at all those monsters, i realised i can't live without one!

just to make sure, does any replicas exist of the seiko monster? i just don't wanna end up buying a fake .....

where do you guys get your limited editions?


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

779 MKII mod


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

I just bought this and its en route via UPS. Should be here on Monday


----------



## Sampaio (May 9, 2011)

Here's mine. 
Coating by Motorcitywatchworks. 
I wanted to go with a military theme here. 
I really wanted the hands to be the whitest possible, to match the markers on the dial. 
Dial is by Motorcitywatchworks too, really cool! Good lume, very white markers, the yellow automatic logo gives a really nice touch and the separate day and date windows is just perfect, adding the tool watch effect. 
Hour and minute hands are by Motorcitywatchworks too, they are the whitest i ever saw! 
I went with a Jake B seconds hand, pilot style. All white as i wanted and the tip matches the military look i wanted. 
All together i think all things come too a good match. 
Camo Nato and thats it! 
My weekend watch.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Sampaio, great mod! I was just looking at having a SKX007 done with that dial by Jay and was deciding which hands would look best, great combination!


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

@Sampiao: that is a fantastic looking watch. you've just given me some ideas for my next one


----------



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just my plain old OM...thinking about throwing it on NATO though...need to get spring bars 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sampaio (May 9, 2011)

@Rentacop and @davidk , thanks for your comments! 
I get my ideas from watching other people work too. But remember, its all in the details. Think everything thru before you start. Mix parts from different providers, different set's of hands, etc. But at the end you should look at the watch and everything should look as it could come from the factory. That's how i think my mods before i start.


----------



## kennylorenzo (Dec 12, 2011)

I got my OM about 1 month ago. My 1st automatic.


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

Let's see some new model Monsters!


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

It finally arrived!


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)

*1st Monster!..






*


----------



## Mrcitzen (Sep 20, 2011)

Just came in.


----------



## medtech (May 26, 2007)

davidk said:


> It finally arrived!


David,

Great wrist shot! It looks really good in it's new home.

A


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Playing a bit with photobucket... :-d


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

Been using the forum for a while now, I collect mainly seiko watches and have only just got around to getting myself a monster.

I currently have it on an Orange PU divers strap. I'm also looking to get a 22mm Super Engineer II for it soon.


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

greybeard54 said:


> *1st Monster!..
> View attachment 819117
> *


That looks great! I'm pleased on the updates of the new Monster. I prefer the chrome outlines on the dial markings and the removal of the numbers. The dial looks a lot cleaner in my opinion.

I'm looking forward to getting one of the new Monsters in my hands!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

zeroshiki said:


> does frankenmonster count as a monster??


I like that Strap...where'd you get it?


----------



## travis5000 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a new member here but have been visiting for a while, such a great forum. 

I will officially be a member of the OM club in a few days, can't wait to get that thing in the mail. In the meantime my orange Deep Blue will tide me over..


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Obligatory phallic shot


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Modded Military Monster...


----------



## valueknifelover (Jun 7, 2012)

FINALLY ordered my OM! I can't wait to get it in the mail and will post pics ASAP :-! Been holding off and waiting on this one for a long time.


----------



## One_watch (Sep 10, 2012)

Might as well get my pics in this original Monster thread too.
As much as I like the SRP307K1, after wearing it a couple days, I have 2 complaints: 1) It's weight tends to send it to the far side of my wrist, making it less readily visible 2) the white day/date on black background is harder to read at a glance than black on white.


----------



## travis5000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Got my OM in last week. Very nice watch, the bezel feels great, like turning a nice safe. Lume is fantastic as I expected from the reviews I have read, really awesome. 

I usually go for watches in the 47-50mm range so it naturally felt small at first but feels nice on my wrist after a few days getting the feel for it. I would recommend for those who are used to larger watches. Pic included that compares at eye level what the OM looks like next to the bigger watches.


----------



## erk78 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just a quick photo while driving


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Just finished putting together the newest addition to my Monster Family... the erm... Fog Monster?
Bezel done by Jay at MCWW, dial by Yobokies with a BM chapter ring, strap by Panatime.









Hope you like it.


----------



## amrhmzn (Aug 24, 2012)

is there a fake new seiko!?


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

Well... I joined the OM club. I never thought I would, but I did. I haven't been very keen on the hour hand, and the dial is a bit busy. But I can definately see now that I have it on wrist what all the fuzz is about.









The bracelet is very comfy, and the lume really is nuclear. And like Travis above said, the bezel feels like knob on a safe.

I think I'll keep it stock for now, see how I'll feel about the dial and the hands in a few weeks time, or go the mod-route.


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Modded Military Monster...


May I ask where you got this?  
Thing is the heat.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

NEW SRP313 ON YOBOKIES HAMMER BRACELET. LOVIN IT!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my SnowMonster.


----------



## Cscottsss (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice, what is the bottom strap on your snow monster?


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

chrischoi said:


> May I ask where you got this?
> Thing is the heat.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the compliments! I modded this monster myself with parts from Dagaz Watches and from Yobokies.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Monster on a hammer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJDGator (Apr 25, 2012)

Jay from MCWW just finished mine. Cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## darknight (Jan 8, 2012)

2012 monster.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

RidiQles said:


> Just finished putting together the newest addition to my Monster Family... the erm... Fog Monster?
> Bezel done by Jay at MCWW, dial by Yobokies with a BM chapter ring, strap by Panatime.
> 
> View attachment 848159
> ...


Ooh very nice  I like


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is my newest Monster.
I swapped out a SnoMonster chapter ring for the stock one.


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Bronze Monster.

.


----------



## Eighteeteewhy (Dec 8, 2012)

My Mini Monster.


----------



## IvanZoz (Dec 6, 2012)

My stock Black Monster desk diving..








Sorry for the crappy pictureo|


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Monster #9


----------



## slawek (May 3, 2012)

*my om*


----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Snowman Monster


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*

Just had a visit from my Mail Man ..... "Yobokies Monster" .... b-) *​*

































**Thanks Jeff .... ;-) *​


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

weklund said:


> *
> 
> Just had a visit from my Mail Man ..... "Yobokies Monster" .... b-)*​*
> 
> ...


cool! i think this will gonna be my next purchase!


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

SneakingWeasel said:


> Bronze Monster.
> 
> View attachment 900800
> View attachment 900801
> View attachment 900802


where did u source this dial?


----------



## russsoul (Jan 26, 2012)

Took a recent cruise trip and brought my black monster as my go to watch. Here are some shots:








On an ATV








On the ship
















I'm not really doing anything here - my girlfriend got into it and wanted to take a picture of the watch under water.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

russsoul said:


> View attachment 909986
> 
> I'm not really doing anything here - my girlfriend got into it and wanted to take a picture of the watch under water.


Lol! Great pics and great watch


----------



## iggy111 (Nov 18, 2012)

Got this from Harold. I'm putting it on an Anvil bracelet


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Dagaz "Soxa" mod


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

w4kz said:


> where did u source this dial?


I found a damaged srp236 going cheap so i harvested the dial from it.


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

SneakingWeasel said:


> Bronze Monster.
> 
> .
> View attachment 900797
> ...


Incredible mod for Seiko Monster!!!! I like so much!!! is beutiful!! This dial, this sandblast treatment, this armix... WOW!!! :-!

I want one!


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been watching this thread for years and just realized I never posted mine. So, on page 79, here's my monster ...


----------



## surfguy (Aug 8, 2006)

Devlsmurf said:


> It's mine, but after 3 weeks of life I figured I'd let him borrow it
> View attachment 754389


great post!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Modded my monster (which is a daily beater) with some parts lying around to give it a new look ;-)


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

just received my "new" monster... lume shot for now, will post pics tomorrow


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

SneakingWeasel said:


> I found a damaged srp236 going cheap so i harvested the dial from it.


ur one lucky man, i really dig your monster mod


----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

SneakingWeasel said:


> Recently acquired Blue Monster..
> 
> Seen here on the Snow Monster strap..
> 
> ...


Where can I find this strap? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

My newly acquired "second owner" Black Monster. Just had the bracelet re-sized last night, so this is my first day wearing it. This is my first Monster and I now see what all the fuss is about. This is a Great watch!!! Perfect weight and size (not too much, not too little) and extremely comfortable! Looks like I may be setting myself up for an OM in the future.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

hopefully I am not too late for the party


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

been a while since I've posted this guy:









(From work lastnight)


----------



## silencio163 (Dec 11, 2012)

After and exhaustive search for a new watch and after purchasing about a dozen watches and a dozen returns I have followed all of your advice. I have finally received my Black Monster. The weight is perfect as well as the build. I am very impressed.

At first I thought I wouldn't want a bracelet. I wanted a rubber strap so I refused to look at this watch due to the bracelet. But after buying and returning many watches I found this forum. Well all of you convinced me to get one and I'm super glad I did.

I did have a problem getting the watch sized though. I took the watch to have two links removed. Well the jeweler removed the links and missed the sleeve things I think. The pins just fell out. So I found a authorized dealer and had them fix it. Now it's perfect.

Here's a picture.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

SRP309 on Watchadoo


----------



## WRR (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got my first Seiko

Not the best picture but whatever!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

Here it is...it would be greatly appreciated if someone could give opinion if this OM is genuine/original or not, where it was manufactured and date of manufacturing? I think it is genuine but what do I know, I'm a newbie. Markings on the bottom of the face are: "7s26 - 2084 R 2". Thanks a lot guys. 
View attachment 931967


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't own an OM anymore... But that looks legit.


----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

Jraul7 said:


> I don't own an OM anymore... But that looks legit.


Thanks Joe, I really hope it is |> . Now if someone could just write production year and date and I'll bugger off in jumps. :-x


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

Received this one yesterday. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## akuma27 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi. I am new to this site. I just want to ask - what is an "OM"? I've seen posts with the word "OM" and I don't know the meaning. Thanks much.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

My blue monster


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

akuma27 said:


> Hi. I am new to this site. I just want to ask - what is an "OM"? I've seen posts with the word "OM" and I don't know the meaning. Thanks much.


Welcome to the site, OM is Orange Monster. Here is mine, one example (posted a couple of posts before this also).


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's my SRP311K1


image


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's my BLACK MONSTER !


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## One_watch (Sep 10, 2012)

BRAGGING FOR POSTERITY in the official WUS Monster thread:
Posting my toothpick achieved 4R36 Black Monster accuracy. -22sec in 15 days (-1.5sec/day)








After 15 days


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

One_watch said:


> BRAGGING FOR POSTERITY in the official WUS Monster thread:
> Posting my toothpick achieved 4R36 Black Monster accuracy. -22sec in 15 days (-1.5sec/day)
> 
> View attachment 933392
> ...


Awesome! Better than my Rolex. Guess I'll have to look for a really good toothpick and crack open my OM (currently +:05/day). Same movement.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

andrija86ze said:


> Here it is...it would be greatly appreciated if someone could give opinion if this OM is genuine/original or not, where it was manufactured and date of manufacturing? I think it is genuine but what do I know, I'm a newbie. Markings on the bottom of the face are: "7s26 - 2084 R 2". Thanks a lot guys.
> View attachment 931967
> View attachment 931968


What makes you think it might be fake?


----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> What makes you think it might be fake?


First what got me thinking is the engraving on the back = all polished. I've been seeing OM's here on WUS with half matte engraved Tsunami symbols... I also saw all polished ones but...let me wrap this up...ignorance combined with a slight touch of paranoia is what got me asking the question. I also read here that only "for sure" way to find out is to open it and check the markings on the movement, I am not going to do that for numerous reasons. Thanks for your interest, I appreciate it. |>


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

goran19 said:


> View attachment 933104


Where can i buy one exactly like this? It's so beautiful!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I havent been on here for ages. I shot this pic of my three Monsters and i thought it would be good to share. They change into their Hirsch clothes in the summer! 
Mike


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)




----------



## skalogre (Feb 8, 2006)

On a Jurgen's leather strap made out of a Czech army belt:



On a leather NATO strap:


----------



## dean17300 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dark Snow Monster

New modded SRP311j1 with AR sapphire 
couldnt be happier !


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^^

That is.....INSANE!

How did you get that, and where can I get one? Cost be damned.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Orange monsters

View attachment 1022967


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Very clever. Good job.


----------



## Sandaljepit (Mar 26, 2013)

hello i'm newbie here...
this is my first post


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Rocket time!


----------



## capt_slow (Mar 21, 2013)

Just received my new monster yesterday... So far I love it! It is a great value for money


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

My first Monster...









Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## YuYou Ling (Aug 25, 2012)

My old monster with a zulu
experimented with some photography, it was great fun, and I thought I share my photos


----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

My first, and probably not my last.


----------



## InknWatchesNY (Mar 17, 2013)

i jus pulled the trigger on an orange monster


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

I just picked up my first Monster, the new SRP309J. Love it! I'm hooked. Some pics so far...

Just the right size. I was hoping it wasn't too big and gaudy. 








It does a great job keeping track of practice time as well. 








I'm very happy with this watch. I can see why there is such a cult around it. Glad to be in the club!


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got it today, can't stop glancing at it. I'm searching strap to change it up with for different occasions.

Sent from my flying bison using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGank (Jun 17, 2006)

Bloody Monster


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

BM on a maratac elite. For the life of me I don't remember if I posted a f this forum or not.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Another shot of my Monster


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I did this about 30 years ago. It's never been under glass so it looks a little weathered and aged.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

OCDood said:


> I did this about 30 years ago. It's never been under glass so it looks a little weathered and aged.


You draw well


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## fmracer (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Rhythm Machine (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi folks,

warm greeting from Indonesia, the emerald on the equator...
Here's my first orange monster, with an orange nato strap.
Accompanied with two spydie...hahahahah


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

I saw your pic earlier. What happened to it?



Rhythm Machine said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> warm greeting from Indonesia, the emerald on the equator...
> Here's my first orange monster, with an orange nato strap.
> Accompanied with two spydie...hahahahah


----------



## oh1gt (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## DylanDog (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's mine...


----------



## Juha (Feb 12, 2006)

My Orange Monster arrived this Monday. It is very impressive as you know :-!

































The brown leather strap is Toshi if you wonder.


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Not the best pics but here they are:



















I have a Hadley-Roma sail cloth style black strap with orange stitching arriving Saturday. I'm hoping that will be a good combo.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

This recently arrived.


----------



## Rhythm Machine (Feb 3, 2013)

Nick Gonzalez said:


> I saw your pic earlier. What happened to it?


Rule 8 my man....
*No weapon and firearms, etc..*

Though I share the picture of my orange monster along with two of my spyd*rco knifes,
Doesn't mean that I love violence or I'm a criminal, etc..
And as far as I know back here in Indonesia...we who collect divers watch or tactical watch,
90% love knifes as well..

But, it's the rule...so be it.
I'm so sorry if my previous post are against the rule here.

So, here it is...
my orange monster during a check sound.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

As promised, Hirsch Extreme Monsters.
Mike


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

IMG_0593 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

SRP313... Not classic monster, but is the new addition to the collection:


----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

No day shot just yet.. :-d


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Matches said:


> No day shot just yet.. :-d
> 
> View attachment 1077337


Wow, that's a torch!

Here's mine again, lol.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Both of these are recently acquired..... Just ignore the Tuna.... or don't.


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## kateygrrl (May 22, 2013)

Love the hands on it @Goran19! Looks good in its natural environment


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello there!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

A LE blue monster Cheers!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## kateygrrl (May 22, 2013)




----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

freedomj said:


> A LE blue monster Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 1156428


I SOOOOOOO need one of those!!


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Ugh. Pictures of the blue LE monsters is making me anxious. Have a 455 pre-ordered, hopefully soon they'll be in!


----------



## Aaron (Dec 3, 2007)

Am liking the LE Blue monster.

Where can I pick up one of those ?


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)

Can't say I am fan of the Monsters with the gradient faces. Makes them look like Fossils from way back when.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

New gen 2 mod. Can you pick the parts?


----------



## catkicker (Jul 2, 2013)

finished up on my OM yesterday.
Bead Blasted case, bezel & SS Bracelet
Re did the numbers and marks on the bezel in flat black enamel.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks good mate


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure I will ever wear it as I like my Hammer bracelet too much, but here it is on the f71 LE NATO strap by The Nato Strap Co. (great service and quality!):


----------



## mr. d (Mar 22, 2009)

Brand new OM. First Seiko and quite happy so far!


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Aaron said:


> Am liking the LE Blue monster.
> 
> Where can I pick up one of those ?


I preordered mine from Joe at Az Fine Time.

Citizen Signature : Seiko Ananta Spring Drive : Grand Seiko : Arizona Fine Time


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Slightly alternative OM


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

On rubber with tang buckle.


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Blue Monster is where it should be, under water b-)


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

The Monster has landed.









(Just arrived---have set time, but not date; still waiting to see if the Monster thinks it's a.m. or p.m.
I suppose --- groan --- _it's always O.M._)


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

My watch --- featured in previous post --- received a spontaneous compliment this morning from a discerning counter girl at Burger King. I was thrilled.

Furthermore, it seems to be gaining only about 5 seconds per 24 hours. Am I correct in thinking it's a chronometre?:-d


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Switched to the Monster for a bit.


















Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

More SRP this afternoon.










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

SRP lume shot.










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> More SRP this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Ducati Nato matches perfectly with your Bloody Monster.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks! I bought the NATO before I had ordered the watch as I knew it'd be the right look. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just arrived today, Limited Edition Blue Monster


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Where did you purchase the blue monster


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

SRP453K1 With Yobokies SS shroud!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> Where did you purchase the blue monster
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Www.azfinetime.com


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## baronvoncardo (May 2, 2013)

I finally got my first monster! At first, I thought the pictures of this watch (SRP315) were pretty ugly. The design grew on me, though. I waited quite some time for the price to drop and I bit the bullet earlier this week. I'm quite glad I did. Here it is, right out of the box and on my wrist.


----------



## wooster1853 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## raskolnikov (Sep 2, 2013)

First automatic/seiko/diver


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

OM with my new SKX007:


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got this about a week ago. It's my first Seiko, and I think it's one of the best values in the whole watch industry.


----------



## Axiom (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm still somewhat new to the forum, been following it for some time, registered a few days ago. So now, here is my Monster.


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Reloko (Sep 14, 2013)

Greatsteaks said:


> GO BRONCOS!!!


Yes, Go Broncos!!! We're going watch them this weekend.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

my black monster


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

New PVD Orange Moster


----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

Hope you guys don't mind my posting this really cool Seiko Monster vid I came across a couple of days ago. I'm sure there's a watch video section on the forum (haven't looked for it, yet). But I thought this 'd be a good place to post it for all my fellow Seiko Monster lovers to enjoy!:-!


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Super cool!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

I know that I am late for the party, but here is my Black Monster on a tan crocodile strap!


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Never late but....Better late with a Monster then early without one!


----------



## Charlesthecoco (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my Monster I got a week ago.
*Also my First ever Seiko watch 

Wanted to emphasize the Orange 









Didn't want to take the blue sticker out at first..









Stock bracelet not bad at all IMO!









Fun with editing :/









Wish I had two...









Changed to a Zulu type strap with an orange line design









Close up, waiting for the day to change on this thing...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zabrik (Oct 28, 2013)

my bloody fang


----------



## roppap (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine says hi


----------



## roppap (Aug 26, 2013)

My blue monster


----------



## rwATR (Oct 28, 2013)

My only watch - my beloved Orange Monster


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Delete...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

More customizing!!


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

May I ask how easy was it to swap the dials in your monster? Did you do it yourself or did a pro do it?

I want to put the orange glow dial of the latest srp monster into a stainless steel case but am not sure how do go about it.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Scuba Diver by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

boy_wonder said:


> May I ask how easy was it to swap the dials in your monster? Did you do it yourself or did a pro do it?
> 
> I want to put the orange glow dial of the latest srp monster into a stainless steel case but am not sure how do go about it.


I didn't swap the dial on this watch. It was done by another WUSer. It is an SRP311 and SRP307 monster mash.

Though I have done other monsters and it is just like doing any other seiko diver. The tricky part with the monsters is getting the bezel off.

Here is a great write up on it. The skx and the old monster use the same movement. Swapping out the dials would be the same. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/skx007-customization-step-step-614489-7.html


----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

Seiko Orange Monster on a BeauBands Strap!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

BeauBands makes some amazing straps!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

More fun with paint!! Tried red and white yesterday on the bezel. Didn't really care for the red. Stuck with the white!! Loving this one of a kind Monster!! (Well one of three)

Soon to be one if a kind when I change the hands, put a super dome and and engineer bracelet on it!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Playing around with long exposure on my iPhone. The picture quality is nothing to write home about but I like how it came out.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

idkfa said:


> Playing around with long exposure on my iPhone. The picture quality is nothing to write home about but I like how it came out.


How does one get long exposure with an iphone?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I use an app called Average Camera Pro. Costs $0.99 in the App Store.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> I use an app called Average Camera Pro. Costs $0.99 in the App Store.


Thanks


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## ryan030389 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Mrcitzen (Sep 20, 2011)

My monster on a Zulu


----------



## granzzow (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got this SRP313J1 today ! I'm loving it so much !


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

My OM on a black/orange NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

Is it ok to repost the same picture of mine that's already posted in another thread?
cause I couldn't resist .... :roll:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Mrcitzen said:


> View attachment 1286898
> 
> 
> My monster on a Zulu


Moar pics plz!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I just got my SRP307 two days ago, and...

IT... IS... AWESOME...

Talk about surprising, my family likes this watch more than any other watch I have ever had. My wife noticed it and doesn't want me to wear it for the purpose for which I bought it (the gym). She likes it better than my Omega Seamaster.

I went to another post-Thanksgiving dinner last night and a lot of my family noticed it on my wrist and had me show it to other members of the family.

And, for the past two days, without me regulating it at all, -5 seconds... That's -2.5 sec/day!!!


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Seiko SKX779 Black Monster Mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SKX779 Black Monster Mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SKX779 Black Monster Mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SKX779 Black Monster Mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

How is it that this watch went from hideously ugly, to "it's ok", to me wanting to go buy one right now?


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

chezjoe said:


> Seiko SKX779 Black Monster Mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Seiko SKX779 Black Monster Mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr
> ...


What dial is that?


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> How is it that this watch from hideously ugly, to "it's ok", to me wanting to go buy one right now?


I had the same issue. What did I do? Bought one, in the mail now.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Mike_Dowling said:


> How is it that this watch from hideously ugly, to "it's ok", to me wanting to go buy one right now?


It wears us down.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

;7074350 said:


> How is it that this watch went from hideously ugly, to "it's ok", to me wanting to go buy one right now?


Ha. Just wait til you actually have it in hand......

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

A MattR of Time said:


> Ha. Just wait til you actually have it in hand......
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


+1000 on that...went from "just need one to have one in the collection"...bought the srp307...bought an skx781 a week later...


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> How is it that this watch went from hideously ugly, to "it's ok", to me wanting to go buy one right now?


That exact thing happened to me. Now I have one.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Gone but not forgotten. My sold BM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice thread... lovely Monsters! 









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2008 Night Monster


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> It wears us down.


I just bought one, a black and red, a Dracula I believe it's called. I was torn between the orange and the dracula, but the dracula definitely called to me more. Looking forward to it, very unique design.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

mine just arrived. wasn't too sure about it at first but decided to give it a chance and ordered it.
when i saw it in person and tried it on, BAM! it grew on me so fast. this thing looks great!!!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I just bought one, a black and red, a Dracula I believe it's called. I was torn between the orange and the dracula, but the dracula definitely called to me more. Looking forward to it, very unique design.


I just bought the Dracula also. I like it. Bracelet is solid and comfortable, and the red outlines on the dial somehow just look right, but then I like red, which to my mind is one of the most difficult colors to integrate when dangerously close to excess, and that's accomplished here.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko Sunday, because I like the red day that adds a bit of flair to the dial.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Got it today from Island Watch (great service BTW), I'm really impressed with the watch, for $200 it really represents an amazing value. My SARB and Sumo I thought were very good values, but at $400 and $500 you expect high quality. This watch at $200 is pretty amazing, the bracelet is especially cool at this price point. Everything about the watch screams high quality, if they charged double you would still be getting a great deal. Anyway here it is:


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

[URL=http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/patrinos2003/media/cea5b2f5-7b03-49c5-bb16-659e331d9f5d_zpsa1e276e7.jpg.html]


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,
I am Tom, new here. Today two of my Monsters. More will follow














Fou another pic


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

My monster









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## boid69 (Jun 7, 2012)

They have all been killed by knights


----------



## Shawn Lee (Jan 10, 2014)

sdelcegno said:


> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


This is a nice looking red monster!!


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Shawn Lee said:


> This is a nice looking red monster!!


Thanks. It was just a subtle mod. Installed domed sapphire, bead blasted case , and had the bezel painted red and white.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> Thanks. It was just a subtle mod. Installed domed sapphire, bead blasted case , and had the bezel painted red and white.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Who's sapphire did you use?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My two Monster mods:

1xSKX type beadblasted, custom painted bezel, Dagaz Caribbean Soxa dial and vintage Sinn style hands.

1xSRP type, domed Dagaz sapphire, Dagaz Shark dial, hands from the baby tuna SRP227.

-if I'm writing about watches, at least it means I'm not buying one or modifying one at this precise moment!....I need to let you all know....I'm John, and I'm a Seikoholic!-


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Mike.45 said:


> Who's sapphire did you use?


I used dagaz one.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

New one!!! 










More: Orange Monster 2nd Gen Incoming! What replacement strap? What tools? - Page 3


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> I used dagaz one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Thanks it looks really good.


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Navy NATO with polished h/w from C&B.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

My one and only.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko Orange Monster on a Strapcode 22mm Super Engineer II. I hand-filed the SEII end links to fit the 20mm lugs of the OM. Tip: Remove the end links from the bracelet before filing. OM + SEII = Winner.


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

A hundred pages of Monsters!


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Daytime lume.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

I took mine out to the park to play.b-)


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are my three, well my Black Monster and my 2 Neo Monsters (along with my Victorinox Summit XLT). I've been neglecting my most of my watches and only wearing my 2 Neos so I'm gonna change that by selling the regular stainless Neo Monster and the Victorinox and just keeping my Black Monster and Black Neo Monster. Got too many watches just sitting collecting dust.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

My new arrival.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I sourced a SRP311 Dial and handset to use in my 1st generation beadblasted Monster


----------



## Kele (Apr 6, 2014)

xxxxx Christmas 2013 *BM* sporting a sweet 22mm Yobokies Anvil
xxxxx







xxxxx no random compliments yet :-(
xxxxx but I do think I'm getting some tone in my left arm.
_FAQ_: born May 2012, consistently runs -4 p/day, hour/day/date almost aligned!


----------



## wooster1853 (Oct 19, 2011)

Last march mine was almost 2000 meters above MSL on top of Kasprowy Wierch mountain in Zakopane, Poland.


----------



## 6025 (Jul 31, 2009)

_Mod White Monster_


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

My Land-Monster. Sup!

Time is an invention.


----------



## dkoernert (Sep 12, 2012)

Forgot my Garmin today so used the new OM to time my ride:



The bike frame fades from light orange to the color of the OM dial, so the watch matches.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Modded my Black Monster to an Arctic Monster


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

My 'garden variety' Original MONSTER.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!! Orange monster...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## KeithNYC (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm in! SRP315 :-!


----------



## Kev0417 (May 22, 2011)

This one just arrived today!










And the lume shot:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Monster arrival today










Gang of Monsters


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

wow... just wow... these 3 look absolutely gorgeous... Where did you get them? I know black/orange is widely available, but haven't seen any of other twos...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jake the Mess said:


> wow... just wow... these 3 look absolutely gorgeous... Where did you get them? I know black/orange is widely available, but haven't seen any of other twos...


Found them both here recently:

Seiko - WatchRecon - The Most Intelligent Search Engine for Private Watch Sales

Paid under $785 total, delivered, for all 3.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Kev0417 (May 22, 2011)

Got a Maratac Mil Series NATO today and think it works great for the summertime!










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

So many Monster threads!


----------



## Khaos46 (Jun 27, 2014)

OM on Le Mans and Inmate Natos


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

Ha--LeMans and Inmate. I've never heard those terms, but they make sense immediately. Both look great, too. Mind if I ask the vendor?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's my BM with its new brushed Watchadoo bracelet. I'm really enjoying it with the bracelet; never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Just arrived yesterday!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Team Rocket!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My monsters like to mingle, hehe:


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is my monster on Bonetto Cinturini 281 now for the summer, most probably in autumn or winter it will go on customized brown distressed leather |>


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

The ORIGINAL OM... :-d
6106-7107 July '72.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Kev0417 said:


> This one just arrived today!
> 
> And the lume shot:


congrats...and nice lume pic


----------



## M1911A1 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Move over elf...Monster on the Shelf!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... My Little Monsters ...

*





​


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## botoxtas (Aug 19, 2014)

Arrived Today...
Photo with an Interloper.









And a Lume!









I am so happy with both these.


----------



## botoxtas (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok Solo then....









And a Lume.









And a Wristy. Thats the WUS version of a Selfie.


----------



## TwentySeven (Mar 7, 2014)

My Red Fang with 2 replacement bracelets.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

TwentySeven said:


> View attachment 1637894
> 
> My Red Fang with 2 replacement bracelets.


Would love to see a shot with the chronissimo


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been bitten by the Monster also.








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> I've been bitten by the Monster also.
> View attachment 1638120
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


Get bitten, need be, choose blunt teeth. Avoid 2nd generation shark teeth.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MONSTER MASH


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster waiting on an oil change😃








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Justin Stacks said:


>


1st generation OM, its successor can't match it.


----------



## 45minutehour (May 29, 2014)

My beadblasted black monster and my cat Freud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaarongaaron (Aug 26, 2014)

In the lake for water baptism.

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## BlackMonsterman (Aug 19, 2014)

1st. Gen. modded Black Monster on Grey Zulu.

Robert Redford, eat your heart out.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is my SEIKO Monster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster got a new Dagaz MM reproduction strap today!









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hope to post on this thread soon!


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Mod-free, with the exception of the domed sapphire, which I only bought because I gouged the original.

I suppose I'll never understand the fascination with modding a watch--unless swapping out straps and bracelets. When I buy a timepiece, it's because I like the way the manufacturer made it. Rather than trying to make my watch look like something it is not, I'll buy the watch that DOES meet my criteria.

Mind you, I'm not bashing the practice--there's a lot of creativity displayed here. It's just not my thing.

So why do you modders mod? Is it primarily because you like to tinker, or because your ideal watch either doesn't exist or is beyond your budget?

If you respond, please respond with pics to keep this thread on-topic!

Cheers!

Broonzbane

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

just swapped my seiko strap for an super engineer II from strapcode. think its going to relieve my wrist of its long ginger hairs but its sure worth it,lol.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Mod-free, with the exception of the domed sapphire, which I only bought because I gouged the original.
> 
> I suppose I'll never understand the fascination with modding a watch--unless swapping out straps and bracelets. When I buy a timepiece, it's because I like the way the manufacturer made it. Rather than trying to make my watch look like something it is not, I'll buy the watch that DOES meet my criteria.
> 
> ...


Good idea for a new thread.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

ukfirebird said:


> just swapped my seiko strap for an super engineer II from strapcode. think its going to relieve my wrist of its long ginger hairs but its sure worth it,lol.
> 
> View attachment 1652915


I have the same bracelet and it is a hair puller, it does look great though.


----------



## Chaisak Wanaroj (Sep 28, 2014)

I have 8 Monsters and these are 4 of them...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chaisak Wanaroj said:


> I have 8 Monsters and these are 4 of them...
> View attachment 1658291
> View attachment 1658292
> View attachment 1658294
> View attachment 1658295


Nice combos!


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Oops Wrong thread!
Re-posted in the new SRP Monsters thread.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Officially joined the Monster Club today!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Halloween combo......


















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## milanovic (May 2, 2013)

J model but it is the same to me


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Saw a guy wearing a black monster on bracelet at Publix grocery store in Decatur, GA today. Was going to say "Hi, nice Seiko monster." but didn't want to freak him out. If you're out there, I was the guy pushing the shopping cart with a baby, a pumpkin and a roll of paper towels in it.


----------



## maddawg (Jun 15, 2014)

Dracula Fangs


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

On bracelet and two different natos. Have a good one all!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Kluber said:


> On bracelet and two different natos. Have a good one all!
> 
> View attachment 1710442


Excellent color rendition of the OM's dial (at least on my screen).


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

maddawg said:


> Dracula Fangs










Attached Images









Certainly a wonderful photo but I've yet to see one that captures its shade of red.


----------



## chronotrigger (Aug 2, 2013)

Post moved to Srp new monsters thread.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## milanovic (May 2, 2013)

wow that Nato strap looks beautiful


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## EricM (Aug 18, 2014)

I took my monster whale shark diving off the coast of Africa last weekend. Dove to 60'. Good times!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Black on Tan


----------



## Chaisak Wanaroj (Sep 28, 2014)

dewaltwest said:


> Black Monster


The best picture of Black Monster Classic.


----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

This thread needs a big BUMP! I just got my monster! I have been wearing it around and I already love it! I have a lot of straps in the mail on their way as I type this. I also have a nice watch box on order that should be here soon as well! I will have more pics as the straps arrive...The watch came stock with the rubber band and I am not a fan so I have a nice leather Zulu strap on it right now. It is very comfortable. Enough of me typing...on to the pictures!

DSC_0136 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0132 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0131 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0150 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0164 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0181 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0177 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)

My new Monster ...


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

montage OMonster Corvette by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Arrived today, joins his cousin the dracula and a LE blue monster.


----------



## M1911A1 (Apr 21, 2014)

this used to be an OM


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ungmon (May 28, 2014)




----------



## hulkmagic (Jan 22, 2015)

my monster on black nato


----------



## Rhythm Machine (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's mine..










ArtMan

sent from my neighbor iPhone , using Tapatalk


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

I bought an Orange Monster a year ago. I love the look of it and think the bracelet is great but I just haven't been wearing it much. I think it's just too colorful and doesn't go with what I'm wearing. I've been going back and forth about selling or keeping it. I wore it the other day and decided to .....buy a couple of nato straps to go with it, maybe that will make it more versatile. I'm hoping the change of pace will make me want to wear it more and make me want to keep it. My fingers are crossed. Bought the longhorn leather strap and f71 nato from natostrapco, I'll post pictures when I get them.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Black on Hirsh liberty


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Chaisak Wanaroj said:


> I have 8 Monsters and these are 4 of them...


Ok, you got my attention there!! 
what model is that??


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

SRP455 blue monster


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

Received my Black Monster from Amazon yesterday. It's my first automatic watch and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

My fourth monster and i love this one. It now has Sapphire crystal, "Lumpy" bracelet from Rob @ Monsterwatches with a Seiko clasp. This thing is beautiful.
Mike.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## Brickhaus (Jan 19, 2015)

These are beautiful straps, can anyone ID them?



Chaisak Wanaroj said:


> I have 8 Monsters and these are 4 of them...
> View attachment 1658291
> View attachment 1658292
> View attachment 1658294
> View attachment 1658295


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

my super monster


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Ok, you got my attention there!!
> what model is that??


This is the modification of Black Monster SKX779


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)

Wysłane z iPad za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Brickhaus (Jan 19, 2015)

Officially joined the Monster Club!!










The number you have reached, 9-1-1, has been disconnected...


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

It's not scratched, it's just a very complex brushed-in-random-directions finish.
Maybe I should touch up the paint on the bezel, though...


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wearing this while on daddy duties


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Geejam (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

On daddy duties


----------



## 45minutehour (May 29, 2014)

Your child's left wrist appears unadorned, please remedy the situation ASAP as it's slightly disconcerting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Edgar Sousa (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Geejam (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

"Seems Legit"

















-Slonie


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Yeah. Those have been around a while. I know some people have bought them as a quartz alternative to the Monster.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


>


Hard to capture in a photo the orange of the OM dial but yours comes close. Just a great photo.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Ta-Daaaaa!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey guys, one of my first real post on here. After far too many hours of researching (often on here) for the perfect legit automatic dive watch for myself, I came to the conclusion of the second generation of the legendary Orange Monster. It's my first automatic and I chose it for it's hacking ability, for precise setting/strongest lume/protective bezel which I set for timing/it is completely functional and simple yet unique looking and I appreciate it more and more. Just got it yesterday (yay for Amazon delivering on Sunday now) and I've already figured out the weird microscopic pin system holding the links. I want to learn how to service it myself when the time comes.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Monster White SKX779 Mod


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

We shall call the shirt... "The Monster Match.... He did the Monster Match" ￼


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally found the perfect _(in my opinion only) _Zulu for my OM!


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

3 Monsters


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## jacksterp (Jan 12, 2015)

Out back getting ready to clean the birdbath.









On a Speidel "waterproof" padded strap.


----------



## Brauer (Feb 19, 2015)

Better post before being modded


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Waiting for the third gen one.


----------



## EricM (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's my 1st gen Black Monster with hippos at Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania, taken a few days ago.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Shrouded Monster with mesh bracelet at your service


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

EricM said:


> Here's my 1st gen Black Monster with hippos at Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania, taken a few days ago.
> 
> Cheers,
> Eric
> ...


That's just bada$$!


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Monster vs Sumo


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Janesy B (Jan 31, 2015)

romseyman said:


>


Didn't this version have a cyclops over the date? Did you remove it?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Janesy B said:


> Didn't this version have a cyclops over the date? Did you remove it?


Yes it did. It's a new crystal.


----------



## Janesy B (Jan 31, 2015)

romseyman said:


> Yes it did. It's a new crystal.


Looks much better for it


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Still loving my version one.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

vampire!


----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)

SuMonster


----------



## Todd Turbo S (Mar 20, 2015)

Looking to purchase a Red or Yellow Monster Limited Addtion, let me know if anyone is interested in selling theirs. Thanks.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

New leather Zulu for mine


----------



## Todd Turbo S (Mar 20, 2015)

Would also consider a Green Monster LE. Thanks.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Recently purchased Monster.


----------



## corbetto82 (Mar 21, 2015)

My orange monster (first monster/Seiko/automatic) came in today! Apologies for the cell phone pics.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Shh, she's lying next to me asleep! :-d


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## doug_man (May 2, 2015)

Just joined the monster club. Here is my stock 2nd Gen Bm. Awesome watch!


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice pic, Doug_man! The background is especially AWESOME |> !!!


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

btw, here is my propsex monster. I'm 3 days into owning it and i absolutely love this watch!


----------



## engkong93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Twin Monsters


----------



## wilkin (Jun 5, 2015)

My Prospex Monster... which is the same as any other 2nd generation Monster apart from having the 'X' on the dial and case back, and the increased price!


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Raspberry fields forever.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

hey Monsters fan..
just bought a Monster Clasp for my Blumo and came with couple links.. before I discard them want to check if anyone here can use them. Clasp was suppose to be new and the links like new to me.

PM me since I don't check here (don't own a Monster).
$2 paypal.


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Dracula monster checks in!


----------



## valetchrome (Dec 15, 2013)

The classic bm at Toya-Usu geopark, Hokkaido.
Pardon for the lousy pic.


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

I finally killed my Black Monster after nearly 10 years of daily wear. A drop onto a marble tile floor from 6 feet will do that. I'll have it repaired at some point but used the event as motivation to purhase a solar Prospex pepsi chrono. 

Cheers.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeremiah Gatbonton (Aug 12, 2014)

Roman vs Spanish datewheel (Sapphire on right)






















On Uncle Seiko waffle strap















Wjean (left) vs Uncle Seiko (right)


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Dracula monster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is my Monster b-)










No, No Sorry ! Here is my TUNA Monster :-d


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

wilkin said:


> My Prospex Monster... which is the same as any other 2nd generation Monster apart from having the 'X' on the dial and case back, and the increased price!


But it must have a 6R15 movement in it. That's not like and ordinary monster.


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

johnj said:


> But it must have a 6R15 movement in it. That's not like and ordinary monster.


That is SRP581 model. And it has same 4R36 movement as rest of 2nd Gen Monsters with double price tag. I guess you need to pay more for X logo on dial and name Prospex.

What Prospex mean anyway?


----------



## Bakkie-Koffie (Nov 16, 2013)

vladg said:


> What Prospex mean anyway?


Professional Specifications ;-)


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

OM at the beach


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Some love for the old school Monster!


----------



## Leedzz (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I've since sold it, but this was my modded Snow Monster.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

watchnbuy said:


> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Nice! Did you lume the bezel yourself?



TradeKraft said:


> I've since sold it, but this was my modded Snow Monster.


Good job. There aren't enough White dial Monsters to go around. Here is mine -


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes. I m Monster crazy

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

phoenix844884 said:


> Nice! Did you lume the bezel yourself?
> 
> Good job. There aren't enough White dial Monsters to go around. Here is mine -


That looks nice! I wanted to do a white day/date wheel but never got around to it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

SnowMon & Igor


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

HenshinMan said:


> SnowMon & Igor


That's a great photo!!! I wish I had a Snow Monster.


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

The daily beater on a new mesh strap that I just got in this week. The scotch is just a bonus


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just wanted to say that thanks to all the great pictures I saw in this thread of the Seiko Monsters, as well as the rest of the enthusiasm in the forum for them, I just ordered a Seiko SRP315 to give to my teenage son for his birthday. Maybe in a few years, he'll be a watch enthusiast posting his Monster pictures to this thread


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

masyv6 said:


> The daily beater on a new mesh strap that I just got in this week. The scotch is just a bonus
> 
> View attachment 5400450


The Monster on a shark mesh were made for each other.


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Big honkin' dome and shark mesh


----------



## NamVet (Aug 30, 2015)

Yet another to Mesh it up.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

yankee always use this pic addict collector



yankeexpress said:


> MONSTER MASH


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

I likes ur bracelet


idkfa said:


>


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

nanuq said:


> Big honkin' dome and shark mesh


Where did you get that crystal? I'd like to upgrade mine also.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Just put mine on 22mm nato I had on 009, feels much better on monster, somehow more balanced.


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> The Monster on a shark mesh were made for each other.


I can't believe I've owned this watch for more than a year and hadn't tried it on shark mesh before recently. The two items really pair well.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

SRP311 With HulkBuster...


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I picked this up at an estate sale on Friday for $60 (yes, $60!). My first Monster. It came sans strap, so I added the NATO that I just happened to have lying around. Problem is, I'm not a fan of the look or feel of NATOs. I'd LOVE a bracelet. Any suggestions from some Monster veterans here?


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)

pumpkin and grapes :-d


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys. Can't pist pics yet(yours are awesome btw). Just got mine SKX779 Monster today. Loving it. Already ordered a grey/orange Zulu strap for it. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Oct 10 at 10:10 am


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Posted this in the what are you wearing thread, but figured I'd share it here as well. Got a Hammer bracelet from Yobokies (22mm with 20mm end links).


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

HenshinMan said:


> Oct 10 at 10:10 am
> 
> View attachment 5634921


Beautiful.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I just changed out the spring bars on my monster today. Now the pivots extend further into the case, and its almost like a fixed lug watch.


----------



## Mattias Carnerheim (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi 
Anybody who knows were a can buy a new bezel for my srp311j1? 
Thanks


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Mattias Carnerheim said:


> Hi
> Anybody who knows were a can buy a new bezel for my srp311j1?
> Thanks


Try contacting Rob at monsterwatches (based in the Netherlands)


----------



## Adisabeba (Jan 13, 2016)

Join the show)


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my shrouded monster


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I love this watch. So much soul.


----------



## Wolf888 (Jan 14, 2015)

Greetings from Germany ☺


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Red wine zulu


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I know nothing about Monsters but am intrigued. 

First - where is the best place to purchase one?

Second - many of the photos depict Monsters with shrouds. Is the shrouded Monster the norm?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

orchids by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

T. Wong said:


> orchids by blingmeister, on Flickr


I like this strap. Do you have a link for it ?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## nscampos (Mar 26, 2015)

«My beloved monster and me / we go everywhere together»...

My SRP313K2: in my whrist everyday since I bought it, 11 days ago, and it seems to be very accurate, losing just 14 seconds in that period. How good is that?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I need to admit that after two years of beating the lume on my Monster is a little bit dampen down


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Got my black monster! Does it look big on my 6.5in wrist?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

raymondswong said:


> Got my black monster! Does it look big on my 6.5in wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks awesome but wait wait wait wait.
what model is your monster exactly?

I don't know that there is a second gen monster with the prospex logo.
My SRP307j1 does not have the prospex logo. What have I missed? 
Please enlighten me, I need to have all the possible monsters


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

raymondswong said:


> Got my black monster! Does it look big on my 6.5in wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks awesome but wait wait wait wait.
what model is your monster exactly?

I don't know that there is a second gen monster with the prospex logo.
My SRP307j1 does not have the prospex logo. What have I missed? 
Please enlighten me, I need to have all the possible monsters


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> it looks awesome but wait wait wait wait.
> what model is your monster exactly?
> 
> I don't know that there is a second gen monster with the prospex logo.
> ...


I thought of the exact same thing.

Here's the answer to your question... I think.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/black-monster-prospex-2298626.html

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/3jaxie


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

raymondswong said:


> I thought of the exact same thing.
> 
> Here's the answer to your question... I think.
> 
> ...


Ok, I will continue this on the specific thread.


----------



## Wolf888 (Jan 14, 2015)

Is Monster 3rd gen.


----------



## neontiger (Jan 2, 2016)

Lovin' my blue monster a.k.a "Sulley" on nato strap.


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

still with tags...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Wolf888 said:


> Is Monster 3rd gen.


no it isn't the third gen monster has the 6R15 caliber and is a date only watch. not a day date.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

amoredimamma said:


> still with tags...


wonderful, where did you bought it?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6931546
> 
> 
> View attachment 6931562
> ...


That bracelet is beautiful. Where did you get it and price??


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ar.javid said:


> That bracelet is beautiful. Where did you get it and price??


Sorry, forgot it. :-(
Suppose on eBay, but not for more than 20$ .


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Sea Monster on a Cincy argyle.









The natives are starting to notice.









Now I have a monster collection. Two is a collection, right?









On another Cincy NATO. This one is just perfect for the sea monster.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## sokre (Mar 7, 2016)

Can someone post pictures of dracula 313 and black 307 monster preferably with seiko metal bracelet worn on a suit?
I want to see how dracula looks as a dress watch and dont want to open a new thread.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Do baby monsters count? Got this today. Fits in nicely with my orange Land Monster.


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

The favorite in my collection after 2 years


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Skx779 on black leather NATO


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

romseyman said:


>


awesome, where did you bought it and how much?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> awesome, where did you bought it and how much?


Try Seiko 3s on Rakuten.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

romseyman said:


> Try Seiko 3s on Rakuten.


I don't want to buy from japan, it ends to cost too much or the taxes.
Here in italy you should add 35% at least on the final price.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> I don't want to buy from japan, it ends to cost too much or the taxes.
> Here in italy you should add 35% at least on the final price.


In Europe it will have to be second hand I'm afraid.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

romseyman said:


> In Europe it will have to be second hand I'm afraid.


I'm sad, sigh.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> I'm sad, sigh.


read my private message


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

burns78 said:


> read my private message


answered, thanks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

My Orange Monster making waves:


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine says hello from Vancouver.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine says hello too

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

cuckoowasp said:


> The dial is clearer with the AR too!
> 
> (Light source reflecting directly into the camera intentionally, to show the green AR coating.)


Any chance you still do remember from where did you get the crystal with lovely green AR?


----------



## jacksterp (Jan 12, 2015)

Yea Monster Club


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

The SEII by Strapcode brings this watch to a whole new level.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's mine. I changed the rubber band, with a shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

Skickas från min iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's my recently acquired Monster Mod. SRP309J with a dial/chapter from the SZEN009. Bead blasted by IWW. Considering a new dial, hands and double dome sapphire. Decisions decisions.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Looper30 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just got this in a few days ago. Its much better in person than in any photo.


----------



## calibra3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello I am searchig a Monster in yellow dial with yellow chapter ring. Exist??
Can any help me?
Thanks.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Love my OM!


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

Bozzy said:


> Love my OM!
> 
> View attachment 8348410


Looking edgy with the jacket and shirt. Nice.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Bonetto Cinturini 300D strap (smells like a vanilla Charleston Chew ) with the stock Monster clasp.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone have a new / mint (damage free) bezel they want to sell?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't worn it with the bracelet in almost a year. It's like having a new watch.


----------



## Mark Fitz (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm curious about the Watchadoo bracelets for the New Orange Monster (SRP309)... is that a brand, or do you buy those from the seller Watchadoo on eBay?


----------



## Mark Fitz (Aug 28, 2014)

laff79 said:


> The SEII by Strapcode brings this watch to a whole new level.


That bracelet looks awesome! Can you give me link to the exact one that you bought? Is that a better bracelet than the Watchadoo one that looks similar on eBay?


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Mark Fitz said:


> That bracelet looks awesome! Can you give me link to the exact one that you bought? Is that a better bracelet than the Watchadoo one that looks similar on eBay?


20mm SUPER Engineer Type II Solid Stainless Steel Straight End Watch Band-Push B


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

How are these for starters.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

"Rocket" time


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko Orange Monster on a shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

time to shave


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

The cyclops on the new Monster is a terrible design decision for this watch imo.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

mbhawks23 said:


> The cyclops on the new Monster is a terrible design decision for this watch imo.


A cyclops on anything is a terrible design decision imho.


----------



## b_dayco (Sep 8, 2011)

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarroll759 (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Every time I get to the point where I want to sell a watch and get something new, I always give them a couple more days on the wrist. This one, is on test drive number 4. I just can bring myself to part with it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> Every time I get to the point where I want to sell a watch and get something new, I always give them a couple more days on the wrist. This one, is on test drive number 4. I just can bring myself to part with it!


Looks good. I'm familiar with all the Monster generations so assume that dial is a mod?


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks like the dial from SZEN009 (orange night monster).


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Looks good. I'm familiar with all the Monster generations so assume that dial is a mod?


Yes. It's a mod. SRP309J (JDM) with a dial/chapter from the SZEN009. Bead blasted by IWW.

Here it is on an orange Resco NATO. Some of the best NATOs I've ever had!!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Of Monsters & mini-monsters

SEIKO SRP599K1


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Stromboli said:


> How are these for starters.


Ok, so I'm not crazy for having numerous Monsters.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> The Monster on a shark mesh were made for each other.


Hell no. Ugly as sin. Seiko does know a few things, like that best in class bracelet that comes with it...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

love this lil thing..


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

mbhawks23 said:


> Ok, so I'm not crazy for having numerous Monsters.


No. That is collecting. Got two monsters, two Skx'es, three Balls (the watch), several King Quartzes, Grand Quartzes, etc.


----------



## ericys (Oct 17, 2014)

Orange Monster on a hiking trip with Suunto navigation.


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

masyv6 said:


> The daily beater on a new mesh strap that I just got in this week. The scotch is just a bonus
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5400450&d=1442609054"]
> 
> ...


That's a nice mesh you have their. Share did you get that if you don't mind.


----------



## calibra3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Before and after the mod


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Just took it off the rubber! Ready for the beach!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Another one of these guys came to live with me. He looks hungry. I better let him chew on my wrist for a few days.









My murder of Monsters. Bloody - Orange - Sea. Maybe three will be enough?









Monster lume. Nothing can beat it.


----------



## Wolf888 (Jan 14, 2015)

Black Monster


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Does this one qualifies as a Grand Pa Monster?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Near Rathtrevor Beach on Vancouver Island


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Seiko monster lume bezel

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

^ outstanding lume mod!


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

Orange Monster on orange-grey Zulu


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Sea Monster


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

In 2001 when released this watch seemed HUGE and ridiculously heavy. Now it feels mid-sized, perfect. When I learned the Patek Philippe 5711 Nautilus at $25k doesn't hack either, made me love the SKX779 Monster even more. It's still one of my favorite Seiko divers ever.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I love this watch!!!




































My 2 year old son getting used to the Monster. It's a bit big for now but they grow up quickly (The kids, not the Monsters)!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

4 kids so 4 monsters right?


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

I can never decide whether I prefer this on the bracelet or Nato Strap, so easy to swap out with those drilled lugs :+1:?


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

This is the best OM / Zulu strap color combination I have seen! Where did you get the strap?



The_Judge said:


> Orange Monster on orange-grey Zulu
> 
> View attachment 8841978
> View attachment 8841986
> View attachment 8841994


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I love this watch!!!
> View attachment 9104362
> 
> View attachment 9104370
> ...


Great shot. Just 15 mins ago I put my 2nd gen OM on my 1 1/2 year old to distract him while Mom changed his diaper. Never selling the OM (Father's Day gift) so I guess it will be his one day.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Newly arrived


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

RFCII said:


> This is the best OM / Zulu strap color combination I have seen! Where did you get the strap?


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

paper cup said:


> Great shot. Just 15 mins ago I put my 2nd gen OM on my 1 1/2 year old to distract him while Mom changed his diaper. Never selling the OM (Father's Day gift) so I guess it will be his one day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


It's nice how our watches get into little everyday things like that.

When my son was learning the colors, whenever I would ask him to show me something orange he would point his little finger at my Orange Monster.
Sometimes, when I put him to bed, he tells me: "Look daddy, it glows!" referring to the lume of my OM!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

1st Sunday w monster


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Btruijens said:


> 4 kids so 4 monsters right?


Whats the model no. for second from right. Is it modded?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

ar.javid said:


> Whats the model no. for second from right. Is it modded?


Ah. Good spotting. No mod, it is the Royal Blue SRP657 Limited to 1750 pieces.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

SLR001 tagged the "Original Monster" or "Perpetual Monster"

























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

Mr. Blue.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Whitershadeofpale said:


> Mr. Blue.


Nice watch. Can you share the model number on that?


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

banderor said:


> Nice watch. Can you share the model number on that?


Should be the SRP581


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

banderor said:


> Nice watch. Can you share the model number on that?


SRP455


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Whitershadeofpale said:


> SRP455


Thanks for the model number, that's a release that got past me. It was a 2013 release? I see it retailed for just under $500, and NOS is going for $900+ on eBay today, ouch!


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

banderor said:


> Thanks for the model number, that's a release that got past me. It was a 2013 release? I see it retailed for just under $500, and NOS is going for $900+ on eBay today, ouch!


Released 2013. I paid way less than retail at a retail store earlier this month. Spent another 50.00 on the original bracelet as this watch came on the blue strap. Funny thing after wearing the watch for two weeks on the monster bracelet I decided to put it back on the original strap. Much lighter and more comfortable.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Goodbye August.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

One more pic from today to close out the month of August.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

I've enjoyed spending quality time with my Monster this week.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mine is still ticking along nicely since 2007


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

Glad I finally have this bad boy. So awesome.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

More Tuna right now but it was a monster.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Mine is still ticking along nicely since 2007
> 
> View attachment 9246402
> View attachment 9246378


That's a very nice first generation Monster. Have you ever had it serviced?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That's a very nice first generation Monster. Have you ever had it serviced?


Good question! One good thing about the low 21,600 vibrations per hour beat rate of the 7S26 caliber is longer intervals between services!!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

banderor said:


> Good question! One good thing about the low 21,600 vibrations per hour beat rate of the 7S26 caliber is longer intervals between services!!


The reason I asked, I too have a first generation OM I bought NIB in 2010. It runs very well and I have yet to service it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nope. Never.

Really have had no issues with this one. I wore it while working installing Merchant Service payment systems (Credit Card payment machines and software) in everything from retail stores, Hotels, Restaurants ( I learned real quick there are some eateries you just don't want to see the kitchen), Hospitals and the like. It was banged, bumped and all around beat up doing that job. As you can see it came out looking like what you see in the pictures. It did sit dormant for a few years in my desk. I took it out once I joined up here, gave a couple of good swings and it's only off a handful of seconds per day when I wear it.

Like that mesh on yours.



EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That's a very nice first generation Monster. Have you ever had it serviced?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Nope. Never.
> 
> Really have had no issues with this one. I wore it while working installing Merchant Service payment systems (Credit Card payment machines and software) in everything from retail stores, Hotels, Restaurants ( I learned real quick there are some eateries you just don't want to see the kitchen), Hospitals and the like. It was banged, bumped and all around beat up doing that job. As you can see it came out looking like what you see in the pictures. It did sit dormant for a few years in my desk. I took it out once I joined up here, gave a couple of good swings and it's only off a handful of seconds per day when I wear it.
> 
> Like that mesh on yours.


Thanks for your reply and kind words on the Shark Mesh bracelet on my OM. That's why they call it the "Monster." I know there is one school that promotes servicing watches on a regular basis. I tend to go with the other school of "if it's not broken, don't fix it." I have planned to wear my OM until it dies, whenever that might be. Then, I would buy another newer generation Monster. Is my thinking reasonable?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Thanks for your reply and kind words on the Shark Mesh bracelet on my OM. That's why they call it the "Monster." I know there is one school that promotes servicing watches on a regular basis. I tend to go with the other school of "if it's not broken, don't fix it." I have planned to wear my OM until it dies, whenever that might be. Then, I would buy another newer generation Monster. Is my thinking reasonable?


Sounds good to me. Or....you could wear it until the movement dies. Spend a very small amount of money and have a new movement dropped in the old case.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Sounds good to me. Or....you could wear it until the movement dies. Spend a very small amount of money and have a new movement dropped in the old case.


Roger that. I like the first generation OM design. Assuming I keep it in good condition on the outside, a new movement installed on the inside when and if the time comes, and I would be a happy WIS.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Sounds good to me. Or....you could wear it until the movement dies. Spend a very small amount of money and have a new movement dropped in the old case.


My 779 Monster is from 2005, so 11 years old, and it's keeping excellent time and running perfectly. It was NOS when purchased in 2010, and wasn't worn very much by the original owner. My thought is that if I start to notice it acting up, suddenly losing time, that means it's time for a service. On the other hand, I recently found a local guy who services watches and I might bring it in to him for a service. He mostly works on things like vintage American and Swiss watches, seems to like refurbishing and reselling vintage Omegas and Zenith. I think he'll work on Seikos too, but haven't asked yet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX's are too inexpensive to bother with a service imo. From my experience with the 7S26, I wore a SKX173 for almost 17 years straight without ever servicing. This watch was not babied and went through a lot. I paid $135 for it in 1998, and had the crystal and movement replaced in 2014 for basically the same cost.. The ONLY reason I did so was it had too much sentimental value to me to dispose of. I'm of the thinking if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> SKX's are too inexpensive to bother with a service imo. From my experience with the 7S26, I wore a SKX173 for almost 17 years straight without ever servicing. This watch was not babied and went through a lot. I paid $135 for it in 1998, and had the crystal and movement replaced in 2014 for basically the same cost.. The ONLY reason I did so was it had too much sentimental value to me to dispose of. I'm of the thinking if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Quite stupid reasoning imo. This way, no SKXes will be in decent condition in the future.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Quite stupid reasoning imo. This way, no SKXes will be in decent condition in the future.


The point being is it's less expensive to replace the entire movement rather than servicing it. Ask around and you'll find out that's not such stupid reasoning.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> SKX's are too inexpensive to bother with a service imo. I'm of the thinking if it ain't broke don't fix it.





59yukon01 said:


> The point being is it's less expensive to replace the entire movement rather than servicing it. Ask around and you'll find out that's not such stupid reasoning.


I agree on both talking points. Slightly off topic: Back in the day when SKX's were "inexpensive," I found it cheaper to buy a new SKX007 rather than service/repair/pay shipping costs for my old one. In addition, a new SKX007 gave me a new case, crystal, movement, and strap, as well.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> The point being is it's less expensive to replace the entire movement rather than servicing it. Ask around and you'll find out that's not such stupid reasoning.


In this video watchmaker Spencer Klein says the 7S26A (1996-2005) and 7S26B (2006-2011) calibers are superior to the currently available 7S26C (2011-present) caliber movement [reference]. That might be a consideration in getting an older movement serviced, rather than swapping in a brand new one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

banderor said:


> In this video watchmaker Spencer Klein says the 7S26A (1996-2005) and 7S26B (2006-2011) calibers are superior to the currently available 7S26C (2011-present) caliber movement [reference]. That might be a consideration in getting an older movement serviced, rather than swapping in a brand new one.


I had seen this before and my SKX173 was from 1998, so was probably an "A" movement. None the less I was told it would cost more than a new watch to service the movement, as opposed to dropping a new $50 movement in it. Common sense told me to choose the latter.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

The dream is to find a skilled local watchmaker who'll do a 7S26 service for $50. ;-) But I see Chronograph.com is still listing the B version for sale for $65.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Don't know how much longer this will be in my collection so might as well post another pic.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

I have been lusting over a monster, 2gen is the one I like, how much is it and where to buy it for less than 200. Thanks.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

banderor said:


> View attachment 9488354


Great pic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## coiol (Apr 27, 2012)

Orange Monster II - so far it's survived scuba diving, stand-up paddleboarding, jacuzzis, snorkeling, and probably a few others that I've forgotten about!


----------



## jwe1 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SRP481 Ice Monster on Strapcode Jubilee. Too blingy?

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20161030_193813 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161030_193702 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161030_193621 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy Halloween!










Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

View attachment _20161028_233109.jpg


----------



## Oldblue54 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ok guys how do I upload a pic


----------



## Oldblue54 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ok I hit the paper lip
GET message saying image will be resized do I want to proceed
The get a flashing grey box saying uploading
But I see no pic
Where am I going wrong?
Thanks


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_What's up WUSsies? Oh how appropriate to see this thread today.
Here is my hump day wacky watch......

I did not like this watch the first time I saw it. I thought how crude, tacky even. Overbuilt much? Sheesh, who would want that?
Then I kept seeing it and started to appreciate the robustness of the construction. The thick case, the clearly visible indices, and that lume.
A shroud on a watch? Well, that's interesting I thought, never had one of those before.
I ordered it and figured to return it if I don't like it in hand. The rest is history. I was captured by the.....

*Seiko Monster 2nd gen.*
Came in with a solid bracelet, comfortable.


















But you know how we are. We like to change things a bit just to see....
So I've had it on a rubber strap, and how can one miss that blinding lume.....









Not bad....









How about with a nato....









Hey, this monster is really not so bad....









Over the year I've found this monster to be be quite playful as well. Loves the water, meant for it.


















Today it's still on a zulu. 



























What a wacky watch this Monster.....








but it's a nice Monster, happy to be captivated by you.
Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## jaryang (Mar 3, 2016)

Where did you get the rubber strap? It looks great on the monster!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Bling? Hell yes. This one has more class than its more ugly siblings...








I mean, that last bloke is a brawler right?


----------



## Oldblue54 (Nov 1, 2016)

Another try


----------



## Oldblue54 (Nov 1, 2016)

Grr any chance someone can explain what I'm doing wrong .... says image uploaded so why can't I see it ?


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Incredible post as always.



BevoWatch said:


> _
> I did not like this watch the first time I saw it. I thought how crude, tacky even. Overbuilt much? Sheesh, who would want that?​_


_

My exact sentiment when I first saw this watch. I hated it and was disgusted by it even..especially the orange monster. Who in their right mind would find this debauchery of a watch beautiful? It was literally a monster in my eyes. So toolish.. So industrialized.. Not a single touch of class...

But.. The more I look at it.. The more I can understand why people love them so much. And when I finally saw and held it in person.. I gotta say, I've been lusting over it since, even the disgusting Orange monster..Especially the orange monster. The shroud, the bezel, the bracelet, the lume.. Everything BevoWatch said about it.. Just oozes awesomeness.

Now I'm just on the lookout for a decent deal. I'll go for the black monster because of versatility reasons. But the orange monstrosity of a watch will forever be calling out to me..

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk​_


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

New watch day! SRP315 My 2nd Monster. 11th watch. I said I wouldn't get two of the same watch in my collection, but the design is just so we'll done imo. Might even make it a trio.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldblue54 (Nov 1, 2016)

3rd try


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

always prouded of my mod.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-monster-lume-bezel-srp-315j1-3401354.html


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Oldblue54 said:


> 3rd try


That's one scrappy guy..


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*Latest Acquisition, SRP315*










First Monster for me, sorta= Bought the same about a month ago from Bezos, thought better and sent it back

Returner's Remorse set in immediately! but I waited a bit before getting another










Luv it! Please excuse the cheesy cell phone pics...Playing around with different straps, and what I had lying around (both MoD Phoenix)










Obligatory Lume Shot

Always wanted an orange dial dive watch...originally thought I would get a DOXA, but truth be told, and nice as DOXA is, I prefer Seiko's movements to the ETA's used in the DOXA. Had an ETA in a Steinhart (OVM2), and fine as it was, I just like Seiko movements...sorry, I tend to repeat myself, but it's worth repeating, I prefer Seiko movements over Swiss ETA=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"This ain't dress rehearsal....it's the life you get to live, make it a good one."


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Wore mine on a recent trip to Japan. Flawless performance: gained about 20 seconds over three weeks. As usual, I did not coddle it, and it has the scratches and gouges to prove it. Readable, tough, accurate. Ironically, it perfromed SO well, that it is preventing me from buying another one, because I'd be unlikely to get another one this accurate!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

yurikim said:


> View attachment 9933202
> View attachment 9933210


Such a cool photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htjouster (Sep 10, 2015)

Don't see a lot of mini-monsters (which I've always found to be an interesting nickname for this watch, as it's actually larger than my regular monster).


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

So much great shots here!!! Bravo !!!    

Question: I haven't seen an "Official" Monster thread... Is this it? 

Cheers.

G.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Last night photo, waiting for the company's Christmas dinner. Only to find out that it was cancelled due to heavy snowfall. But I was there already!! How bad was it?!?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

cyberwarhol said:


> Last night photo, waiting for the company's Christmas dinner. Only to find out that it was cancelled due to heavy snowfall. But I was there already!! How bad was it?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumb question but what's the model number on this Monster variant? Is it an impossible to find limited edition?


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Rolex John said:


> Dumb question but what's the model number on this Monster variant? Is it an impossible to find limited edition?


No, it's just the standard SRP313J on mesh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

On a nato


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

cyberwarhol said:


> No, it's just the standard SRP313J on mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great thanks!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Orange in Nepal


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

excuse the pic quality


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Fishtale, 6997 m. 
...and Monster


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

^^^^^^^ visited your site. Can't wait to see these. Definitely interested in the grey PVD for the 581. Do you plan to add more colours?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Impressive photography sKills!

What kind of band is this? And can you say how you were able to attach it to the monster? I assume the band does not accept fat spring bars so curious how you were able to pull this off.



yurikim said:


> View attachment 9933202


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

sorry for Harley's vibes ;-)


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Got my second Seiko the other day and this Monster is actually my first watch over 40mm too.









The Seiko bug has hit, I forsee more in the near future...


----------



## katsiletra (Dec 2, 2016)

Ellipsis... said:


> Got my second Seiko the other day and this Monster is actually my first watch over 40mm too.
> 
> View attachment 10413370
> 
> ...


Great watches!!! How is the daily rate from the bloody monster?


----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)

LE Blue


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

katsiletra said:


> Great watches!!! How is the daily rate from the bloody monster?


I don't pay that close of attention to it but I'm going to guess after 2 weeks it's a minute or 90 seconds slow, based on the assumption that I set it to my phone when I bought it. So -6 or -7? I'm generally not super worried about my autos. Most of them end up stopped often enough that accuracy isn't really a concern. I've worn this Monster a fair bit during that time though and don't do anything special with it when it's not on my wrist, just sits in my watch box.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

yurikim said:


> View attachment 9933210


What a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

New shoes for my Monster: Solid Lumpy aka MiLTAT Super Engineer II










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there some new monster model after the SDBC025?
or the third gen monster is the latest one?


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> is there some new monster model after the SDBC025?
> or the third gen monster is the latest one?


Yes the 3rd generation (cyclops & 6R movement) are the current models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Surprised they haven't brought out a Padi Monster !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

This thing is a badass. Much more intimidating in pics, though. My wrist is 6.75" and I always thought that a Monster would look gaudy/loud/obnoxious. It just - looks - awesome.

So how's the lume?


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

Not sure if this belongs in the Tuna or Monster thread. SRP637 Monster Tuna...


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a 2nd Gen Orange Monster and the SRP637 shrouded monster/baby tuna...trying very hard to justify adding a SRP313 to the collection before the monsters all disappear.
Whatever you do don't watch Random Rob on youtube you will end up buying a few more monsters....


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

The wife wanted to match


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Monster on Bonetto C. 
IMO best lookin' rubber strap for my Monster.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am debating an upgrade to a MM300 ratcheting clasp for my SZSC003 "Blue Ocean" Monster. I usually stick to stock configuration but being that this is the last Seiko diver I will own (ha!) I want it to up the awesome factor.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am debating an upgrade to a MM300 ratcheting clasp for my SZSC003 "Blue Ocean" Monster. I usually stick to stock configuration but being that this is the last Seiko diver I will own (ha!) I want it to up the awesome factor.


I love the third version monster. very very beatiful.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> I love the third version monster. very very beatiful.


It is WAY overpriced, though, especially the SZSC003 which is ambiguously limited (unnumbered) to the Japanese market. You have to really love it (like I do) to pay a double premium for a diver with a 6R15 movement.

By the way, I tried the MM300 ratcheting dive extension clasp and was unimpressed. The clasp was thicker but shorter so I had to reintroduce a link. With the dive extension completely retracted, the fit on my wrist is between two micro adjustments so that was bothering me. I like the milled clasp but the folding arms are attached by a very thin double hinge that feels weak. As for the ratcheting dive extension, it has a hair trigger so I found myself collapsing it back fully one or two notches every time I put on the watch. I would have photographed and reviewed it but I quickly took it off, rebagged it, and put it in a box to await its uncertain fate.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Glad I found this thread !! I have an OM Gen1...I just bought a minty BM Gen 1. It has a rubber strap on it and needed to see options on different styles of bands. You guys are the BEST !!!!! Here's my OM. Will post pics of my BM as soon as I get it in....after I clean and fondle it first !!! Thank you....Thank you !!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I just removed my post....I was doing a lot of senseless rambling. It bothered ME !! Sorry to all .... (happy 4 edit !)


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

I love my monsters!

















That lume!

















F-l-t-r: SKX779 Gen1 Monster, SKZ253 Frankenmonster, SRP655 Tuna Monster

Just got the SRP655 and though I'm digging it, I just found out about the new Darth Tuna Monster that I actually like a bit more than the 655. Damnit!


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

My SRP583 arrived today


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Su-Monster:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

What strapcode bracelet does this group feel fits best with the Seiko SRP637? I want to buy one as a gift for my friend. In addition, do I need to change spring bars to a thicker or thinner size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP313 Dracula


----------



## katsiletra (Dec 2, 2016)

I own a Seiko SRP313K2. When I shake it to wind, I've noticed that the second hand goes forward 5 to 10 seconds. Is that normal? Or needs it fix?


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mix a monster with a tuna...


----------



## Cscottsss (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry, no pic to post because I can't find an OM to purchase. 

Is the SRP309 Orange Monster discontinued or just sold out everywhere?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I Love my First Gen Black Monster!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

lxxrr said:


> What strapcode bracelet does this group feel fits best with the Seiko SRP637? I want to buy one as a gift for my friend. In addition, do I need to change spring bars to a thicker or thinner size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I Have an SRP637, and I have a Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet as well. I think that is a good match! the Super Engineer has a rugged tool look, that I think matches the look of the 637. also the Strap Code comes with and uses the correct fat style spring bars, so you should be fine there.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Super Engineer ;-)










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

Hoping the Soxa inspired OM on beads of rice would bring Ireland luck today at Murrayfield. :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Quick question. I have been wanting to add a monster into my seiko collection. So if i had to pick one to add, which one would it be? I am thinking the srp307. Its about as classic as it gets for a monster imo. 
The shrouded "baby tuna monsters" appeal to me but i want the more original look. 

thoughts?


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> Quick question. I have been wanting to add a monster into my seiko collection. So if i had to pick one to add, which one would it be? I am thinking the srp307. Its about as classic as it gets for a monster imo.
> The shrouded "baby tuna monsters" appeal to me but i want the more original look.
> 
> thoughts?


The SRP307 is the 2nd gen model and has the 4r36 movement with hacking and hand winding. The 1st gen model has the 7s26 movement which is fine but doesn't have hacking or had winding if you care about those things. The 2nd gen model also has the shark teeth indices which I prefer but others do not and it also has an easier to grip crown imo. So yeah, I would go with the SRP 307 or 309. I've got the 307 and SKX779 and like and wear both of them.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> Quick question. I have been wanting to add a monster into my seiko collection. So if i had to pick one to add, which one would it be? I am thinking the srp307. Its about as classic as it gets for a monster imo.
> The shrouded "baby tuna monsters" appeal to me but i want the more original look.
> 
> thoughts?


My first diver was a SRP637 Baby Tuna/Shrouded Monster. I love the watch, still do, but it never quite scratched the itch for a proper Monster because the bezel is not as chunky yet the overall size was a lot bigger and taller on the wrist. I would not discourage you from a shrouded or mini/baby Monster but the classic Monster form factor is more unique than one might realize without having handled all of them.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

mbhawks23 said:


> The SRP307 is the 2nd gen model and has the 4r36 movement with hacking and hand winding. The 1st gen model has the 7s26 movement which is fine but doesn't have hacking or had winding if you care about those things. The 2nd gen model also has the shark teeth indices which I prefer but others do not and it also has an easier to grip crown imo. So yeah, I would go with the SRP 307 or 309. I've got the 307 and SKX779 and like and wear both of them.


Yea i dont really want another 7s26 movement watch. Plus the first gen ones are very hard to find. The watch would also be worn by my gf (currently wears a solar tuna) and she loves the "teeth". Actually its more for her plus she could pull it off. lol. I still want one though.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> My first diver was a SRP637 Baby Tuna/Shrouded Monster. I love the watch, still do, but it never quite scratched the itch for a proper Monster because the bezel is not as chunky yet the overall size was a lot bigger and taller on the wrist. I would not discourage you from a shrouded or mini/baby Monster but the classic Monster form factor is more unique than one might realize without having handled all of them.


The 637 caught my eye before i got the turtle and tuna. So maybe one day. But the unique look of the monster is what draws me to it. Only place ive been able to find the 307 is on Red Deer so it would be the srp307j. They have it for 319 with free shipping. I cant find one on ebay and they hardly ever pop up on the forum sales page. My guess is that it would also be a decent investment even though they made a ton of them. Of course that would be many years down the line.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


The above is what this below looked like before it was modded to a Snow Monster homage:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Close and Personal

20170205_145643 by Wolfsatz


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Nepal - Thailand


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## chronotrigger (Aug 2, 2013)

SRP311K1 on NATO Strap!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Royal Blue (SRP657)


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've been obsessing over a Monster for a while now, I can now put that to bed...this showed up today, found this one on ebay...200 bucks and in pretty darn good shape considering it's age.

I'll wear it for a couple weeks then off to Motor City Watch Works for bead blasting and a double domes sapphire crystal.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine are sleeping....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Hectrrr said:


> Mine are sleeping....
> 
> View attachment 10912441


why you have so many 007? they are all pretty similar.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

........my OM and BM Gen 1's....so comfortable they get a lot of wrist time....


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

This Strapcode Endmill showed up today, gotta love Amazon Prime Sunday deliveries. No issues at all, fit & finish are top notch and love the link screw pins...If you're in the market don't hesitate yo buy one of these.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

my two monsters. Placing them here where they belong.

Sent from the ❤


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh and didi say that my gold pvd monster avaraged at +3.3 seconds per day after two days testing? Awesome!👌

Sent from the ❤


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, brand new SRP309K with the X on the dial, at a bargain price


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

A Monster work day...and I'm not talking about the one on my wrist.


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll just post this here. Also tried it on the 007.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This just in! SRP313 "Dracula"


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Who is the monster?


----------



## Rihll (Mar 2, 2017)

My first post. Guess it should be for my favorite watch. I've had this for years. Recently started rotating NATO straps.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's a clue as to where mine is!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

My current monster collection.










Thinking about letting the black monster go but keeping the PVD monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

cyberwarhol said:


> My current monster collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know is if you plan on selling the black monster! I miss mine!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*or uld someone please post the link to the vendor that is offering Monster bezels where the engraving (numerals) glow in the dark like they are painted with Lumibrite?

Not sure but, been kicking around trying their bezel, and thought I was on their spam list, but I can't find them in my inbox

TIA

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Dyslexics of the world untie!
*


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> *or uld someone please post the link to the vendor that is offering Monster bezels where the engraving (numerals) glow in the dark like they are painted with Lumibrite?
> 
> Not sure but, been kicking around trying their bezel, and thought I was on their spam list, but I can't find them in my inbox
> 
> ...


https://www.bluebirdives.com/


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Here's a clue as to where mine is!


one word. WOW!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Here's a clue as to where mine is!


Yeah i miss that one....maybe i should have kept mine

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's a mod I'm pretty happy with...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Truman1120 said:


> This Strapcode Endmill showed up today, gotta love Amazon Prime Sunday deliveries. No issues at all, fit & finish are top notch and love the link screw pins...If you're in the market don't hesitate yo buy one of these.


This Monster has devoured all my other watches, haven't worn any thing else since it arrived...even more so now with the new Super Engineer bracelet (not pictured here)...I have a couple new Seiko divers looking for a home...PM me if interested, good prices !


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

HenshinMan said:


> View attachment 11086066
> View attachment 11086074


Looks killer.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

jasd said:


> https://www.bluebirdives.com/


Be carefull. They're story tellers. I've paid for bezel 4 of Feb
and finally cancelled it today with full refund. :-(


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

This


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

By land or sea my tools will aid the adventure.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## gabe120 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

watchnbuy said:


> View attachment 11184834


~~~Please explain the DIY lume Bezel on your SRP315

TIA

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla. 
TEAMWORK = a bunch of people doing what I say


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm in Red.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's a video of my SBDC023 Orange Monster. Bonus points go to anyone that actually recognizes the music. ;-)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

appleb said:


> Here's a video of my SBDC023 Orange Monster. Bonus points go to anyone that actually recognizes the music. ;-)


Mechwarrior 2. Spent many hours playing that game.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Mechwarrior 2. Spent many hours playing that game.


Well that didn't take very long to figure out, lol.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Where did you get it? Thanks!


yankeexpress said:


> Just arrived, brand new SRP309K with the X on the dial, at a bargain price


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Somewhere in one of the world's postal systems there is a blue pvd lumed bezel inbound...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SEIKO SRP481K1


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Errands in heavy rain call for duck boots and a dive watch.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

gabe120 said:


> View attachment 11185082


Longisland just emailed me these are back in stock. should be here soon...


----------



## haddamus (Mar 23, 2015)

Wysłane z mojego SM-N910C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> Longisland just emailed me these are back in stock. should be here soon...


I would be curious to know the first two digits of the serial number indicating the year and month when this new supply was assembled.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sooner76 said:


>


Love this Monster! Special edition or a mod?


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I would be curious to know the first two digits of the serial number indicating the year and month when this new supply was assembled.


Also interested in knowing this ...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

mi6_ said:


> Love this Monster! Special edition or a mod?


It's a 2nd gen Monster outfitted with a dial from the limited edition SZEN006 White Night. Assembled by Rob van Herpt in the Netherlands.


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sporting a brand new 4KR3JZ strap. I've tried several rubber straps on this watch, including an Isofrane, and haven't been completely satisfied with any of them - until now. This one is perfect.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm still on my dive watch kick and thoroughly enjoying it. Winding down for the day and still with my monster.

*Seiko Monster 2nd Gen*


















It seems silly to take pictures of the Monster without a lume shot. What a ham...









Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I would be curious to know the first two digits of the serial number indicating the year and month when this new supply was assembled.





ermporshe said:


> Also interested in knowing this ...


6500xx


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

This is beating my skx009 for wrist time









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> This is beating my skx009 for wrist time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Hope you got a good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

cyberwarhol said:


> Congrats! Hope you got a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still after another once my funds recover!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

This one has been in the box for a long time. I was planning on setting her free but completely forgot.

I am still thinking about it. This is the 'limited' version with the proper limited serial number which is only 3 digits.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Moon monster


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Without a doubt...an all time favorite !


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

It's a Friday in my side of the world. So Monster Friday it is.










Sent from the ❤


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

The monster's natural habitat. Castaway Cay, Bahamas

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## wrightc88 (Jan 18, 2012)

After selling my Monster a few years ago I started to regret it and had to get another.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gotta gather them all for a group shot.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Nice collection. That white night is lit. Where did you buy the strap on 311?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Howa said:


>


the more I see it the more I like it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

Bead blast monster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

SKX779


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


>


What strap is this?


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Driving through the Cascades this weekend.


----------



## sokolow (Jan 3, 2016)

And here's mine orange


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Diggs84 said:


> What strap is this?


This is the OEM strap from the MM300..it really pairs well with the Monster.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

What a great shot!!!!!



Diggs84 said:


> Driving through the Cascades this weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diggs84 said:


> What strap is this?


Or for $20.00 you can get this when they are back in stock.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4111628


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Man I do like those straps. Maybe I'll swap it on soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a couple, the SZSC003 blue Gen 3 and my 1 off modded SZEN002 Black Night Monster, I swapped it out of the shiny black ion case into the brushed flat black case and bracelet of the SRP583.


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

How do I manage to double post when the silly thing requires you to wait a full minute between posts? Any why can't I delete it? Crazy.........


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

I need more monsters to protect me and my family if and when zombie apocalypse happens!!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

2. generation orange and black; not the most subtle or discrete of watches... Wouldn't want to have this as my only watch, but very fun to wear once in a while.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a SZSC003 with a SRP581 bezel^^^^^


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 12076354
> 
> View attachment 12076442
> 
> View attachment 12076458


Never came across this. Modded?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure why I keep this one as it doesn't get worn much, but just can't make myself sell it.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

View attachment DSC_0515.jpg


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure why I keep this one as it doesn't get worn much, but just can't make myself sell it.


That first generation BM is a keeper.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That first generation BM is a keeper.


I agree. Keeps good time also, and would be too hard to replace.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> View attachment 12027994
> 
> I need more monsters to protect me and my family if and when zombie apocalypse happens!!!


you are a man.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> you are a man.


lol


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

In it's natural habitat!!!


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 12120546


Natural habitat


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Just saw an orange gen 2 sell for $600. They've really become scarce. Glad I have my 2.










Srp307 and szsc003 limited. Threw the blue on a shark mesh and it looks unbelievable.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

LCandela said:


> Just saw an orange gen 2 sell for $600. They've really become scarce. Glad I have my 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$600???? on ebay?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Gen 1 ! 15 - ish years after...

Guess I am old ! Lol. 

Cheers.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's one:


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bonC (Jun 15, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> $600???? on ebay?


Wow, I bought mine for like 100 euro'ish?


----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone have suggestions on the best Super Engineer II style bracelet for a 2nd gen monster? Anyone seen any that isn't a straight end and instead curves to hug the watch?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

A picture from a few days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi guys
i would like to purchase a new ion coated monster bracelett from the SRP583 to put on my SRP 581 has anyone got a 583 that can give me the case back number and any info to help purchase from a seiko authorised dealer.
having a bit of difficulty locating one.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

65rob said:


> Hi guys
> i would like to purchase a new ion coated monster bracelett from the SRP583 to put on my SRP 581 has anyone got a 583 that can give me the case back number and any info to help purchase from a seiko authorised dealer.
> having a bit of difficulty locating one.


Just call Seiko and give the SRP583 model number. They should be able to look it up and order the right bracelet. I've ordered from Seiko before using just the watch model number.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

F









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dracula


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12221842
> 
> 
> View attachment 12221850
> ...


Wow, nice bezel. Where did you buy it?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Rekindle the love for my first diver!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


> Wow, nice bezel. Where did you buy it?


https://www.bluebirdives.com/single...ncement-Works-for-Seiko-SKX-and-Seiko-Monster


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

Just purchased a new 2nd generation Dracula monster. Since Monday it's currently -6 total for 5 days. It's been running very accurate so far. Bought it with the bracelet and just purchased the rubber strap for it. Rubber strap is a little tough right now...hoping it will work in. The rubber strap for the Prospex Turtle is much softer.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

romseyman said:


>


is it the blu or the black SBDC?
do you removed the lens?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> is it the blu or the black SBDC?
> do you removed the lens?


Black, crystal replaced.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Swiftcurrent said:


> Just purchased a new 2nd generation Dracula monster. Since Monday it's currently -6 total for 5 days. It's been running very accurate so far. Bought it with the bracelet and just purchased the rubber strap for it. Rubber strap is a little tough right now...hoping it will work in. The rubber strap for the Prospex Turtle is much softer.


You should try boiling the strap to force it to the shape you want. Works like a charm!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SZEN002, SZEN009, SRP309



















3 recent acquistions added to these oldies:


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

1st Gen orange monster. Second gen Dracula monster is on the way.


----------



## katsiletra (Dec 2, 2016)

My Dracula loses 26 seconds per day. After three regulations (watchmaker and official service), after a while runs too fast again. What's going wrong?? Is a failure of 4R36 movement?? Anyone who knows??


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

TonyT:

My bad. Read this post and realized I hadn't strapped my B M on for 2 months.
It's goin round n round on my winder. Ditto my Baby Monster (SNZF47)
I've been fixated on the 3 Bulova HF 262 Khtz I've bought since Jan 1, 2017.

Doesn't take much to entertain me.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Dracula on Hex.


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)

ChronoSage said:


> Dracula on Hex.


What strap is?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

The 22mm super engineer is too chunky, trying the 20mm.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

My Orange Monster on a Nato I like to alternate between the Nato and the OG bracelet.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*




































~v~*_​


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

jamh77 said:


> ChronoSage said:
> 
> 
> > Dracula on Hex.
> ...


StrapCode Hexad Oyster.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

OM









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

In the forrest









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slawek (May 3, 2012)

Orange monster The best 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G930F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sundown at the beach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrightc88 (Jan 18, 2012)

I recently had some work done on my Monster. I had a double dome crystal with blue AR coating installed and had the case bead blasted.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

my first love and still loving it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been a yard work day.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Evening switch. After grillin and smokin meat most of the day, it was very refreshing to get some wading time.



























Dig this beastly watch.









~v~_​


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Enjoy your watch wearing, fly fishing posts!



BevoWatch said:


> _Evening switch. After grillin and smokin meat most of the day, it was very refreshing to get some wading time.__
> Dig this beastly watch.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

banderor said:


> Enjoy your watch wearing, fly fishing posts!


Thanks banderor! Have a wonderful evening to you kindly sir!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just arrived home to a new blue 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Royal Blue LE.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## dimsoug (Apr 12, 2017)

Here 's mine


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

I saw this monster lurking today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Got my old friend back today after having the movement replaced. Two years ago, I went outside one cold and frosty morning to get the newspaper. A layer of fresh snow hid a large patch of ice in the driveway and I never saw it coming as my feet went out from under me. I went down hard and smacked the Monster on the rock hard ice and it never was the same, at first losing automatic winding via the rotor and then eventually failing to run altogether. I put the watch away and made a note to get a new one one day. That day never came and it appears that Seiko has lost interest in resurrecting the line, so used ones as well as New Old Stock Monsters are escalating in price to stupid levels.

After owning many other watches from other manufacturers, I realized that there is something special about the Gen 2 Monster so I sent it in to Motor City Watch Works to have a new 4R36 (NH36) installed as I knew the original movement was toast. After a four-month wait, it was repaired and here it is, mounted on a Borealis rubber strap. I'm really happy to have this back in my modest collection.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's mine one of my faves.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SZEN009 orange Night Monster


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)

Sun divingb-)


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Switched from steel bracelet to rubber strap on my SKX779 today. Ready for August now. b-)


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

This looks great on Monsters...as you all know, hit me up if interested or check the classifieds.


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

banderor said:


> Switched from steel bracelet to rubber strap on my SKX779 today. Ready for August now. b-)
> 
> View attachment 12390535
> 
> ...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Diggs84 said:


> What is the tape for? I would assume to prevent scratches, but it appears to be on the outside of the lugs?


That's right Diggs. The tape is to guard against scratches to the underside of the lugs when I put the strap on the watch. The springs in the stock Fat Seiko springbars can be stiff sometimes. Just an extra precaution; better safe than sorry... I've been enjoying SKX779. Smaller size compared to my other Seiko divers, with lower profile. Comfy on rubber, and easy to adjust as my wrist swells a bit during during exercise on these hot summer Dog Days. Here's a wrister I took just now.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12221842
> 
> 
> View attachment 12221850
> ...


That looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Linen Monster


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Gen 3's









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

O.M.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Picture I took over the weekend:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monster Get Together

20170806_132600 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Yesterday at the lake.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Last pic of my monster. Sold it today, ship it tomorrow. Love it, but have to let it go so that it gets worn.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lovely nights in the mountains.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hardly touch this SRP227 anymore, but recently put the original shroud back on just to see how it'd look with the sapphire*. doesn't look half bad on the waffle either. still monstrous however (and i think my largest watch by size). *i ordered the sapphire and the SS shroud at the same time, and virtually never looked back on the original shroud until now.

















If anything the original shroud is the watch's 'stealth mode'. =)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

latest addition


----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)

glowing monster 









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## mradult (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

This little monster showed up today. The bracelet that came with it wasn't too bad, but the whole thing was just a bit too heavy imo... This monster simply begs for a blue and white Nato strap, but until I get hold of such a beast the blue/red one isn't too shabby either.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

What do SKX781s go for these days... anyone?
Curious... just picked one up.


----------



## mradult (Aug 13, 2017)

Recently installed the double domed blue AR coated sapphire.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neueziel (Dec 24, 2007)

Did they stop making monsters? I haven't been able to find many at a reasonable price. Would like to get a new one.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

When I got my Icemonster, a blue/white Nato strap seemed like a good idea. So I ordered one, and it just arrived. No regrets :-!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


That's a very loud and colorful Zulu strap, but that combo works. Well done.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kb-no said:


> When I got my Icemonster, a blue/white Nato strap seemed like a good idea. So I ordered one, and it just arrived. No regrets :-!
> 
> View attachment 12468239


That's a coooool combo.


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)

We stop looking for monsters under our bed, when we realize they're on our wrists.


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I was waiting to post my Monster pics here until I got my most recent pickup, the SRP455! :-! It was worth the wait!!

Here's my Quad of Monsters...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

OM 1st Gen


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> I was waiting to post my Monster pics here until I got my most recent pickup, the SRP455! :-! It was worth the wait!!
> 
> Here's my Quad of Monsters...
> 
> ...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That's a very loud and colorful Zulu strap, but that combo works. Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

Dracula









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

I got her back in her element.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just back from having a new movement installed.


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Elusive 3rd gen Orange.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

3rd gen is elusive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Redfury said:


> 3rd gen is elusive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SBDC023 3rd gen orange is fairly elusive, yes. More so than the szsc003 blue which is less common than the black. I understand both the blue & orange were limited release (1000?) in late 2014 and discontinued soon after.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Really diggin' this SRP455!! :-!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

With some beef wanton soup hehe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

What do you get when you combine a Black Monster with a cell phone camera, a garage work light, and a glossy green lizzard strap?










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

OM


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Snagged a gen 1 OM


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

1 OM checking in.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Purple 'night' Monster checking in


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

GEN 1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Dracula









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

leejudah said:


> Dracula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I have been wondering how a red, cloth strap would look on the Dracula. I just recently ordered a red, perlon, Zulu strap for mine, but it hasn't arrived yet. That red NATO looks great, so I'm thinking a red perlon should be OK too.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks! Yes I wear it with the 5ring zulu, it is comfortable and also my favourite combination.



dustpilot said:


> Very nice! I have been wondering how a red, cloth strap would look on the Dracula. I just recently ordered a red, perlon, Zulu strap for mine, but it hasn't arrived yet. That red NATO looks great, so I'm thinking a red perlon should be OK too.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Came in today, just in time for Halloween.

























I can't get over how good quality this thing is for the price, and also how well-thought out it is. Even little things like the bracelet micro-adjustment and band changes are just so easy because the spring bars are so well made and finished. With the stubby lugs it wears much smaller than it has any right to. $196 from Creation Watches - I suspect it may have been one of the last new 2nd gens in the world.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Recently I have been looking at Audemar Piguet Royal Oak Offshore's, and I happen to be wearing my Monster (lol, yeah....a far cry from the APROO) BUT, I LOVE my Monsters!!!! They are so much fun, I love the Rocket at noon, and if you are a little creative...They look like a Seiko ROO  Apologies for the quick crappy pic

View attachment 12537801


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

SRP313K (Dracula) on a red perlon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Swapped out the bracelet for a Zulu strap. Makes it quite a lot lighter 

























I also took the opportunity to get these very cool lume shots:

















You can see more of each on Imgur:
Watch:


http://imgur.com/vlEie

Lume:


http://imgur.com/0xHzV


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

From 2004









Pretty good lume considering it's 14 years old


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

My Gen 1 on cudafrane beside my Tudor Pelagos blue. This thing is STILL punching way above its weight class after all these years.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

SBDC023









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dhd1954 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Newly arrived today


----------



## mradult (Aug 13, 2017)

Shrouded monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Returned from repair yesterday


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

October is here!!!!! This is my idea of Heaven on Earth


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Soccer Saturday with the OM.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd still kill for a SS ver2, but I'm insanely attracted to my black gold.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just before changing for dinner tonight!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20171007_130636 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171007_130736 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Selling this bad boy


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Autumn Vibes










IG: th3measure


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

In honor of Friday the 13th #Dracula #Bloody #Monster


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm wearing my guess for Frankenstein's monster's watch!

https://goo.gl/images/38tgi8









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I see too few third gen here, where are there?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Shortyg83 (Jan 9, 2015)

My Current monsters.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Seiko Monsters 15102017 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I got up this morning and thought it was Friday..... Nope, having a second cup of coffee to regroup and look at the calendar!

Ps... File photos.. 









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Gen 1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have much nicer watches, but what is it about these Monsters that gets under your skin I've yet to figure out. I've got 2, considered selling both many times before, but just can't ever do it.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Wore this baby yesterday,anticipating Halloween.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Glacier Monster


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Going to be wearing this to a Monster Mash! tomorrow night the 31st, here in Michigan!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Great photo!


nanuq said:


> Glacier Monster


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

nanuq said:


> Glacier Monster


wonderful photo


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there anything better than the Monster for Halloween?










IG: th3measure


----------



## kudajingkrak (Nov 4, 2015)

Big Baby SRP637 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

To quote a fellow WUS member, "The Monster is so ugly you need to hold one to appreciate it."


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Gen 1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Just when I am thinking about letting go my almost 15 year old Monster.... I see Chris pic !

Lol


ChristopherChia said:


>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Please.... Pretty please ! Tag me when you get to post a SOTC !!! Lol
.


yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Fresh sapphire install.


----------



## tayyabpirzada (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

SKOBR said:


>


?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


I am waiting to see the wrist shot of the Purple


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi guys, I have a Seiko srpa83 that has alignment issues (photo) I was just wondering if you think it could be fixed by a local watchmaker or should I send it to Seiko here in the USA? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk

Both triangles actually line up but the internal chapter ring just needs to go to the left a little...


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Orange monster. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Not mine but how cool is that!


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

navjing0614 said:


> Orange monster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hello from H-town as well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Orange second generation


----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine posing with a few benjamins!


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mradult (Aug 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Very excited to have my Monster back in operation! The hair spring broke a few years ago and I've been meaning to get it fixed. Tried finding replacements online for the balance complete since I'm just a novice and was not going to try to install a new spring. Nothing I could find online that was specific for the 7s26b movement. Was going to just buy another watch and have someone swap the movement or buy the movement outright. Finally decided to try something crazy and it worked. I swapped the complete balance/spring for an Invicta 8926ob nh35. I compared the balances and they were very similar and decided what the heck it's worth a try. I was very surprised when it worked! Now checking accuracy but so far so good. Thought I would share 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

One of two Snow Monsters incoming 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

domed Sapphire crystal


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Green Monster incoming.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Different day...different monster 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulations sir, twins.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

This bad boy for today









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_b_on_time (Jan 11, 2013)

My Monsters in their current configuration.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Green King.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dracula in its natural environment








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 4string (Dec 24, 2017)

1st gen on NatoStrapCo 3 ring Zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daz_B (Dec 10, 2017)

Got this one today.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Put mine on a ZRC NATO yesterday, like it!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


Daz_B said:


> Got this one today.
> 
> View attachment 12762475


----------



## Daz_B (Dec 10, 2017)

champ13 said:


> nice shot


 Thanks


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well worn bezel.😊


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Time Seller said:


>


I used to not really even wear watches. I went through a string of cheap watches about a decade ago and decided I wanted a better watch than the cheap quartz watches I was wearing. Eventually decided on a dive watch for their sporting looks, great legibility and rugged durability. So I eventually narrowed it down between a Seiko Monster 2nd Generation (SRP307K1) or a black dial Deep Blue Sea Diver 1K. I sadly went with the Deep Blue (no offence to DB fans). It was big and heavy and the bracelet broke after about 2 years of wear. It just wasn't for me.

Over the years the design of the Monster has grown on me and I just love the watch. My biggest watch related regret was not picking up my favourite Monster, the SRP307K1, when they were around for $200 new. I know I could find a used one but I love getting new watches and knowing every scratch and chip they get along the way. The watches tell a story as they age. That stainless steel bezel that looks great with scratches, the red tipped second hand, lumed markers and day/date display check all of my boxes. Didn't like the 3rd generation ones as much mostly due to the date only, cyclops and double the price just for the 6R15 movement. Even though I've never owned a Monster I still think of it as one of my grails, a watch that got me into the hobby of collecting more watches than I ever need.

Hoping Seiko does a new 4th Gen 4R36 soon so that I can get a black one. Love this thread. Keep all the great photos coming. :-!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

blastoff


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

my Gen1 keeper.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Second gen OM with prospex logo.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

pekshn89 said:


> Dracula in its natural environment
> View attachment 12735599
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


Ok that is awesome!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pokpok said:


> Ok that is awesome!


so the OP is a Dentist?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes he is. Had 4 monsters (om1, om2, orange black and dracula). But my taste has changed so I am now into something less agresive and bold (turtles for example).

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

Ordered my first monster a few days ago. Can't wait to get it! It's an srp315 and it should arrive tomorrow! Will post pics when I get it!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

Do you guys like the monster on a bracelet or a nice rubber strap? I am used to bonetto cinturini rubber dive strap. Thoughts?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

Delete


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

jmtjr278 said:


> Do you guys like the monster on a bracelet or a nice rubber strap? I am used to bonetto cinturini rubber dive strap. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I prefer my Monsters on the OEM bracelet or a NATO. For a rubber strap I prefer the MM300's strap.. IMO looks great on the Monster.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome mod! Did you just paint the chapter ring all black? Gives it a whole new look, even more menacing. The sandblasting helps, too, of course.

Are the minute dashes still vaguely visible? That would be cool, cause functional if needed.



cmdErrX said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> Awesome mod! Did you just paint the chapter ring all black? Gives it a whole new look, even more menacing. The sandblasting helps, too, of course.
> 
> Are the minute dashes still vaguely visible? That would be cool, cause functional if needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! All of the work was done @MotorCityWatchWorks. The cerakot finish is the "dark earth" and the chapter ring is new, not painted. The minute dashes are no longer there, just the shark tooth markers. This is the second watch I own that has been to Motor City and from my experience Jay does great work and I am pleased.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

SRP581 "Sea Monster" in three different outfits (please pardon the dust):







OEM PVD bracelet








Hadley Roma oil tanned chestnut leather strap








Navy NATO strap w/PVD hardware


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

pokpok said:


> Ok that is awesome!


Yeah... never mess with a guy who is willing to yank out one his own teeth (anesthesia free) just for a watch photo.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

pekshn89 said:


> Dracula in its natural environment
> View attachment 12735599
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


I recommend posting this photo in the "Watch pics with something interesting in the background/foreground" thread.
A tooth, held in the tight side of a pair of pliers, is something I consider to be interesting.

If my copy & paste skills work as planned, this link should take you there. --> Watch pics with something interesting in the background/foreground
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4241642&share_type=t


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

Just got it! Like it a ton. Looks much better in person. Pictures do not do it justice. The mixture of brushed and polished and PVD is just very nice. 2 new bands on the way. A watchadoo and an isofrane. Never tried either. Wish me luck!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

timetellinnoob, I'm probably the only person in this forum who does not know, but could you please identify that cool strap? Thanks.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Splinter Faction said:


> timetellinnoob, I'm probably the only person in this forum who does not know, but could you please identify that cool strap? Thanks.


Uncle Seiko Tropic =)


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

jmtjr278 said:


> Just got it! Like it a ton. Looks much better in person. Pictures do not do it justice. The mixture of brushed and polished and PVD is just very nice. 2 new bands on the way. A watchadoo and an isofrane. Never tried either. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on a NATO too 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

The nato straps that I bought on black Friday finally showed up this is one of them on my Orange Monster, winning combination in my opinion.


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> Looks great on a NATO too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blushark? Looks sweet! Never been a fan of nato straps though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Haven't had this on since Thanksgiving, had to let it out of the cage..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

My SRP307, starting to appreciate it more lately.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12796669
> 
> 
> View attachment 12796671


How do you like that bezel? they do look pretty good.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> How do you like that bezel? they do look pretty good.


Yes, I like my CEO Desk Diver LE ;-)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just got home from work. Another day. Another dollar............ for Uncle Sam.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the cool transition this strap makes into the Monster lugs.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

PVD monster:


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12796669
> 
> 
> View attachment 12796671


Where did you get the bezel? I would like to try one on my srp583..

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Just chillin'
View attachment _DSC8504.JPG


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

My daily wearer for many years...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

do you think that we will see a 4th gen soon?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> do you think that we will see a 4th gen soon?


they are still selling baby monsters...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

knightRider said:


> they are still selling baby monsters...


and how is related to 4th gen?


----------



## peterswe86 (Jan 4, 2018)

Edit: pic messed up. Just got it last week.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Double post!


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's mine...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice


Slm643 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sea monster:


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster with ALOX blasted case and bracelet









in shade


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

I finally got one, now I am hooked.......


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Preparing orange juice for the family...












































And then taking a shower...


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Double post!


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

Just fitted my new watchadoo! Loving it so far!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hippopotamodon said:


> Preparing orange juice for the family...


Very creative shoot! It's perfect!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone have a shot of a black monster with a stainless steel bezel? Post em! 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Super Blue:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

I put my second gen black monster on a ToxicNATO today. I like it!


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like this online retailer has the navy blue Monster in stock. I am sure this has been previously released but they are calling it new


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12843539
> 
> 
> View attachment 12843541


Blue Bird bezel?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

New style Orange baby:


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

A thumbs up if you recognise the book...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fatvette said:


> Looks like this online retailer has the navy blue Monster in stock. I am sure this has been previously released but they are calling it new


3rd generation with the 6r15 movement..

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 12844523
> 
> 
> A thumbs up if you recognise the book...


I've read most of Stephen Kings books, bit of a fan...... but i dont recognise that cover.
What book is it ?


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


> I've read most of Stephen Kings books, bit of a fan...... but i dont recognise that cover.
> What book is it ?


It is Roadwork, published under the pseudonym Richard Backman. To be honest I am not sure if the English version bears the same cover, so you may have read it with another cover. We, the readers of King here in Greece are very happy because tomorrow the third part of the Mercedes trilogy, End of Watch, hits the shelves! No, it has nothing to do with wrist watches!


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Hippopotamodon said:


> It is Roadwork, published under the pseudonym Richard Backman. To be honest I am not sure if the English version bears the same cover, so you may have read it with another cover. We, the readers of King here in Greece are very happy because tomorrow the third part of the Mercedes trilogy, End of Watch, hits the shelves! No, it has nothing to do with wrist watches!


Ah right...... When i read it, it was one of four stories in The Bachman Books.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

As to being a watch pic photographer, I stink!!
But why bother to post a pics (pics) of my SKX779 B M?
Every watch afficianado on this planet has seen one (or 5)

Luv this watch but just wish I had the Gen 2 version with a
4R36. Liv n learn!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

It's been four years now since I bought my orange monster. I bought it for the soul purpose of wearing it at work while operating my drill rig drilling wells and other miscellaneous work around the house and such. Its been covered with all sorts of slop from work, rain, sleet, snow, hot and cold.

It keeps on kicking ass.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Orange Monster on mesh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there someone who will order this beauty?

Seiko Monster Jade third generation (SZSC005)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am second-guessing my desire for a SZSC005 Jade Monster because I would prefer it have a matte, unpatterned dial. This sentiment is bolstered by catching my SZSC003 Blue Ocean Monster in rare light.


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Some lobby time with a first gen.


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

guspech750 said:


> It's been four years now since I bought my orange monster.


Where can someone get that band? I love it and would rock it on my 1st gen OM and maybe BM too.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Diggs84 said:


> Where can someone get that band? I love it and would rock it on my 1st gen OM and maybe BM too.


Watchgecko have similar ones...... this is just one of theirs.

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-pvc-rubber-z20-z22-replacement-watch-strap.php


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Gen 3, blue


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

SKZ331 Snow LE.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Nice matching the strap with the lume! Also big props on not sporting the NATO strap man-bun!


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Nice matching the strap with the lume! Also big props on not sporting the NATO strap man-bun!


Thanks! It's a Maratac 3 ring.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Diggs84 said:


> Where can someone get that band? I love it and would rock it on my 1st gen OM and maybe BM too.





BikerJeff said:


> Watchgecko have similar ones...... this is just one of theirs.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-pvc-rubber-z20-z22-replacement-watch-strap.php


Bingo! That's where I got my strap. My orange strap has faded some. But I still like it way more than the OEM strap that I wore out.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ..Also big props on not sporting the NATO strap man-bun!


I have to ask what is a "NATO strap man-bun"?

IG: th3measure


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> I have to ask what is a "NATO strap man-bun"?
> 
> IG: th3measure


I think he's referring to the strap being tucked back into the hardware.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

pokpok said:


> I think he's referring to the strap being tucked back into the hardware.


Not just being tucked in, but with a huge loop that rises above the watch....... i think it looks odd as well.


----------



## tri5cui7 (Dec 15, 2017)

My three beautiful orange monsters. The first watch I truly fell in love with!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

pokpok said:


> I think he's referring to the strap being tucked back into the hardware.





BikerJeff said:


> Not just being tucked in, but with a huge loop that rises above the watch....... i think it looks odd as well.


Ahhh..got it thanks guys. I like having a tuck back on my NATOS, but don't like the loop rising above the watch either. I agree it looks odd.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

tri5cui7 said:


> My three beautiful orange monsters. The first watch I truly fell in love with!!


I love it!


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Ahhh..got it thanks guys. I like having a tuck back on my NATOS, but don't like the loop rising above the watch either. I agree it looks odd.
> 
> IG: th3measure


I typically cut the bottom piece out. I can then let the watch sit in the middle of the strap. It does 2 things. A) Any extra length can be tucked on the underside of the wrist and B) Gives it a cleaner look just like a leather strap or bracelet without compromising the security of a nato strap.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

As far as Nato straps go.... I tend to wear them with as much of the excess tucked in as possible, i also try to get the keepers as far round the back of the wrist i can. I think this gives it a tidier look.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> As far as Nato straps go.... I tend to wear them with as much of the excess tucked in as possible, i also try to get the keepers as far round the back of the wrist i can. I think this gives it a tidier look.
> 
> View attachment 12873975


where's the strap from?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> where's the strap from?


Its just one of the £1 Chinese cheapies on Ebay. Although its better quality than some i've had.
I've since put this baby monster on a Seiko bracelet


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

What strap is that?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

jcartw20 said:


> What strap is that?


Its just a plain black nato..... Or are you asking the Seiko bracelet i recently put on ?


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sorry, that question was supposed to be directed to an earlier pic by another user. Accidentally hit 'quick reply' instead of 'reply with quote'. Thanks anyway.


BikerJeff said:


> Its just a plain black nato..... Or are you asking the Seiko bracelet i recently put on ?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there someone who can tell me a shop where to buy the sbdc025 third gen black monster? I don't find it anywhere. Please help.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> Is there someone who can tell me a shop where to buy the sbdc025 third gen black monster? I don't find it anywhere. Please help.


Discontinued and sold out at most places so your best bet is ebay or buy the SZSC003 which can still be had new which is dark blue almost looks black


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jasd said:


> sblantipodi said:
> 
> 
> > Is there someone who can tell me a shop where to buy the sbdc025 third gen black monster? I don't find it anywhere. Please help.
> ...


I can't realize how they can discontinue the black monster.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

There's 2 SBDC025 listed on eBay right now.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

pokpok said:


> There's 2 SBDC025 listed on eBay right now.


Yup, and there are 2 on Yahoo! Japan Auctions. Pricey.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

pokpok said:


> There's 2 SBDC025 listed on eBay right now.


2 in the entire world sold at double the price of the regular price doesn't seems a good offer.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> 2 in the entire world sold at double the price of the regular price doesn't seems a good offer.


Do you own one?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Do you own one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I have the SRP307 (2nd gen black monster) but I would like to get a third gen.
Why?


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah that is pretty crazy


sblantipodi said:


> 2 in the entire world sold at double the price of the regular price doesn't seems a good offer.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just curious, I have a Srp583 and I would like a 2nd gen stainless steel one but the timing is not right as I'm saving for a vacation right now.. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Dan3612 said:


> Yeah that is pretty crazy


the most irritating thig is that Monster seems discontinued.
All series are not to be found.

1st, 2nd gen, 3rd gen, all the same.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

SRP309 with ar coated sapphire:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> the most irritating thig is that Monster seems discontinued.
> All series are not to be found.
> 
> 1st, 2nd gen, 3rd gen, all the same.


I think you can still find one in mint condition for around USD $500 shipped from Japan which is a lot but a 25% premium on top of the original price is better than double.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> I have the SRP307 (2nd gen black monster) but I would like to get a third gen.
> Why?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45236759

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Picked up the SRP315 Seiko Monster to add to my SRP313 Dracula. Hopefully one day I can find an Orange Monster for a reasonable price and add to the collection.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

and not to be left out, its black brother


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)

Reminds me of warm summer days...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr.TD said:


> Reminds me of warm summer days...
> View attachment 12880823


very sad that I don't find a third gen in the entire world market.
only two on ebays


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> very sad that I don't find a third gen in the entire world market.
> only two on ebays


Yeah, that is a hard to find watch. But if you were looking for the third gen black monster - szsc003 is a great option as already mentioned. It has a dark blue dial which often seems black. There are few of them on Ebay right now and they are reasonably priced for the 3rd gen.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr.TD said:


> Yeah, that is a hard to find watch. But if you were looking for the third gen black monster - szsc003 is a great option as already mentioned. It has a dark blue dial which often seems black. There are few of them on Ebay right now and they are reasonably priced for the 3rd gen.


I don't want the blu, I want the black or the jade one. 
Waiting for the jade one to be released and to see some other photos to know if it can be as good as the black one.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

SRP Monster with first generation dial and a sapphire crystal. My ultimate Monster.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

A couple of better pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's my Shrouded Blue Monster with my new Miltat bracelet, I just got sized today, I didn't even set the time..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This one is due for a 14 Feb release and I'm in. Who else has one coming in?? :think:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> This one is due for a 14 Feb release and I'm in. Who else has one coming in?? :think:


they are sold out.
seiko idiocy


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> This one is due for a 14 Feb release and I'm in. Who else has one coming in?? :think:


Mine on the way


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

A quick Lume shot after a emergency Valentine flower run!














Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Mine on the way


And mine also can't wait


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Monster in a tuna can









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

no one get the jade monster?


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> no one get the jade monster?


Mine just left NY this morning, should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Not quite as obnoxious as an orange monster but not quite as sterile as a black monster, the perfect medium between purposeful looks and quirkiness:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

pokpok said:


> Mine just left NY this morning, should arrive tomorrow.


I missed delivery. Went out of house briefly and that is when USPS guy came and left with a delivery attempt sticker! damn


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Came yesterday:


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Wrist shot of Jade


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> View attachment 12901121


Try editing your post, remove pic, and upload pic again...... Its the only way i can pics to post on this forum now.

Its become a ******* pita.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

BikerJeff said:


> Try editing your post, remove pic, and upload pic again...... Its the only way i can pics to post on this forum now.
> 
> Its become a ******* pita.


Thanks. I got a new PC. Never had this on my old one. Maybe some setting? It is odd though.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Thanks. I got a new PC. Never had this on my old one. Maybe some setting? It is odd though.


Its a forum issue, i've been having probs with pics for the last couple of weeks. Other posters also having probs too, although some seem to post pics ok.
Dunno why the admin cant fix it !


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> View attachment 12901237


magnificent


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Just arrived today. I love the jade dial, it's really beautiful!! :-!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just arrived today. I love the jade dial, it's really beautiful!! :-!


In photos, it looks more like a rich green Jade than emerald. I'm back on Team Jade Monster!


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow... That's all I can say, except now you need one of these! I wish I could afford one right now, You have a really nice pair of Monsters!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BikerJeff said:


> Its a forum issue, i've been having probs with pics for the last couple of weeks. Other posters also having probs too, although some seem to post pics ok.
> Dunno why the admin cant fix it !


yea almost every time i've posted pics lately, they show up as missing attachments, so i immediately EDIT, and just use the same pics (in a different order, usually) and then it works on completing the edit.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just arrived today. I love the jade dial, it's really beautiful!! :-!


amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> yea almost every time i've posted pics lately, they show up as missing attachments, so i immediately EDIT, and just use the same pics (in a different order, usually) and then it works on completing the edit.


Yes, i've had to do an edit. Usually by deleting the pic and then uploading again.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

orange baby:


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

*SKX781 "Monstre orange *


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

*SKX779 « monstre noir*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SZSC003 with SRP581 bezel....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Presidents Day, my girlfriend is home today and I am wearing this.. Shrouded Monster with my new Miltat bracelet..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

where are the jade monsters?
post your photoooos...

do you think that a 4th gen is imminent?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

regular old 1st Gen


----------



## J Crew (Aug 3, 2012)

wooster1853 said:


> View attachment 1461126
> 
> 
> Last march mine was almost 2000 meters above MSL on top of Kasprowy Wierch mountain in Zakopane, Poland.


Boom... that's the one right there!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I love it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Now I have two monsters. I doubt they will be the last.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Possibly repeats but It's the though that counts, right?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

really love the third gen monster.


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Rocket hour! Sweet


timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12911065
> 
> 
> regular old 1st Gen


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just picked up a black gen 1 monster, I feel the monster fever burning (again)!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

grayfox8647 said:


> Rocket hour! Sweet


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

In pre-op, waiting for my girlfriend to go to foot surgery...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Had a SKX-781 for 10+ years and recently sold it. I thought I'd had my fill of Monsters. I was wrong. I came upon a good price for the SRP315 and it arrived today.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Just got this one back from family member 

Glad to see that it has been "well enjoyed", that's what watches is all about.


----------



## JCB0920 (Feb 19, 2018)

Good Morning Monster Lovers!

As a PSA, I thought I'd let you know Watches88.com currently has a few new Gen 1 and Gen 2 Monsters for sale (Seiko Divers, Page 3).

I can't speak to their inventory but I picked up SRP309K2 (Gen 2, Orange dial, rubber strap) last night, got my DHL shipping confirmation this morning and that model is now "Out of Stock" on their site. They've got the black dial Gen 1 (SKX779) on bracelet and rubber strap as well as the orange dial Gen 1 (SKX781) on bracelet and rubber strap. It appears the orange dial Gen 2 on bracelet (SRP309K1) is still in stock. As I mentioned, I snagged the last SRP309K2.

Anywho, prices aren't cheap but if you're like me and this is your first Monster or if you're a seasoned Monster collector and you long for the days of Prospex free branding, it may be worth a look. I can't speak highly enough of Watches88. I ordered the watch last night and it'll be here this Thursday (east coast US). In case you're wondering/suspicious, I have zero affiliation with the site. I just happened to stumble across them in another WUS forum post and am more than pleased with their offerings and service. Hope this helps! I'll post pics when mine arrives later this week.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Scream Dracula, Scream!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

lol











RLextherobot said:


> Scream Dracula, Scream!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Sold my orange monster 2nd gen right before they discontinued it and now I'm regretting that so much.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

tdakuma said:


> Sold my orange monster 2nd gen right before they discontinued it and now I'm regretting that so much.


I feel your pain, I'm not ready to pay 500 for a 3rd generation, I think I will wait for the next generation.. I really want a stainless steel one all I have now is this..















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

My first Monster, an SZSC003, arrived today from Japan. Took off the bracelet right away (didn't even remove the plastic) and put it on a gray/blue nylon strap that matches the dial almost perfectly. It's true what everyone says--the blue is quite dark. Shows up best in direct sunlight. So far loving how casual it wears without the flash of the bracelet. I will do a full review after I've worn it for a few days.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Scream Dracula, Scream!
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hey, what brand strap is this? Looks great!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Hey, what brand strap is this? Looks great!


A Toxic ShizNit Nato! Very comfy "seatbelt" style strap, and the first option other than the bracelet I like on the Monster. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Terry Lennox said:


> My first Monster, an SZSC003, arrived today from Japan. Took off the bracelet right away (didn't even remove the plastic) and put it on a gray/blue nylon strap that matches the dial almost perfectly. It's true what everyone says--the blue is quite dark. Shows up best in direct sunlight. So far loving how casual it wears without the flash of the bracelet. I will do a full review after I've worn it for a few days.


where is the strap from ?


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

NOS Fang twins.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

knightRider said:


> where is the strap from ?


Clockwork Synergy Lead Grey Premium Nato w/ brushed steel.

I cut the extra part to turn it into a Zulu style strap so it is less bulky, and then I wear it low on the strap to keep the hardware underneath (down under style).


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Wearing this today. It's been a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

1st of each month the Power Blue gets a few hours wrist time.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SZEN006 in a SRP315 case, regular crown and bezel.....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SRP583 in a stainless case, this was just the "leftovers" from some 1 off mods, and ended up being one of my favorites....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

My "Darth Monster" Mod.......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow cool mods! Anyone got a Srp583 with a stainless steel bezel? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

After selling my first gen orange, this is the closest thing I have to a monster in my collection...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Howa said:


> SZEN006 in a SRP315 case, regular crown and bezel.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Looks much better with SS.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monster in the shade:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Heads up!!!

Seiko Baby Snow Monster SRP481 for $160 on ebay and $167 at Jomashop

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-SR...-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch/142603002935

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp481.html


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

My OM posing in black and white.










IG: th3measure


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I only hope that after the SARBY, Alpinist and MM300, the Monsters are not on the "discontinued" series.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Are the Gen 1's not very popular compared to Gen 2 models? I have had this one for sale almost a week without any bites. Love black but also have orange and only one color can stay.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Guess I'm gonna have to learn a little Arabic.....just got my SRP309 J version and it has Arabic date-wheel, pretty cool just because it's different.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Toxic 'shiznit', admiralty.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Actually have a recent picture of my Seiko Orange Monster generation 2. I took off the bezel to find out why it was so tight to turn. Checked the gasket, added some silicone grease to it as well as the spring. Seems a lot better now. First time removing the bezel since I got it back in 2011 or 2012. I love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Howa said:


> Guess I'm gonna have to learn a little Arabic.....just got my SRP309 J version and it has Arabic date-wheel, pretty cool just because it's different.


I love the Arabic day wheel. It might be my favorite alternate language day wheel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

If I'm going to be funny, I at least need to include a watch.This is as close as I have. It is 43.5mm wide w/crown 13mm thick and 48mm L.The lugs are 18mm.There is lume on the hands, indices and bezel.It also has Indiglo. All ss case and bracelet wr 200 metrs.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Gen 3


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Gen 3 Monsters are in stock at Long Island Watch. Marc did a video on YT showing the Green and Blue he was able to get from Japan.

Interestingly, the prices are higher than you can find from Japan sellers if you look around.

Also Marc said he does not think they are limited editions. Only that they are Japan models.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Were in stock. Now only the blue left.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> Gen 3 Monsters are in stock at Long Island Watch. Marc did a video on YT showing the Green and Blue he was able to get from Japan.
> 
> Interestingly, the prices are higher than you can find from Japan sellers if you look around.
> 
> Also Marc said he does not think they are limited editions. Only that they are Japan models.


Yeah I'm a big supporter of Marc and LIW but $625 for a monster is insane. Not sure why but his prices are almost always higher on the JDM watches he sells. The blue SZSC003 can be had for just over $500 straight from Japan and has been around for a year already. These are maybe not "limited" runs but I don't think they produce them for long. The black SBDC025 and orange SBDC023 seemed to only be around a year before they dissapeared. The blue SZSC003 has already been around a year in Japan and I'm betting it has been replaced on the production line by the jade monster SZSC005. For $625 I'll wait until they do a worldwide release of a 4th generation Seiko Monster with the 4R36 day/date movement for $400 or less. The 6R15 is a great movement but not worth the $200+ price increase.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've been thinking about about the pricing of the 4r36, 6r15 lately and I'm not really comfortable with it, I mean Seiko is putting the 4r36 in 180.00 watches, all the way up to 640.00! 795.00 retail. Some of the 6r15 are in watches that retail at 1100.00! I generally buy a watch for the looks... The movement comes 2nd, the only time it was the other way around is because I wanted a watch with a 28, 800 bph, that cost me less than 700.00, it was a Seiko also! So I'm kinda perplexed... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

I’m not paying $600 for a monster. I AM NOT PAYING $600 for a monster. I am not..... yet


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I've been thinking about about the pricing of the 4r36, 6r15 lately and I'm not really comfortable with it, I mean Seiko is putting the 4r36 in 180.00 watches, all the way up to 640.00! 795.00 retail. Some of the 6r15 are in watches that retail at 1100.00! I generally buy a watch for the looks... The movement comes 2nd, the only time it was the other way around is because I wanted a watch with a 28, 800 bph, that cost me less than 700.00, it was a Seiko also! So I'm kinda perplexed...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


The design and finish of the green jade is worth the price. I know cuz I'm looking at mine.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Gen 3 Monsters are in stock at Long Island Watch. Marc did a video on YT showing the Green and Blue he was able to get from Japan.
> 
> Interestingly, the prices are higher than you can find from Japan sellers if you look around.
> 
> Also Marc said he does not think they are limited editions. Only that they are Japan models.


I think hes buying them full retail then mark it up for a margin since these arent officially exported. But then I wonder how he got so many supplies.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> I'm not paying $600 for a monster. I AM NOT PAYING $600 for a monster. I am not..... yet


Well if they stop producing it, you might have to pay 800 or more if you want one.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> I'm not paying $600 for a monster. I AM NOT PAYING $600 for a monster. I am not..... yet


Well if they stop producing it, you might have to pay 800 or more if you want one.


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Gen 3 black


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

current rotation....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Awesome collection! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

situ said:


> I think hes buying them full retail then mark it up for a margin since these arent officially exported. But then I wonder how he got so many supplies.


I'm sure Marc has contacts in Asia who can get small quantities at little below retail price but above cost. His supplier must make his margin, too. Marc also has to pay to have them insured and shipped over so that can add a bit to what he has to charge. Given a relatively high cost of acquisition, his margin on these are definitely in low single digit percentages even at his prices.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

situ said:


> The design and finish of the green jade is worth the price. I know cuz I'm looking at mine.


Huh? It's the exact same case finishing as on a 2nd gen Monster which could be had for $250 not that long ago. Sorry I love Monsters too but they aren't worth $625. Lots of nicer pieces for that price.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Huh? It's the exact same case finishing as on a 2nd gen Monster which could be had for $250 not that long ago. Sorry I love Monsters too but they aren't worth $625. Lots of nicer pieces for that price.


Like what?
It's all subjective, why have a pop at people spending on what they like?


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea when they release the new Monsters? If there were to release them. I was hoping it might be with Basel 2018 this month, but perhaps that is just wishful thinking.

I think it’s a special 25th anniversary for Grand Seiko or something like that. It most likely overshadows any Monster release.
Another question, the SZSC003 darker blue Monster 3rd generation has been in production for a while. Have they been producing them longer than the SBDC023 and SBDC025? Are they directing more energy into “limited” style models like that and the SZSC005 jade monster? Honestly, I barely see any SBDC023 or SBDC025 models around, even used. I really hope a lot of people got some and are just enjoying them too much to be bothered selling them. 

It just seems like the market has a lot more of the SZSC003 and SZSC005. You would think that the black and orange models would be popping up as well if only at inflated prices as well.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Huh? It's the exact same case finishing as on a 2nd gen Monster which could be had for $250 not that long ago. Sorry I love Monsters too but they aren't worth $625. Lots of nicer pieces for that price.


Maybe its the stunning dial? Hard to say. Plus it has an upgraded movement.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Like what?
> It's all subjective, why have a pop at people spending on what they like?


Certina DS Action automatic
Tissot Seastar automatic
Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman
Mido Ocean Star

Not telling anyone how to spend their money. But a fancy dial and 6R15 are not worth $400. I don't think anyone would disagree with that.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ursus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this? It looks awesome!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Certina DS Action automatic
> Tissot Seastar automatic
> Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman
> Mido Ocean Star
> ...


I would, those watches are similar to Seiko monster. Let's agree to differ.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

hope to see a restock of the black third gen monster soon in some shops...
or why not, a fourth gen one.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> hope to see a restock of the black third gen monster soon in some shops...
> or why not, a fourth gen one.


There hasn't been new stock of the black or orange 3rd generation models for over a year suggesting they haven't been produced for some time.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> There hasn't been new stock of the black or orange 3rd generation models for over a year suggesting they haven't been produced for some time.


sad thing


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if they brought back the orange Gen 3 at some point.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Jade, baby:


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> What strap is this? It looks awesome!


Thanks! You can find it here: www.degriffstraps.com
Currently not in rotation but they'll be back for spring any day now


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

This 1st Gen Orange Monster was my first good watch and was on my wrist constantly for about 6 years. It was really scratched up and the black paint was almost completely worn off of the bezel. I had pretty much stopped wearing it, so I decided to freshen it up with a new bracelet and bezel. The case still has some scrathes but it looks almost new again now.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Gen 3 Jade on MM strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

danshort said:


> This 1st Gen Orange Monster was my first good watch and was on my wrist constantly for about 6 years. It was really scratched up and the black paint was almost completely worn off of the bezel. I had pretty much stopped wearing it, so I decided to freshen it up with a new bracelet and bezel. The case still has some scrathes but it looks almost new again now.


Beautiful, where did you get the bezel?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Beautiful, where did you get the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I ordered it from chronograph.com. The old bezel was clicking a little soft and after I popped it off, I found that one of the little teeth on the click spring was broken off. So, I put this new bezel on without the spring. The little rubber gasket gives it just enough resistance, even without the spring, and I'm actually kinda liking it without a click. It's obviously bi-directional, but that isn't bothering me for now. If I can find the part, I may end up fixing it at some point though. Chronograph has the same part for the SKX007/009 - does anyone know if that particular part is interchangeable with the monster?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

danshort said:


> I ordered it from chronograph.com. The old bezel was clicking a little soft and after I popped it off, I found that one of the little teeth on the click spring was broken off. So, I put this new bezel on without the spring. The little rubber gasket gives it just enough resistance, even without the spring, and I'm actually kinda liking it without a click. It's obviously bi-directional, but that isn't bothering me for now. If I can find the part, I may end up fixing it at some point though. Chronograph has the same part for the SKX007/009 - does anyone know if that particular part is interchangeable with the monster?


Not me, as I've never done anything like this before, just changed a few strap & bracelets, but I was thinking about putting a stainless steel bezel on my Srp583, thanks for the info!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Meeting of the generations


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Ice:


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally found a First Gen Black Monster in awesome condition. Love it, missed my Orange I had 4 years ago...








​


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Lake monster


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Monster experts, check this out. It looks very suspect to me.
Someone's apparently replaced the lume, and the hands are missing the lume completely. :-s
The seller says the lume is weak due to age, which we all know is BS with any monster, regardless of age, as far as I have ever heard.
Supposed to be a "very rare early Japan model". Yeah sure.... :roll: Very weird!
https://www.ebay.de/itm/seiko-skx77...446692?hash=item5d7c203f64:g:3YMAAOSwRk9ao~RX


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Monster experts, check this out. It looks very suspect to me.
> Someone's apparently replaced the lume, and the hands are missing the lume completely. :-s
> The seller says the lume is weak due to age, which we all know is BS with any monster, regardless of age, as far as I have ever heard.
> Supposed to be a "very rare early Japan model". Yeah sure.... :roll: Very weird!
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/seiko-skx77...446692?hash=item5d7c203f64:g:3YMAAOSwRk9ao~RX


ouch on the price!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks to me like its been severely messed with, rather than a "very rare" model no one's familiar with.... :think:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Time Seller said:


> Looks to me like its been severely messed with, rather than a "very rare" model no one's familiar with.... :think:


I'd agree. I'm no expert, but if the lume had fallen off the hands of expect to see it floating around the dial. I would guess the hands were deliberately "skeletonised".

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Time Seller said:


> Looks to me like its been severely messed with, rather than a "very rare" model no one's familiar with.... :think:


I was going to say something very similar.
I think it is a custom mod job, not a rare model.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

sea monster on funky monster nato:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

knightRider said:


> sea monster on funky monster nato:


It would be nice if those Natos were made in other colors!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> It would be nice if those Natos were made in other colors!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Agreed, orange and black..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Orange black in the shade:


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Baselworld is finished and no word on Monsters... Shame on Seiko


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> Baselworld is finished and no word on Monsters... Shame on Seiko


The Gen3 is still available and in production so why would they announce another one?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

situ said:


> The Gen3 is still available and in production so why would they announce another one?


Not the iconic ones, the black and the orange is out of stock since more than a year now.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I want a Monster with Teeth! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> I want a Monster with Teeth!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I love the teeth. I almost got myself into watches a while back and had my eyes on one. I got a good deal on an srp315 recently, and it's waiting at home for me to get off work! I really didn't need another dive watch, and feel some remorse for buying another watch already this year, but I couldn't resist the price. Pics will follow.

Edit:
As promised, my first monster:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> Not the iconic ones, the black and the orange is out of stock since more than a year now.


They still have the Jade and its coming back in stock in June allegedly.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Received this Monster a hour ago, love the contrast of the red/black colors.








​


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

situ said:


> They still have the Jade and its coming back in stock in June allegedly.


The orange and black ones are coming back in stock in June? Or the Jade one is being restocked?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

situ said:


> They still have the Jade and its coming back in stock in June allegedly.


Jade is not the Black or Orange one, Monsters became an icon thanks to the Orange and the Black one.
How do you know that they will return in stock on June?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would wager the next new release of monsters will bring back the teeth. In my opinion the only thing selling the 3rd generation is the different color dials, ( jade & blue)... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> Jade is not the Black or Orange one, Monsters became an icon thanks to the Orange and the Black one.
> How do you know that they will return in stock on June?


Nanaple or Japan online shop


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Friday night the 13th! The Monster is loose! Taken just before lunch time...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After a couple of months in the drawer had to let the OM out.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Always love Yukon's posts. And, I love the Monster (as you can see from my posts in this thread in years past). I decided a few months ago to simplify to 2 watches (a diver and a dress). I went with the SKX as its a little more versatile than the Monster for my diver. But I sure do miss that splash of orange!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monster in the shade and new arrival:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Had this a few weeks, my 10th Monster, 1st Gen 3.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Had this a few weeks, my 10th Monster


Congratulations sir, then you are as mad as me :-!
Maybe a group shot?


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

Lord have mercy... I just placed an order for a 3rd gen "Jade Monster" only to realize that the vendor (Kenta @ japan-onlinestore.com) has a notice saying he would not be restocked on the model until the end of June. Guess I have a while to wait. It will also be my first monster.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Ice, ice, baby!


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a brand-new-in-box, never worn, Orange Monster. (Gen 1, SKX781) that I’m going to put up for sale on Ebay....$400/shipped to CONUS....buyer pays fees or Paypal Gift.

It’s shiny and sharp ;-)

Just a heads up to WUS members first |>


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My SRP315 after some light modding. A bezel and crown swap out.









Oh, if we're counting the Mini Monsters as well, then here is my SRP481.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Erion929 said:


> I have a brand-new-in-box, never worn, Orange Monster. (Gen 1, SKX781) that I'm going to put up for sale on Ebay....$400/shipped to CONUS....buyer pays fees or Paypal Gift.
> 
> It's shiny and sharp ;-)
> 
> Just a heads up to WUS members first |>


Though I'm selling a new orange one......that's because I have another one that I wear |>

Long live monsters!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I went full-blown orange today.......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Howa said:


> I went full-blown orange today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care what anyone says 2nd gen orange Monster is the best! I wish I had one!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I don't care what anyone says 2nd gen orange Monster is the best! I wish I had one!


Agree. So glad I pursued one, keeping an eye online for a reasonably priced new OM last year.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Erion929 said:


> I have a brand-new-in-box, never worn, Orange Monster. (Gen 1, SKX781) that I'm going to put up for sale on Ebay....$400/shipped to CONUS....buyer pays fees or Paypal Gift.
> 
> It's shiny and sharp ;-)
> 
> Just a heads up to WUS members first |>


Sorry for the confusion....this Monster just got sold on Ebay.

.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Flatspotter said:


>


Looks really good!


----------



## DarkuLJX (Nov 12, 2017)

Howa said:


> I went full-blown orange today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! May I ask where did you purchase the orange strap?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Flatspotter said:


>


Is that a Hirsch Robbie strap?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Howa said:


> I went full-blown orange today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a close relative from the flyweight circuit


----------



## benben23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Though I was tired of NATO's, but with the hotter temperature I discover I still love them alot









Envoyé de mon Pixel XL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trying to start the lawn mower for the first time this season!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Is that a Hirsch Robbie strap?


Yes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benben23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Love this strap on hot days









Envoyé de mon Pixel XL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

benben23 said:


> Love this strap on hot days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap is perfect for that watch!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

On a borealis rubber. I'll be trying it on a lot of natos and hopefully an engineer soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking at this thread now, makes me so regret that I sold my black monster last year.

I hope your new owner loves you.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

I sooooo regret selling both my jade monster. Wish I had kept 1.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Monsters


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Monsters


Triple. Threat. :-!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I can't decide if I should sell my Gen 1 OM. I've had it since 2007 and coming here makes me want it, but outside this vacuum of the forum, I don't wear it as much as I used to.

*Edit* Then I look at this pic and I love it again. I think my main thing is that it's not a strap monster. I just don't love the orange with most black straps, its too holloween for me.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there some shops that sells the third gen black monster?


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Monster vs. Monster


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> I can't decide if I should sell my Gen 1 OM. I've had it since 2007 and coming here makes me want it, but outside this vacuum of the forum, I don't wear it as much as I used to.
> 
> *Edit* Then I look at this pic and I love it again. I think my main thing is that it's not a strap monster. I just don't love the orange with most black straps, its too holloween for me.
> View attachment 13100327


Hey, it's NOT the Orange Monster's fault. You're running a green/blue/black camo strap with an orange/stainless watch!! That's the watch's fault? ;-)

If you don't like bracelets (original or Engineer ll), put a gray or gray/black stripe strap on it b-)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe a cream & black strap would work also..I've seen a cool orange camo Nato too, maybe you could find one in a 2 piece strap..


Erion929 said:


> Hey, it's NOT the Orange Monster's fault. You're running a green/blue/black camo strap with an orange/stainless watch!! That's the watch's fault? ;-)
> 
> If you don't like bracelets (original or Engineer ll), put a gray or gray/black stripe strap on it b-)


Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Erion929 said:


> Hey, it's NOT the Orange Monster's fault. You're running a green/blue/black camo strap with an orange/stainless watch!! That's the watch's fault? ;-)
> 
> If you don't like bracelets (original or Engineer ll), put a gray or gray/black stripe strap on it b-)


I think you misunderstood me. I actually like this camo strap on the watch. I just find most black straps are a little too Halloween for my taste. And I have lots of black straps from other watches in my collection.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> I can't decide if I should sell my Gen 1 OM. I've had it since 2007 and coming here makes me want it, but outside this vacuum of the forum, I don't wear it as much as I used to.
> 
> *Edit* Then I look at this pic and I love it again. I think my main thing is that it's not a strap monster. I just don't love the orange with most black straps, its too holloween for me.
> View attachment 13100327


I got a bunch of straps In For my black and orange gen2. Here is one. I'll be posting the rest soon.










Strap change before bed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Is that first strap brown and orange? That looks pretty cool, where is it from?


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Have a Sea monster and an Orange one. Jade on the way


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My favourite PMW.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> is there some shops that sells the third gen black monster?


Somebody has one up for under $400 in the sales forum and I have seen several close at auction for about $400 recently. I don't think it is available online but I think there are some in watch shops in Asia at retail price where the seller doesn't know what they have.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

This isn't a strap I'd normally buy, and I thought it was a deeper orange, but I couldn't pass it up for a gen 2 toothy monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Got my Jade Monster today. That might be it for a while as I've way over spent my watch budget


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Got my Jade Monster today. That might be it for a while as I've way over spent my watch budget  
View attachment 13109171


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Jade in the shade:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Monster is my favourite PMW and I cannot believe that they are trying to dismiss it.
I love this watch and I want more of it.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> Is that first strap brown and orange? That looks pretty cool, where is it from?


More olive and orange, from cheapestnatostraps.com

Another from her:










And I had it on a Chinese eBay bracelet for a week or so.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

$1 eBay nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 28, 2018)

Waiting on a Dracula Monster


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


I always thought a snowmonster dial would rock in this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 28, 2018)

3rd.gen/2nd.gen.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a pre-order for the next batch of Jade Monsters with Kenta at Japan Online Store. I was thinking that I really like the Orange SBDC023 as well and I've never had an Orange Monster before, so I contacted him to ask if that was available, or when it would next be available. He said that it was discontinued and there are no more anticipated restocking of it anywhere in Japan. That seems absolutely nuts to me. What the heck is Seiko thinking?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Monster is hard at work as always. 









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Another cheapestnatostrap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Vasily said:


> I have a pre-order for the next batch of Jade Monsters with Kenta at Japan Online Store. I was thinking that I really like the Orange SBDC023 as well and I've never had an Orange Monster before, so I contacted him to ask if that was available, or when it would next be available. He said that it was discontinued and there are no more anticipated restocking of it anywhere in Japan. That seems absolutely nuts to me. What the heck is Seiko thinking?


someone at seiko is going crazy.

Monster, SARB033-035, Alpinist SARB017, MM300, gone in one shot.
What a crazy move.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Navy and orange.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

My new (to me) SKX781 generation 1 Orange monster, just back from a full service by my trusty watchmaker and ready for summer! :-!




























This time it's here to stay.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Kohe321 said:


> My new (to me) SKX781 generation 1 Orange monster, just back from a full service by my trusty watchmaker and ready for summer! :-!
> This time it's here to stay.


Great pics! Did your watchmaker service the existing 7S26 or did he replace it with a new one? I ask because I am contemplating service on my skx now. Also considering a NH36 upgrade.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Great pics! Did your watchmaker service the existing 7S26 or did he replace it with a new one? I ask because I am contemplating service on my skx now. Also considering a NH36 upgrade.


Thanks!

He just disassembled, cleaned and oiled the movement. There was hardly any wear on it, even with the watch being 7 years old. It has apparently mostly been used as a summer watch, and spent a lot of time in the box.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Kohe321 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> He just disassembled, cleaned and oiled the movement. There was hardly any wear on it, even with the watch being 7 years old. It has apparently mostly been used as a summer watch, and spent a lot of time in the box.


How much did that cost?










Orange perlon for back deck baby pool play time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

I love how this thing comes alive in the sun!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

The Orange Monster sure is an unbeatable summer watch.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Kohe321 said:


> My new (to me) SKX781 generation 1 Orange monster, just back from a full service by my trusty watchmaker and ready for summer! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonderful photos and wonderful watch, congrats.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

"Made" these two this evening.......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Ready for liftoff!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing mine today. I just love the subtle variations in finish and color on the dial. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Howa said:


>


Love this! The "Dracula Monster"! |>


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I need to find a matching srp641 to go with this









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sea Monster was the Mountain Monster (Sasquatch?) on today's hike.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Still tinkering......I love this one!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Does this count?










Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seiko 100 years celebration:


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 Blue


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Stefan_mv (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi! Fresh member here, first time posting - although have been reading threads on here for some time!
Finally joined because I have a question I could not find an answer to, so thought I would ask the experts here.
Big Seiko fan, and have just purchased a Land Monster with a White Dial. 
I can not find this model anywhere online, not a pic or model number. 
I am aware of SNM035, SNM037, and the Prince SNM039. 
Purchased off a big Seiko fan who has over 50 Seikos, He too did not know the model number.
Some differences I have spotted -
Hands are not matching to any other Land Monster
The case back matches the Prince Land Monster with 00G0 and Sapphire Crystal imprints, No Serial # however.
Top 2 o'clock crown is different than any other Land Monster.
The obvious white dial.
Possible fake? Or one-off prototype haha xD
Still have not received the watch, I am really curious about it.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

In love since years.


----------



## Petite_mort (May 27, 2018)

Gen 2 Orange Monster SRP309 enjoying a night at the ballpark!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The one they should've made...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

All the orange makes me wear mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

cyberwarhol said:


> All the orange makes me wear mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More orange










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

Howa said:


> The one they should've made...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really cool. How do I make mine look like that?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

This one stealing a lot of wrist time.......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

bc5000 said:


> That is really cool. How do I make mine look like that?


Just drop a SRP311 into a stainless case.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

Just got my shipping notice for my pre-ordered 3rd generation Jade Monster from Kenta @ japan-onlinestore.com. Can't wait!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Ltd edition monster:


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

Seiko Snow/Ice Monster SRP481K1. Just came in. Beautiful watch.


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

Howa said:


> Just drop a SRP311 into a stainless case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If I knew where to get a stainless knurled crown I could probably just drop the SRP311 in my Gen 1 stainless Monster case, assuming the cases are the same size as Gen 2.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

bc5000 said:


> If I knew where to get a stainless knurled crown I could probably just drop the SRP311 in my Gen 1 stainless Monster case, assuming the cases are the same size as Gen 2.


Cases are the same, crowns available on ebay all day long.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I have 2 monsters currently being shipped from Singapore and Australia, and some watch straps from British Columbia and France for them. I'll post pictures when it all comes in, but I managed to buy it all new for $600 ish. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I have put my OM for sale on the sales forum. Have a look if you are interested.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The monsters came out for a cold beer tonight.....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

The stock bracelets on these look pretty nice and fits in with the aesthetics perfectly, almost. Not sure why people insist on changing them.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

situ said:


> The stock bracelets on these look pretty nice and fits in with the aesthetics perfectly, almost. Not sure why people insist on changing them.


They do weigh a fair bit so that could be a reason. Also many models don't come with the bracelet and instead have the rubber strap.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

situ said:


> The stock bracelets on these look pretty nice and fits in with the aesthetics perfectly, almost. Not sure why people insist on changing them.


Yes they look and wear just fine, but the pin and collar system is not everyone's cup of tea. I much prefer screws when resizing a bracelet.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

situ said:


> The stock bracelets on these look pretty nice and fits in with the aesthetics perfectly, almost. Not sure why people insist on changing them.


Haven't you ever heard the expression "variety is the spice of life"?


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Trusty Seiko Monster Gen Two Yobokies Mod ...*


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dude! I hope you kept the old dial, I would have done the 1st or 3rd gen, but not the 2nd.... But each to his own.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

situ said:


> The stock bracelets on these look pretty nice and fits in with the aesthetics perfectly, almost. Not sure why people insist on changing them.


The weight. Easier to wear on a Zulu.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

My first monster just got here. I FINALLY CAN JOIN THE MONSTER CLUB!!!

I didn't think it would be completely brand new even with a warranty card but it has one.
No idea if the box is original either. I'm just so happy to finally own one of these, definitely going to be my favorite of any other watch I own (until maybe I get the other monster I ordered lol).









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That's a beauty! I have one just like it! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvongies (Apr 3, 2018)

Posted my sea monster up for sale, take a look or pm if interested


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I have had several but currently have a Gen1 Orange, Gen 2 SRP309 white destro (Yobokies), Gen 2 SRP313 Bloody vampire/Dracula, SRP311, Gen3 SBDC025 black, Gen3 szsc005 jade but this Gen 2 SRP307 Black dial is my favorite of them all. Wish I could find a white shark tooth dialed gen 2 or hoping gen4 goes back to the teeth dials.

Also check this out:
https://www.60clicks.com/ultimate-seiko-monster-collectors-guide/


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Dang Howa! Beautiful piece

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> I have had several but currently have a Gen1 Orange, Gen 2 SRP309 white destro (Yobokies), Gen 2 SRP313 Bloody vampire/Dracula, SRP311, Gen3 SBDC025 black, Gen3 szsc005 jade but this Gen 2 SRP307 Black dial is my favorite of them all. Wish I could find a white shark tooth dialed gen 2 or hoping gen4 goes back to the teeth dials.
> 
> Also check this out:
> https://www.60clicks.com/ultimate-seiko-monster-collectors-guide/


I wish they would have updated that guide for the releases since 2016

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Count Blackula Mod has latched his bloody teeth into my wrist and won't let go!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's one I've been hunting for a while and purchased recently









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

calpika said:


> Here's one I've been hunting for a while and purchased recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. Is that a third gen 2017 release? Curious what you got it for.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Nice find. Is that a third gen 2017 release? Curious what you got it for.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It's a snow monster from 2012, first gen monster I think. about 1k..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

calpika said:


> It's a snow monster from 2012, first gen monster I think. about 1k..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh I forgot about those. It looks awesome and I'm sure it will hold it's value quite well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

I could easily see this Moon Monster with a stainless steel bezel and case.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

How did you miss the Srp583? Great collection by the way! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> How did you miss the Srp583? Great collection by the way!


Guess I haven't had a reasonably priced 583 pass my way when I have been paying attention. Each of these were fairly priced, which is getting more HTF lately.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> View attachment 13286379
> 
> 
> View attachment 13286383
> ...


That's awesome. Which are your top three favorite?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Horoticus said:


> Yes they look and wear just fine, but the pin and collar system is not everyone's cup of tea. I much prefer screws when resizing a bracelet.


I guess, but how often are you even dealing with the pins and collars? Size it once and that's it, right? Do it once or twice and it's not even all that difficult. I certainly wouldn't pass on one because of the method used to hold the bracelet links together.


----------



## moshe12 (Jul 8, 2018)

*3rd Generation Monster Crown misalignment*

Hello !

I have noticed the crown is not seating properly either the crown tube is bent in relation to the case or the crown inner threading is off

any body know a fix ? perhaps replace the crown ?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That's awesome. Which are your top three favorite?


Oh, jeez, I have to pick? Changes everyday. The custom Snow Monster, the OM, and the newest green Monster today, I suppose.

Tomorrow the Night Monster, Dracula and Pumpkin Jack O' Lantern.

Yesterday I wore the Sea Monster. Depends on the daily mood. So much fun having a choice.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Oh, jeez, I have to pick? Changes everyday. The custom Snow Monster, the OM, and the newest green Monster today, I suppose.
> 
> Tomorrow the Night Monster, Dracula and Pumpkin Jack O' Lantern.


Fair enough lol. I just got my srp583, I should be getting a 315 this week, and I think I'm buying a szsc005 tonight while prices (and stock) are still good.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Count Blackula is out again this evening....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Oh, jeez, I have to pick? Changes everyday. The custom Snow Monster, the OM, and the newest green Monster today, I suppose.
> 
> Tomorrow the Night Monster, Dracula and Pumpkin Jack O' Lantern.
> 
> Yesterday I wore the Sea Monster. Depends on the daily mood. So much fun having a choice.


I was the one that sold you the Purple night. I miss it so much now!!!


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

bc5000 said:


> I could easily see this Moon Monster with a stainless steel bezel and case.
> 
> View attachment 13283859


Selling moon monster if anyone is looking


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Howa said:


> Count Blackula is out again this evening....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an awesome mod. Perfect combo.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> This is an awesome mod. Perfect combo.


I believe this not a modified Seiko.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

anrex said:


> I believe this not a modified Seiko.


Yes, it is modified, a Dracula dial on a PVD case, never issued by Seiko

Below is the normal Dracula SRP313 (excepting the added red leather strap)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just trimmed down my 22mm Super Engineer bracelet to fit this Monster, love the result&#8230;


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> I just trimmed down my 22mm Super Engineer bracelet to fit this Monster, love the result&#8230;


Looks awesome nice work

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Looks awesome nice work
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank buddy 

Tapawatch


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wysłane z mojego SM-G920F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have this one on today... 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a vintage Seiko on earlier but changed into my Blue Ocean Monster midday.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I had a vintage Seiko on earlier but changed into my Blue Ocean Monster midday.


Is that the same shade as the SRP773 Turtle?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Is that the same shade as the SRP773 Turtle?


It's more like the SKX009 where it is a matte dark navy blue that looks black in most indoor lighting.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

JADE Gen3


----------



## skinnyjay (Oct 21, 2010)

Orange on a Watchadoo bracelet


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

skinnyjay said:


> Orange on a Watchadoo bracelet


Not a Monster, but my dial says what's up...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

skinnyjay said:


> Orange on a Watchadoo bracelet


Not a Monster, but my dial says what's up...
View attachment 13301227


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

Natural habitat









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Blue from 2006.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Biggles3 said:


> Blue from 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love this color scheme

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's my Shrouded Blue Monster with a rocket!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just sourced this for a friend that collects Monsters, the Sun & Moon aren't to everyone's taste but they were the only ones he was missing (plus the extremely elusive Yellow Monster of course).









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

An old shot... I need to break this baby out soon though!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I posted a pic but nothing shows. Woe is me.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

What monsters eat









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Most of the LE Monsters.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13306735


This looks awesome! I love the original Monster dial and indices.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Black Monster


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Worn today a modded SRP315


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Looks awesome nice work
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That orange old school Monster is the only one I own. Sadly I have to sell it in my quest to reduce the collection to a manageable number. That watch gets a lot of comments and I'm going to miss that exchange.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nearly 13yrs old and still going strong like a good Monster should 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko Orange Monster on Shark Mesh.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Its a monster after all


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Biggles3 said:


> Nearly 13yrs old and still going strong like a good Monster should
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my personal favorite color combo that I've seen in this thread.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

DWC-5 by Russ, on Flickr

And not enough lume shots - this is the Monster after all!

DWC-21 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lume..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Shrouded Lume..










Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Just got the Jade last week.

Some angles the dial looks green.









Some angles the dial looks blue.









Really amazing and beautiful watch with a 6R15 movement to boot.

Also got this mint, pre-owned SRP307 a couple of weeks ago. This has been one of my grails when I started my Seikollection just earlier this year.



















I got the SRP637 way back in January because I thought I would never find an SRP307.










And finally, here's a family picture of what I like to call my Monster Mash. (Ok I know the SRP637 and the limited edition SRPA47 aren't really monsters, but they all have that similar bezel)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What's your favorite? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Godfather111 said:


> Just got the Jade last week.
> 
> Some angles the dial looks green.
> 
> ...


Love the Jade. Mines on pre-order for early August. It was hard justifying the price but after seeing pictures I just had to own one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> What's your favorite?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's a toss up between the SRP307 (because of the awesome shark teeth) and the Jade SZSC005 (because it has better detailing and movement).


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SRP581


----------



## beerbelly (Jul 23, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


> SRP581


Hello bro, it is a nice-looking monster with the lume glowing, can i ask what kind/type of seiko that has design like yours monster but with orange dial, anyone knows? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko srp309! Or srp315! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

At work doing what the monster does best.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Seiko srp309! Or srp315!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Is the srp315 bezel actually lumed too?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Is the srp315 bezel actually lumed too?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


As far as I know none of them are, unless you get a 3rd party bezel... I could be wrong though.. 
Notice there's no Lume pip on the blue one! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> As far as I know none of them are, unless you get a 3rd party bezel... I could be wrong though..
> Notice there's no Lume pip on the blue one!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Ah I see. So his 581 has a modded bezel

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

AA, that's a guess on my part, but it would be cool if my Srp583 had a lumed bezel!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Ah I see. So his 581 has a modded bezel
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes the bezel is a replacement from Bluebirdives.


----------



## beerbelly (Jul 23, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Seiko srp309! Or srp315!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, you light me up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Limited Edition Royal Blue.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA (Aug 4, 2017)

My Monster.









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

The original

IG: WatchMeMod









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

It's a Monster kind of day!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Wearing the 583 today as I still wait for my 315 and szsc005 to ship...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

Monster in the morning light...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Loving it since years.


----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

HeikkiL said:


> View attachment 13338667
> 
> 
> Monster in the morning light...


Nice piece and nice pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

How about a Monster caseback


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Ain't she pretty???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

So my Jade monster arrived today. It's probably my new favorite watch. I don't even mind paying as much as I did because it was well worth it.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

My orange monster!



http://imgur.com/kT0AdTW


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

2nd Monster in collection.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Here's my monster I wore today. 
Almost picked up an orange monster today but couldn't make the deal.

275 for a first gen OM on FACTORY bracelet is not a bad price is it?

Also found a gen 3 blue monster for 275 but that watch just doesn't call to me.

NOT LIKE THIS DID.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice. $225-$300 seem to be the going rate for 1st gen monsters depending on condition. The third gen for $275 is a steal as those sell for $400+ used. I like the dial of the third gen better than the second gen, but miss the day function and don't care for the Cyclopes. To me, the first gen is THE monster to own, not sure why the shark tooth 2nd gen is more popular. I know the movement is hacking and handwinding but I would just upgrade the movement in my gen 1 if/when I required a service. The black one is no longer with me, I have a rule about only one watch per model and the OM has been with me since 2007 and there is just something about that orange dial, so it stayed.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> Nice. $225-$300 seem to be the going rate for 1st gen monsters depending on condition. The third gen for $275 is a steal as those sell for $400+ used. I like the dial of the third gen better than the second gen, but miss the day function and don't care for the Cyclopes. To me, the first gen is THE monster to own, not sure why the shark tooth 2nd gen is more popular. I know the movement is hacking and handwinding but I would just upgrade the movement in my gen 1 if/when I required a service.
> View attachment 13356205


I agree and acknowledge the 3rd gen was a steal, but as you said the first gen is the one to own.

I'll come across one again soon I'm sure. Jay need to keep an eye out.

I don't think I would have been happy with the blue dial. If it was Jade I would have been on it a heartbeat, but I don't feel the blue was executed well.

I've got this guy on today.

Does he get monster love or tuna love?

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Nice. $225-$300 seem to be the going rate for 1st gen monsters depending on condition. The third gen for $275 is a steal as those sell for $400+ used. I like the dial of the third gen better than the second gen, but miss the day function and don't care for the Cyclopes. To me, the first gen is THE monster to own, not sure why the shark tooth 2nd gen is more popular. I know the movement is hacking and handwinding but I would just upgrade the movement in my gen 1 if/when I required a service. The black one is no longer with me, I have a rule about only one watch per model and the OM has been with me since 2007 and there is just something about that orange dial, so it stayed.
> View attachment 13356205


I think it's just personal preference, but I dislike first gen monsters only because of the indices. To me they just don't look as refined as the newer generation with bordered indices. I love second gen because of the shark tooth indices though and I assume most people do as well which is why they were so popular. It makes for a super unique watch.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I think it's just personal preference, but I dislike first gen monsters only because of the indices. To me they just don't look as refined as the newer generation with bordered indices. I love second gen because of the shark tooth indices though and I assume most people do as well which is why they were so popular. It makes for a super unique watch.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I agree they are more refined with the boarder indices, for some reason I just can't warm up to the shark tooth design. Oh well, that's what makes the watch game great, so much variety.


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

Vampire Monster


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

White night


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

White night

View attachment 13357345


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's one FrankenMonster:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Monster in August by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

burns78 said:


>


Nice collection


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

So I ordered this srp315k2 from Ebay maybe 2 months ago. Both the seller and I assumed the package was lost in the mail system (no tracking either) and refunded my order. Nearly 60 days later this guy shows up at my door! Initially I paid $210 for this brand new.

Obviously I'm going to contact the seller again and pay them back. I'm just happy to finally own an Orange monster variation.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

To add on to my previous post, I looked up the serial, and this watch was made in September of 2013. That's quite a long time to be sitting unopened in a box! It's in good hands now though 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry to spam but I just threw it on this NATO and I think it looks pretty darn good


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Now what you need to do is take that 315 and mod it. This is what I did.

It went from this:








To this with a crown and bezel swap:


----------



## nolatimer (Aug 8, 2018)

Just picked up my 1st monster from someone here on WUS. It came in the mail 10 minutes ago.
]The SRP455 Blue Monster. Absolutely love it.
View attachment SRP455.pdf


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

burns78 said:


>


respect bro. incredible collection


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> respect bro. incredible collection


it's not everything = section 

- - - Updated - - -



sblantipodi said:


> respect bro. incredible collection


it's not everything = section


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Threw the srp583 on a new WatchGecko bracelet when they were on sale for $15 last week. Matches perfectly.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Threw the srp583 on a new WatchGecko bracelet when they were on sale for $15 last week. Matches perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, what does the clasp look like or did you use the Seiko one?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice, what does the clasp look like or did you use the Seiko one?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Actually it's still on sale:

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckotar-solid-link.php

The clasp is a double fold, and it's OKAY. Nothing amazing and kind of annoying to take off, might try swapping the Seiko one somehow.

Edit: one positive about the clasp is that it's quite thick in comparison to the Seiko one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Nobody post baby monsters and monster cousins (like the srpb33 and similar line which replaced the baby monster).


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Pacific Northwest Monsters.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Diggs84 said:


> Pacific Northwest Monsters.


This looks great. What strap do you have on your OM?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I was wearing the Orange/black monster by the fire yesterday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vlad.leonte (Sep 25, 2016)

My 'stock' Black Ion Monster (SRP583)


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> This looks great. What strap do you have on your OM?


I can't find the order but I think this is the same one. I had some difficulty with the fat spring bars though.

https://www.amazon.com/MARATAC-Rubber-Orange-Stitch-Kevlar/dp/B07CKHYTCH


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Another new strap for my srp315 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This SRP315 was on the wrist all day.


----------



## naimc (Jul 14, 2014)

Finally after all these years of wondering what the fuss was all about. I got one !


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the original 1st gen orange dial but swapped for others and this is the recent change and I just found out that I lost the orange dial..


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Finally sized the Jade monster bracelet XD. Going to start wearing it more often now...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Orange Mega Monster mod in progress...


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

My jade monster came in a few days ago. 








Double domed sapphire from crystal times already ordered.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

love monsters


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Gen3:


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Labor day blues


----------



## ritelec (Nov 25, 2017)

Want to talk Labor Day Blues ???? 

I'm Monsterless o|


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

ritelec said:


> Want to talk Labor Day Blues ????
> 
> I'm Monsterless o|


How you gonna protect the rest of them without a monster guarding them? lol


----------



## rkim (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I let it out at least once a month.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## John.Adam (Sep 12, 2018)

1st gen with MiLTAT superengineer 2 and double dome from Crystaltimes.


----------



## bsn (Apr 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

I let the little monsters out of their box for a little while.... It is really hard to get all of them to pose politely with no glare for a simple family pic.....


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Chicken of the Sea ...






​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I heard the week of Sept 17 is the Official Monster Week!

SRP309 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Works for me! I just got this in the mail today from WUS member jdibs28! I planned on using it as a donor and having the movement and dial put into a bronze Monster case.... But now I'm not sure! Photos in a few!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I heard the week of Sept 17 is the Official Monster Week!

SRP309 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

I know mine has a shroud but I won't tell if you don't.

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Finally found the perfect strap combination for the szsc005. Silver Fox Ultra Luxury NATO from BluShark straps.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

First time together...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I've been wearing this one for about a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> View attachment 13503291


Very nice LE! 
Have you ever thought about how it would look with a srp311 bezel? It would compliment the second hand! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SKX 779 Gen 1 Black Monster


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SZEN 006 Purple Night Monster


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SZEN010 White Night Monster Mod.

SZEN 006 White Night Monster
Gen 2 Monster Base Watch SRP 307, 309, 313 Case and Bezel
4r35 Movement
Sumo Crown
SZEN 006 White Night Monster Dial
SRP 315 Hour and Min Hands
Yobokies Blue Arrow Seconds Hand
Crystaltimes CT056 Purple AR High DD Sapphire Crystal
Strapcode Super Engineer Bracelet


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 307 MOD

Bought this Dial built on a 7s26c Movement and installed in a SKX 013 MOD and just did a Complete Movement Swap over into a Monster Case.

SRP 307 Gen 2 Black Monster
Brushed SS Samurai H/M Hands
307 Red Arrow Seconds Hand
7s26c Movement with White Day/Date Wheels
Gen 1 Monster Crown


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 309 Gen 2 Orange Monster on a Type 1 Strapcode Super Engineer Bracelet.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 313 Dracula Monster

Blue AR DD Sapphire Upgrade


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 581 Sea Monster on a Type 1 Black PVD Strapcode Super Engineer Bracelet


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 583 Black Ion Monster


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 583 Black Ion Monster with a Bespoke Bronze Bezel Mod.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 455 Blue Monster LE MOD

455 Dial
SS Bezel and Crown
B51 Samurai H/M Hands
Black Arrow Monster Seconds Hand
Blue AR DD Sapphire


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SZSC 005 Jade Monster on a Strapcode Hexad Oyster

Clear AR DD Sapphire Upgrade


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SKX 779 Gen 1 Sea Monster Mod

Best of both worlds, Gen 1 Styling, Gen 2 Hack and Hand Wind.

4r36 Black Day/Date Wheel Movement
455/581 Blue Bezel
SKX 779 Dial
779 Hour Hand
581 Min Hand
Yobokies Blue Arrow Seconds Hand
Purple AR DD Sapphire
Sumo Signed Crown


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

darth_radb said:


> SKX 779 Gen 1 Sea Monster Mod
> 
> Best of both worlds, Gen 1 Styling, Gen 2 Hack and Hand Wind.
> 
> ...


You got kickass monsters. I once owned about 12 of them. Dwindled down to 5 now


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

darth_radb said:


> SKX 779 Gen 1 Sea Monster Mod
> 
> Best of both worlds, Gen 1 Styling, Gen 2 Hack and Hand Wind.
> 
> ...


You got kickass monsters. I once owned about 12 of them. Dwindled down to 5 now


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice LE!
> Have you ever thought about how it would look with a srp311 bezel? It would compliment the second hand!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I haven't. Actually sold my 311 cause I felt like bezel was over the top!!! Instant sellers remorse though.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Thanks. I haven't. Actually sold my 311 cause I felt like bezel was over the top!!! Instant sellers remorse though.


I just got one on Monday of last week from another member, I'm lovin it, perfect alignment too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Guys, new on this forum - not sure if this has been asked before but there's something wierd about the hands on my monster. I just picked it up from a friend for a fair price and it's a first gen monster with an orange seconds hand. I looked up online and went through gazillion pictures but i havent come across a single monster with an orange second's hand. Also, if you notice the hour hand, it's a solid white hand without any markers. Not sure if I should be panicking but this guy is a reliable and trustworthy source so I am sure he would'nt con me. Do let me know your thoughts and thank you for your time


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

nikhilpillay said:


> Guys, new on this forum - not sure if this has been asked before but there's something wierd about the hands on my monster. I just picked it up from a friend for a fair price and it's a first gen monster with an orange seconds hand. I looked up online and went through gazillion pictures but i havent come across a single monster with an orange second's hand. Also, if you notice the hour hand, it's a solid white hand without any markers. Not sure if I should be panicking but this guy is a reliable and trustworthy source so I am sure he would'nt con me. Do let me know your thoughts and thank you for your time


I'm hardly an expert, but you should ask for your money back.

The hands are aftermarket, stock hands are black, and have a different shape. 
Chapter ring is black and misaligned - stock is orange. 
Dial looks aftermarket - the printing is uneven (at :10), and the printed numbers don't line up with the lumed indices (look at :50 & :55). 
Maybe its the lighting, but the bezel looks repainted, and the lume pip looks funny. 
Day wheel printing looks bad too. 
Bracelet is aftermarket.

Here's a stock photo (not mine)


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Appreciate the prompt reply.

With regards to the bracelet, he mentioned it belongs to a Seiko 5. I guess the lighting leaves a lot to be desired. Have uploaded a couple of pics in better light. Let me know your thoughts now.


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

P.S – Picked this up for roughly $205!


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

nikhilpillay said:


> P.S - Picked this up for roughly $205!


The dial just looks off to me; the printing is too thick, the border of the 6:00 marker looks roughed up, even the shade of orange looks off. And the hands are from a different watch; they don't look good on this monster, and minutes/hours are too short.

Dunno what to tell ya, but if it were me, I'd try to get my money back and find a new friend. Unless you just really want something that mostly resembles an orange monster and can't go for the real deal, there are several better ways to spend $205, but it won't be enough to get you a "real" monster. It looks like used 1st gens go for $350-450 right now.


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Cheers bud. Let me just wait for a couple of more opinions on the same before I go question his reason for existence. After all, it's a matter of a 10-year-old friendship so can't be too careful 

Thank you for your advice nevertheless.


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh, forgot to mention – the reason behind the low pricing is because here in India, monsters aren't super popular. Most people aren't even aware of the legacy behind it hence the low price. Do you have reason to believe that the watch itself is a fake?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The watch probably isn't fake, but it is heavily modded, so IMO it's not an original Gen 1 Monster anymore.

1) Definitely not the original bracelet.
2) Hands are not original to the ANY Monster generation.
3) Chapter ring appears to be from a black monster.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Selling and buying from friends can be a stressful process, when I have sold to a friend its more of a gift because I sell it at a much lower price than a stranger, on the other hand I would also expect them to be honest & give full disclosure as to the condition of the item and if he made any changes to it... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Damn, that sucks! I spoke to my friend and he has agreed to a full refund. He's even offered a turtle in exchange. Attached are the pics. Can someone advise if it makes more sense to get a refund or simply pick up the turtle instead. Sorry for hijacking this thread fellas!


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Selling and buying from friends can be a stressful process, when I have sold to a friend its more of a gift because I sell it at a much lower price than a stranger, on the other hand I would also expect them to be honest & give full disclosure as to the condition of the item and if he made any changes to it...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thankfully, in this case, he's agreed for a full refund!


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Please delete mods. Accidental double post


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

nikhilpillay said:


> Damn, that sucks! I spoke to my friend and he has agreed to a full refund. He's even offered a turtle in exchange. Attached are the pics. Can someone advise if it makes more sense to get a refund or simply pick up the turtle instead. Sorry for hijacking this thread fellas!


the Turtle also appears modded - might be a mix of SRPA21 & SRP787 (chapter ring & dial/handset), the movement has been swapped/downgraded, and possibly aftermarket bezel insert


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

You don't have to take my advice.... But I would just say you can't really afford it right now and save the money.. 

Maybe someone could recommend a reputable online dealer... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Peteagus said:


> the Turtle also appears modded - might be a mix of SRPA21 & SRP787 (chapter ring & dial/handset), the movement has been swapped/downgraded, and possibly aftermarket bezel insert


I don't even know what to say any more!


----------



## nikhilpillay (Sep 25, 2018)

Not a question of affordability. We aren't spoilt for choices when it comes to Seiko watches in this part of the world so you have to make do with what you got. I can even pay the actual price - as suggested by a few individuals – if there was an availibility here.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

http://www.seiko.in/stores/store_information/

If you want a unmodified Seiko I would choose from one of these dealers.... This way you can keep a good relationship with your friend. Otherwise if you're comfortable with giving him money and aren't worried about the watch you get in return, then that is up to you, good luck in your choice, I /we hope you have a good outcome 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

nikhilpillay said:


> Not a question of affordability. We aren't spoilt for choices when it comes to Seiko watches in this part of the world so you have to make do with what you got. I can even pay the actual price - as suggested by a few individuals - if there was an availibility here.


There's ton of guys in India that buy from members here and get them shipped. Of course, there's a small matter of import duty. But, if you have friends in US, they can hand carry. I send quite a few to my friends thru family or friends that travel to India.


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Gen 1 Monster purchased new in 2006. Killed the movement by dropping it 6 feet onto a marble floor 3 years ago. Replaced the movement in a DIY project last night. Broke off some lume on the minute hand by mistake but not a bad look. Back on the wrist today!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

camjr said:


> Gen 1 Monster purchased new in 2006. Killed the movement by dropping it 6 feet onto a marble floor 3 years ago. Replaced the movement in a DIY project last night. Broke off some lume on the minute hand by mistake but not a bad look. Back on the wrist today!
> 
> View attachment 13511413


You can get new hands pretty cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> You can get new hands pretty cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I guessed as much, but it would mean cracking the back, pulling the movement, and fiddling with the hands again. At this point, I don't want to push my luck!!


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

That orange dial is pretty awesome


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Do shrouded monsters count? I just can't stop. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> You got kickass monsters. I once owned about 12 of them. Dwindled down to 5 now


Thanks Bro! I'm sitting at 10 and have one that needs a Case right now....lol.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> You can get new hands pretty cheap.


authentic seiko hands? where? I tried a set from yobokies but the lume is super dim.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Probably going be wearing this for a while!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snap! + Poppy:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My lovely beater


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Jade Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🐲🐉💚💚💚


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Jade on mine as well









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Orange Monster gets the Wrist! 😍👹🍊💛💛💛


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Jade on mine as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Piece! 😁


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Finally got one! Probably too big for my wrist though (as expected), so not sure if I'll keep it. But boy is it pretty...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

there is an orange and black monster for sale on eBay that I was considering for parts because it is going cheap. I just read the description and discovered that it was used by the own while working as a Royal Navy diver clearing mines! I'm not going to tear apart a piece of history! Surely someone else here might be interested in knowing about this.

Here is it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183458455671?ViewItem=&item=183458455671#vi-content


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Black Monster gets the Wrist today! 😁😍👹🖤🖤🖤


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

cave diver said:


> authentic seiko hands? where? I tried a set from yobokies but the lume is super dim.


Watch parts plaza. You can shop around on there. Sometimes the same hand is more expensive for one watch model, even though it's the same part number. You can get dials, too.










This is a mix of Dagaz crystal and insert with dial and hands from watchpartsplaza.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Watch parts plaza. You can shop around on there. Sometimes the same hand is more expensive for one watch model, even though it's the same part number. You can get dials, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know about watchpartsplaza, thank you!!


----------



## Basclubz (Oct 4, 2018)

Good time


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Apparently there's a new monster coming out... "blue lagoon"


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SZEN 006 White Night Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁😍👹🌃


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Very Cool! I've Already made a Gen 2 Blue LE Monster MOD using the 455 Dial and B51 Black Samurai H/M Hands, Black Arrow Seconds Hand.

Would be nice to have a Date only dial with the 6r movement. 










AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Apparently there's a new monster coming out... "blue lagoon"


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

On a Barton silicone strap...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MuckyMark said:


>


i've been thinking of getting one of those bezels... every time i check their site, SOLD OUT (but i get more a sense of lack of site maintenance, rather than a booming business always running out of product). is it good? fit/feel good? how's the lume holding up?


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Dracula Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍🧛‍♂️👹❤🖤


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> i've been thinking of getting one of those bezels... every time i check their site, SOLD OUT (but i get more a sense of lack of site maintenance, rather than a booming business always running out of product). is it good? fit/feel good? how's the lume holding up?


That is odd. Fit and finish are good. The lume is not quite as strong as the OE Seiko but still lasts through the night.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! Monday Blues and the 455 Blue Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍👹💙🖤


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

1st and 2nd gen monsters


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Purple Night Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🌃💜🖤


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SRP 307 Black Monster gets the Wrist! 👹🖤❤


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

The sbdc053 looks even better in a monster!!!


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Sbdc053 rubber strap!


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SKX 779 Sea Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🖤💙


----------



## Basclubz (Oct 4, 2018)

Everywhere.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

samshy said:


> 1st and 2nd gen monsters


Crowns swapped? =)


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Jade Monster gets the Wrist! 😍👹🐲🐉💚💚💚


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Halloween Monster 
SRP309 Checking in

Friday Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Monster Salute by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Do this one qualifies?

Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ice Monster checking IN 
Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

On PVD Hexad Oyster


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

shame on Seiko to have dismissed the Black and the Orange one


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> shame on Seiko to have dismissed the Black and the Orange one


I'm not sure what you mean? 
I have this one and this is one.. Srp311 and the Srp583 black and gold one
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Reference number of the black/orange one? It looks awesome, like a gen 3 of the 315 if they made one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Reference number of the black/orange one? It looks awesome, like a gen 3 of the 315 if they made one.


The Orange Night Monster is SZEN009, a gen. 1


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> The Orange Night Monster is SZEN009, a gen. 1


Interesting, I forgot Seiko made gen 1s with black bordered indices. It looks much better than the non bordered gen 1s imo


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! Dracula gets Red Sunday! 😍🧛‍♂️👹❤🖤


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Broke down and pre-ordered the BLue LAgoon monster this a.m. My first 3rd gen. Knew I'd end up with one eventually.


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

3-1-1 said:


> Broke down and pre-ordered the BLue LAgoon monster this a.m. My first 3rd gen. Knew I'd end up with one eventually.


Where did you ordered it from?


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Halloween Monster
> SRP309 Checking in
> 
> Friday Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


 That's what I have


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SRP 583 Bronze Bezel Monster MOD gets the Wrist! 😍👹🖤


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Friday said:


> Where did you ordered it from?


Amzn japan
I had a good experience pre-ordering the green sumo from there a year or so ago.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

darth_radb said:


> Evening Switch! The SRP 583 Bronze Bezel Monster MOD gets the Wrist! 😍👹🖤
> View attachment 13565723


Where did you get the Bronze bezel? Nice I would like to try on my version!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.srivatsan (May 14, 2018)

#SleepingWithMonsters


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*After midnight*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Saturday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! It's Red Sunday and Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇💓🖤


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Six days from the last post, I think this thread needs a little bump...


----------



## georgenaka (May 18, 2018)




----------



## georgenaka (May 18, 2018)

double


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here they are...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rkim (Feb 9, 2018)

srp583 in ss


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

1st generation Monsters..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Awesome

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I love my monster


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Jade for Remembrance Sunday:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diving thru the woods again with the pooch.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Awesome you need a third gen man 
Congratulations


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bone stock, but I loves it so far! Might be my new daily beater. Digging the black and orange contrast. Once the bezel gets scratched up enough I'll probably swap it out with a standard stainless one.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is the one...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

This has been getting a ton of wrist time lately since it's so comfortable and my SKX007 is almost 40 seconds slow per day. This is a 2006 mode that has never been serviced and last time I checked it's averaging about +9s/d.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Post removed.


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

My Gen 1.5 Orange Monster. SKX781 with 4r36 movement and Gen 2 crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

White night today


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Wearing right now!

Note 2X Power Date Sight Glass Magnification

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Rules are for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools - Sir Douglas Bader


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

shakin_jake, is that magnifier on the outside? 
I heard that there are some on the inside but I don't remember the brand... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> shakin_jake, is that magnifier on the outside?
> I heard that there are some on the inside but I don't remember the brand...
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I typo'd, the magnification is 2.5

The magnification is in the crystal, I ordered/bought from Seiko Boy. There are stick on magnifiers available, from who, I'm not sure, and I can't remember what I paid for that crystal but it wasn't too dear. Worthwhile mod IMNSHO

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Charactor is much easier kept than recovered -Thomas Paine


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster today


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

First watch I bought on WUS forum in 2014....Sold it. Re-bought in 2016..... Loved it but Sold it. Re-bought 3 days ago in late 2018.
Wrist shot upon arrival today.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Trust me it's blue.


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## tri5cui7 (Dec 15, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> First watch I bought on WUS forum in 2014....Sold it. Re-bought in 2016..... Loved it but Sold it. Re-bought 3 days ago in late 2018.
> Wrist shot upon arrival today.
> View attachment 13740627


You have to keep it this time! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tango!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Gen3, happy holidays!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Shiny, shiny..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

tri5cui7 said:


> You have to keep it this time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is my plan.... it's a fun piece to wear.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Zamba monster


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Thats the best of me and my OM ! 









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry: Duplicity of images


----------



## tri5cui7 (Dec 15, 2017)

Szen001! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tri5cui7 (Dec 15, 2017)

nat007 said:


> Zamba monster


Such a great looking piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

TTT..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

No hijack of the thread intended but I have JDM Monster incoming & like to the stock bracelets intact, looking aftermarket bracelet with screw links ? I've used Strapcodes on my Samurai & Sumo but see nothing for a Monster ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

CV50 said:


> No hijack of the thread intended but I have JDM Monster incoming & like to the stock bracelets intact, looking aftermarket bracelet with screw links ? I've used Strapcodes on my Samurai & Sumo but see nothing for a Monster ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Monsters have straight end links not fitted end links. Any of the 20mm straight end link Strapcodes will work fine.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> Monsters have straight end links not fitted end links. Any of the 20mm straight end link Strapcodes will work fine.


Thanks !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

US Waffle on BM. I dig it!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Seiko SKX779K1 V1, aka Black Monster, $120 on eBay yesterday. I already ordered a brand new OEM/Seiko bracelet $44 on WalMart.com.


----------



## Basclubz (Oct 4, 2018)

Have a nice day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttou (Jul 13, 2016)

If anyone of you guys get tired of your 2nd or 3rd gen Monster's.. just saying.


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

On my uncle Seiko waffle v2. My favorite!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sagitario said:


> Sorry: Duplicity of images


What leather straps are these? I would like to have a brown leather for my OM Gen 1.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Found an Orange 2nd gen Monster deal and just couldnt pass it up. Ill give it a test drive for awhile and see how it goes. Loving the orange!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

BigDuke said:


> Found an Orange 2nd gen Monster deal and just couldnt pass it up. Ill give it a test drive for awhile and see how it goes. Loving the orange!
> View attachment 13790315


What are you going to do with 2?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> What are you going to do with 2?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I just have this one. I had the green 3rd gen for a short time when it first came out.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

BigDuke said:


> I just have this one. I had the green 3rd gen for a short time when it first came out.


Sorry miss reading on my part!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Yup, definitely feels better on the bracelet. Feels very similar to the Panerai Luminor bracelet.....not that I would know. $44 on Walmart.com and well worth it.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

In my opinion, the Monster bracelet is the absolute best bracelet I've ever had. I had a SKX781 OM for over 10 years and it was on the bracelet the whole time. It was sized by the AD when I bought it in July of 07' and never gave me one bit of trouble (imagine that, an AD that knows what they are doing). I sold the watch to get a newer Monster and luckily the buyer didn't want the bracelet.

The old SKX781.








The new SRP315 with the old bracelet. This way I don't have to worry about scratching up a new bracelet. 








The bracelet is very solid in construction and extremely comfortable on the wrist, more so than the Turtle or Samurai bracelets. It now resides on my SRP315. For the record, anyone of you folks that own a SNE107/109, this bracelet will fit it without even a micro adjustment needed. The L2L is the same and I've done the swap lots of times between my 315 and 107.



Cvp33 said:


> Yup, definitely feels better on the bracelet. Feels very similar to the Panerai Luminor bracelet.....not that I would know. $44 on Walmart.com and well worth it.


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

On isofrane. Good morning, all









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

My monster gave birth to 4 babies. All inbound next week:

SRP605K1, SRP483K1, SRP481K1, SRPB33K1


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> My monster gave birth to 4 babies. All inbound next week:
> 
> SRP605K1, SRP483K1, SRP481K1, SRPB33K1


I've owned the SRP481 three times. It's a great looking watch. If I didn't already have the SRP315, I'd order the SRP483. The 481 and 483 are at real low prices right now.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Monsters have been discontinued and as I am looking for one used black or Orange first or second gen I found a couple new old stock, according to the seller, that look funny for different reasons. Both black and Orange habe first gen dials but the bracelet is that ugly one that comes with the skx009 . The orange has a black inner ring. The seller claims he got in ny from a seiko dealer. Is seiko putting parts together? Or are these regular models? Please check the link.

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...nster-7s26-0350-scuba-diver-mergulho-200m-_JM

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...26-0350-monster-scuba-diver-mergulho-200m-_JM


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Dopamina said:


> Monsters have been discontinued and as I am looking for one used black or Orange first or second gen I found a couple new old stock, according to the seller, that look funny for different reasons. Both black and Orange habe first gen dials but the bracelet is that ugly one that comes with the skx009 . The orange has a black inner ring. The seller claims he got in ny from a seiko dealer. Is seiko putting parts together? Or are these regular models? Please check the link.
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...nster-7s26-0350-scuba-diver-mergulho-200m-_JM
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...26-0350-monster-scuba-diver-mergulho-200m-_JM


Fake. Both of them.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dopamina said:


> Monsters have been discontinued and as I am looking for one used black or Orange first or second gen I found a couple new old stock, according to the seller, that look funny for different reasons. Both black and Orange habe first gen dials but the bracelet is that ugly one that comes with the skx009 . The orange has a black inner ring. The seller claims he got in ny from a seiko dealer. Is seiko putting parts together? Or are these regular models? Please check the link.
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...nster-7s26-0350-scuba-diver-mergulho-200m-_JM
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...26-0350-monster-scuba-diver-mergulho-200m-_JM


You should look Here in the sales forum.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

My favorite watch, worn hard for 4 years.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, I am curious if seiko is putting parts of different monsters together and making scrumbled monster to get rid of remaining parts. The seller has a good reputation and garantee he got from a seiko dealer. Although, I do not think seiko would do such a foolish thing.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Dopamina said:


> Well, I am curious if seiko is putting parts of different monsters together and making scrumbled monster to get rid of remaining parts. The seller has a good reputation and garantee he got from a seiko dealer. Although, I do not think seiko would do such a foolish thing.


Dial looks wrong, hands look very wrong, date wheel font looks wrong...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dopamina said:


> Well, I am curious if seiko is putting parts of different monsters together and making scrumbled monster to get rid of remaining parts. The seller has a good reputation and garantee he got from a seiko dealer. Although, I do not think seiko would do such a foolish thing.


Seiko did not put them together, some individual did, and most likely the seller. You are not going to find a dealer anywhere that states those are originals. Those are modded watches, and were not done in good taste in my opinion.


----------



## NomadAlpha (Nov 22, 2013)

This *was* my first Monster. You can see the misaligned bezel, drove me nuts... Sent it back, but this dial was so great so I'll be getting another for sure.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just move it with your hand to line up at 12 O’clock. They usually have some play and can be lined up. Most of them are going to be like that. Not worth the hassle and cost of sending it back personally.

This is why I prefer 60 click (Citizen) bezels. They line up much more consistently.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Just move it with your hand to line up at 12 O'clock. They usually have some play and can be lined up. Most of them are going to be like that. Not worth the hassle and cost of sending it back personally.
> 
> This is why I prefer 60 click (Citizen) bezels. They line up much more consistently.


TBH, I don't see the alignment issue.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The bezel alignment is minor compared to a chapter ring alignment issue,,, and I use my bezel frequently enough I don't even notice if it's aligned or not. Also of my three Monsters only 1 has a issue. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ijsco (Jul 4, 2015)

My SRP453








My SRP455


----------



## spekboy7 (Jan 13, 2019)

my dracula









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

shame on Seiko to have dismissed this jewel!!!
give us the Black BACK!!!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I love the way this turns to a darker "burnt orange" at the edge of the dial!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's a couple couple..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmglover (Jan 15, 2017)

Seiko SBDC067 on Strapcode Hexad Bracelet


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I wonder how the black with white bezel would look on this?









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

dmglover said:


> Seiko SBDC067 on Strapcode Hexad Bracelet
> 
> View attachment 13893891
> View attachment 13893893
> View attachment 13893895


what size hexad is the bracelet? 20mm?


----------



## dmglover (Jan 15, 2017)

toolguy said:


> what size hexad is the bracelet? 20mm?


20mm Strapcode Hexad. I got the one that tapers from the 20mm at lug to 18mm at clasp.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Just picked this one up - nice to have a Monster in the collection again!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13910871
> 
> View attachment 13910875
> 
> ...


black is my favourite, congrats man


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13910871
> 
> View attachment 13910875
> 
> ...


black is my favourite, congrats man


----------



## JER3 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Orange and Frost Monster (SBDC023 / SBDC073)


----------



## spekboy7 (Jan 13, 2019)

some guarded monster action









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

appleb said:


> Orange and Frost Monster (SBDC023 / SBDC073)
> 
> View attachment 13923325


I don't need a new watch...I don't need a new watch...I don't need a new watch. Okay...I NEED IT! The dial on the Frost is one of the coolest things I seen on a seiko diver.


----------



## DMGoldie (Jan 30, 2019)

I just ordered the 73 &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Here is my OM on my new Toxic Magnum strap. I love the combo, and super soft and comfortable, but probably have to save it for weekends and summer. A little loud for the office.


----------



## emo72 (Apr 17, 2009)

Test.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Totally caved. Tried to buy a couple of these on WUS....sooo glad it didn't work out.

eBay 10% = Seiko SRP311 2nd gen Orange Monster $295
Rakuten 26% + coupon = SCSZ003 Blue Monster L/E $338
Rakuten 26% + coupon = SBDC067 Navy Monster L/E $338


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Does any of you have a green-dial model ?

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Mreal75 said:


> I don't need a new watch...I don't need a new watch...I don't need a new watch. Okay...I NEED IT! The dial on the Frost is one of the coolest things I seen on a seiko diver.


I think there's a deal now on the frost monster with rgm or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I think there's a deal now on the frost monster with rgm or something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is, $338, same deal I got for the blue and navy. They have the jade, green and orange as well. The frost just didn't speak to me.


----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Totally caved. Tried to buy a couple of these on WUS....sooo glad it didn't work out.
> 
> eBay 10% = Seiko SRP311 2nd gen Orange Monster $295
> Rakuten 26% + coupon = SCSZ003 Blue Monster L/E $338
> Rakuten 26% + coupon = SBDC067 Navy Monster L/E $338


What coupon?


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes. What coupon? I need to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tri5cui7 (Dec 15, 2017)

Newest edition to the monster family 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

tri5cui7 said:


> Newest edition to the monster family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we call it pumpkin monster?


----------



## tri5cui7 (Dec 15, 2017)

lol you can call it watever you want. I've heard Fanta as well!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I was thinking "Faygo" Monster...








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I think there's a deal now on the frost monster with rgm or something.


What's rgm?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Slm643 said:


> I was thinking "Faygo" Monster...
> View attachment 13935129
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No. U.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Frankenmonsters


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

appleb said:


> What's rgm?


Rakuten Global market.

And I'm in my monster for pool day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This for a Friday!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

At last!

After 2 years of not wanting to pay crazy for used, bare steel gen 1 or gen 2, I just got myself this.

Had to, really, y'know? In the 6R15 debate, I'm a huge fan of the accuracy, anyway.

I really, really like it.

I showed it to somebody with 'not too great' eyesight, just out the box and they said they thought that the dial looked 'damp'. Must have thought it looked like a damp piece of toilet paper, or something, haha.









Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Roddo.... I know what you mean I really want a 2nd gen SS! But I might have to go with a 3rd gen. That is a sweet watch! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

tri5cui7 said:


> Newest edition to the monster family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love how vibrant that orange is. Looks like the center of a volcano.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

lostinperiphery said:


> Man, I love how vibrant that orange is. Looks like the center of a volcano.


That one could be the winner: Volcano Monster!


----------



## DMGoldie (Jan 30, 2019)

Waiting for mine to be delivered


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

I've been playing with straps (watch straps, I mean).

Here are some quick, bad pics of a frosty on the silicone from a SBDC053 (6RMAS) showing that any black wave strap would probably look quite good.

It tones down the bling factor too. I don't prefer it, myself but some people might. Especially if they want to keep their bracelet in good nick.

Monster bracelets do not fit 6RMAS's, by the way. A little bracelet fileage or Dremelling would be required. I was almost going to go on about it, as it would look great on one but this is the Monster thread.









Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## spekboy7 (Jan 13, 2019)

i always find it such a compromise..... a nice monster....but rubber strap.....i sincerely hope youre gonna put that ice monster on a stainless steel

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Habanos14060 (Mar 3, 2019)

The Black Monster I got in Asia in 2002 was the first Seiko diver I bought. It's a great watch. I got it as a "beater" companion to my 14060 Submariner.....and will post pics of course. 

Due to the huge number of US, Asian, and JDM offerings I am so overwhelmed by Seiko divers now and this is a very deep rabbit hole. I've tried on Grand Seikos but haven't connected with them. Are there any Seikos that come to mind that I might want to consider for my next watch? Preferably under $600. Perhaps something with a blue or white face. DaoWatch on Instagram had a really cool modded one with a blue ocean face recently.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Habanos14060 said:


> The Black Monster I got in Asia in 2002 was the first Seiko diver I bought. It's a great watch. I got it as a "beater" companion to my 14060 Submariner.....and will post pics of course.
> 
> Due to the huge number of US, Asian, and JDM offerings I am so overwhelmed by Seiko divers now and this is a very deep rabbit hole. I've tried on Grand Seikos but haven't connected with them. Are there any Seikos that come to mind that I might want to consider for my next watch? Preferably under $600. Perhaps something with a blue or white face. DaoWatch on Instagram had a really cool modded one with a blue ocean face recently.


Not a monster, but I really like the Seiko Samurai SRPD09 dark STO that I got this week


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's s perfect shot right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Not a monster, but I really like the Seiko Samurai SRPD09 dark STO that I got this week


I like the darker dial and bezel. I wish the SS versions of the Sammy and Turtle were like this.


----------



## Habanos14060 (Mar 3, 2019)

cel4145 said:


> Not a monster, but I really like the Seiko Samurai SRPD09 dark STO that I got this week


That's a nice watch. Do you mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Habanos14060 said:


> That's a nice watch. Do you mind if I ask where you got it?


Ebay. Several vendors have it for around $317.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> That's s perfect shot right there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, the orange monster is a classic!


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> There is, $338, same deal I got for the blue and navy. They have the jade, green and orange as well. The frost just didn't speak to me.


is the rgm deal still rolling?

ive been on rgm and havent seen the 26% off???

help????!!!! lol...details pls.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Loving my monster on the Barton elite silicone


----------



## spekboy7 (Jan 13, 2019)

on a leather nato









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I have had so many Monsters in the past but, I just cannot seem to like them anymore. The only two Monsters I wish I still had were my black and orange GEN 1's.


----------



## spekboy7 (Jan 13, 2019)

@weirdguy just put em on a different strap or dont wear them for a while.... there comes a time youll be turn back to the dark side, my young padawan

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

toolguy said:


> is the rgm deal still rolling?
> 
> ive been on rgm and havent seen the 26% off???
> 
> help????!!!! lol...details pls.


I think it's gone, but it was EBates cb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Have a great Monster Friday everyone!
View attachment orangemonster.jpg


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Top Watch


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


>


is this a photoshop or does it exist in reality?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

tri5cui7 said:


> Newest edition to the monster family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice one, congrats


----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> is this a photoshop or does it exist in reality?


It exists. Model SBDC067.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

The latest addition to my Monster Family...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Watch Steward strap


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Apparently there's a couple new 4r36 Monsters due for release... I don't have the link to them or the photos so I'm posting my 2nd gen version!!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## spekboy7 (Jan 13, 2019)

does this one fall in the monster catagory? land monster? yes or no?









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It does have the correct case & bezel shape but only 100m wr... I'd say it's a cousin , just like my Shrouded Monster..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartok22 (Jan 26, 2013)

Picked up the new Slate monster from a WUS member the other day. Loving it on this nato I had lying around.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melcruz661 (Feb 25, 2015)

View attachment 14008577
View attachment 14008577


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

do you think that the mostruosity (in sense of really ugly) that presented a basel 2019 with 4R36 will be the "new line of monsters"?
or they are some sort of baby monster?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> do you think that the mostruosity (in sense of really ugly) that presented a basel 2019 with 4R36 will be the "new line of monsters"?
> or they are some sort of baby monster?


I'm not sure but I will tell you, if they don't have Teeth I won't be purchasing one... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

Here ya go


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> do you think that the mostruosity (in sense of really ugly) that presented a basel 2019 with 4R36 will be the "new line of monsters"?
> or they are some sort of baby monster?


what model are you referring to? please.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

My first Seiko and first Monster!! Just delivered from Gnomon Watches....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spekboy7 (Jan 13, 2019)

the manliest monster..... le dracula









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyler.t908 (Feb 21, 2019)

My new SBDC073 Frost Monster ordered from Japan-onlinetore.com. This actually my first Seiko watch as well as my first Automatic









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

You picked a great one! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there someone who understood if the watches that has been presented at Basel 2019 will be the new monsters?

They are so ugly and different from current monsters that I really hope that they are some limited series that will vanish soon.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> Is there someone who understood if the watches that has been presented at Basel 2019 will be the new monsters?
> 
> They are so ugly and different from current monsters that I really hope that they are some limited series that will vanish soon.


They are the new monster. What else would they be? The Seiko Catalogue from Baselworld describes the updates to the popular Monster.









Here's a link to a PDF of the catalogue (WARNING large file): https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/data/seiko2019.pdf

Yes I agree they completely ruined the Monster. The stupid integrated lugs for the bracelet and strap (an unnecessarily complex design which will extend the lug to lug length), the re-profiled case and plated bezels are a disaster. So glad I got a gen 3. I can be assured my Monster will only go up in value as time goes on.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

I quite like the new Monster, it's very different from the previous gens but it still looks good imo.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Monster...


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Getting ready to head out to do some filming and taking the monster. I use the bezel to time the flight as it gives me an idea at a quick glance.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyone have any on wrist shots of either of the new Gen 4 Monsters? I can't seem to find any pictures of the watches besides the one in the catalog.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

tuffode said:


> Anyone have any on wrist shots of either of the new Gen 4 Monsters? I can't seem to find any pictures of the watches besides the one in the catalog.


Where are they available?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

Slm643 said:


> Where are they available?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


They haven't come out yet. This website has it for preorder for $625 CAD and according to it the watch comes out sometime in May or June.

https://halifaxwatch.com/collections/frontpage/products/seiko-srpd27


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I think the vintage lume looks silly, since the monster is not at all a vintage looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I think the vintage lume looks silly, since the monster is not at all a vintage looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100 %. They did the vintage style lume on the new Street Series Solar Tunas. Why??? What's wrong with regular Lumibrite?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> Agree 100 %. They did the vintage style lume on the new Street Series Solar Tunas. Why??? What's wrong with regular Lumibrite?


I mean, maybe do that on a reissue of an older model, heck even the skx00_s since some of them have been around long enough to develop some patina.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

New 4th Generation Seiko Monsters are up on the Japanese website with the rest of the Baselworld releases. Still not a fan.

View attachment 14076819


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Worst monster ever. I would not consider them a fourth gen since monsters are different watches. I would not consider that watches monsters and I hope that they are not fourth gen monsters but simply a new line of watches that no one will care about.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

One of my favourite watch ever


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> Worst monster ever. I would not consider them a fourth gen since monsters are different watches. I would not consider that watches monsters and I hope that they are not fourth gen monsters but simply a new line of watches that no one will care about.


Agree with your sentiment. But Seiko definitely sees these as Monsters. They reference the "Monster" being launched back in 2000 in the Baselworld catalogue. I hope these sell so poorly they are discontinued quickly so we can go back to the old Monster case.


----------



## CMHonan (Mar 17, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> Agree 100 %. They did the vintage style lume on the new Street Series Solar Tunas. Why??? What's wrong with regular Lumibrite?


I have a couple of monsters that I hold close to me. Truth be told, I'm a fan of BGW9 lume, and whatever Citizen uses because I like blue. Lume is personal. That being said, Vintage lume on blue face looks great. It's Oris 65. It's what I wish my Orient Ray was. This new "monster" may be a technical downgrade in movement, but for the price point, all I want is +/-15 secs a day and hacking, and bulletproof. Other than that... I would trade my Jade Monster for this one with the blue face. My only gripe is the black bezel, or whatever they did to make it not match the finish of the band. And not because it doesn't look good, but because black on watches doesn't last. Nothing black on stainless can stay, Ponyboy. 
I think the only thing that gives me pause about this is that Seiko seems to be cranking out Monsters, whereas you used to feel at least kinda exclusive.
But it's a good looking watch. 
And if you hate the cyclops, wait until you're 43. Nothing looks douchier than someone squinting at an expensive watch just to be able to read it.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Big Orange!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Still getting used to the camera in the new phone.. 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Land Monster Silver LE


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

New uk member and heres mine. Started collecting 10 months ago.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Hope that no one will buy the new monsters with that super ugly case.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Howa said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


sapphire crystal mod?


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Btw, I like the frost monster, but the eligibility kinda turns me off, beautiful dial, but lacks contrast for easier reading.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

sblantipodi said:


> Hope that no one will buy the new monsters with that super ugly case.


I will


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

I love my series 2 OM ,, a definate favorite in my collection that's sadly not made anymore .

The great thing about this watch is that all my watch loving mates who own 10k + watches ( Rolex , Omega , Panerai etc ) all love this and wish they could find one .

Beanerds.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

beanerds, wow you almost went into orbit with that shot! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

After selling about 14 of them, left with just this


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

shane.shepherd said:


> sapphire crystal mod?


Nope, just popped the cyclops off, all it takes is a lighter and 10 seconds, there's a video on youtube.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> beanerds, wow you almost went into orbit with that shot!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


44 seconds late , mate but well spotted and yes these ' Made in Japan ' S2 OM's are very special .

26.5 seconds to go this time , run and you might catch this flight .

Beanerds .

ps. this shot is also to show the indice/chapter ring mis-alignment seen in the last photo is only ,,, Perspective . Seiko dial depth shows this easily .


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)

My Sea monster...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

beanerds said:


> 44 seconds late , mate but well spotted and yes these ' Made in Japan ' S2 OM's are very special .
> 
> 26.5 seconds to go this time , run and you might catch this flight .
> 
> ...


That is a Beauty alright! I wish I could have gotten one of those at a reasonable price, any SS 2nd generation would be great! It looks like I will have to make do with my 2 black pvd versions. 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> That is a Beauty alright! I wish I could have gotten one of those at a reasonable price, any SS 2nd generation would be great! It looks like I will have to make do with my 2 black pvd versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is sweet , we never got this one here in OZ , I got mine for $200 aud at the local .... broker . I don't think they knew exactly what it was ,,, I POUNCED !

Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

beanerds said:


> Yours is sweet , we never got this one here in OZ , I got mine for $200 aud at the local .... broker . I don't think they knew exactly what it was ,,, I POUNCED !
> 
> Beanerds.


$200 from our local pawn broker .

Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

???? WUS ?


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Looking for Turtles .
Beanerds.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

beanerds said:


> $200 from our local pawn broker .
> 
> Beanerds.


I paid 270.00 USD To a member here for the black and orange one, a good deal I thought, but the gold and black I paid 400.00 + as the were thinning out. Oh I got the orange one a year after the other one, you did very well indeed!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Taking the bull by the horns*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I've owned a bunch of monsters in the past.....this new orange sunburst is da bomb. No cyclops, a Sumo crown, and a MM300 clasp, perfection.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Regarding the 6r monsters, are they very limited and discontinued? I am interested in getting one frostmonster but mostly online sources are out of stock and i found one in stock @ $1,399. Insane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Felt like wearing this to the office today.


----------



## tyler.t908 (Feb 21, 2019)

Inscrutable said:


> Regarding the 6r monsters, are they very limited and discontinued? I am interested in getting one frostmonster but mostly online sources are out of stock and i found one in stock @ $1,399. Insane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried Japan-onlinestore.com? That's where I purchased mine. Though this was a couple months ago and stock could possibly be strained by now.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

A touch of frosty ice this morning...


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Still a bit of frosty ice around...


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

2 new additions to my collection. Monsters no17 and 18 total









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Howa said:


> I've owned a bunch of monsters in the past.....this new orange sunburst is da bomb. No cyclops, a Sumo crown, and a MM300 clasp, perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you upgrade to sapphire? I did on mine with a double domed AR sapphire, and it looks absolutely amazing.

Have you considered getting a diff bracelet? like a super engineer?

Lastly, what's the advantage of the MM300 clasp? Care to elaborate?

Thanks.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Howa said:


> I've owned a bunch of monsters in the past.....this new orange sunburst is da bomb. No cyclops, a Sumo crown, and a MM300 clasp, perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been out of the game for a while. Beauty! Is the MM300 clasp a default with this model?

And have we agreed to call it the Fanta?


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's mine, with battle scars and all. Took these pics as I'm thinking of trading it for an SKX781K, have posted a thread about it.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Have a great Sunday, all!


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Inscrutable said:


> Regarding the 6r monsters, are they very limited and discontinued? I am interested in getting one frostmonster but mostly online sources are out of stock and i found one in stock @ $1,399. Insane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are gone everywhere. I just purchased mine from a seller in Malyasia used for a normal price. There are two on the bay but like you said they are insane with what they are asking. I just purchased one of the last orange monsters that was released with the frost Monster SBDC-075 and they too will be hard to get in the next two or three weeks. As much as I like the Frost Monster it is not worth the high price. Don't succumb to these sellers because they are greedy. Keep looking on Watchrecon and who knows maybe someone will post one for sale.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

OM with DD AR sapphire, strap code super engineer ii, and submariner clasp. Beastly mods that really take the watch to a whole new level.


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok so I've added a few new acquisitions to the monster collection. 17 to date and no two the same









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhs1210 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here are my two mods!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SOTMC

...and a SZEN002 in parts awaiting bead blasting.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

I got the chance to try on the new 4th gen monster today. No pics I'm afraid but thought I'd add a few impressions. I tried the one on that comes with the steel bracelet. I was wearing my gen 1 monster and the new one feels quite a bit lighter. That seems to be down to the new strap which is not quite as weighty. I quite like the overall look of the new gen, but it's hard to get over excited about the conservative colour scheme they launched with. The kanji date wheel is a big plus for me, but I have never been a fan of the magnifying candy bar. Seiko has been adding and removing them throughout the various iterations and I wish they would just show some resolve and axe them completely.

The bezel on the 4th gen rotates with a lot less resistance, but that actually makes it feel a little bit cheaper. Hard to say whether Seiko is cutting corners here. Perhaps some people found the rotation too stiff on the older monsters? Overall, I will probably look to pick one of these up if and when they release some new colours, but the current line up is a bit somber for my tastes. This is supposed to be a freakin' monster after all!


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for the review todoroki. I'm just not sure about the new 4th gen at all. Compared to previous gens it just looks plain and more simple and going back to 4r36 movement i believe but will probably retail at 3rd gen prices with 6r15? Like you say its a monster after all so leave it as they used to look with some minor improvements. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

wanner69 said:


> Thanks for the review todoroki. I'm just not sure about the new 4th gen at all. Compared to previous gens it just looks plain and more simple and going back to 4r36 movement i believe but will probably retail at 3rd gen prices with 6r15? Like you say its a monster after all so leave it as they used to look with some minor improvements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah the one I tried on was the SBDY033. I believe it retails at around 47,000 yen which is a bit cheaper than the last gen retailed for. There is however a SBDY037 which sells for 67,000. Apparently has some "super hard coating case back" whatever that means. And a black metal strap.


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok. Well lets see what comes out but i wont be rushing in to buy one. Im still collecting previous gens

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Once again leaving everyone thinking whose behind the helm of the drifting Seiko ship! Latley with alignment issues across the board, over priced pieces, bringing sapphire to the party finally at a hefty price increase also. Now downgrading the movement in the Monsters? That elongated cyclops? Meh. I’m glad I have the ones I have collected and it feels like a good time to stop. Sure makes me think the older ones will keep their value if newer iterations just keep getting worse. Imo the 2nd gen is was the best line with affordability (then) the tooth indices ...it’s too bad the movement & beautiful colorways of the 3rd & without a date...that would be a perfect monster and the path they could have gone.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14183449


Very nice! I assume the slight gold tint on some of the indices is a reflection of you garment?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Once again leaving everyone thinking whose behind the helm of the drifting Seiko ship! Latley with alignment issues across the board, over priced pieces, bringing sapphire to the party finally at a hefty price increase also. Now downgrading the movement in the Monsters? That elongated cyclops? Meh. I'm glad I have the ones I have collected and it feels like a good time to stop. Sure makes me think the older ones will keep their value if newer iterations just keep getting worse. Imo the 2nd gen is was the best line with affordability (then) the tooth indices ...it's too bad the movement & beautiful colorways of the 3rd & without a date...that would be a perfect monster and the path they could have gone.


Although I think you are being overly harsh on Seiko (they are killing it of late with some of the limited turtles) I think the 4th gen Monster is doomed to sink and disappear like the one from Loch Ness. The new steel bracelet and bezel, in particular, make it feel quite cheaply made. Maybe someone will disagree, but having tried it on twice now I would take any of the older gen monsters over this.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Once again leaving everyone thinking whose behind the helm of the drifting Seiko ship! Latley with alignment issues across the board, over priced pieces, bringing sapphire to the party finally at a hefty price increase also. Now downgrading the movement in the Monsters? That elongated cyclops? Meh. I'm glad I have the ones I have collected and it feels like a good time to stop. Sure makes me think the older ones will keep their value if newer iterations just keep getting worse. Imo the 2nd gen is was the best line with affordability (then) the tooth indices ...it's too bad the movement & beautiful colorways of the 3rd & without a date...that would be a perfect monster and the path they could have gone.


I remember reading back in 2014 when some folks lamented that the (then new) 2nd gen monster lacked the "soul" of the original.

Its amazing how times have changed - almost everyone seems to like the 2nd gen monster now that its gone.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I like the 2nd generation best of the first 3, and I haven't seen enough of the 4th generation yet especially Lume shots, is it green or blue? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hot lava*








https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/dazzling-hot-lava-orange-monster-sbdc075-4893237.html


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Monster -Bridal Veil Falls


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I don't like the new ones. The monster isn't a vintage looking diver, but they went with that color scheme, which seems really discordant to me.

I like the monster-like toothy indices in gen 2, but the others work for me also.

Today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Been a while since I posted in the Monster thread. 




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I saw the orange theme going.. So..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't remember if I've posted in this thread before, but I wore the Dracula today.
I'm happy to report that it did not burn up in the sunlight.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

dustpilot said:


> I can't remember if I've posted in this thread before, but I wore the Dracula today.
> I'm happy to report that it did not burn up in the sunlight.


Very nice don't see these very often! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks! I’m sure there are lots of them out there, but I don’t know where they are hiding.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice don't see these very often!


A favorite


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the "teeth" on the Gen 2 and spent ages hunting for an orange. Unfortunately these models prices have gone silly and so when the Gen 3 sunburst orange came out, and it was a similar price, I had to have one.










I still love my blue Gen 2 though......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

the color never bored me









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Monster -Bridal Veil Falls


nice shoot 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Another day another strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Black Monster.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Baby ?? Monster

AKA SRP483


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

New zamba added to the collection









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


>


Very nice Yankee, i only have one of the night monster to date


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! I assume the slight gold tint on some of the indices is a reflection of you garment?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yes, it was just a reflection. This is a stock 307 dial with silver metal surroundings on the indices.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

some pics are taken in caribbean sea


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

The 'teeth' dial design is the best, IMO.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Frost ice monster


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> The 'teeth' dial design is the best, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 14217867


I love it too!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

The best gen imo 









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That's what I was just thinking 














Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu--


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

anrex said:


> tu--


That is very nice!... I just saw the all black version of this at Seiko Japan but it's about 200.00 more than the ss ones I may have to get one anyway, hopefully it will drop in price.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*New release Gen 4*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*New release Gen 4 Part 2*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Foolishly, VERY foolishly I sold a Frost Monster recently. In less than a week, I decided that was a mistake, and got another one. ;-) I won't be selling this one!!

























The Frost Monster joins some other divers I've picked up recently... including my first Orient watch! :-! I gotta say, I'm digging this OSD300!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


Wearing skx mod with this handset right now. I always thought this monster would look AWESOME with a snowmonster dial/chapter ring swapped in. If I did it, I'd call it Snowy Seas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

So I originally got this to use as a donor for a full bronze Monster but.... I have fallen under its spell. So for now the mod is "off the stove" unless I can get a significantly good deal on the case fabrication...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP583


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

My first Monster arrived Tuesday and I was I thrilled! Now 2 days later, I have been surprised again. It has not gained a second. Huh? So my Monster might end up being the most accurate mechanical I own? The much maligned 6r15 is here to clear up its name I guess(my Sumo is running about +3 to +5, another instance where it defies its reputation).


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

Love that blue dial with just a small amount of yellow! Definitely a beautiful monster!


----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Black Monster in black light.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gen 4*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gen 4 2*


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## hepmehepme (Feb 10, 2019)

That's a great photo


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Blue Coral- signed Sumo crown, Blue AR DD sapphire, Chrome seconds, brushed stainless chapter ring.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Orange one is on wrist now, 583 next and all 3 last night!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Baby Monster ??
SRP483

She's keeping great time...loses less than a second per day
I've been wearing it non stop


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Old school Summer Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

L. H. M!....  Just put it in a safe or Put your arm in a sling, or cover all your doorways in Flex Seal! That's it dip the whole darn watch in Flex Seal!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

View attachment 14258151


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Shrouded Monster!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Gen 1 Yobokies on Endmill


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

After getting a Gen3 Jade Monster, I had to go back to Gen2. This is my first Gen2 and I love it. Found it on Amazon, someone must have some old stock.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gen 2 is THE MONSTER... In my humble opinion.... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone familiar with a StrapCode bracelet that works for a Gen 3 Monster ? I prefer to keep the stock bracelets unsized & put away should I want to sell.


----------



## tyler.t908 (Feb 21, 2019)

CV50 said:


> Anyone familiar with a StrapCode bracelet that works for a Gen 3 Monster ? I prefer to keep the stock bracelets unsized & put away should I want to sell.


I put a 20mm Hexad Oyster on my Frost Monster (Gen3) and it looks great. Any 20mm bracelet will work. The Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet would also look pretty nice.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Here’s mine...enjoy your Weekend


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

tyler.t908 said:


> I put a 20mm Hexad Oyster on my Frost Monster (Gen3) and it looks great. Any 20mm bracelet will work. The Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet would also look pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the referral !


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Gen 2 is THE MONSTER... In my humble opinion....
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Gen 1 is THE MONSTER... In my humble opinion.... 

 All other generations are variations on the topic....

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watching the "Mummy".!!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

My latest addition to the collection









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Gen 2 is THE MONSTER... In my humble opinion....
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk



Tastes in watch collecting change, but whenever I put this one on and consider whether I should/could let it go...I realize...I can't, it's just too damn cool!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Tastes in watch collecting change, but whenever I put this one on and consider whether I should/could let it go...I realize...I can't, it's just too damn cool!


Have you noticed that the chapter ring edge actually angles back down, not straight to the dial surface! I just noticed it on both of my 2nd gen, are the other versions like that?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Anyone familiar with a StrapCode bracelet that works for a Gen 3 Monster ? I prefer to keep the stock bracelets unsized & put away should I want to sell.


Strapcode Straight bar endlinks Endmill and Engineer you can also use a 22mm bracelet and order 20mm endlinks or make your own


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Gorgeous watch...


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

Latest strap change for Vampire!


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

double post


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Monster number 21 to the collection SBDC025









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got my 1st and only Monster. The new SBDY033 4th gen.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

aguila9 said:


>


Great fitting end link ya got there. Good example of why the Seiko Monster didn't need a new bracelet design. The straight end link both made the watch wear smaller (new fitted end link design extends the lug length) and doesn't have any fitment issues like that due to the simplicity of the design.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Great fitting end link ya got there. Good example of why the Seiko Monster didn't need a new bracelet design. The straight end link both made the watch wear smaller (new fitted end link design extends the lug length) and doesn't have any fitment issues like that due to the simplicity of the design.


It actually fits pretty well, but that pic certainly doesn't do the watch any justice. The exposed case is polished between the lugs and doesn't look as bad as in the pic.

Although I do agree with you, that the straight end bracelets were fine.

I know most don't like the "candy bar" cyclops but its just what l need to pick up the date easily.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Blue


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

aguila9 said:


> Just got my 1st and only Monster. The new SBDY033 4th gen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is going on w the endlink? That's the first time I have seen photos of it seeming like the curve doesn't match the case.....


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Rare SKZ243 added to the collection









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Just picked this up on the sales forum

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fetch (May 6, 2019)

Hi guys,

I just found out about the Frost Monster - SBDC073. Which is now wayy too expensive haha

Anyways just a few questions.
1) What is the best way to find out about new releases from Seiko in general and more specifically from the monster range? and where would be the best place to get them when they are released online?
2) I've been searching for a gen 2 black or orange monster that's chapter ring is PERFECTLY aligned, the best i've seen is slightly off to the left, does anyone have any examples that clearly show one? or is it just a myth.

Thanks!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Fetch said:


> View attachment 14305135
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> ...


How 'bout this?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Fetch said:


> View attachment 14305135
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> ...


All of mine are perfect. It's actually pretty rare for a Monster to be out of alignment- I have only seen it once. There are 4 position pins on the ring and holes in the dial so the only way it could be off is if the lines are misprinted.


----------



## Fetch (May 6, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> How 'bout this?


Looks good to me! thanks!


----------



## Fetch (May 6, 2019)

Nice collection!

Would you pick the black srp307 or the frost monster if you could only choose one?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> All of mine are perfect. It's actually pretty rare for a Monster to be out of alignment- I have only seen it once. There are 4 position pins on the ring and holes in the dial so the only way it could be off is if the lines are misprinted.


Wow I just noticed the time!! 
Is that bottom white one I limited edition? (in the case)

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Fetch said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Would you pick the black srp307 or the frost monster if you could only choose one?


The srp307! or if you can find one the SBDC025. I love the Frost but black would be my choice if I could only have one.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Wow I just noticed the time!!
> Is that bottom white one I limited edition? (in the case)
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


its the sbdc073 Frost


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

so sad to see what Monster became now.
it's a mess with its flat crystal, lenses, caliber downgrade, bracelet that is badly integrated with the case,
two tones case/bezel why?

why seiko?


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> so sad to see what Monster became now.
> it's a mess with its flat crystal, lenses, caliber downgrade, bracelet that is badly integrated with the case,
> two tones case/bezel why?
> 
> why seiko?


+1

1st gen is now Cult model...that's for sure

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## hmf_001 (May 16, 2019)

Been enjoying this one.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

...fast bad pictures , but nato is new 









Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Enjoying mine today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

2 more monsters added to the collection. SRP455 and the rare SRP461 making it 24 in total. Still after the others on my hit list









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sandwrist (Jul 22, 2019)

wanner69 said:


> 2 more monsters added to the collection. SRP455 and the rare SRP461 making it 24 in total. Still after the others on my hit list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that is a really nice and intricate collection, it's actually really mindblowing..
How long did it take you to form that collection, and if you don't mind me asking how old you are now and what's in the works for the future of the collection?


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

sandwrist said:


> Hey that is a really nice and intricate collection, it's actually really mindblowing..
> How long did it take you to form that collection, and if you don't mind me asking how old you are now and what's in the works for the future of the collection?


I'm 50 years of age now and only ever owned to seikos in my life, a Sportura and a Velatura. I got my first orange monster SKX781 11 months ago and since then was hooked so 11 months to date i'm upto 24 monsters and lots of money spent. The szen models are easy to get, my trouble will be the early SKZ models at the top of the list although i may have the SKZ331 snow monster coming soon. The yellow dial SKZ is the mega rare one as only 300 were ever produced and if one does come up for sale they command a very high price. Trouble is i'm running out of funds now lol


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Picked up another Yobokies Dial Snow Monster as highest bidder off Ebay. Surprised I won as any 1st Gen typically sell for twice my bid. It's on a Strapcode 20mm Endmill for now. This one is a SKX781 (1st Gen Orange) and running within 2 spd! Case was mint like it had never been worn- score!


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Picked up another Yobokies Dial Snow Monster as highest bidder off Ebay. Surprised I won as any 1st Gen typically sell for twice my bid. It's on a Strapcode 20mm Endmill for now. This one is a SKX781 (1st Gen Orange) and running within 2 spd! Case was mint like it had never been worn- score!


What watch is the dial from?


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

My jade monster


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

wanner69 said:


> What watch is the dial from?


It's aftermarket from Yobokies. It's supposed to mimic the snowmonster. I have one for an skx013 build.



BSHt013 said:


>


Bro!










This tiger's got teeth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pugman (Aug 20, 2014)

what is the closest gas station near me


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Broham! I I can dig that orange/combo my friend. Diggit!


----------



## wasta (Apr 13, 2019)

My Monsters, a '5' in orange and a gen 3 that I picked up.
Really want a gen 4 ice monster though.















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have 3 watches again. They are all Monsters.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

First Sunday in August


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

Osaka Bay under the airport bridge. Bit of a storm.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gen 4 Blue*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gen 4 Blue 2*


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

2 further additions to the collection, monsters number 25 and 26. Rare SZEN001 and a SZEN009









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> *Gen 4 Blue 2*


Nice shots. Got mine two days ago. Love it!


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

AirWatch said:


> *Gen 4 Blue 2*


Are the markings on the bezel engraved and filled with paint or simply printed on? Thanks.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

AirWatch said:


> *Gen 4 Blue 2*


Are the markings on the bezel engraved and filled with paint or simply printed on? Thanks.


----------



## tap78 (May 18, 2015)

Sea Monster, different strap/band options...


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

pugman said:


> what is the closest gas station near me


Love the orange

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

tap78 said:


> Sea Monster, different strap/band options...


Looks like you could do with some more strap/bracelet options there! ;-)


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

jcartw20 said:


> Are the markings on the bezel engraved and filled with paint or simply printed on? Thanks.


"...engraved and filled with paint..." is how they are.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jcartw20 said:


> Are the markings on the bezel engraved and filled with paint or simply printed on? Thanks.


They look to be engraved as already stated but not as deeply as the generation 1-3 models. I haven't handled a new one but this review says they are printed on. Based on photos it looks like they are engraved. So who knows?


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> They look to be engraved as already stated but not as deeply as the generation 1-3 models. I haven't handled a new one but this review says they are printed on. Based on photos it looks like they are engraved. So who knows?


That video review is what prompted me to ask actually. I wonder if it's because the colors are inverted now that it's playing tricks on people's eyes.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Upgraded to a wider 22mm endmill


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jcartw20 said:


> That video review is what prompted me to ask actually. I wonder if it's because the colors are inverted now that it's playing tricks on people's eyes.


I'm guessing the markings are engraved, just not as deeply (maybe due to the PVD coating)? They probably fill in the markings to the point it's flush with the bezel making it look printed. But of course this is only a guess. My local Seiko dealer has yet to get any of the new monsters in so haven't seen one in person.


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)

This monster reminds me of a Tiger.









Or ice ice baby


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tap78 (May 18, 2015)

Not bad on a leather strap.... (Alligator)









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

jcartw20 said:


> Are the markings on the bezel engraved and filled with paint or simply printed on? Thanks.


Engraved and filled with paint (non luminous). Seiko doesn't lume their bezels , but I think they tried it this year on one of their newer models, and its only the first 15 or 20 minute segment.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Comfy on elastic strap at work









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

My rare ones









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ronalddiaojr (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Rare SZEN001 Night monster









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

I like the dial. But I can see why cyclops' aren't loved...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SRP455 and SBDC075
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Srp581


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Blue coral w blue sapphire, stainless chapter and new seconds (yellow delete)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

(better location pic -at the beach!)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Frost today- polished & modded. Blue sapphire, enamel delete bezel on 22mm Hexa Engineer.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

My Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster. Wish I had purchased the black model as well when this version was still in production at reasonable prices. This one is never leaving my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes the black ones are great- never bonded w any orange dials


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

30 down 3 to go









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wanner69 said:


> 30 down 3 to go


Yellow, Blue and Green.....Three of the toughest to get left. Good luck to you.


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes yankee but i know someone who has them for sale, i just need to save up more money now


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My daily work watch.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> 30 down 3 to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!! Are you planning to get any of the latest (4th) gen (with new case & bezel design) as well?


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi Tycho, tbh i'm not liking the 4th gen as yet so i will be concentrating and saving for the last remaining 3 SKZ's. No doubt i'll end up getting the 4th gens at some point though.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Owned an orange second edition monster, then the blue/gold limited edition. Flipped both and missed having a Monster as my summer holiday watch. Now back in the Monster club again with this one. Might try and hold onto it for a bit longer this time!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> Hi Tycho, tbh i'm not liking the 4th gen as yet so i will be concentrating and saving for the last remaining 3 SKZ's. No doubt i'll end up getting the 4th gens at some point though.


^ cool -me too when theres a stainless bezel version!

Pic of a Snow Monster on the beach right now! ?


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## brett (Jul 12, 2006)

Black Monster SKX779 on a Hirsch Paul alligator embossed performance strap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SRP581 & Zelos Tropic


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Personally I love the new Monster


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^^ It gains a few points in my book with the candy bar cyclops removal but not enough to buy it so long as gen 1-3 models can be found. Design has been too watered down.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

wanner69 said:


> 30 down 3 to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing monster collection! Hope you get the three you are still pursuing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

sal4 said:


> Amazing monster collection! Hope you get the three you are still pursuing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Best gen so far


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

BM


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Polished the case and bracelet- oh yeah!


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Shark Monster deserves shark mesh. First time to buy a mesh bracelet, I was surprised at how good it looks on the Monster.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Shark Monster deserves shark mesh. First time to buy a mesh bracelet, I was surprised at how good it looks on the Monster.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Last Friday in August 2019


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gold crown didn't make it into the group shot


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Where it began.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Got this bad boy today...love that jade dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Monster number 31









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbohemdi (Sep 2, 2018)

Got this a couple of days ago

My first monster


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Mbohemdi said:


> Got this a couple of days ago
> 
> My first monster
> 
> ]


welcome to the misaligned club

(edited As I was being a little to nitpicky and maybe it's not a dead-on photo)

Oh well at least it's one that is still cool as hell


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No X version


----------



## Mbohemdi (Sep 2, 2018)

On my Tudor BB58 Nato strap

Wears really nice now


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Lovely dial ....


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gen 4 Blue Monster SBDY033 (JDM)*


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Still going strong after 14 years to the month b-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Colourful









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Couldn’t resist and just got this beast (srpd27) for 40% off. Gonna go on a Crown and Buckle obsidian Chevron single pass strap or their regimental Bond premium NATO. The stock silicone strap is nice but a little too beefy for my taste.


----------



## georgenaka (May 18, 2018)

3rd GEN slate blue, a solid and trusty companion


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

The “Obsidian Monster” on a C&B Chevron strap.


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

just picked mine up from Macy's last night for $315 on sale, liking it so far!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

What do you think of this combo?









Sent from my SM-N970W using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Monster no32









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> Monster no32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy ,when are you going to open your museum ?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Kinboat said:


> just picked mine up from Macy's last night for $315 on sale, liking it so far!


Nice! That's where I got mine for the same price and free shipping. Haven't seen it anywhere for less. Big bro and little bro on matching Bonds:


----------



## RLP (Sep 3, 2019)

lechat said:


> Buddy ,when are you going to open your museum ?


Totally sick. Thanks!


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi Ced, when i get the yellow haha


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I'm quite taken with the new 4th gen Monster. I have an original from 2004, and I never thought I'd get another Monster until I saw these new ones (yes, I even like the magnifier). As is often the case with my watch buying, it sneaks up on me when I'm not initially considering it.

Anyway, the only thing that concerns me is the black ion plating on the bezel. Can people who have had ion plated watches speak to whether it wears off/flakes off easily? It just seems like it would.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

double post


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Kevan said:


> Anyway, the only thing that concerns me is the black ion plating on the bezel. Can people who have had ion plated watches speak to whether it wears off/flakes off easily? It just seems like it would.


I've heard that they are very tough, at least the cases. My big concern would be between the links, where all the motion and friction might wear off the plating. But, I cannot recall anyone complaining about it.


----------



## M. Reno (Jul 6, 2015)

Put this on a Strapcode Engineer bracelet. Not sure bout it yet. Lotta steel! Got a pretty good ding in hardlex near the 12.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Srp309j


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

yummy !

Beanerds


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

M. Reno said:


> Put this on a Strapcode Engineer bracelet. Not sure bout it yet. Lotta steel! Got a pretty good ding in hardlex near the 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same ! sweet bracelets or what ?

Beanerds .


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Mesh Monster......this one has flown the nest now.....but I still have the strap.

Might try it on the Jade sometime.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## burtinge (Feb 18, 2019)

Land Monster


----------



## burtinge (Feb 18, 2019)

Jade Monster -- SZSC005


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SRP309


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Lichtenstein


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

My Monster on it’s new Shamal Black MN Strap with red highlight stitching.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Munster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Halloween Munster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Munsters by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

My beat up Gen 1 checking in...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster released at the 2004 Bangkok Gems & Jewelry Fair


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

DaveD said:


> Monster released at the 2004 Bangkok Gems & Jewelry Fair
> 
> View attachment 14593795


very nice... It's so rare

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I love the Kanji date


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Greetings from Belgrade


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Greetings from Belgrade
> 
> View attachment 14599309


Love the SRP307. Kick myself everyday for not getting one a few years back when thy were going for $200 USD all day long.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## KurvHugr (Dec 31, 2017)

Just picked this up








And turned it into this


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I think the 011 has queched my thirst for an OM.. Do they even make one nowaday?


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

My abused Gen1 Monster with the replacement movement and broken lume on the minute hand. The scars on this watch are souvenirs of a life well lived.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I absolutely love this monster


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> I absolutely love this monster
> 
> View attachment 14651607


It looks so much better without the stupid cyclops!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Hippopotamodon said:


> It looks so much better without the cyclops!


I agree completely


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Folks, I have had the sec. gen black and orange monster and loved them. The case design, etc. But, I sold them because I did not like the bezel. Now, I must have the new monster srpd 25 and 27. I just love these watches, except by the stupid cyclops. I see people have changed the crystal. Which crystal is it? same as old monster crystal? Is the crystal easy to get? thanks.


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Some pics of my collection guys









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I freshened up my old gen 1 OM with a domed sapphire and a strapcode endmill.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)

I bought this one in Bangkok back in late 2005.










Mr. Blue


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Dopamina said:


> Folks, I have had the sec. gen black and orange monster and loved them. The case design, etc. But, I sold them because I did not like the bezel. Now, I must have the new monster srpd 25 and 27. I just love these watches, except by the stupid cyclops. I see people have changed the crystal. Which crystal is it? same as old monster crystal? Is the crystal easy to get? thanks.


Don't even need to swap the crystal.....bit of heat on the Cyclops and it will pop off.

Plenty of vids on YT.


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Some of my Limited editions









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

magpie215 said:


> Don't even need to swap the crystal.....bit of heat on the Cyclops and it will pop off.
> 
> Plenty of vids on YT.


Or you can watch Random Rob destroy his 4th generation Monster trying to remove the cyclops with a lighter and torch. I'd personally not risk the watch and take it to a watchmaker. As someone who detested a cyclops they're not that bad once you try a watch with one.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monster in bed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I can't remember where I got this from but I thought you would enjoy this


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

BM's lume


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My NOS 2013 2nd Gen Monster. I think it is a fun watch.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Recently bought another Night Monster with the same white dial as a "back-up," but I don't imagine ever needing a back-up for this ten-year-old Generation One Night Monster that's still taking a beating on hikes, at camp, during house work and through landscaping warfare (fighting overgrowth and weed). This Monster has never seen a service in its decade of life but is still keeping a lucky +2 seconds per day. How many times have I thought about selling it? Like a million times. But with each scratch and rub mark, that idea slips further away. In its condition, we have a permanent relationship.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Was trying to create a moody shot, but didn't turn out how I imagined. Anyways it's a waste to not share.


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

powerband said:


> Recently bought another Night Monster with the same white dial as a "back-up," but I don't imagine ever needing a back-up for this ten-year-old Generation One Night Monster that's still taking a beating on hikes, at camp, during house work and through landscaping warfare (fighting overgrowth and weed). This Monster has never seen a service in its decade of life but is still keeping a lucky +2 seconds per day. How many times have I thought about selling it? Like a million times. But with each scratch and rub mark, that idea slips further away. In its condition, we have a permanent relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty. Love this version of the monster. White dial with the red second hand and black surrounds on the markers are so legible. The wear/tear looks great on this piece. Ages like a fine wine. That's a keeper for sure. Looks better than when it was new.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Wearing the Baby Monster today.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm back in the monster club, I bought 3 of them this week and started swapping things around as soon as they came in. Here's the first mod......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

really don't like the latest monster, hope that the next one will be "more similar" to the previous.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

This was my only watch from about 2011 to 2016. I even wore it to my wedding with a suit. Haha. It went fishing, hunting, hiking, did yard work, plenty of desk diving and anything else I could throw at it. It got pretty beat up in the process and it was relegated to the back of the watch box as I caught the bug and started aquiring new stuff. The crystal and bezel were badly scratched and the bracelet looked like my dog chewed on it. Somewhere along the line the click spring lost the teeth and the bezel no longer clicked. Recently, I ordered a new bezel, gasket, click spring, bracelet and a new double domed sapphire and now it's ready for some new adventures.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

danshort said:


> This was my only watch from about 2011 to 2016. I even wore it to my wedding with a suit. Haha. It went fishing, hunting, hiking, did yard work, plenty of desk diving and anything else I could throw at it. It got pretty beat up in the process and it was relegated to the back of the watch box as I caught the bug and started aquiring new stuff. The crystal and bezel were badly scratched and the bracelet looked like my dog chewed on it. Somewhere along the line the click spring lost the teeth and the bezel no longer clicked. Recently, I ordered a new bezel, gasket, click spring, bracelet and a new double domed sapphire and now it's ready for some new adventures.
> 
> View attachment 14777381


It looks like a new watch - I hope you have many more adventures together


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

danshort said:


> This was my only watch from about 2011 to 2016. I even wore it to my wedding with a suit. Haha. It went fishing, hunting, hiking, did yard work, plenty of desk diving and anything else I could throw at it. It got pretty beat up in the process and it was relegated to the back of the watch box as I caught the bug and started aquiring new stuff. The crystal and bezel were badly scratched and the bracelet looked like my dog chewed on it. Somewhere along the line the click spring lost the teeth and the bezel no longer clicked. Recently, I ordered a new bezel, gasket, click spring, bracelet and a new double domed sapphire and now it's ready for some new adventures.
> 
> View attachment 14777381


It looks like a new watch - I hope you have many more adventures together


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Australia Day  and Aus Open  with the STO Monster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

74notserpp said:


> Australia Day  and Aus Open  with the STO Monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch for the long weekend mate. Is that bezel grey or black? Looks grey in the photo.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

tt_aidanbv said:


> Beautiful watch for the long weekend mate. Is that bezel grey or black? Looks grey in the photo.


Cheers mate!
It looks grey with the light reflecting off it, but it isn't totally black to me. Looks like a dark grey to me but black in stock photos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The 315 dropped into a 311 case. One of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

I imagine these might divide opinion but there aren't that many pictures around so I thought I'd post these to show how the coating is different from the PVD on, say, the night monsters or a 'strato-monster', I once owned. You can still see that the links are brushed and it's like a metallic, very dark grey, almost black.

I can't find a definitive description on whether it is DLC or whatever, anywhere. Even Seiko's own web page just says, "Case Material: Stainless steel (hard coating)". I might check the tags and booklet again, later on.









Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

The Sea Monster with the lumed bezel looks sweet!


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

I just picked up one of those with the rubber strap Roddo. Should arrive later in the week.......appreciate you posting those pics!


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok so played around a bit with a Dracula monster, movement/dial placed into the zamba case. It's only to see what it looked like. Zamba now back to normal. What do you think?









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

This was my Blackula Monster a few years back, like a dummy I sold it. My new Vampire monster arrives tomorrow, I'm building the Blackula again and this time I'll be keeping it!










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tap78 (May 18, 2015)

Strap combinations...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My work watch.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Switched to a rubber strap today


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice pic. I just ordered the 2019 Monster. For those who have the 4th gen, how do you like them?


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

bismarck_1870 said:


> Nice pic. I just ordered the 2019 Monster. For those who have the 4th gen, how do you like them?


I love mine. I like how the markings on the bezel are sharper and more defined than before. The coating colour on the bezels is fantastic (mine has it over the whole watch). Better looking than solid black. Although the shrouding is trimmed down, with no crown guarding, it makes no difference to me, it's still obviously a monster. Bezel grip and turning is absolutely fine with the less grooves. Not a problem.

I won the alignment lottery with mine posted pics here about a week ago. Here's a screenshot of the accuracy tracked over about a fortnight (average daily deviation calculation at the bottom of the page, highlighted in orange).









Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SZSC005 with green AR CT56 sapphire and polished seconds


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Gorgeous piece sir. Getting even more attempted to purchase a Monster


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Roddo said:


> I love mine. I like how the markings on the bezel are sharper and more defined than before. The coating colour on the bezels is fantastic (mine has it over the whole watch). Better looking than solid black. Although the shrouding is trimmed down, with no crown guarding, it makes no difference to me, it's still obviously a monster. Bezel grip and turning is absolutely with the less grooves. Not a problem.
> 
> I won the alignment lottery with mine posted pics here about a week ago. Here's a screenshot of the accuracy tracked over about a fortnight (average daily deviation calculation at the bottom of the page, highlighted in orange).
> 
> ...


Good info. Thanks! Btw, are you keeping the cyclops? I'm debating if I should keep it or remove it. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

bismarck_1870 said:


> Good info. Thanks! Btw, are you keeping the cyclops? I'm debating if I should keep it or remove it. Can't wait for it to arrive.


I'll be keeping mine standard for the foreseeable future. I'm quite short sighted and it means I don't have to remove my glasses and hold my wrist up to my face, occasionally, to be able to read a tiny date window.

Practicality aside, I can see how it could be divisive and aesthetically unappealing to some. Especially if you don't need it or it makes you think the words 'hot dog' whenever you see it but, on the plus side: it is kind of original. I haven't noticed an oblong cyclops on any other watches I've seen the forum, or from browsing watches anywhere else on the internet, either. And unlike a lot of, say, homage watches, it seems to be lined up good and straight.

I've removed a squinty cyclops, that was bugging me, from a cheap sub homage, before. It's easy and getting the date from your watch isn't all that essential when we can get it from mobile phones, anyway but I, personally, don't feel the need to bother; the same as I don't with my other one, either.

They don't fuss me, at all and I don't care that the majority of opinions I read about them, seem to be vehemently against having them, either.









Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Black is beautiful.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Last pic from me . . . just flipped my SRP307.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Monster taking a frosty nap right now









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2006 Blue in harsh, direct sunlight showing warts and all. Note everything lines up


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn this thing is gorgeous!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

This is a SRP315 with a SRP309 bezel and crown mod. What do you think about it? I like it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BigDuke said:


> This is a SRP315 with a SRP309 bezel and crown mod. What do you think about it? I like it.
> View attachment 14863829


This was how I set mine up when I had it. I didn't sell mine to you did I?















And this was my SKX-781 that was bought new by me from an AD back in 2007 and went over 10 years with no issues. I sold it on as well. I should have held on to it a little longer. Shortly after I sold it, used prices went through the roof.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

No, this one is not yours. I sold my old SRP309 orange monster and really missed it. I gave up on trying to find another one at a fair price and decided to mod a new SRP315 which I found for a great price. It's definitely an alternative to consider if you like 2nd gen orange monsters and can't find one.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

What are some good rubber straps for the 2nd gen monsters? Thanks!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Work watch. Gotta be good looking and tough. The Monster is.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Ryan1881 said:


> What are some good rubber straps for the 2nd gen monsters? Thanks!


I like Uncle Seiko waffle and tropical straps.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

BigDuke said:


> I like Uncle Seiko waffle and tropical straps.


Thanks I like the uncle seiko waffle!


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Just landed today. Now I'm spoilt for choice between the 309 and this one:think: ( apologies for terrible pic!)


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

BSHt013 said:


> View attachment 14601545
> 
> View attachment 14601547
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

To complete the collection









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

mannal said:


> View attachment 14823557


that baby ice monster looks bigger than his bonafide monster siblings


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC03476.JPG


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 14873771


the most ugly monster yet 
I think that this is not a monster, it's an ugly freak


----------



## Budo35 (Dec 12, 2019)

SKX779 with an SRP313 original dial and hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LucasWalker42 (Apr 2, 2019)

Yobokies custom build with Titanium effect bead blast case and bracelet, dial and hands.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Snow









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably, I am rediscovering the wheel, but the monster case design seems to be inspired on the Seiko tuna. The lugs part of the case and that extension that engulfs the crown are smooth like the tuna shroud and the lugs are very short. I think it is genius. But if they did the same smooth case extension at the 12 h hours mark, say to 9, and used the same tuna bezel/ bezel insert and the dial, it would be a hit, I think. It would be the tuna without the shroud.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Orange Monster on mesh










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Eggsy said:


> Orange Monster on mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking ace on that mesh ?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Here is my new watch.  First ever green dial. And much needed break from black and blue.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

fpark83 said:


> Here is my new watch.  First ever green dial. And much needed break from black and blue.
> 
> View attachment 14910313


the most beatiful monster ever with the orange and the black one


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

They need more new colorways for sure, with the 6R35.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

Purple monster and purple socks in the background lol 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

fpark83 said:


> Here is my new watch.  First ever green dial. And much needed break from black and blue.
> 
> View attachment 14910313


Looks awesome! The Jade was a great choice. Going with this bloody thing today.









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Here is my OG stock Orange Monster, had it for 12 years, still can't beat the lume.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

4th gen monster is so ugly and is so different from a monster,
it's an ugly freak, not a monster.










here the new PADI Ugly Freak


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

SRP315 Mod with Super Engineer and an SZSC003


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Old reliable:


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Old reliable:


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Off We Go Into the Wild Blue Yonder*


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Budman2k said:


> Old reliable:


Don't see those very often!:-!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Great looking Orange Monster! I wore my stock generation 1 on a stock black strap today. Great watch!



pojo1806 said:


> Here is my OG stock Orange Monster, had it for 12 years, still can't beat the lume.
> 
> View attachment 14917429


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

What would the best crown upgrade for 2nd gen monster? I want Seiko engraving, and larger etchings.


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Got a cheapish lightbox recently and snapped a frost monster pic









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## laurens.leurs (May 8, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

canyon56 said:


> Great looking Orange Monster! I wore my stock generation 1 on a stock black strap today. Great watch!


It's the watch that got me into watches, it will be in my collection as long as I live.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

shane.shepherd said:


> What would the best crown upgrade for 2nd gen monster? I want Seiko engraving, and larger etchings.


anyone?


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> anyone?


The sumo crown is signed 'S' and is otherwise similar in appearance to the gen one crown for grip texture. The ssrb059 crown is also signed 'S' and is similar in grip texture to the skx or turtle crowns, I use this particular crown in my nh36 skx009. I see no reason why either of these will not fit the monster but do some research first.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Fishing with my monster...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> shane.shepherd said:
> 
> 
> > What would the best crown upgrade for 2nd gen monster? I want Seiko engraving, and larger etchings.
> ...


I did it on several 3rd gen using a Sumo crown - simple swap if its same movement


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Can't believe it took me this long to find this thread. My first auto was a 315.







k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

A nice shot of my 779 showing off the CT DD with blue AR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

My 779 modded with 455 LE dial and CT DD w/AR, 307 crown and seconds hand with 4r36 and infamous Blue Bird Dives lumed monster bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Gen 4 Blue monster on paratrooper. CT claimed they were making a DD crystal for this, anybody heard any updates on that?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

So much happier without the cyclops on this


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 14951787
> 
> 
> So much happier without the cyclops on this


I agree, but only on day/date magnifiers. Date only cyclops, I don't mind at all.

BTW, what method did you use to get it out?


----------



## mathurss (Jan 31, 2017)

One of my favorites!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> My 779 modded with 455 LE dial and CT DD w/AR, 307 crown and seconds hand with 4r36 and infamous Blue Bird Dives lumed monster bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS. I have the parts to do a similar build and now w the CV work quarantine may actually do it!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fpark83 said:


> I agree, but only on day/date magnifiers. Date only cyclops, I don't mind at all.
> 
> BTW, what method did you use to get it out?


Heat - Rob Stewart of @RandomRob did the work.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

2nd Gen OM with Super Engineer 2 bracelet / Erika's Orange MH and DD blue AR sapphire crystal.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tycho Brahe said:


> LOVE THIS. I have the parts to do a similar build and now w the CV work quarantine may actually do it!


I would like to get a new case for this. It's pretty WABI, but for this build a better case would look better. I've thought about doing a brass case mod with this dial, gold hands, and brass plated case and bezel. I think i could plate the crown too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Tycho Brahe said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE THIS. I have the parts to do a similar build and now w the CV work quarantine may actually do it!
> ...


I'm gonna get rid of all the gold on mine- have silver 3rd gen hands & a new bezel.


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Land monsters









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CSHRG (Nov 3, 2018)

Not sure this counts but check out the period strap on this 1968 6105 8000 strap is by stellux and I was a bit dubious about its sixties/seventies vibe but now LOVE IT!


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

So now "monster" just means big Seiko?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sunny day calls for sunburst dial.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

My age old Monster rubber strap broke today, and I found a replacement Seiko diver strap from my strap drawer that will do the job for now.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

stockae92 said:


> My age old Monster rubber strap broke today, and I found a replacement Seiko diver strap from my strap drawer that will do the job for now.


That old strap looks really stiff and uncomfortable. Are you glad it got torn? lol


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

mind the date









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

No matter what watch I buy I still come back to my Monster.


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

fpark83 said:


> That old strap looks really stiff and uncomfortable. Are you glad it got torn? lol


The "new" strap looks like the one that came with BFK. It is more comfortable than the Z22 that came with the original run of monsters.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

cms1974 said:


> The "new" strap looks like the one that came with BFK. It is more comfortable than the Z22 that came with the original run of monsters.


From what I heard, that's the strap from BFK. I ended up trimming the long tail and replacing the polished buckle with the one from Tuna strap. I am contemplating if I should replace the band loop with the metal one from Tuna strap as well, but the strap is comfortable as is.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

cms1974 said:


> The "new" strap looks like the one that came with BFK. It is more comfortable than the Z22 that came with the original run of monsters.


From what I heard, that's the strap from BFK. I ended up trimming the long tail and replacing the polished buckle with the one from Tuna strap. I am contemplating if I should replace the band loop with the metal one from Tuna strap as well, but the strap is comfortable as is.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

I love my OM1 very much....


----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

Got this SRP309 Gen2 seven years ago... Great classic!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

My Frost Monster has returned and now it's a keeper.

A buyer on eBay, a platform I currently feel quite disenchanted with, found a 1mm long blemish on the dial, that I hadn't known about, after keeping it for a week before deciding to return it. Well, when I say 'decided', all he said was 'I would never have bid so high...', so it seemed possible that he may have wanted a partial money transfer returned but I would never do things that way, so I said 'if you want to return it then... bla bla blabbity bla'.

So he's went for the return option but he's obviously been kind enough to take it out for a few walks for me, for the week he has had it, and installed a few extra swirlies in the bracelet brushing and even a quite noticeable scratch in one of the recessed, polished, sections of the links. It must have taken quite an effort.

So now we are together again for the foreseeable future. An instant cure for slight seller regret. Might as well become a keeper and wearer now, since the condition has taken a nosedive down the proverbial shunky pan.

Surely you inspect a watch when you receive it and, if you find a fault you are not happy to accept, you would say that you want to return it within, at the most, 24hrs?

Even so, nothing else for it than to issue a full refund. At least I do still like the watch.

The Covid kicked in, in the UK, during that week. Just shortly after I sold it, in an auction with no BIN or reserve. There's no way I would list one like that, any more. I don't think a lot of people would want to part with their money for it, at the moment, know what I mean?

Oh well.









Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Finding the same with eBay these days after selling on it for over 15 years. However, I just last week sold a CWC RN diver, and the buyer was by far the most likable person I've ever dealt with on eBay. Really did restore some positive feelings towards people on the platform. 

Anyhows, this a Monster thread, and a monster I shall write about.. That Frost Monster, a fine watch indeed. Have found myself thinking of monsters lately. Highly regret selling my orange 2nd gen on eBay for about 100quid. That thing was hardly worn, a year old with box manuals etc. I still kick myself. If I were to purchase one again, how I'd love a frost monster!


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

konners said:


> Finding the same with eBay these days after selling on it for over 15 years. However, I just last week sold a CWC RN diver, and the buyer was by far the most likable person I've ever dealt with on eBay. Really did restore some positive feelings towards people on the platform.
> 
> Anyhows, this a Monster thread, and a monster I shall write about.. That Frost Monster, a fine watch indeed. Have found myself thinking of monsters lately. Highly regret selling my orange 2nd gen on eBay for about 100quid. That thing was hardly worn, a year old with box manuals etc. I still kick myself. If I were to purchase one again, how I'd love a frost monster!


Ouch. Funny (funny-peculiar, not funny-haha) what happened to the prices. If I had a time machine, one thing I'd do is go back and spend thousands on black, orange and Dracula gen. 2's. I'd keep one of each, of course, after I made back 3 or 4 times what I paid, for the rest.

I got into them too late. There were still the pumpkin and black strato-monsters and the orange circle / black bezel ones left, selling new, when I got interested. They're nice models but not what I wanted and I had other interests, too. Now I wish I had bought one of each.

I've also got this SRPD29K1 that I posted a few pics of before. Just reposting as it's largely a pic thread and people might not have seen them before. I like the new plating a lot.









Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Roddo said:


> My Frost Monster has returned and now it's a keeper.
> 
> A buyer on eBay, a platform I currently feel quite disenchanted with, found a 1mm long blemish on the dial, that I hadn't known about, after keeping it for a week before deciding to return it. Well, when I say 'decided', all he said was 'I would never have bid so high...', so it seemed possible that he may have wanted a partial money transfer returned but I would never do things that way, so I said 'if you want to return it then... bla bla blabbity bla'.
> 
> ...


How much did it sell for, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

I was hell bent on a compass bezel watch. Came across these SARB models after looking at some other non-monster Seiko models, and instantly fell in love. It first started as an "it's so ugly it's beautiful" type thing, then it just turned into straight admiration. There are a couple other colorways I'd pick up if able, right place, right price. I have my eye out for blue & purple, maybe a yellow. Such a unique design, I'm a fan.


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

My Gen1 Monster, purchased new from the Seiko outlet store in Terrell, Texas to celebrate a promotion sometime around 2006. I dropped it a couple of years ago, destroying the movement and replacing it myself with a refurbished 7s26 sourced from the Philippines. It's missing lume on the minute hand and paint on the bezel between the 50 minute to 60 minute mark, the case is dented at 9 o'clock, and it's scratched everywhere. It's got a lot of sentimental value and is a valued part of my rotation. Cheers!


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

pojo1806 said:


> How much did it sell for, if you don't mind my asking?


In the end it fetched £525 with very minimal wear. I'd put it away to keep it in good condition as I thought it had too much of a bling factor. It certainly has some shine and presence. My work colleagues all wear cheap 'disposables', thinking that's what a watch actually is and I reckon they think I'm a 'show off' because they do things like show me their new £25 watch from Avon, or a Spanish holiday, etc and I have to be tactful and polite. I was letting peer group perception bother me but now that it's in completely used condition, I'm just going to wear it to work, etc, not baby it and stuff other people's assumptions. It was originally £429.

It may be more info than you asked for but I thought it might be an interesting little monster owner back story.

Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Roddo said:


> In the end it fetched £525 with very minimal wear. I'd put it away to keep it in good condition as I thought it had too much of a bling factor. It certainly has some shine and presence. My work colleagues all wear cheap 'disposables', thinking that's what a watch actually is and I reckon they think I'm a 'show off' because they do things like show me their new £25 watch from Avon, or a Spanish holiday, etc and I have to be tactful and polite. I was letting peer group perception bother me but now that it's in completely used condition, I'm just going to wear it to work, etc, not baby it and stuff other people's assumptions. It was originally £429.
> 
> It may be more info than you asked for but I thought it might be an interesting little monster owner back story.
> 
> Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


Wear it with pride and enjoy it.


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

Does anyone have a new Save the Ocean 4th Gen?

Trying to see some real pictures of this watch - possibly my next purchase


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

I tried it on at the shops pre Rony. 6.75 inch wrist. The store obviously had very bright lighting as you can see.


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks, it looks great. Where were you able to try one on?


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Newcastle, Australia.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

discoganya said:


> Does anyone have a new Save the Ocean 4th Gen?
> 
> Trying to see some real pictures of this watch - possibly my next purchase
> 
> View attachment 14997779


Here we are many months after the release of this one and I'm so far on the 'hate' side of the love-hate scale I'm about to fall off the line. Ugh, I hate that watch.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Here we are many months after the release of this one and I'm so far on the 'hate' side of the love-hate scale I'm about to fall off the line. Ugh, I hate that watch.


'One man's meat' and all that. I think it looks cracking! It's great that they produced a sto for the monster, that blue is superb:-!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

All the limited editions









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

It's hard to keep it chained. Actually unsure if I've posted it in this thread before. Hmmm...


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Well guys you wont have seen anything like this but here is my complete monster collection in a nice arty pyramid, enjoy.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Whaat!?!? Now _that_ is passionate collecting. Talk about focus.



wanner69 said:


> Well guys you wont have seen anything like this but here is my complete monster collection in a nice arty pyramid, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

wanner69 said:


> Well guys you wont have seen anything like this but here is my complete monster collection in a nice arty pyramid, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Jade ? 

Awsome collection !

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

wanner69 said:


> Well guys you wont have seen anything like this but here is my complete monster collection in a nice arty pyramid, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

My Orange Monster. Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Night Monster on 3-ring Zulu


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> Well guys you wont have seen anything like this but here is my complete monster collection in a nice arty pyramid, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy [email protected] that's some extreme dedication! Good on you sir!


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

DaveD said:


> Night Monster on 3-ring Zulu
> 
> View attachment 15043119


That white monster is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

backarelli said:


> Where is Jade ?
> 
> Awsome collection !
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


It's in there somewhere

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## badtimekeeper (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Guys, 
I'm chasing a measurement on the current Monster (SRPD27/25 etc), from anybody with a caliper at home....
What is the diameter of the bezel only, measured side to side between the notches, without including the case portion near the crown?

Cheers!


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

wanner69 said:


> Well guys you wont have seen anything like this but here is my complete monster collection in a nice arty pyramid, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My new favourite...


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

15 years ago I almost bought a 1st Gen orange monster. I opted not to since I was interviewing for internships and wanted something more understated. Since then there has always been an orange hole in my life, until about a week ago. I picked up this guy off the forums, it has a few scratches, but keeps good time. The OM joins my two other Seikos, an skx007, and an Alpinist.

After a week on the wrist, my only real negative is the clasp. Its too long with the diver's extension and just doesn't sit well on my 7" wrist. I've been trying it on a few different straps. My green Erica's Original is leading the pack so far.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

sk880 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm chasing a measurement on the current Monster (SRPD27/25 etc), from anybody with a caliper at home....
> What is the diameter of the bezel only, measured side to side between the notches, without including the case portion near the crown?
> 
> Cheers!


Just checked mine, it's 42mm.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks NoleenELT! 
Nice pics too..... that's the blue Monster that I've been considering.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

NoleenELT said:


> Just checked mine, it's 42mm.
> 
> View attachment 15076803


I think he's looking for the width of the metal bezel, not the width of the watch, it's probably somewhere around 5-6mm but I don't have a 4th generation to measure.


----------



## jpat (Jun 14, 2017)

Pre-quarantine: Gen2 in the Rockies with Uncle Seiko GL831 strap, cannot recommend the combo enough!


----------



## jpat (Jun 14, 2017)

Pre-quarantine: Gen2 in the Rockies with Uncle Seiko GL831 strap, cannot recommend the combo enough!
View attachment 15078281


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> I think he's looking for the width of the metal bezel, not the width of the watch, it's probably somewhere around 5-6mm but I don't have a 4th generation to measure.


The measurement seems right (42mm)...... The overall diameter (OD) of the bezel is what I'm chasing, not measured where the deep notches are.

The reason I asked is that there seems to be some conflicting info on YouTube. It's an interesting design, as the bezel is flush with the case, then the case itself rakes down toward the back-side (to be smaller at the back) and the asymmetrical shroud-case-type part is present for only a certain portion around the case. So, the way the 'size' of the watch reads to me is the outside diameter of the bezel, as the main visual feature.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sk880 said:


> The measurement seems right (42mm)...... The overall diameter (OD) of the bezel is what I'm chasing, not measured where the deep notches are.
> 
> The reason I asked is that there seems to be some conflicting info on YouTube. It's an interesting design, as the bezel is flush with the case, then the case itself rakes down toward the back-side (to be smaller at the back) and the asymmetrical shroud-case-type part is present for only a certain portion around the case. So, the way the 'size' of the watch reads to me is the outside diameter of the bezel, as the main visual feature.


Oh OK sorry I misunderstood what you were asking for.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jpat said:


> Pre-quarantine: Gen2 in the Rockies with Uncle Seiko GL831 strap, cannot recommend the combo enough!
> View attachment 15078281


Wow, awesome picture  Wear it in good health!


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Rocking the OG Orange Monster this morning.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Gen 2 OM J-model with kanji day wheel at sunset, modded with DD sapphire with clear AR, 22mm Strapcode Hexad with 20mm end links.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Waiting for its strap to arrive..


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Anthonius said:


> Waiting for its strap to arrive..
> 
> View attachment 15117327


What's the ref # on this one?


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

Nice!

Save the Ocean Monster = SBDY045 (Japanese Domestic Market model, with Kanji-English day wheel) or SRPE09 (international model, with Spanish/French-English day wheel)


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Mine is the srpe09k1 model


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My collection has been void of a Monster or some time. Last night I spent a good amount of time going back and forth between the SRPD25 and the SRPD27. I love the blue dial but in the end practicality won out and I ordered the SRPD27 black version strictly for versatility sake. I like Monster bracelets and for $10 more the SRPD25 blue version is the better deal but you can't really call a watch a Strap Monster if one is limited to certain color straps due to the dial color. Black goes with everything. Who knows? If I like this one enough I might end up ordering the SRPD25 as well. I mean who around here doesn't have multiples of the same watch in different colors? 

By the way, does anyone know if the SRPD25 bracelet can be bought separately? I checked LIW but didn't see one. I figured this thread would know where to source one if they are available.

The more I look at pictures of the SRPD25 blue. I may end up ordering that one too very soon.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I might get a new black version, does anyone know if the crystaltimes sapphires for older monster will fit this new monster?


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Just finished maybe the last upgrade for my OM, black inlaid etched crown, matches the dial logo and the bezel perfectly. And just happens that when the crown is fully threaded, the S is perfectly straight.

upgrades so far:

DD sapphire with clear AR
Black inlaid etched crown
22mm hexad bracelet with 20mm endlinks
Submarine clasp


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


>


Gorgeous Z06! Good choice getting the carbon appearance package, hood stripe and Z07 package. The orange Jake logo is the perfect finishing touch. Is the track decal Virginia International Raceway?

Monsters is pretty cool too though. That 3rd Gen Sunburst Orange Monster would match your car a bit better though....b-)

I would totally own a C7 GS if it wasn't snow and ice 6 months of the year where I live. Corvettes are bad ass!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Seiko SRPD27 has landed. I removed the stock silicone strap and replaced it with a Gen1 Uncle Seiko waffle. The orange is very muted on this strap and matches the cream colored hands and indices very well imo. The bezel is black but almost has a slight brown tint to it. It works well. The blue lume is a big let down considering it's a Monster. The SRPD25 is inbound as well and should arrive next week along with my SBBN031 from Gnomon. The Tuna should be here tomorrow provided DHL doesn't hold it hostage. 

I was surprised at how well the chapter ring, dial, and bezel all line up. They've upped their game finally. Oh, and it's running +5spd after 24 hours. Not to bad.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Good eye!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Seiko SRPD27 has landed. I removed the stock silicone strap and replaced it with a Gen1 Uncle Seiko waffle. The orange is very muted on this strap and matches the cream colored hands and indices very well imo. The bezel is black but almost has a slight brown tint to it. It works well. The blue lume is a big let down considering it's a Monster. The SRPD25 is inbound as well and should arrive next week along with my SBBN031 from Gnomon. The Tuna should be here tomorrow provided DHL doesn't hold it hostage. ?
> 
> I was surprised at how well the chapter ring, dial, and bezel all line up. They've upped their game finally. Oh, and it's running +5spd after 24 hours. Not to bad.
> 
> ...


Why is the blue lume a let down, is it not as long lasting/bright?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Custom.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

One of the best watches ever made...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

konners said:


> Why is the blue lume a let down, is it not as long lasting/bright?


Green lume is more visible to my eye and always appears brighter. The blue lume is just not as bright. And finally, A Seiko dive watch should always have green lume


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Still love my Monster even if it doesn't get a lot of wrist time over my GSAR.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Grandpa here







Best memory
Best now
Best future 
With you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

anjanshenoy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice touch with the Jalebi.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Howa said:


> Custom.


The best looking srp315 mod I've seen so far.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

shane.shepherd said:


> Just finished maybe the last upgrade for my OM, black inlaid etched crown, matches the dial logo and the bezel perfectly. And just happens that when the crown is fully threaded, the S is perfectly straight.
> 
> upgrades so far:
> 
> ...


How did you put 20mm end link on a 22mm hexad bracelet? Did you purchase both the 20 and 22mm hexad bracelet from strapcode. I like the strapcode hexad mod you did with the end link.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Here I'll play too.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

juice009 said:


> How did you put 20mm end link on a 22mm hexad bracelet? Did you purchase both the 20 and 22mm hexad bracelet from strapcode. I like the strapcode hexad mod you did with the end link.


buy 22m straight end hexad, then milled down the end links to 20mm.

I also have a thinner hexad jubilee coming, will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

1st BM with Roman day wheel, DD sapphire, SC hexad.


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Just received it from samshy !!
Love it  thanks !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

shane.shepherd said:


> 1st BM with Roman day wheel, DD sapphire, SC hexad.
> 
> View attachment 15192225


Hello shane.shepherd,

Does that CrystalTimes DD Sapphire protrude out of the case? Thanks. A side view picture would be fantastic. I could find one online even on crystaltimes site. Thanks.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

juice009 said:


> Hello shane.shepherd,
> 
> Does that CrystalTimes DD Sapphire protrude out of the case? Thanks. A side view picture would be fantastic. I could find one online even on crystaltimes site. Thanks.


Yes, all single domed / double domed aftermarket sapphire protrude out of the case except for OEM dimension sapphire from eBay. Here is the side view, it's a very slight dome.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Also, I have an amazing custom black shark leather strap for the Monster if anyone is interested. Pm plz.

WUS post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...p-seiko-monster-new-5198087.html#post51903783


----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

Ellipsis... said:


> Still love my Monster even if it doesn't get a lot of wrist time over my GSAR.
> 
> View attachment 15176985
> 
> ...


Beautiful! This is one of my grails. I'm always on the lookout for one but I can never find it.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Love my 2nd gen!! Just got it today!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Brothers !!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Ellipsis... said:


> Still love my Monster even if it doesn't get a lot of wrist time over my GSAR.
> 
> View attachment 15176985
> 
> ...


Dracula & sunlight haha awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Old pic - sold the 779, the BFK and the Sumo. Only the OM remains.

Seiko boys and a little ice-dancing a few years ago.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

my new jubilee is here, extremely pleased, matches the monster case perfectly, and is ultra comfortable with perfect proportions.


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Picked up my first monster a Gen 4 monster....and so far loving it. I thought that I am never going to buy a monster but I liked it so much that I am planning to order the blue one as well.

This Gen 4 is very well refined and looks awesome.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Penduyboy said:


> Picked up my first monster a Gen 4 monster....and so far loving it. I thought that I am never going to buy a monster but I liked it so much that I am planning to order the blue one as well.
> 
> This Gen 4 is very well refined and looks awesome.
> 
> ...


I had both the 27 and the 25. Well, I sold the 27 because I had a SBBN031 come in. I'll just leave this here for you. 









I don't even have a desire to remove the bracelet. The overall package of the dial and the bracelet look that good to me.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Why can't the 4th gen monsters come with stainless steel bezels? I really don't like how it doesn't match the case.

Would totally buy one if it had stainless steel bezel.


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

3 monsters are in the cage !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> Why can't the 4th gen monsters come with stainless steel bezels? I really don't like how it doesn't match the case.
> 
> Would totally buy one if it had stainless steel bezel.


It is just PVD or DLC - I am sure you could mod one down to stainless...just an idea :-!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Just got a Save the Ocean Monster. WOndering if the rehaut can be moved over? (I have switched crystals out before, so if it isn't some high intense move, I feel confident in my ability to do it) 

The rehaut is misaligned to the left a little bit (Yes, it is annoying that I just bought a $400-ish watch and I have to take it apart and realign it....I just ordered a Tudor Pelagos which will arrive this week.....If I have to do that with that watch, I will lose my mind and start collecting stamps or something instead of watches!!! lol) 

This is my 2nd Monster, and I love the watch (old one was the Sea Monster) I may end up switching the crystal and adjusting the rehaut at the same time. In the end, will it kill me to leave it alone and just enjoy the watch? No. But I was thinking about getting a MM200 or a Grand Seiko, and honestly, I love Seiko, but if they can't get simple things right through QC, I don't have the confidence in spending upwards of $3-5000 on their products. So Tudor Pelagos won out in the end 

I will throw ip a wrist shot soon. The dial is beautiful on the Save The Ocean Monster! I can already tell it's going to be a fun watch!!!!!! (misaligned or not!)


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

pyramid









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> pyramid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a new one in amongst that lot?!


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

wanner69 said:


> pyramid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all yours?


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

msd3011 said:


> all yours?


Yes buddy, every model ever released

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

konners said:


> Is there a new one in amongst that lot?!


A new one as in the 4th gens? Yes there are 3 of them

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Wrong quote


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

wanner69 said:


> pyramid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O my days,
What a collection
Nice 1

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

watcheyfella said:


> O my days,
> What a collection
> Nice 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a new one in amongst that lot?!
> ...


I meant new ones since the last time you posted the pyramid. Regardless, it's an impressive collection!


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

wanner69 said:


> Yes buddy, every model ever released
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

konners said:


> I meant new ones since the last time you posted the pyramid. Regardless, it's an impressive collection!


Just the new PADI to get









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Decorated my newly acquired Seiko SRPD27 with OM Lemon &#55356;&#57163; Yellow strap. Really enjoying it on new strap 

































Thanks, Harry


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hit the range for the first time this year.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

New monster. 
https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/prospex/SBDY057


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Why can't they launch a SS bezel monster....


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

My complete collection has been up for sale with loads still available. I'm based in uk









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

shane.shepherd said:


> Why can't they launch a SS bezel monster....


This. I would have bought a new generation monster in a heartbeat. Instead I bought a SKX781 to match my 10-yo SKX779. I'm in the middle of upgrading both of them to NH36 movements.


----------



## Tsee (Jul 15, 2016)

Here is mine!


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Yup I was the lucky one
Thank you Paul! #Crazy Cajun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJinPa (Jul 5, 2013)

Blue Monster









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

^^^ NIce blue


----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

So, this one is nothing fancy: Just an SKX781 orange monster:










It's special to me, because I bought it, pretty beat up, on eBay. I've done the following:

1. Replaced the 7S26 movement with an NH36 movement (including the day ring, stem, and crown).
2. Replaced the hardlex with an AR sapphire crystal.
3. Replaced the crystal seal, and the caseback o-ring; 
4. Replaced the bezel and bezel spring; and,
5. Replaced the hands.

I've got a set of stock SKX781 hands en route from eBay, which I'll be swapping back into this watch. This was my first foray into modding watches, and I've learned a ton from it. I mangled the original hands learning how to put them onto the dial, but it was good practice and I've gotten a let better at it with the correct tools. These are "placeholder" hands, to be swapped out for original hands.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I put the stock rubber strap from my SRPC39K1 mini turtle onto my 3rd gen Monster SZSC003. I ordered the blue strap from the PADI mini turtle for my blue dial SRPC39 so I had the black stock strap lying around unused. I had to get some smaller 2mm springbars as the stock 2.5mm fatty diver springbars are too thick. Anyhow, love how comfortable these new Seiko rubber straps are in the summer. It'll go back on bracelet in the fall for the long Canadian winter.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Srp309 Orange Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Cannot stop looking at the dial on this one..... beautiful


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

pick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CJinPa (Jul 5, 2013)

SKZ277









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Monster on rubber action shot, not diving but cycling!


----------



## CapDar (Jul 20, 2020)

Trying out the Nato strap


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Here's the weird cousin. He is named Frankenmonster, sometimes Franken tuna. Regardless this watch was famous here a while ago. Too bad he had a limited run.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

sevaseka said:


> mind the date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only Monster I have, LOVE the Jade Monster. Have a couple of Baby Monsters though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Monster in the woods


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

huwp said:


> View attachment 15368313


What rubber strap is this?


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

shane.shepherd said:


> What rubber strap is this?


Watchgecko/Bonetto Cinturini 284 grey


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

huwp said:


> Watchgecko/Bonetto Cinturini 284 grey


Does it taper down from 20mm to 18mm? I do have the 22mm version...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

phrankxero said:


> Does it taper down from 20mm to 18mm? I do have the 22mm version...


No, it is the 22mm version, just squeezed in to the lugs. Which works fine, I have about five 20mm lug watches with a 22mm WG/BC 284 on them. (I bought a 20mm Uncle Seiko flat vent to try, but the quality doesn't come close..)


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

huwp said:


> No, it is the 22mm version, just squeezed in to the lugs. Which works fine, I have about five 20mm lug watches with a 22mm WG/BC 284 on them. (I bought a 20mm Uncle Seiko flat vent to try, but the quality doesn't come close..)


thx for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Blasphemy, I'm sure, but I put this trimmed down (long side) Citizen strap on the Monster. When buckled on the wrist, the long end now stops just shy of the first ripple of the opposing strap. 









I had it on this strap, previously, but I'm liking the more traditional diver look for now (a little more versatile). Both are nice looks, though.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

srsly my fav watch right now, everything is just spot on.


----------



## jajohn00 (Jul 4, 2019)

Love my original orange. Still looks great.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I can see this being divisive of opinion, but I removed the paint from the bezel on my jade monster and I like it 462.5% better like this.
























Paint was removed by removing the bezel from the watch and removing out the bezel gasket, soaking the bezel in acetone overnight and the paint just lifts or picks gently off. This process will probably also remove the bezel pip so be prepared for that. The back of the engravings underneath the paint are a different, slightly shinier texture to the bezel face and catch the light differently which gives - IMO - a really attractive light/dark contrast.

Something about the contrast between the rather delicate green dial ensemble and the bold bezel didn't entirely satisfy me before - even though this mod reduces functionality as "a dive watch" as the bezel is harder to read at a glance, I find the result far more harmonious.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice photos. Congrats


----------



## vicehonda (Jul 3, 2020)

Enjoying my new PADI monster.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

^^looks like random rob's table lol


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Black Monster gen3 on strapcode hexad oyster


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

^ try the 22mm bracelet with 20mm end links, looks much better, much more proportional.


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Used and abused. Missing lume on the hour hand from when I replaced the movement myself after a hard impact destroyed the first one.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDC075 on a summer day!


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

N


[email protected] said:


> Monster in the woods
> View attachment 15364231


Not seeing many of these here. I LOVE the triangle markers. Which model monster is this? Presuming that's an aftermarket band


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Biff99 said:


> Not seeing many of these here. I LOVE the triangle markers. Which model monster is this? Presuming that's an aftermarket band


It's a 2nd generation Monster. Model SRP307. The band is off Seiko's MarineMaster 300


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Why did Seiko quit making Monsters?


----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

Biff99 said:


> Why did Seiko quit making Monsters?


They haven't. Whether they've quit making Monsters that are 1) affordable; and 2) aesthetically pleasing (at least IMO), is a different story.









SRPE27


Prospex PADI Special EditionManual and automatic winding capabilities21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours24 jewelsBlue and red one-way rotating elapsed timing bezelBlack dialMagnified day/date calendarLumiBrite hands and markersScrewdown crown and Special Edition...




seikousa.com


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

cuckoowasp said:


> They haven't. Whether they've quit making Monsters that are 1) affordable; and 2) aesthetically pleasing (at least IMO), is a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm
Especially from the side view... theirs no monster in this monster.

That chunky bezel is what made it for me


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Biff99 said:


> Hmmmm
> Especially from the side view... theirs no monster in this monster.
> 
> That chunky bezel is what made it for me


agreed, that was the original appeal/looks of the Monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

phrankxero said:


> agreed, that was the original appeal/looks of the Monster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's my Monster. 
(I own more expensive watches but this is my FAVE)








Is it too late to get a 2nd gen with the triangle hour markers?


----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

Biff99 said:


> Is it too late to get a 2nd gen with the triangle hour markers?


They're sporadically available on eBay and Chrono24, but they're stupid expensive.


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Biff99 said:


> Here's my Monster.
> (I own more expensive watches but this is my FAVE)
> View attachment 15388937
> 
> Is it too late to get a 2nd gen with the triangle hour markers?


no, just check the Sales section here and eBay. they will pop up..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

B


BigDuke said:


> SBDC075 on a summer day!
> View attachment 15386124


Beautiful.

Is that a sunburst dial? Or is the sun playing tricks on the camera?


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

It's the sunburst dial!


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

It's the sunburst dial!


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

It's the sunburst dial! Sorry for the multiple replies. Bad internet connection tonight.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone heard any rumors of a 4th gen OM in the works?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

kritameth said:


> Anyone heard any rumors of a 4th gen OM in the works?


No but they've done one for the past 3 generations. In fact the last generation had both a matte and sunburst orange dials. Unfortunately the original Monster design was ruined for the 4th generation models and they haven't been very popular relative to the past models. So who knows?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> No but they've done one for the past 3 generations. In fact the last generation had both a matte and sunburst orange dials. Unfortunately the original Monster design was ruined for the 4th generation models and they haven't been very popular relative to the past models. So who knows?


The 3rd gen matte OM is one elusive beast, still hoping to find that one day, as is the black one. I'm very much not a fan of the 4th gen, but if they do make an orange one I'd still like to add it to the collection.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone out there who can photoshop a current gen4 Monster to have an orange dial and a stainless steel bezel to give us an I idea what it might look like?


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

It's "Monster" enough for me


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

My first diver and the watch that got me interested in watches. I wore it regularly for a couple years after buying it, and just started mixing it into my rotation again.


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

MuckyMark said:


>


What strap is this? Looks awesome 👍


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

hope to see a new Monster that looks like Monsters.
the fourth one is a mess...


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> hope to see a new Monster that looks like Monsters.
> the fourth one is a mess...


The only thing I strongly dislike about the 4th gen is the cyclops, in the flesh they're beautiful though.


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are a few of my Black Monster SKX779 when I got it, roughly 9 years ago...
























































And one from just a few days ago...


----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

One and only Great White edition (courtesy of Gnomon)!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Saw this padi monster at my local ad and instantly bought it and am loving it! They also seem to be getting harder to find (not on seikowatches.com and out of stock on seikousa.com)


----------



## WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin (Apr 17, 2020)

I kind of swore off Seiko after a bad experience, but found myself drawn to the Monster - particularly the Dracula variant. Couldn't resist when one popped up recently, so I picked one up. I always figured these were called monsters because the lume plots looked like a toothy monster's mouth lol, definitely a fun one in the dark.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

timetokill said:


> What strap is this? Looks awesome


Sorry for late reply. It's a knock off of the OE Seiko strap in blue. It was an Amazon find..


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15421662


You're just missing the SBDC075 or SBDC023 to complete the 3rd gens? Hard to tell which orange one that is in the pic.


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

This was my first Seiko and mechanical


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

🚀Rocket Sea Monster!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Bought this new in 2004


----------



## _illmatic_ (Jan 30, 2020)

1st Gen checking in


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

A couple classics.


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin said:


> I kind of swore off Seiko after a bad experience, but found myself drawn to the Monster - particularly the Dracula variant. Couldn't resist when one popped up recently, so I picked one up. I always figured these were called monsters because the lume plots looked like a toothy monster's mouth lol, definitely a fun one in the dark.
> View attachment 15423192


I recall back when they were launched, they were the slowest moving of the bunch, after the PVD'd ones. Funny how their aftermarket prices are so high now!


----------



## professorseth (Nov 18, 2012)

Srp307 bead blasted case, sapphire crystal, and samurai hands. Pretty much perfect in my eyes


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

*My Black orange Duo*


----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

My rare red monster!


----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

Zamba Monster checking in


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Been wearing this for the first part of the week....now swapped for something else.


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15495036


is this a gen 1? beautiful!


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

fegan said:


> Here are a few of my Black Monster SKX779 when I got it, roughly 9 years ago...
> View attachment 15418390
> 
> View attachment 15418391
> ...


so pristine for its age.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

argyle_underground said:


> is this a gen 1? beautiful!


yup! was my first Seiko diver, bought late 2010.










i bought it on the rubber strap originally... few years later when my attitude over bracelets changed, i added the Gen2 monster bracelet.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

orange Monster - classic and custom


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

My new to me OM


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Latest acquisition


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

BigDuke said:


> SBDC075 on a summer day!
> View attachment 15386124


What a beautiful watch buddy! That is probably the most beautiful Orange Monster of all, I hope you love it! I am currently searching to find one for myself and I must say it is so hard!


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Who likes oranges? 🍊 😅


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbkumar (Nov 16, 2020)

MuckyMark said:


>


Can you please provide the Reference for this model? Awesome watch and a nice shot!


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

luk4s83 said:


> Who likes oranges?
> 
> View attachment 15544014


I love your oranges buddy, they look beautiful!


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

sbkumar said:


> Can you please provide the Reference for this model? Awesome watch and a nice shot!


That one is generation 2, Sea Monster, reference number SRP581.


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

BigDuke said:


> SBDC075 on a summer day!
> View attachment 15386124


I envy you buddy!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

sbkumar said:


> Can you please provide the Reference for this model? Awesome watch and a nice shot!


Thanks,

It is a SRP581 with a Blue Bird Dives lumed bezel.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Philippine-exclusive Seiko LE "Tubbataha" Monster










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Loving it since eight years


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Rubber strap gives a better contrast with the dial









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

This Monster seems to fly under the radar. It's a very nice color of blue and almost looks black under the right lighting.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

My first gen monster 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

15 years old now. Destroyed once. I replaced the movement with a refurbished 7s26 a couple of years ago.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's a Jade Monster on a nice sunny day!


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

One taken for Halloween this year. I think I shared in some other thread as well.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

First auto dive watch. Gen 1 purchased new.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

I only have one.


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

cba191 said:


> I only have one.
> View attachment 15580289


 I'm glad to see that my Monster isn't the only beat up Monster on the thread! Looks like yours has seen some hard use!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Yellow Monster2


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

camjr said:


> I'm glad to see that my Monster isn't the only beat up Monster on the thread! Looks like yours has seen some hard use!


Mine it's brand new,that's why it looks good. I got it a few days ago from a jeweller in Italy. Lucky find 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

PADI monster. No candy bar cyclops.


----------



## oa.design.werke (Dec 5, 2020)

DaveD said:


> Yellow Monster2
> 
> View attachment 15580820


Talk about a SWEET color combo!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

GEO_79 said:


> Mine it's brand new,that's why it looks good. I got it a few days ago from a jeweller in Italy. Lucky find
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Apologies! I meant to quote the post from @cba191, where his OM is missing the 60 minute marker on the bezel. Yours is definitely looking clean!


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

camjr said:


> Apologies! I meant to quote the post from @cba191, where his OM is missing the 60 minute marker on the bezel. Yours is definitely looking clean!


Actually you quoted that guy , you didn't quoted me by mistake.  But you said that most of Seiko monster in this thread look good, only yours looks beat up. That's why I had to explain why mine looks like new 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OM gen II for you guys.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Coming up on ten years since I got this guy, one of the oldest pieces in my collection, from when I was just starting out.

At the time it was an adventurous purchase for me -- an orange dial?!?! -- but it has stayed with me all these years.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

One of the old timers in my collection....been around from almost the beginning of my horological journey.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

Picked this up a month or two ago


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SRP309 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## _DsP_ (Oct 28, 2017)

And my all time favorite


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

1st generation blue monster LE. What a great blue color!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Just got one of these ... 
*Seiko Monster SRPF35K*

It's actually my first Monster 4th Gen although I have plenty of 2nd and 3rd gen and few 1st. How do you guys like it?
It's a "special edition" one, and I do believe this will eventually become a monster "unicorn". Launched in the 2nd week of December 2020, it's already almost sold out ... if you like it, I would get one now as they'll be gone soon and will be unicorns as Frost Monster ..


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

mike.vrdt said:


> View attachment 15618018
> View attachment 15618019
> View attachment 15618020
> View attachment 15618021
> View attachment 15618022


That's a great collection you have there mate! 👌👌👌


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

seiko.monster said:


> That's a great collection you have there mate! 👌👌👌


Thanks, these are part of what's left from what used to be before I started thinning out the collection - the ultimate goal is to keep 10 watches only ... really though to choose which ones stay and which goes.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The original Orange Monster was my first real dive watch & the beginning of my horological journey..After almost 12 years & around 80 watches bought & sold including several Doxa Subs,my collection has been consolidated down to minimum size with the MONSTER occupying 2 spots!


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The original Orange Monster was my first real dive watch & the beginning of my horological journey..After almost 12 years & around 80 watches bought & sold including several Doxa Subs,my collection has been consolidated down to minimum size with the MONSTER occupying 2 spots!
> View attachment 15620549
> View attachment 15620550
> View attachment 15620553
> ...


That is nice buddy! You should consider switching one of your black cases to stainless steel one.

For example, this is how your yellow LE would look like in SS.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Ordered and received 2 more today ... really like this one . It's already sold out and I have the same gut feeling I had when I ordered the Ice monster ... but back then I hesitated getting a second Ice monster ... not this time


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 👍


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Komodo Dragon


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## tempusfugit123 (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm looking for a replacement bracelet for my Orange Monster. I used to work making exotic knives, and one day I decided to apply one of the processes we used on my bracelet. It shimmers and looks wonderful, but I want to put it back to it's stock form. 
Anyone have a cheap spare OM bracelet out there? 
My phone is a POS and I can't post pics or I'd show off my handiwork on the existing bracelet!

It's maybe 5-7 years old and made in Malaysia. I'm not up on the Monsters enough to know if they made any changes at any time, but I know I'd like a stock, unmodified bracelet.

I DO plan on buying another Monster or two for modding, and maybe even a different model, Seiko divers are FUN!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

tempusfugit123 said:


> .
> 
> I DO plan on buying another Monster or two for modding, and maybe even a different model, Seiko divers are FUN!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Heimdallr ocean monster might be a good starting point for modding?

Not sure how close to original the bracelets are though?


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

My gen 1 monster.

It's on sick bay right now after i snapped its crown off its stem. Pretty pissed about it at the moment. 

to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

argyle_underground said:


> My gen 1 monster.
> 
> It's on sick bay right now after i snapped its crown off its stem. Pretty pissed about it right now.
> 
> ...


Perfect opportunity for an upgrade.....gen 2 crown and stem+ replacement nh36 movement......sorted


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

No more candy bar.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

magpie215 said:


> Perfect opportunity for an upgrade.....gen 2 crown and stem+ replacement nh36 movement......sorted


Meh...first gen monster is the original and it's the most beautiful one , it's also vintage now.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP300M (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi guys, some Orange Monster photos and a short status update.

After I got Apple Watch, my 2 mechanical watches (Omega Seamaster and Orange Monster) have not being getting any love or wrist time. One of the big reason is comfort. Apple Watch band is so comfortable, I cannot go back to wearing bracelet anymore.

When I am not wearing Apple Watch, I go for my Seamaster. 

One reason is that my Seamaster is on leather strap, and it works really well on leather straps. So it is comfortable.
Second related reason is OM is on original Seiko bracelet; not comfortable. I had thoughts about trying OM on leather, but never followed up and didn't think OM will match well on leather. And I thought OM has 22mm lug width, so I didn't want to buy another strap that I might not use.
And I typically wear my Seamaster on weekends, so I just reach for the watch that gives me more joy. Unfortunately, this results in my wearing my OM probably just once or twice in several years. ?
Over the weekend, I took some action with my watches. I sent the Seamaster out for service. And listed OM for sale on Craigslist. I already had 2nd thoughts about selling OM. I just found out today OM has 20mm lug width, which is same as Seamaster. I have this leather strap that I never use. Because it is too stiff and a bit short (I need to use the last hole, and the strap keeper kind of do not fit the strap end).

OM with Martu leather strap (burgundy). Lo and behold, first impressions, I actually like the look. The warm burgundy color of the leather matches well with the orange face. The other strap is Crown & Buckle Brynn (in brown) that I typically use on Seamaster. Since Seamaster is getting serviced, I removed the strap and it on bracelet for service. The real color is a bit hard to see in LED lighting.









OM with Martu burgundy leather strap on my wrist. Versus Seiko bracelet and Seiko rubber strap.


----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

I never appreciated these until recently when bought all the gen 3's. Then I got to admire the design of the case, bezel and dial. The case is the best design IMO, so my first pic will be of it.


----------



## SMP300M (Apr 8, 2007)

I did a deep clean of my Orange Monster today. Feels good to handle and look at the details on the watch.

The watch itself wasn't too dirty. The bracelet was really dirty. A lot of black scum came out from somewhere, likely between the links.


----------



## SMP300M (Apr 8, 2007)

Lume shot


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

New to me Monster just arrived today!


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Monsteritis got to me too.


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

Family outing with the Monster!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

keerola said:


> Monsteritis got to me too.
> 
> View attachment 15693400


That is great combination buddy. Looks amazing.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Just got my 7th Monster in my collection. Immediately put it on a NATO and I'm in love.
However, I'm really jonesing for an Ice Monster


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15727539


Amazing watch Krit!!! 🍊🍊🍊


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are 2 of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Three Gen 3 Monsters on a brisk day!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

1st Gen old school


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

BigDuke said:


> Three Gen 3 Monsters on a brisk day!
> View attachment 15746010


Amazing my friend! 🌟


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

Another black gen1 !!!


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jade 6R15









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## melikewatches (Mar 2, 2021)

Embracing the chunky-ness with a chucky leather strap.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

The Gen 2 Orange Monster says "Hi"!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bacnine (Jan 31, 2021)

Barton Strap quick release


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Rare SKZ277K1









Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

First gen monster, change to green tinted sapphire glass and green isofrane strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

🤙


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Borrowed my wife's modded SRP315 since I'm currently Monsterless.


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I love the second generation but since owning a third gen, I've been more open to other monsters. Decided this 1st gen was my next purchase. It's got plenty of battle scars but it's the perfect summer beater!









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Welp, got a new box and rearranged the collection. Now the old box is at max capacity. So that means no more monster?🤔🙄


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

SRP309J MADE IN JAPAN









Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)

Just picked up my first ever Monster from @PRADEEPRAAVI. I'm in love. Waiting on the OEM bracelet I ordered to come in so had to throw on the only 20mm strap I have. Orange is the new black.


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Gen 1.5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

txchrisp said:


> Just picked up my first ever Monster from @PRADEEPRAAVI. I'm in love. Waiting on the OEM bracelet I ordered to come in so had to throw on the only 20mm strap I have. Orange is the new black.
> 
> View attachment 15849194


Enjoy the watch!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My only Monster and my only Tuna


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

SRP313 today










I didn't know this guy. But he's got a pretty cool gravestone. It says he died in 1983. I know the JAWS movies were popular back then......but wow!  Maybe he would have liked this watch...










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Do we count the Seiko 5s as Monsters?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

tempusfugit123 said:


> I'm looking for a replacement bracelet for my Orange Monster. I used to work making exotic knives, and one day I decided to apply one of the processes we used on my bracelet. It shimmers and looks wonderful, but I want to put it back to it's stock form.
> Anyone have a cheap spare OM bracelet out there?
> My phone is a POS and I can't post pics or I'd show off my handiwork on the existing bracelet!
> 
> ...


Maybe this one will work?

Seiko OEM Brushed Finish Bracelet for SRP773, SPR775, SRP777, SRP779 watches #M0EV631J9 (22mm) (longislandwatch.com)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I think this is a new record for a 2nd Gen Orange Monster...  








Seiko Monster SRP309J1 made in Japan | eBay


Seiko Monster SRP309J1. Prices are going up on these 309's, seen as probably the best monster out there. This is a rare made in japan model and an absolute beautiful example, its like new.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

tempusfugit123 said:


> I'm looking for a replacement bracelet for my Orange Monster. I used to work making exotic knives, and one day I decided to apply one of the processes we used on my bracelet. It shimmers and looks wonderful, but I want to put it back to it's stock form.
> Anyone have a cheap spare OM bracelet out there?
> My phone is a POS and I can't post pics or I'd show off my handiwork on the existing bracelet!
> 
> ...


In case you're still looking...








Seiko SRP307 SRP309 Stainless Steel Watch Band Monster 20mm


Original Seiko SRP307 SRP3091 Monster watch band M0JT111J9 stainless steel, Rubber band is also available for SKX781, SKX001




www.watchmaterial.com


----------



## Yuli (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't usually bother with wrist shots but it was a lovely day the other day and I couldn't help but take a few pics of my 4th gen monster with this olive stripe nato.


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

This is first gen beater. I bought it years ago with worn out gaskets and a fogged, badly scored crystal. I installed a double dome crystal with green AR, replaced all of the gaskets, and got it serviced. It's gotten more wrist time than any of my other watches for the last few years


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Gen 2 Halloween


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15941782


Tell me more&#8230; OEM bracelet with aftermarket brushing on the one on the right? ?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Tell me more&#8230; OEM bracelet with aftermarket brushing on the one on the right? ?


Nope, just the light...both original, the left one is MIJ.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I wish a new sunburst orange monster would come out....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New to me today 👍🏻


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Converted my srp315 into a 309 today.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This Seiko Save The Ocean fifth series Antarctica series monster with the penguin footprints.

It's a gorgeous watch, Seiko's dial game has always been top-notch and this is yet another example of this prowess.

Comfort, finish, and size are as per standard Monster specs. Loving it!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jade back on bracelet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Got my hands on a Roman numerals Black Series Monster 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

3rd Generation SZSC003 fresh from the watchmaker with the sapphire crystal from eBay installed. Decided to get rid of the fugly cyclops and splurge on a sapphire crystal since this piece is a keeper. Date window with the white surround and blacked-out date wheel looks great now!










As a side note does anyone know the stock 3rd Gen Seiko Monster bracelet part number? Is there any difference between the Gen 1, 2 and 3 bracelets (I know the gen 4 are different)?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

LE "Tubbataha" Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Triple Monster









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kalax03 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## zhanato (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

i'm a little late to the Monster game, but my first Monster show up today. i love look and feel of it on my wrist. I think the color combo is perfect to.


----------



## The_Gray_Area (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

second gen beauty


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Just delivered today. I was excited about this watch, but didn't expect to be as impressed about it as I am.

You really have to see one of these things in person to appreciate it.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

PoPZilla said:


> View attachment 16157692


Nice rare piece


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko "Tubbataha" Monster


----------



## Nighthawk23 (Aug 13, 2021)

SRPD27 with a Super Engineer bracelet. Looks great and it’s a perfect match with the Monster!


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

wanner69 said:


> Nice rare piece


Thanks 😅


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

another_shawn said:


> View attachment 16145836
> 
> Just delivered today. I was excited about this watch, but didn't expect to be as impressed about it as I am.
> 
> You really have to see one of these things in person to appreciate it.


I bought one a few months ago and it's become one of my favorites. Did you replace the crystal with sapphire or just remove the cyclops? I also just bought a second one on another forum where the owner already replaced the crystal with double domed sapphire and yes it was pressure tested. Not a fan of the large cyclops but it's not a deal breaker for me. This is my favorite Monster.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Pilot2 said:


> I bought one a few months ago and it's become one of my favorites. Did you replace the crystal with sapphire or just remove the cyclops? I also just bought a second one on another forum where the owner already replaced the crystal with double domed sapphire and yes it was pressure tested. Not a fan of the large cyclops but it's not a deal breaker for me. This is my favorite Monster.


The cyclops was already removed from mine when I bought it. I like the look of my monster a lot better without the cyclops, honestly. 

I have a mini-Turtle on the way to me now that has a cyclops, and I'm already thinking it'll need a cyclops-ectomy!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

another_shawn said:


> The cyclops was already removed from mine when I bought it. I like the look of my monster a lot better without the cyclops, honestly.
> 
> I have a mini-Turtle on the way to me now that has a cyclops, and I'm already thinking it'll need a cyclops-ectomy!


I will always prefer a watch without a cyclop. I eventually did a sapphire swap on my 3rd Gen Monster to get rid of the cyclops. It looks much better with no cyclops with the nicely framed date window. The cyclops on the mini-turtle doesn’t really bug me. I think because it’s round, it blends in pretty well and mostly goes unnoticed.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Is this legit?

The Black chapter ring and red second hand is making me scratch my head.

















to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Nope. Mumbai.


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> Nope. Mumbai.


i thought so. i just didn't know fakes like these came from india.

btw, aside from the iffy characteristics i mentioned, what were the other dead giveaways?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

argyle_underground said:


> i thought so. i just didn't know fakes like these came from india.
> 
> btw, aside from the iffy characteristics i mentioned, what were the other dead giveaways?


It may be from India, Pakistan, Venezuela, or who knows where. 
Nothing is right. Best idea is to get a picture of a real model and just compare them side by side.


----------



## TheRealBurras (Mar 28, 2021)

cash awaits whoever can supply the missing 3rd gen


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Guns (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## IGY (Aug 27, 2016)

Here's mine


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jemez. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

One of mine


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

And the second one


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

PoPZilla said:


> View attachment 16188855


Is this a mod?


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

DELORTO said:


> View attachment 16273883


 The 067 is the best of the bunch, imo. It's the only monster I own - beautiful dial and the perfect amount of yellow.


----------



## Igor Martic (Mar 4, 2013)

Mightier than a sandworm 😎


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chong333 (Sep 2, 2020)

My red monster


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bump up the Monsters









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## zhanato (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## zhanato (Sep 6, 2015)

Then:



Now(thank,s to Penguin):


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I have to admit that these newer 4th generation monsters look much better with the regular uncoated stainless steel bezels. Now if only they could ditch that darn candy bar cyclops! I’m still partial to the 2nd and 3rd generation models though. They softened up the case a bit too much on the new ones.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

My family of monsters recently joined the SRP309


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

What a cool thread! wow, Always been a fan of the monitor but this thread is epic. 

here is mine


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Ditto


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)

SRPG57
View attachment 16442653

View attachment 16442653


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

Four of them are in my box


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone here own the SBDC075 Orange Sunburst Monster? How many were produced, and for how long? Been looking for one, but they seem very hard to come by. 

Thanks,
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

mb16610 said:


> Does anyone here own the SBDC075 Orange Sunburst Monster? How many were produced, and for how long? Been looking for one, but they seem very hard to come by.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> ...


Any Monster that is a non-current 4th gen is hard to come by. All the 3rd generations, including the SBDC075, seemed to be produced in smaller quantities for short periods of time despite not being SE or LE marketed models. Orange is one of the most popular colours so I doubt they’re easy to come by as a 3-4 year old model.


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

I did a bit of work on mine:


http://imgur.com/a/BVuezs8


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

spoonman said:


> I did a bit of work on mine:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/BVuezs8


That is definitely an interesting Monster.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

spoonman said:


> I did a bit of work on mine:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/BVuezs8


Interesting mod that it warrants this warning..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16479344


 fantastic picture!!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

mougino said:


> fantastic picture!!


thanks you


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster, Philippine LE


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Newly acquired srp315


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Curious to know how the current the lume on the current generation of Monsters compare with the 1st and 2nd generation? Does it shine as bright and is as long lasting? I've read on other threads that the lume that is being used on the current generation of MM200, Sumos etc. are weaker._


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Finally picked up the SBDC075. Sized it, set the time and hopped on the Coleman to head down to the lake. Gorgeous day, and gorgeous dial. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

mb16610 said:


> Finally picked up the SBDC075. Sized it, set the time and hopped on the Coleman to head down to the lake. Gorgeous day, and gorgeous dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they did a better job on this Orange than the Gen 1 imho. congrats


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Watchout63 said:


> Well they did a better job on this Orange than the Gen 1 imho. congrats


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My Monster,G1;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

generation I Seiko Monster


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TK222 (Jun 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16525026
> View attachment 16525027


 Loving that beads of rice bracelet, is that from Costco?


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16530190
> View attachment 16530192
> View attachment 16530194
> View attachment 16530198


If only the saturation level on the dial was this nice on the real thing.


----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)

pls. ignore my double posting


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

My OG OM









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I didn’t love this at first in pictures but seeing this dial is amazing.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## SeikoBaritone (Apr 12, 2017)

Found a small store in Miami with THREE NOS orange monsters and a black monster. Sent the black monster off to a podcaster and kept the three for myself and friends.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16555732
> View attachment 16555734
> View attachment 16555735
> ...


Good photos!; I love the orange monsters!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My monster;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)

Yellow for a change...


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## mtndude23 (Jun 8, 2018)

Love my monster, I'd love to pick up an orange sometime in the future as well!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Seeing a lot of Gen 1 and 2 beauties and some Gen 3 in this thread. Showing some much needed love for the Gen 4.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

On a - very comfortable - OEM strap.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Arrived yesterday. This reference was the very first watch I purchased when I joined WUS in October of 2014. Thanks to Topper for a great deal.


----------



## WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin (Apr 17, 2020)

I never can quite put what it is about the Monster that draws me in, but it always puts a smile on the face when I look at it, so good enough


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Monsters are ugly but they just work.


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

My brother-in-law bought me a Uncle Seiko beads-of-rice bracelet and I slapped it on a few days ago. I’m liking it more than I thought it would


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

glass_citymd02 said:


> My brother-in-law bought me a Uncle Seiko beads-of-rice bracelet and I slapped it on a few days ago. I’m liking it more than I thought it would
> View attachment 16643983
> 
> View attachment 16643982


Wow, that does look awesome.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

nelamvr6 said:


>


Gen 1, accept no substitute!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I’ve recently begun to really regret selling my Gen 1 OM and my Gen 3 Jade, which I got at retail direct from Japan and would now be worth double what I paid . I can’t justify re-buying the Jade at the current prices. Been looking for a replacement OG OM but even those are creeping up for one in decent condition. I finally decided to pick these up to scratch the itch while they’re still available at retail. From two of the trustworthy Japan sellers I’m sure you all know, including the seller I bought my Jade from in 2018. Beautiful dials btw! I can’t decide which I prefer.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

NOS from my local Seiko Boutique. Saw it and grabbed it immediately. Never a fan, but once I saw it in person I understood why it's so popular. There's nothing like it.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

composer said:


> Never a fan, but once I saw it in person I understood why it's so popular. There's nothing like it.


Pictures really don't help the monster...I know it gets said alot but they are really comfortable. They also have this feel / look to them that you could throw it against the wall and not worry about it. I don't own a tuna/baby tuna but I would think they have the same look and feel in person.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

composer said:


> NOS from my local Seiko Boutique. Saw it and grabbed it immediately. Never a fan, but once I saw it in person I understood why it's so popular. There's nothing like it.


1st Gen Orange Monster, and you got it NOS? Awesome, I am so envious!


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

composer said:


> NOS from my local Seiko Boutique. Saw it and grabbed it immediately. Never a fan, but once I saw it in person I understood why it's so popular. There's nothing like it.


Wow! That is a heck of a find!

So was it sold at a higher price compared to those more recent monster releases? 

to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

argyle_underground said:


> Wow! That is a heck of a find!
> 
> So was it sold at a higher price compared to those more recent monster releases?


Asked for a discount, and ended up getting it for $380 USD. Pretty sure the salespeople at the Boutique had no idea how popular this model was. I was told the watch was in Seiko Panama for years (probably in a warehouse corner forgotten), and it just arrived here to the Seiko Boutique Colombia with their batch. Has a 61 serial (Jan./2006), so it has the 7S26A movement; movement I've always wanted because of the A-version. Just need to get the OEM bracelet now


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Dreem1er said:


> Pictures really don't help the monster...I know it gets said alot but they are really comfortable. They also have this feel / look to them that you could throw it against the wall and not worry about it. I don't own a tuna/baby tuna but I would think they have the same look and feel in person.


Indeed, it's built like a tank and can take a beating for sure.


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

OM today


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Actually, this is a Modster


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SZSC003


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Only one of these got worn today....I'll give you one guess lmao


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Dreem1er said:


> Pictures really don't help the monster...I know it gets said alot but they are really comfortable. They also have this feel / look to them that you could throw it against the wall and not worry about it. I don't own a tuna/baby tuna but I would think they have the same look and feel in person.


Funny enough: I bought my first Monster, an orange one, about 11 years ago when I was going through an academy. I only took it off when I had PT. I'd carefully place it inside a clean sock and put it in my gym locker. A couple guys were goofing around while I was getting dressed one afternoon and they bumped into me while I was putting it on (was on a nato). It fell to the floor, landing squarely on one of the lugs. Put a big dent in it. The funny part is that it had been running about 5 seconds fast per day. After that it ran more or less spot on. Would fluctuate from -2 to +2 SPD. something that would normally wreck a movement just regulated mine for me!! Been a great watch since. I think of my experience getting into my career every time I see that dent, haha.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rocking the Seiko SZSC003 with sapphire swap today…










Quick question for you monster peeps…. There was a specific 20mm straight end link Strapcode/Miltat (Hexad I believe) bracelet that was 20mm but flared wider at the lugs before tapering if I’m not mistaken. Similar to how the stock bracelet is 20mm but flared wider at the lugs. I saw a photo years ago on a monster that looked great. Can someone point me to this bracelet? I couldn’t seem to find it on the Strapcode site (maybe it’s discontinued now)?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Rocking the Seiko SZSC003 with sapphire swap today…
> 
> View attachment 16653969
> 
> ...


It would be easy enough to shave a mm off each side of a 22mm straight end link hexad to get that look. That could be what you saw. I have a watch gecko BoR that I did that to for my blue 3rd gen.


----------



## webworks (May 9, 2019)

Beautiful monsters. I need an orange one!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

3-1-1 said:


> It would be easy enough to shave a mm off each side of a 22mm straight end link hexad to get that look. That could be what you saw. I have a watch gecko BoR that I did that to for my blue 3rd gen.


Could be. I thought they made a model like I described above that was meant for lug less design watches like the Monster or Tuna case. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Could be. I thought they made a model like I described above that was meant for lug less design watches like the Monster or Tuna case. But I could be mistaken.


The curved endlinks of Gen 4 bracelets jut out quite some more extending the watch from 48.8mm to 53.8mm for the lug to lug. The lug width is 20mm but widens to 23.5mm before a dramatic taper.

There’s always the OEM straight-endlink bracelet.








Seiko OEM Monster Bracelet, Brushed Finish, Solid Link #49X8JG (20mm)


Seiko 49X8JG solid link stainless steel watch bracelet with a brushed finish. Features a dual push button, deployant closure with security clasp. Made for Seiko Monster series.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Saswatch said:


> The curved endlinks of Gen 4 bracelets jut out quite some more extending the watch from 48.8mm to 53.8mm for the lug to lug. The lug width is 20mm but widens to 23.5mm before a dramatic taper.
> 
> There’s always the OEM straight-endlink bracelet.
> 
> ...


Thanks but it was a post I'm thinking of from years ago which had the bracelet on a gen 1 or 2 monster. I have a backup factory Seiko Monster bracelet already, so I guess I'll just keep wearing mine and not worry about it.

Sorry but I'm not a fan of the new 4th gen monsters, and never warmed up to them. The lug to lug is way too long now (49mm) and made worse by the fitted end links (51.5mm or so?). The old ones were great because the springbars sat almost under the case like on a Seiko Tuna. The new Monster design has just softened too much, destroying it's unique character. I much prefer the classic hard edged case. 2nd and 3rd gen monsters are the only ones I'm interested in.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Thanks but it was a post I'm thinking of from years ago which had the bracelet on a gen 1 or 2 monster. I have a backup factory Seiko Monster bracelet already, so I guess I'll just keep wearing mine and not worry about it.
> 
> Sorry but I'm not a fan of the new 4th gen monsters, and never warmed up to them. The lug to lug is way too long now (49mm) and made worse by the fitted end links (51.5mm or so?). The old ones were great because the springbars sat almost under the case like on a Seiko Tuna. The new Monster design has just softened too much, destroying it's unique character. I much prefer the classic hard edged case. 2nd and 3rd gen monsters are the only ones I'm interested in.


The Gen 4 Monsters are huge. The large endlinks don’t help.

Gen 2 are classics.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SBDC067 and SZSC003


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Frosty…


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DigPT (Dec 3, 2018)

My first monster


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Just arrived today SZSC003


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

SKX781, first gen OM was released in 2000, so it's considered semi-vintage in some circles (especially if bought early this century). Wondering how a 20+ year-old OM looks now with sue; and if there is any patina and dial discoloration.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

July 2007 production


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm biased, but my personal favourite of all the Monster variations. Gen 2









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Drac on dinosaur hide


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

12Yr old, bought new for 165 euros, those were the days


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Stupid and funny. Didn't know and remember that I had been wearing this Made in Japan, Seiko 5 sports Automatic Blue Monster SRP605 for the past few years until I put it on yesterday. Duh! This is my only Monster, I think, and one of the most stunning looking out of my 15-18 Seiko timepieces.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SZSC005


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

Gen 4 PADI
Nice pieces, everyone!


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

PoPZilla said:


> View attachment 16702806


Wow, the black date is nice


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

l'orologio said:


> Wow, the black date is nice


Jealous. Two I would love to add to the collection but virtually impossible to find. So nice!


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

good2go said:


> Stupid and funny. Didn't know and remember that I had been wearing this Made in Japan, Seiko 5 sports Automatic Blue Monster SRP605 for the past few years until I put it on yesterday. Duh! This is my only Monster, I think, and one of the most stunning looking out of my 15-18 Seiko timepieces.
> View attachment 16703415
> 
> View attachment 16703414
> ...


Oh wow, that’s NICE!


----------



## dacd4134 (Dec 8, 2021)

I know, it's a Gen 4, but I love it...


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Navy strap combo works great


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

16 years old Black Monster. First automatic watch I bought new on Amazon. Still my favorite watch.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Outlander (May 29, 2008)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

^^
Emm...don't believe this is a Monster?


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Just got my first Gen 2


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Finally got around to sizing this one.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

watchboy said:


> Could not find any blackberries or grapes for my black monster!o|:-d


Nice Monsters .


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Nice Monsters .


Nice photo to bump (serious, not sarcastic), that Gen 1 yellow one is like the holy grail of all Monsters.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

My grail Monster


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

l'orologio said:


>


That's the fruit that they tried to cook on BBQ Brawl that smelled like azz and tasted about the same, correct?


----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

Hey all - bought this Great White Shark special edition from our sponsor Gnomon. It has become my 'go to' watch for travel to Latin America...either with the rubber Bonetto or a nice NATO.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

So Sunday on the Roman date wheel works particularly well with this dial!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

kiwi71 said:


> So Sunday on the Roman date wheel works particularly well with this dial!


SRP313 was one of my favourite 2nd Gen Monsters. I never understood why the day/date surround was white though? Would have been better if they made it red like the hour markers. Awesome watch still!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> SRP313 was one of my favourite 2nd Gen Monsters. I never understood why the day/date surround was white though? Would have been better if they made it red like the hour markers. Awesome watch still!


Good point. Well, at least it matches the minute indices and provides contrast to date once a week.lol


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> So Sunday on the Roman date wheel works particularly well with this dial!


Always loved Roman numerals for the day wheel!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Great pic


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Blue lume peeking out from under the shadows


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

Early autumns evening sun with SBDC075:


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

(Daytime) lume with the fantastic SBDC075:


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

I scored a Trek Monster from 2009 (SARB047) with a 6R15 movt., Brand new from a tiny shop in Phuket (Thailand) a couple of weeks back when I was there on holiday. Apparently these are/were rare and I can't find a lot about them online. Does anyone have these?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Abhishek.b27 said:


> I scored a Trek Monster from 2009 (SARB047) with a 6R15 movt., Brand new from a tiny shop in Phuket (Thailand) a couple of weeks back when I was there on holiday. Apparently these are/were rare and I can't find a lot about them online. Does anyone have these?
> 
> View attachment 16878639
> 
> View attachment 16878640


I've seen a white version of this somewhere on this forum. Maybe scroll through the pages of this thread.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Seiko Monster in its natural habitat


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

TheCowWatcher said:


> I've seen a white version of this somewhere on this forum. Maybe scroll through the pages of this thread.


There isn't a white version of the trek monster. They are available in the following colour ways (image taken from the internet):










I found a pretty useful and comprehensive post on Seiko Monsters here. (Complete guide to every Seiko Monster diver's watch)


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Tioman island


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SBDC073


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I also just finally sized this one today and removed the stickers. I wasn’t sure if I wanted to do this, but we’re supposed to buy them to wear them right? 

It’s the SRPF34K1 Zimbe #14 LE Komodo Dragon Monster, LE of 1500. It’s definitely not an every day wear kind of color but pretty beautiful in person. Out of all my Monsters, it’s my 8 year old’s favorite now.


































Edit: I just realized my photos didn’t show the textured dial.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Good evening Monster fans. It was this one for me today:


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Continuing my week of a different Monster each day, today was the Gen 3 Jade.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

OG


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Day number 4 on the Roman date wheel.










SRPG55K1 Thai LE of 1991


----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

Orange gen2 monster at Disneyland.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Hey all, what better for casual Friday than the OG OM!?


----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes, you can dress up with a monster.


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

OK, older pictures, but this SKZ277 is my watch of the week to come ... .


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

The “new” yellow Monster


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Drac still looking great and keeping great time at +3 spd after all these years… no service


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Can't deny the Monster vibes from this Tuna. It competes with my Monster for wrist time.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16936080


Always cool photos


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Someone better jump on the Blue Coral Monster in the FS section before I buy a 2nd one.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Someone better jump on the Blue Coral Monster in the FS section before I buy a 2nd one.


Not sure if you saw but he raised his price. It’s still a really fair price for this one. Originally price was dirt cheap.

Just my luck I literally picked one up on eBay the night before he posted his. And of course I paid a bit more than even the current higher price. Figures.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Not sure if you saw but he raised his price. It’s still a really fair price for this one. Originally price was dirt cheap.
> 
> Just my luck I literally picked one up on eBay the night before he posted his. And of course I paid a bit more than even the current higher price. Figures.


I don't blame him. I spent quite a bit more on mine too. I am seriously considering it if it doesn't sell in a few days.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

TheCowWatcher said:


> I don't blame him. I spent quite a bit more on mine too. I am seriously considering it if it doesn't sell in a few days.


The last one that was listed here on WUS was priced at $850 I believe. I reached out to the guy about 4 hours after it was posted and someone had beat me to it. Really surprised this one’s not gone yet.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> The last one that was listed here on WUS was priced at $850 I believe. I reached out to the guy about 4 hours after it was posted and someone had beat me to it. Really surprised this one’s not gone yet.


Yeah that was me. 

Blue coral was my grail Monster and i've bought from the seller before so I nearly jumped out of my pants when I saw it up. 

Can't wait to see pictures of yours when it arrives.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SRPG55K1 Real Thai LE Monster


----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)

Grandfather of the Monster series...


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Yeah that was me.
> 
> Blue coral was my grail Monster and i've bought from the seller before so I nearly jumped out of my pants when I saw it up.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of yours when it arrives.


Here it is. I still have to size the bracelet, but I’m very happy with it. The color of that dial really is fantastic.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Here it is. I still have to size the bracelet, but I’m very happy with it. The color of that dial really is fantastic.


Nice! Haven't seen another Monster i've wanted since I got mine.

Get it sized and ready for some wrist shots!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I sized the new to me Coral Blue this morning. Had the Jade out to remind me which links to remove and threw the OG OM on a Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Ok I’ll bump it.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Eran.A (2 mo ago)

My new SRPH75, a piece that reignites this hobby for me after many years...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

^^^^^ Gen 2 is my favorite Orange!!


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gen 4 OM


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Seiko Trek Monster (SARB047)


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Got myself a second Monster - Gen 2 SRP309 orange dial. 

Ok, that one I like may be 50% more than the PADI SRPE27k1 that I had to date. 

This one's a keeper. I should have bought it 10 years ago when I first saw it, but glad that the watch finally arrived. Back then I wasn't really ready for it, but today it feels like a such a fun thing. No wrist shot really, but Im sure there will be more to come.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Cycling with my OM…


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 17086682
> View attachment 17086683


Still worst selling regret.


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

loving this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sid325 (30 d ago)

My one and only.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

After many years of watch collecting the Seiko Orange Monster 1st Gen is back!


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

1st Gen Black Monster 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)

I just had the 4R36 mod done. It has the S crown.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Two of my Monsters now happy side by side. Both with their dome crystals, as the PADI one finally got sorted out with an upgraded candybar-less sapphire.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

SBDC075


----------



## vandermax (5 mo ago)

Thanks to forum member betoconga for initiating me in the Monster club (^^♪

Also, it's my first watch, because I never felt I should own anything less than a Rowlecks or similar tier brand, probably because of peer pressure. But I'm over it  I remember walking around with my parents 20 years ago around Italian shopping malls, orange Seikos, so this monster will remind me of the happy days of yesterday and the cruel passage of time tomorrow haha. 

Anyway, love it. It's a very well kept example, but when I was adjusting the crown to set the correct date, I was turning the crown and the day mark was slightly tilted, not fully aligned with the day date window...so I jiggled the crown clockwise and back and it looks good now, hopefully I didn't bust anything


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Just got this OM from Japan today. I've been wanting this watch for very long time. Decided I couldn't put it off any longer. Search for OM gen 1 was what originally brought me to WUS last year.










Took 17 years to make it happen but BM and OM gen 1 finally together at last!


----------

